#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  В чем отличие конечной цели Буддизма, от конечной цели других учений

## Ased

Вопрос к знающим людям. Я сейчас объясню, почему меня возник этот вопрос. Один профессор и доктор философских наук, пытался убедить меня что конечная цель в буддизме дословно следует истолковывать как смерть. В пример он привел христианство и сказал что его цель наоборот жизнь. Я бы конечно мог забить фиг на его мнение, но все же хочется разобраться где тут истина. Такое мнение не только у этого профессора оказалось, но и у многих священников, которых мне довелось слушать. Вот что я сам проанализировал исходя из своих знаний. 

У каждой религии или философского учения, есть конечная цель. Сразу скажу,я не знаю конечных целей всех учений, перечислю то, что знаю. Конечная цель в христианства, а точнее описанные события в христианстве, это страшный суд, отделение грешников от праведников и соответственно жизнь райская для праведников и ад для грешников. Значит каждый правоверный христианин, следуя учению, стремится стать праведником и попасть в рай, для это он соблюдает разные практики, такие как причастие, исповедь, участие в церковных обрядах, слушание божественной литургии и так далее. Такая же конечная цель и в Исламе, только практики другие, пророки другие, и святые другие. Аналогично в Иудаизме, хотя там есть каббала и все сложнее. Конечная цель конфуцианства, стать при жизни совершенным человеком. Конечная цель даосизма, это физическое и духовое бессмертие. Конечная цель Индуизма, это мокша, просветление, которое выражается в слияние с Брахманом и становление богом, но опять же, Индуизм неоднороден и много трактовок мокши, как и конечной цели. Там для этого есть практики схожии с буддийскими, такие как тантра, йога, медитация и так далее. А теперь главный вопрос, какова конечная цель буддизма?

В текстах говорится о выходе из сансары и прекращение череды рождения и смерти, прекращение их по средством достижения состояния Будды или просветления и последующей за ним нирваны. Но есть разные ветви учения и где то нирвана это конечная цель, а где то стать бодхисттвой может быть конечной целью. Я конечно сейчас очень криво описал различия между тхеравадой и махаяной, прошу меня за это извинить. Я лишь пытаюсь понять конечную цель в буддизме в целом, точно и четко, и в чем ее отличие от Индуизма например. Если вернуться к тому доктору философских наук и богослову, то он утверждал, что растворение в пустоте, шуньяте и есть нирвана, конечная цель буддизма и это и есть смерть с христианской точки зрения, смерть души. Что на самом деле истина, помогите разобраться.

----------

Орай (21.09.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Конечная цель буддизма — это нирвана. Нирвана —это состояние в котором угасают клеши и отсутствует страдание рождения, болезни, старости и смерти. Следовательно, конечная цель буддизма и смерть несовместимы.

----------

Aion (13.10.2013), Tong Po (13.10.2013), Алик (16.10.2013), Ашвария (13.10.2013), Богдан Б (13.10.2013), Велеслав (13.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (13.10.2013), Дордже (04.09.2015), Сергей Ч (14.10.2013), Серёжка (01.09.2016), Тао (13.10.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я лишь пытаюсь понять конечную цель в буддизме в целом, точно и четко, и в чем ее отличие от Индуизма например.


Освобождение от страданий.




> Если вернуться к тому доктору философских наук и богослову, то он утверждал, что растворение в пустоте, шуньяте и есть нирвана, конечная цель буддизма и это и есть смерть с христианской точки зрения, смерть души.


В буддизме ставят целью не вечное мучение (= "смерть души" с хр.т.з.).

----------

Алик (16.10.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (14.10.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Один профессор и доктор философских наук, пытался убедить меня что конечная цель в буддизме дословно следует истолковывать как смерть. В пример он привел христианство и сказал что его цель наоборот жизнь.


с позиции христианства он прав. для них нирвана без остатка и есть смерть. 

однако различие тут в том что не буддисты думают что есть некое существо которое может умереть. а мы знаем что любое существо, это лишь совокупность сканх.

----------

Гойко (14.10.2013), Дордже (13.10.2013), Фил (14.10.2013)

----------


## Ased

> Конечная цель буддизма — это нирвана. Нирвана —это состояние в котором угасают клеши и отсутствует страдание рождения, болезни, старости и смерти. Следовательно, конечная цель буддизма и смерть несовместимы.


Отлично, значит в Нирване остается что то живое, но если это не душа, то что? Что будет со мной в нирване, если я не умру там, вообще что там будет?)




> Освобождение от страданий.


Индуизм тоже ставит такую цель и даже практики те же, в чем отличия? Чем Мокша отличается от Нирваны?

----------


## Ased

> с позиции христианства он прав. для них нирвана без остатка и есть смерть. 
> 
> однако различие тут в том что не буддисты думают что есть некое существо которое может умереть. а мы знаем что любое существо, это лишь совокупность сканх.


если нет некоего существа, которое может умереть, то оно не умрет, это логчино. Есть савокупность сканх, если понятным языком говорить, что это такое и именно оно ли оказывается в нирване? Если да, то тогда как оно связано со мной, который сейчас сидит и пишет текст, это я или не я? В Нирване я буду по прежнему себя осозновать или меня не станет, если не станет, чем это отличается от смерти?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Отлично, значит в Нирване остается что то живое, но если это не душа, то что? Что будет со мной в нирване, если я не умру там, вообще что там будет?)
> 
> 
> 
> Индуизм тоже ставит такую цель и даже практики те же, в чем отличия? Чем Мокша отличается от Нирваны?


Вас уже и так нет. Вы только кажетесь. Душа остаться в нирване никак не может, потому что душа —это условное наименование для набора скандх. В нирване _нет_ клеш и страдания. А что именно там _будет_, не вполне понятно, так как нирвана за пределами представлений.

От Мокши нирвана отличается тем, что в Мокше якобы происходит слияние своего постоянного атмана или души с Брахманом, то есть постоянным независимо существующим абсолютом. С точки зрения буддизма это бессмысленный бред, так как ни то, не другое не существует.

----------

Алик (14.10.2013), Бхусуку (20.10.2013), Германн (15.10.2013), Тао (13.10.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> если нет некоего существа, которое может умереть, то оно не умрет, это логчино. Есть савокупность сканх, если понятным языком говорить, что это такое и именно оно ли оказывается в нирване? Если да, то тогда как оно связано со мной, который сейчас сидит и пишет текст, это я или не я? В Нирване я буду по прежнему себя осозновать или меня не станет, если не станет, чем это отличается от смерти?


нирвана с остатком это сознание лишенное невежества алчности и агрессии. нирвана без остатка полный распад всех сканх и они более не соберутся ни в какую конфигурацию

----------

Алик (14.10.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (14.10.2013), Тао (13.10.2013), Эделизи (15.10.2013)

----------


## Ased

> нирвана без остатка полный распад всех сканх и они более не соберутся ни в какую конфигурацию


Разве это тогда не есть смерть? Если ничего не останется от меня?




> Вас уже и так нет. Вы только кажетесь. Душа остаться в нирване никак не может, потому что душа —это условное наименование для набора скандх. В нирване нет клеш и страдания. А что именно там будет, не вполне понятно, так как нирвана за пределами представлений.


Т.е. концептуально с точки зрения ума, невозможно писать что будет в нирване. Значит ли это, что следует принять на веру, что там что то будет или ничего не будет?

----------


## Ased

> Вас уже и так нет. Вы только кажетесь. Душа остаться в нирване никак не может, потому что душа —это условное наименование для набора скандх. В нирване _нет_ клеш и страдания. А что именно там _будет_, не вполне понятно, так как нирвана за пределами представлений.
> 
> От Мокши нирвана отличается тем, что в Мокше якобы происходит слияние своего постоянного атмана или души с Брахманом, то есть постоянным независимо существующим абсолютом. С точки зрения буддизма это бессмысленный бред, так как ни то, не другое не существует.


Получается 800 миллионов человек заблуждаются относительно своей веры? Я вот чего понять не могу, как же атмана нет, если именно он воспринимает себя в состоянии медитации, когда угасает ум. Может просто скандхи и атман это одно и тоже, просто термины разные? По поводу брахмана, Разве нельзя абстрагироваться от образа и пять же понять термины, Брахман, Шуньята, квантовое поле, разве это не одно и тоже, просто разными словами?

----------


## Greedy

> Разве это тогда не есть смерть? Если ничего не останется от меня?


Тогда это "прижизненная" смерть. Нирвана достигается при жизни, а не со смертью. И достигается она пониманием, что нет ничего, на что Вы могли бы указать и сказать, что это "я" — нечто неизменное, постоянное.
Проблема буддизма не в смерти "души", а в понимании, что ничто не может считаться "душой". А следовательно, всё связанное с бытием "души" — некорректные утверждения.

Т. е. ни Вас нет или не будет, а нельзя ни про что сказать, что это — Вы, как нечто самостоятельное и неизменное.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (13.10.2013), Алик (14.10.2013), Дубинин (14.10.2013), Тао (14.10.2013), Эделизи (15.10.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Индуизм тоже ставит такую цель и даже практики те же, в чем отличия?


Высшая/конечная цель там из того же разряда, "№4: освобождение". А содержание другое, какое-нибудь слияние или самопознание, а не освобождение от страданий per se.
Отдельные практики там те же, а есть и непохожие. Отличие--в непохожих, поясняет Кэп.

----------


## Eugeny

Объясню согласно локам

1)Шаманистические религии - цель взаимодействие с духами
2)политеистические религии - взаимодействие с богами и перерождение в верхних мирах
3)Монотеистические религии персоналистического толка - цель взаимодействие с богом-личностью и перерождение в верхних мирах
4)Монотеистические религии имперсоналистического толка- цель достижение сферы безграничного сознания

Цель Буддизма Ниббана, Сфера Безграничного сознания на пред, пред последнем месте стоит, после неё ещё следует сфера отсутствия всего(Пустота), потом прекращение восприятия(Ниродха-Саммапати), а потом уже Ниббана.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.10.2013), Николас (13.10.2013), Нюся (29.01.2016)

----------


## Ашвария

> Отлично, значит в Нирване остается что то живое, но если это не душа, то что? Что будет со мной в нирване, если я не умру там, вообще что там будет?)
> 
> 
> 
> Индуизм тоже ставит такую цель и даже практики те же, в чем отличия? Чем Мокша отличается от Нирваны?


Цель одна.
Методы и точки зрения разные.
Пустота в индуизме рассматривается как непознаваемая суперполнота. Как Родина Жизни, можно сказать.
А в конечном итоге Атман и есть Брахман. А единственное божество - это Жизнь. В этом взгляде тоже в конечном итоге нет разницы, когда осознают тождественность самой сущности Нирваны и Сансары.
Методы очень разные. Такого как посвящение всем желающим без скрупулёзной проверки готовности сознания в важные Тантры в индуизме нет. Служение людям, видя бога в человеке, есть истинная садхана - в индуизме, и об этом говорят напрямую. Притом без *я делаю нечто* - делает бог с помощью орудия - человека, если это благо. Да и описание других Миров отличается, в индуизме только одних самых худших из ужасных адов 21. Наверно, настоящие Буддисты в них не попадают, раз в Каноне не описаны [там даже это... сожительствующий ад есть, но это не на ночь].
Клеш практически рассматривается пять.
Привязок, от которых необходимо в течение сансары освободиться, основных семь.
Только взошедший на четвёртый, последний, этаж сансарической постройки, где первый этаж - брахмачарья (ученик, ведущий праведную жизнь, живущий в доме Учителя), а высший, последний - саньяса (отречение праведника), - освобождается. Таким образом, без отречения тоже не обойтись.
Мокша - это совершенное растворение/единение, как и сказали правильно, там *я* не бывает. Как, впрочем, без освобождения от *я* и *моё* нет роста бодхичитты [аналог термина здесь не надо].

----------


## Ашвария

> Индуизм тоже ставит такую цель и даже практики те же, в чем отличия? Чем Мокша отличается от Нирваны?


Прибежище индуисты принимают в Санатана Дхарме (вечной/постоянной/единой/нерушимой Дхарме, в отличие от множественных иных дхарм; но тем не менее их придерживаются, хотя и понимают их временность, как и личности).
Самая Жизнь и есть Изначальный океан Сат-Чит-Ананда (бытие-сознание-блаженство в дословном переводе). И все явления и люди - только волны этого единого океана. Это индуизм. Зря 1 лама это понятие перетащил без указания первоисточника и тем более сущности (О.Н.).
Различаются и ритуалы, и посвящения, и яджны, ягьи, порядок проведения пуджи, Мантры, посвящения там не просто получить, и т.д.. Всё опубликовано, но ритм+мелодия+произношение+значение и т.д. там передаются точно или не передаются вообще. Есть параллельные действия. Например, в Гаятри-Мантру посвящают во время таинства плетения трёх шнуров.
Ну и ещё есть море ритуальных пережитков, с которыми борются просвещением как только могут (например подвешивать кошку в лукошке - пережиток)

----------


## Ased

> нирвана с остатком это сознание лишенное невежества алчности и агрессии. нирвана без остатка полный распад всех сканх и они более не соберутся ни в какую конфигурацию


Если я вас правильно понял, то есть два вида Нирваны, с остатком и без, с остатком, понятно, а без, непонятно, что это, как это описать концептуально. И это похоже на то, что и в Раджа йоге, самадхи с семенем и без семени.




> Цель одна.
> Методы и точки зрения разные.
> Пустота в индуизме рассматривается как непознаваемая суперполнота. Как Родина Жизни, можно сказать.
> А в конечном итоге Атман и есть Брахман. А единственное божество - это Жизнь. В этом взгляде тоже в конечном итоге нет разницы, когда осознают тождественность самой сущности Нирваны и Сансары.
> Методы очень разные. Такого как посвящение всем желающим без скрупулёзной проверки готовности сознания в важные Тантры в индуизме нет. Служение людям, видя бога в человеке, есть истинная садхана - в индуизме, и об этом говорят напрямую. Притом без *я делаю нечто* - делает бог с помощью орудия - человека, если это благо. Да и описание других Миров отличается, в индуизме только одних самых худших из ужасных адов 21. Наверно, настоящие Буддисты в них не попадают, раз в Каноне не описаны [там даже это... сожительствующий ад есть, но это не на ночь].
> Клеш практически рассматривается пять.
> Привязок, от которых необходимо в течение сансары освободиться, основных семь.
> Только взошедший на четвёртый, последний, этаж сансарической постройки, где первый этаж - брахмачарья (ученик, ведущий праведную жизнь, живущий в доме Учителя), а высший, последний - саньяса (отречение праведника), - освобождается. Таким образом, без отречения тоже не обойтись.
> Мокша - это совершенное растворение/единение, как и сказали правильно, там *я* не бывает. Как, впрочем, без освобождения от *я* и *моё* нет роста бодхичитты [аналог термина здесь не надо].





> Прибежище индуисты принимают в Санатана Дхарме (вечной/постоянной/единой/нерушимой Дхарме, в отличие от множественных иных дхарм; но тем не менее их придерживаются, хотя и понимают их временность, как и личности).
> Самая Жизнь и есть Изначальный океан Сат-Чит-Ананда (бытие-сознание-блаженство в дословном переводе). И все явления и люди - только волны этого единого океана. Это индуизм. Зря 1 лама это понятие перетащил без указания первоисточника и тем более сущности (О.Н.).
> Различаются и ритуалы, и посвящения, и яджны, ягьи, порядок проведения пуджи, Мантры, посвящения там не просто получить, и т.д.. Всё опубликовано, но ритм+мелодия+произношение+значение и т.д. там передаются точно или не передаются вообще. Есть параллельные действия. Например, в Гаятри-Мантру посвящают во время таинства плетения трёх шнуров.
> Ну и ещё есть море ритуальных пережитков, с которыми борются просвещением как только могут (например подвешивать кошку в лукошке - пережиток)


Как то получается все очень сложно. Я думал все гораздо проще. Есть раджа йога и хатха йога, по сути это единая система. Высшая цель йоги это самадхи, а достигается самадхи посредством медитации. В процессе медитации человек получает трансендентальный опыт, который и дает ему возможность достичь в конечном итоге самадхи. Когда Будду спросили, чем он отличается от обычного человека, он сказал, что просто больше медитировал. как именно Будда обучился концентрации и медитации, ни в одном встретившемся мне источнике, я не нашел. Однако известно что он практиковал используя методы раджа йоги и у него был учитель Брахман, а также он практиковал аскетизм и как бы не один, там было еще три йога, не помню их имена, которые в последствии стали его учениками. Если и там и там медитация одна, то и конечная цель одна. Я ничего не утверждаю, а просто пытаюсь разобратьтся. Есть же традиция натхов, основанная буддийскими махасидхами и каждая из религий считает натхов своими последователями. Буддисты говорят, что натхи, это буддийская традиция, Индуисты, что индуисткая. Натхи используют хатха и раджа йогу для достижения конечной цели, просветления. Тогда логичный вопрос, это тоже просветление Буддийское, Индуисткое или отличное от них обоих? Или отличий никаких нет и конечное просветление одно?

Отличие от христианства очевидны, а вот от Индуизма не очевидны. Еще меня немного смущает позиция о том, что только буддийское учение истенное. Разве это не догма. Разве другие учения существуя, не реализуют свои конечные цели, согласно их описанию и разве они не существуют как бы парарлельно Буддийским целям.

Еще один вопрос, который у меня возник в ходе этого разговора. Ведь наука, тоже ставит конечные цели, в частности квантовая физика, пытается объяснить устройство мира и практически приходит к тем же знаниям, что распространял Будда. Например понятие поля и шуньяты очень похожи. Как и понятие наблюдателя и принцип неопределенности. Также квантовая перепутанность = положению Буддизма о том, что все во вселенной взаимосвязанно. Не является ли цель квантовой физики и науки в целом, отличной от Буддийской, в далекой перспективе?

Если все отличие сводится лишь к ритуалам и посвящениям, а конечная цель одна и метод один, то есть ли разница?

----------


## Ашвария

Уважаемый @*Ased*
Всё гораздо сложнее. Обычно йога в индуизме - практически, особенно перед Прибежищем, - начинается с Вишада-йоги (это йога отчаяния). Хотя есть такой путь, да, что начинается с Хатха. Подруга Альпана С. в такой Школе в северной Индии училась, и в неё старше шести лет не берут. Вообще в индуизме много йог (Крийя, Джняна, Карма, Бхакти, др.). Раджа Йога считается и называется Царской йогой, это обуздание Раджаса Саттвой, а перед тем обуздание Тамаса Раджасом.
Брахман только вчера выставил обширное сообщение, где говорится о 108 видах практики медитации в земном мире.
Проще Вам Буддизм изучать, правда.
А насчёт Нирваны и/или Мокши [это чуть разное, Мокша - от круговорота воплощений] - с остатком - это чёто не такое, уж простите.
И о самадхи. Тут нет тождественности. Самадхи возможно при жизни. Есть целая Самадхи-йога (сейчас главный Гуру - Пайлот Баба, добрейший и с юмором).
Да, забыла: нет сиддх - нет Раджа-йоги. Между прочим и про Ануттара Йогу у меня такое же впечатление, вотЪ.
Потому лучше придерживаться уже Вами избранного Пути, так мне имхуеца.

----------

Алик (16.10.2013)

----------


## Ased

> Уважаемый @*Ased*
> Всё гораздо сложнее. Обычно йога в индуизме - практически, особенно перед Прибежищем, - начинается с Вишада-йоги (это йога отчаяния). Хотя есть такой путь, да, что начинается с Хатха. Подруга Альпана С. в такой Школе в северной Индии училась, и в неё старше шести лет не берут. Вообще в индуизме много йог (Крийя, Джняна, Карма, Бхакти, др.). Раджа Йога считается и называется Царской йогой, это обуздание Раджаса Саттвой, а перед тем обуздание Тамаса Раджасом.
> Брахман только вчера выставил обширное сообщение, где говорится о 108 видах практики медитации в земном мире.
> Проще Вам Буддизм изучать, правда.
> А насчёт Нирваны и/или Мокши [это чуть разное, Мокша - от круговорота воплощений] - с остатком - это чёто не такое, уж простите.
> И о самадхи. Тут нет тождественности. Самадхи возможно при жизни. Есть целая Самадхи-йога (сейчас главный Гуру - Пайлот Баба, добрейший и с юмором).
> Да, забыла: нет сиддх - нет Раджа-йоги. Между прочим и про Ануттара Йогу у меня такое же впечатление, вотЪ.
> Потому лучше придерживаться уже Вами избранного Пути, так мне имхуеца.


Насколько я понимаю, вы Индуист, верно?

Я еще не определил свой путь до конца. Я определил чего я хочу точно, достичь устойчивого состояния медитации, что бы дальше во всем разобраться уже на другом уровне восприятия реальности. По факту я занимаюсь и практикую хатха йогу с последующим выходом на методы раджа йоги. Практикую согласно восьми ступенчатой йоге Патанджали и добработаной позднее натхами системой. Хочу в натхи) все больше склоняюсь, что самое главное в йоге это постижение состояний ямы и ниямы, которые так же описаны в Буддизме под другим названием. Но Буддизм, очень близок мне по очень многим пунктам, с него началось мое духовное развитие. Дхаммапада и Ламрим, произвели на меня глубочайшее впечатление. Я понял что Ламрим, это вообще книга, написанная гением. Я неоднократно бывал на буддийских ретритах и слушал Буддийских учителей. А большинство идей Буддизма мне понятны и близки, большинство, но не все. Поэтому я обратил внимание на натхов ибо они как бы вне традиций и при этом, все считают их своими) Еще пару лет назад, я считал себя буддистом на все 100%, но сейчас я не уверен в своей религиозности и в частности из за того, что не понимаю конечную цель Буддизма в полной мере. С йогой и Индуизмом все понятно. Возможно я не один такой. Вопрос который я задал, о конечной цели религии, это моя попытка разобраться, а есть ли разница и стоит ли вешать на себя ярлык Буддиста или Индуиста, если возможно конечная цель одна и та же и практика к ней ведущая тоже. Тогда можно спокойно совмещать обе традиции. Опять же вопрос, о натхах, они как бы совмещают. Мне уже больше 8ми лет и живу я совсем не в срединной стране, да и учитель мой ушел в комерцию, вместо духовности, поэтому я как то пытаюсь сам во всем разобраться. Если мой поиск еще поможет и другим людям, то я буду очень рад. Я думаю, что если я назову себя 100% буддистом, не понимая и не принимая его конечную цель, я буду неискреннен сам с собой, но если скажу что йог, Индуист, то точно совру, ибо в философской и организационной части, я больше согласен с Буддистами. Еще я абсолютно согласен с Буддизмом, о важности развития в себе бодхичитты. А еще у меня есть память о своем прошлом, смутная, я точно рождаюсь не первый раз и был когда то буддистом, возможно даже монахом. Но мне важно все же понять конечную цель и в чем отличие от других религий в особенности от Индуизма. Ну не могу я поверить, что Две столь схожии религии, не ведут к одной и той же цели. 

Вот у Ислама и Христиантва одна и та же цель, понять не могу, чего они воюют. Какая разница, как называть бога и кто был пророком, если все равно будет страшный суд, отделение грешников от праведников и соответственно ад для первых и рай для вторых. А при этом они больше всех воюют.

----------

Алик (16.10.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Нну, дорогой-уважаемый, если Вы практикуете восьмиступенчатую йогу Патанджали, - то уж точно должны знать, что 1ст.Яма, 2ст.Нияма, а вот 6-Дхарана, 7-Дхьяна=медитация, а Самадхи - 8ст..
Иными словами, база - знание и предписания (Ваши Яма и Нияма). А йога - не религия. Короче, от которой базы знаний-предписаний оттолкнёшься, в туда и полетишь. Неверующих йогов не бывает [они иногда тупо мрут, как хатхи при Брежневе в тридцать не переживали обычно открытия центра солнечного сплетения или чего подобного].
Учитель нужен. Тем более, если Вы смутно помните о прошлом Вас в Буддизме, целесообразно продолжать, так думаю. А вопросы у всех возникают. Кто нифигульки не практикует, у того вопросов и нет (или всё неясно, или думает личностным эгом шо всё ясно).
И между прочим я тута не прикалываюсь тоже, да. Изучение Буддизма мне сейчас важно как воздух. И в форум записалась, шоб не изводить/доставать/изнурять добрейшего человека вопросами.
. . . Между прочим о мусульманах. Хинду обычно между ними и буддистами в Индии стоят щитом насмерть (эт практически).

----------

Алик (16.10.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Получается 800 миллионов человек заблуждаются относительно своей веры? Я вот чего понять не могу, как же атмана нет, если именно он воспринимает себя в состоянии медитации, когда угасает ум. Может просто скандхи и атман это одно и тоже, просто термины разные? По поводу брахмана, Разве нельзя абстрагироваться от образа и пять же понять термины, Брахман, Шуньята, квантовое поле, разве это не одно и тоже, просто разными словами?


А что, миллионы мух не могут ошибаться?

Все эти люди заблуждаются не относительно своей веры, а относительно природы реальности.

Вы можете абстрагироваться от образа и считать, например, что кошки и собаки —это одно и то же? Из того, что Брахман похож на квантовое поле (или точнее, ваши представления о Брахмане похожи на ваши представления о квантовом поле при том, что ни то, ни другое вы никогда не воспринимали напрямую) никак не следует, что это одно и то же, просто разными словами. Вот когда у вас будет прямое постижение Шуньяты и квантового поля, тогда вы сможете их сравнить и вынести достоверное суждение об их различии или идентичности. А пока всё на уровне «Четыре лапы? Ой, так это одно и то же!»

----------

Алик (16.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (15.10.2013)

----------


## Ased

> Нну, дорогой-уважаемый, если Вы практикуете восьмиступенчатую йогу Патанджали, - то уж точно должны знать, что 1ст.Яма, 2ст.Нияма, а вот 6-Дхарана, 7-Дхьяна=медитация, а Самадхи - 8ст..
> Иными словами, база - знание и предписания (Ваши Яма и Нияма). А йога - не религия. Короче, от которой базы знаний-предписаний оттолкнёшься, в туда и полетишь. Неверующих йогов не бывает [они иногда тупо мрут, как хатхи при Брежневе в тридцать не переживали обычно открытия центра солнечного сплетения или чего подобного].
> Учитель нужен. Тем более, если Вы смутно помните о прошлом Вас в Буддизме, целесообразно продолжать, так думаю. А вопросы у всех возникают. Кто нифигульки не практикует, у того вопросов и нет (или всё неясно, или думает личностным эгом шо всё ясно).
> И между прочим я тута не прикалываюсь тоже, да. Изучение Буддизма мне сейчас важно как воздух. И в форум записалась, шоб не изводить/доставать/изнурять добрейшего человека вопросами.
> . . . Между прочим о мусульманах. Хинду обычно между ними и буддистами в Индии стоят щитом насмерть (эт практически).


Вы думаете. что без учителя, я не смогу добраться до дхъяны? Где бы его взять то, учителя)

По поводу вражды Буддистов и Мусульман в Индии. Я думаю это потому, что мусульмане огнем и мечем прошлись по средневековой Индии и практически уничтожили весь Индийский Буддизм, разрушили Наланду и убили сотни монахов и учителей, сожгли тысячи текстов. Так же они поступали и с Индуистами, я думаю если бы не заслуги Ганди, то была бы в Индии гражданская война между Индуистами и Мусульманами после ухода Англичан. 




> А что, миллионы мух не могут ошибаться?
> 
> Все эти люди заблуждаются не относительно своей веры, а относительно природы реальности.
> 
> Вы можете абстрагироваться от образа и считать, например, что кошки и собаки —это одно и то же? Из того, что Брахман похож на квантовое поле (или точнее, ваши представления о Брахмане похожи на ваши представления о квантовом поле при том, что ни то, ни другое вы никогда не воспринимали напрямую) никак не следует, что это одно и то же, просто разными словами. Вот когда у вас будет прямое постижение Шуньяты и квантового поля, тогда вы сможете их сравнить и вынести достоверное суждение об их различии или идентичности. А пока всё на уровне «Четыре лапы? Ой, так это одно и то же!»


Я могу познать о природе шуньяты, только с помощью медитации, верно? И если я познаю природу Шуньяты, значит ли это что познаю и природу Квантового поля и смогу сказать что это одно и тоже? Знаете, я может скажу очень глупую и наивную вещь, но я все же ее скажу. Я искренне верю, что наука, очень поможет Буддизму, а Буддизм науке. Однажды, ученые, изобретут такой прибор, который будет вводить человека в состояние медитации, что бы пребывая в нем, этот человек смог познать, как быть в состоянии медитации и без прибора.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я могу познать о природе шуньяты, только с помощью медитации, верно? И если я познаю природу Шуньяты, значит ли это что познаю и природу Квантового поля и смогу сказать что это одно и тоже? Знаете, я может скажу очень глупую и наивную вещь, но я все же ее скажу. Я искренне верю, что наука, очень поможет Буддизму, а Буддизм науке. Однажды, ученые, изобретут такой прибор, который будет вводить человека в состояние медитации, что бы пребывая в нем, этот человек смог познать, как быть в состоянии медитации и без прибора.


Необходимо сначала методами буддизма познать природу шуньяты, затем научными методами познать природу квантового поля, и сравнить. Тогда будет понятно, одно и то же, или разные вещи.

Что касается учёных, возможно изобретут, возможно нет. Я вот тоже верю в возможность создать робота-будду. Но пока это всего лишь ни на чём не основанные фантазии.

----------

Ased (14.10.2013), Ашвария (14.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (15.10.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Индуизм тоже ставит такую цель и даже практики те же, в чем отличия? Чем Мокша отличается от Нирваны?


В индуизме есть своя нирвана (Брахманирвана), как следующая после мокши ступень: 


> В индуизме освобождение из колеса сансары и преодоление эгоцентрированного существования известно как мокша. Состояние нирваны достижимо только как следующая ступень после мокши. Нирвана упоминается в нескольких частях Махабхараты с разными оттенками понимания. В Бхагавад-гите используется понятие «нирвана Брахмо» («Брахманирвана»):
> 
> _Кто может уже здесь, ещё не свободный от тела, преодолеть стремление, возникающее от вожделения и гнева, тот предан, тот счастливый человек.
> 
> Кто счастлив внутри, радуется внутри, кто также озаряется изнутри, тот, йогин, достигает сущности Брахмо, нирваны Брахмо.
> 
> Получают нирвану Брахмо риши, уничтожившие грехи, расторгшие двойственность, обуздавшие себя, радующиеся благу всех.
> 
> Для отрешившихся от вожделения и гнева, подвизающихся, обуздавших мысли, познавших Атмана, близко пребывает нирвана Брахмо._
> ...


 :Smilie:

----------

Ased (14.10.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Необходимо сначала методами буддизма познать природу шуньяты, затем научными методами познать природу квантового поля, и сравнить. Тогда будет понятно, одно и то же, или разные вещи.
> 
> Что касается учёных, возможно изобретут, возможно нет. Я вот тоже верю в возможность создать робота-будду. Но пока это всего лишь ни на чём не основанные фантазии.


Это же надо доучиться, с одной стороны, до Геше, а с другой до профессора минимально...
Хотя был такой Шриниваса Рамануджан, глубоко верующий индуист, который на веру изловчился выучить высшую математику по единственной книжке, которая нашлась по ней в библиотеке, и работая на почте, узнал адрес математического корифея, который забрал потом его за границу и там подтвердил его, Рамануджана, сногсшибательные знания... Может здесь на форуме прячутся скромные люди с гениальными способностями?..
Но Нобелевскую премию по физике в этом году уже назначили, увы... Шунья и квантовое поле, это круто даже для Германна.  :Wink: 
А приборчик такой медитативный уже придумали. А&Б Стругацкие. Слэг называется. *Хищные вещи века*, однако.
А робота-Будду надо. Только чтобы срабатывал внезапно. Когда кто закурит или разговорчики в строю начнёт, чтобы внезапно замечание делал, когда Лама выходит и не может проследить что прихожане творят.

----------

Алик (16.10.2013), Савелов Александр (14.10.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Хочу в натхи) все больше склоняюсь, что самое главное в йоге это постижение состояний ямы и ниямы, которые так же описаны в Буддизме под другим названием.


 :Facepalm:

----------

Magan Poh (14.10.2013), Тао (14.10.2013), Фил (14.10.2013)

----------


## Ased

> 


Вас смущает то, что я сравнил яму и нияму с похожими положениями в Буддизме? Или вы считаете что в буддизме нет ничего даже близко схожего с ямой и ниямой?)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Я закрыл лик рукою, дабы не видеть, что Вы считаете главным в йоге.

----------


## Ашвария

> Вас смущает то, что я сравнил яму и нияму с похожими положениями в Буддизме? Или вы считаете что в буддизме нет ничего даже близко схожего с ямой и ниямой?)


В Буддизме даже аналог юкта есть: метта именуется. Но даже и это не конечная цель, а высшее [и одно из] средство её достижения.
[за индуизм если и заБАНют, то теперь хоть не зря]  :Big Grin: 
И шоб приняли в натхи, это надо осознавать.

----------


## Ased

> Я закрыл лик рукою, дабы не видеть, что Вы считаете главным в йоге.


Я не утверждаю что состояния ямы и ниямы, это главное, главное безусловно состояние дхъяны. Я лишь говорю, что во многом, яма и нияма, именно как состояния, для большинства практиков, гораздо важнее чем асана или пранаяма. Особенно если брать европейскую публику. Большинство скатывается в йоге, до примитивной гимнастики и говорят, что асана это главное, даже во многих йога центрах так преподают, но какая может быть асана или пранаяма, если у человека шакалит химса, остуствует сатья и хоть в каком то виде брахмачарья, я уже не говорю про тапас и ишварапранидхану. Что в этом удивительного, в том что я говорю?

----------


## AlexТ

> Конечная цель буддизма — это нирвана. Нирвана —это состояние в котором угасают клеши и отсутствует страдание рождения, болезни, старости и смерти. Следовательно, конечная цель буддизма и смерть несовместимы.


Вы правы, но вы сказали не всё. После смерти тела, перерождения для Архата/Будды не будет. А это по самому факту то что называется "смерть". Ничего тут плохого нет. Если бы лучше понимать дуккху, то это счастье. Но не счастье в смысле вечных ощущений экстаза (_ничего вечного и неизменного нет_), а счастье в смысле отсутствия страдания и необходимой причины (_жизнь_) для него. Дхамма не учит что после смерти хороший Буддист будет в вечном раю как это в Христианстве.

----------


## Жека

> Отлично, значит в Нирване остается что то живое, но если это не душа, то что? Что будет со мной в нирване, если я не умру там, вообще что там будет?)
> 
> 
> 
> Индуизм тоже ставит такую цель и даже практики те же, в чем отличия? Чем Мокша отличается от Нирваны?


Не зная о том, что достойно обдумывания, а что не достойно обдумывания, он обдумывает то, что не заслуживает обдумывания, и не обдумывает то, что того стоит.
И неразумно он обдумывает: "А был ли я в прошлом? Или меня не было в прошлом? А кем я был в прошлом? А как я существовал в прошлом? Из какого состояния в какое переходил я в прошлом?
А буду ли я в будущем? Или меня не будет в будущем? А кем я буду в будущем? А как я буду существовать в будущем? Из какого состояния в какое буду я переходить в будущем?"
И настоящее также переполняет его сомнениями: "Это я? Или это не я? Кто я? Как я существую? Это существо, откуда оно пришло? И куда оно пойдёт?"
М.2

----------

Ittosai (15.10.2013), Балабуст (16.10.2013), Богдан Б (22.10.2013), Тао (17.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2013), Эделизи (15.10.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы правы, но вы сказали не всё. После смерти тела, перерождения для Архата/Будды не будет. А это по самому факту то что называется "смерть".


По самому факту это называется «нирвана». Если бы нирвана была угасанием вообще всего, тогда Будда бы так и объяснял. А так у вас получается, что после смерти тела Архата ждёт ещё какая-то смерть.

----------

Aion (15.10.2013), Tong Po (16.10.2013), Алик (16.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (15.10.2013), Сергей Ч (15.10.2013)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Вас уже и так нет. Вы только кажетесь. Душа остаться в нирване никак не может, потому что душа —это условное наименование для набора скандх. В нирване _нет_ клеш и страдания. А что именно там _будет_, не вполне понятно, так как нирвана за пределами представлений.


Все верно. Мучает меня всегда вопрос: если есть осознаваемое и осознавание, то должен быть осознающий, являющийся оппозицией осознаваемому. Иначе технически невозможно осознавание и невозможно осознавать что-то. Объекты не могут осознавать сами себя. Должен быть дистанцированный от них субъект, чтобы был возможен акт восприятия. Когда я читаю в буддийской литературе выражения типа "Есть осознавание, но нет осознающего", "Остается только чистое осознавание" и т.п., то всегда возникает этот вопрос, что без осознающего нет осознавания объектов. Они как бы есть, но нет того, кто входит к ним в оппозицию и становится смотрящим. С этой позиции приведенные выше фразы (из литературы) кажутся, мягко говоря, лишенными смысла с точки зрения логики, или рекламным слоганом.

Продолжим мысль. Если нет осознающего ниббану, то, даже если ниббана есть объективно, то ее все равно нет ни для меня, ни для Вас, ни для кого, т.к. ее некому осознавать. Тогда какая разница - есть она или ее нет. Отсутствие осознающего субъекта приравнивает с ниббану к смерти. А буддизм дает все технологии для уничтожения осознающего (или его отождествления с осознанием и осознаваемым, что тоже самое). И эти технологии РАБОТАЮТ! В христианстве это и называется "Смерть вторая". Человек уничтожает сам себя как осознающего субъекта. Добровольно.

С учетом того, что я писал в теме о коре вокруг Кайласа (о гибкости сознания и о моделировании им реальности, в т.ч. после смерти этого тела; т.е. каждый получит то, во что верил), перспективы буддизма для христиан становятся не столь заманчивы, поэтому многие люди скорее разделяют положения позитивных религий, где практик моделирует позитивную реальность после смерти, а не ту, где его не будет как осознающего субъекта. Конечно, предвижу возражение, что он моделирует сансарический мир со страданиями, а буддист стремится избавиться от страданий (читай, полным отождествелением себя с осознаваемым, то есть уничтожением себя (давайте называть вещи своими именами)). Но, во-первых, христиане, например, не верят в истину о страдании, и не видят никаких страданий в блаженстве пребывания в Боге, а, во-вторых, 4БИ, как и догматы христианства - это недоказанные "истины".

Это только мои предположения. Я очень сожалею, если читающий эти строки вдруг скажет себе: "Упс... В какую же лужу я залез. Не то выбрал. Надо внимательнее относиться к магистральному жизненному направлению"  :Smilie:

----------

Eugene G. (16.10.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> уничтожением себя (давайте называть вещи своими именами)


Как раз если называть вещи своими именами, то нельзя говорить об уничтожении себя. Это всё равно, что называть взросление ребёнка уничтожением ребёнка.

----------

Tong Po (16.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (15.10.2013), Мария Дролма (27.05.2015), Эделизи (15.10.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Я не утверждаю что состояния ямы и ниямы, это главное, главное безусловно состояние дхъяны. Я лишь говорю, что во многом, яма и нияма, именно как состояния, для большинства практиков, гораздо важнее чем асана или пранаяма. Особенно если брать европейскую публику. Большинство скатывается в йоге, до примитивной гимнастики и говорят, что асана это главное, даже во многих йога центрах так преподают, но какая может быть асана или пранаяма, если у человека шакалит химса, остуствует сатья и хоть в каком то виде брахмачарья, я уже не говорю про тапас и ишварапранидхану. Что в этом удивительного, в том что я говорю?


 :Facepalm: 
Смысла нет в том что Вы говорите.
Это каша из заслушанных слов. Притом перемешанная.
Яма - первая ступень. Нияма (предписания) - вторая. Асана включает всё что к телам относится, и ступень эта четвёртая (да хоть у Карма Палджор джи спросите текст про Ветра и Каналы, тогда будет понимание параллелей или аналогов. Пранаяма - см. СахаджаЙога, она практически же Инерционная йога в начальном виде в Буддизме (где вдох=кумбхака=речака по длительности). Потом концентрация - дхарана у Патанджали, Шаматха в буддизме. Уже зато потом аж - дхьяна (TRUE медитация), а восьмая ступень уже аж - самадхи [не МахаСамадхи, дорогой-уважаемый, а при жизни которая].
Не обижайтесь пожалуста.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы правы, но вы сказали не всё. После смерти тела, перерождения для Архата/Будды не будет. А это по самому факту то что называется "смерть". Ничего тут плохого нет.


Да, архат понимал, что умрёт смертью материалиста. Это не могло не радовать на фоне веры в нескончаемые рождения : )

----------


## Юань Дин

> Как раз если называть вещи своими именами, то нельзя говорить об уничтожении себя. Это всё равно, что называть взросление ребёнка уничтожением ребёнка.


вы подменяете понятия, это обычный прием полемики.

Все прекрасно понимают, что взросление ребенка и отождествление субъекта и объекта - это разные вещи.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> вы подменяете понятия, это обычный прием полемики.
> 
> Все прекрасно понимают, что взросление ребенка и отождествление субъекта и объекта - это разные вещи.


Я не подменяю понятия, я пытаюсь образно объяснить. В буддизме душа не обладает онтологическим статусом, а следовательно, не может происходить и уничтожения её, аналогично тому как в моём примере с ребёнком нельзя говорить об уничтожении ребёнка.

----------

Tong Po (16.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (15.10.2013), Жека (18.10.2013), Сергей Ч (15.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мучает меня всегда вопрос: если есть осознаваемое и осознавание, то должен быть осознающий, являющийся оппозицией осознаваемому.


С чего Вы взяли, что помимо осознавания и осознаваемого должен быть ещё и "осознающий"? )) Есть сознание и есть объекты сознания (осознаваемое). А вот убеждение в  существовании или несуществовании некоего безусловного "осознающего", существующего помимо Пяти кхандх (тела, чувства, восприятия, намерения, и сознания)  - относится к метафизическим воззрениям, иначе говоря является тем самым теоретизированием, чащей воззрений, грудой воззрений, искажением воззрений, спутанностью воззрений, путами воззрений, которые не позволяют  увидеть всё как оно есть. Не зря в мире существовало и существует столько разных религий, так или иначе пытающихся обосновать этого самого "осознающего". Нет числа этим теориям. 
Эта тема очень хорошо раскрыта Буддой например в Саббасава сутте. "Имеющий ум, да разумеет"! : )

Именно тема Анатты, которую никто и никогда не знал прежде, полный эксклюзив Дхаммы Будды, не имеющий аналогов ни в одной другой системе духовной/религиозной практики.

----------

AndyZ (18.10.2013), Алик (16.10.2013), Богдан Б (22.10.2013), Дубинин (15.10.2013), Жека (18.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2013), Юань Дин (15.10.2013)

----------


## Виджай

Чем больше вникаешь с суть, тем больше кажется, что разговор о ниббане с человеком, не имеющим медитативного опыта бессмысленным, так как все равно будет впадение либо в "это смерть" или "это вечная блаженная сущность".  Раньше любил доказывать, что есть а что не есть ниббана. Сейчас даже не знаю, что сказать.

----------

Алик (16.10.2013), Германн (15.10.2013), Жека (18.10.2013), Сергей Ч (15.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2013)

----------


## ullu

Ну, по моему ваш профессор частично прав. Цель Христианства действительно вечная жизнь. У буддизма нет такой цели, поэтому рано или поздно буддист все же, скорее всего, умрет. Хотя, возможны варианты, конечно. Но ни жизнь, ни смерть, целью буддизма не являются. имхо.

----------


## AlexТ

> Чем больше вникаешь с суть, тем больше кажется, что разговор о ниббане с человеком, не имеющим медитативного опыта бессмысленным, так как все равно будет впадение либо в "это смерть" или "это вечная блаженная сущность".  Раньше любил доказывать, что есть а что не есть ниббана. Сейчас даже не знаю, что сказать.


Бессмысленно говорить с тем у кого нет понимания дуккхи. Прекращение существования хорошо тем что прекращается вся дуккха и весь потенциал к ней.

----------

AndyZ (18.10.2013), Жека (18.10.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> По самому факту это называется «нирвана». Если бы нирвана была угасанием вообще всего, тогда Будда бы так и объяснял.


Есть Нирвана с остатком и без остатка. Я говорил о Ниббане без остатка.




> А так у вас получается, что после смерти тела Архата ждёт ещё какая-то смерть.


Смерть Архата/Будды последняя так как это конец а не начало чего то.

----------


## Forsh

> Мучает меня всегда вопрос: если есть осознаваемое и осознавание, то должен быть осознающий, являющийся оппозицией осознаваемому. Иначе технически невозможно осознавание и невозможно осознавать что-то.


А самоосознавание вы рассматривали? Когда осознавание направлено на себя. Где здесь субъект, где объект? А опыт такого осознавания очевиден. В этом коротком замыкании осознавания вся фишка! Когда опыт осознавания есть, а субъектно-объектного деления нет. Какое воззрение какой религии поможет с этим разобраться? Вот вам и аргумент для выбора воззрения и религии.

----------


## Паня

> Смерть Архата/Будды последняя так как это конец а не начало чего то.


Чем отличается ниббана от представления о смерти аттеистом?

----------


## AlexТ

> Чем отличается ниббана от представления о смерти аттеистом?


В Буддизме вечная смерть (_Париниббана_) это считается счастливым концом. Чтоб Алекс достиг париниббану поскорей!


Та и вообще, разница как правило в описании процесса. Ниббана это суккха, а самсара это дуккха.

----------


## Паня

> В Буддизме вечная смерть (_Париниббана_) это считается счастливым концом. Чтоб Алекс достиг париниббану поскорей!
> 
> 
> Та и вообще, разница как правило в описании процесса. Ниббана это суккха, а самсара это дуккха.


Т.е. разницы нет никакой? Разница только в определении явления?

----------


## AlexТ

> Т.е. разницы нет никакой? Разница только в определении явления?


Да.  Поэтому Буддисты правильно делают что начинают с объяснения о дуккхе что бы Учение не казалось таким якобы пессимистическим... Ну а некоторые не хотят умирать, вот и придумывают оговорки мол Будда не говорил что после смерти Архата,  и т.д. и т. п. которое дает место для какого то существования в недвойственной алмазной Дхармакайе или что то такое. В ортодоксном Буддизме есть вера в Арупа лока что скорее всего включает такое существование. А париниббана одна.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Чем отличается ниббана от представления о смерти аттеистом?


Архат видит только прекращение процесса становления пяти совокупностей, а не смерть своего "я" или эго, в этом думаю и отличие от представлений о смерти большинства людей, имеющих самостные воззрения и не искоренивших привязаности к "я" и "моё". Париниббана Архата – это последний и полный выход из обусловленного существования. Этот опыт не воспринимается им в терминах "я", "мое". Также важным отличием ялвяется то, что Ниббана познаётся уже при жизни, одно это уже не позволяет приравнивать её к представлениям о смерти атеистом.

----------

Богдан Б (22.10.2013), Жека (18.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Да.  Поэтому Буддисты правильно делают что начинают с объяснения о дуккхе что бы Учение не казалось таким якобы пессимистическим... Ну а некоторые не хотят умирать, вот и придумывают оговорки мол Будда не говорил что после смерти Архата,  и т.д. и т. п. которое дает место для какого то существования в недвойственной алмазной Дхармакайе или что то такое. В ортодоксном Буддизме есть вера в Арупа лока что скорее всего включает такое существование. А париниббана одна.


Нда, как - печально :Cry:  Мрачноватая доктрина. В Махаяне хоть есть обет спасать всех живых существ - энто выглядит веселее и учитывая бесчисленность живых существ - неопределенно долго.

----------


## Паня

> Также важным отличием ялвяется то, что Ниббана познаётся уже при жизни, одно это уже не позволяет приравнивать её к представлениям о смерти атеистом.


Так, а что на это скажет начальник авто....- AlexT?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В Махаяне хоть есть обет спасать всех живых существ - энто выглядит веселее и учитывая бесчисленность живых существ - неопределенно долго.


Говорят, что это Упайя такая. )

----------

Алик (16.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Нда, как - печально Мрачноватая доктрина. В Махаяне хоть есть обет спасать всех живых существ - энто выглядит веселее и учитывая бесчисленность живых существ - неопределенно долго.


Мрачноватость доктрины в том что не видна полностью Дуккха. Нет плохого в спасении от страдания. Спасти живых существ это помочь им выйти из Дуккхи. Париниббана.

----------

Сергей Ч (15.10.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Так, а что на это скажет начальник авто....- AlexT?


Есть Ниббана-с-остатком и Ниббана-без-остатка.  Всё познание существует пока ещё остались совокупности (_остаток_).

----------


## Паня

> Мрачноватость доктрины в том что не видна полностью Дуккха. Нет плохого в спасении от страдания. Спасти живых существ это помочь им выйти из Дуккхи. Париниббана.


Т.е. вы хотите сказать что жизнь это такая ужасная боль (дуккха), что лучше заработать на бесконечную анестезию(Париниббана)? Согласитесь, что если заниматься спасением живых существ - это музыка будет длиться вечно.

----------


## AlexТ

> Т.е. вы хотите сказать что жизнь это такая ужасная боль (дуккха), что лучше заработать на бесконечную анестезию(Париниббана)? Согласитесь, что если заниматься спасением живых существ - это музыка будет длиться вечно.



Помочь другим можно на личном примере. Или учить их Дхамму. В конце концов каждый ответственный только за себя. 
*Коня можно привести к речки, но даже 100 Бодхисатв не заставят его пить.*

----------

Сергей Ч (15.10.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Т.е. вы хотите сказать что жизнь это такая ужасная боль (дуккха), что лучше заработать на бесконечную анестезию(Париниббана)?


Кстати, когда я был под анастезией или когда я в глубоком сне - то это самое "приятное" (_как отсутствие страдания_) состояние которое я имел. 

Моя бабушка боится не проснуться, а я боюсь проснуться...

----------


## Паня

> Кстати, когда я был под анастезией или когда я в глубоком сне - то это самое "приятное" (_как отсутствие страдания_) состояние которое я имел. 
> 
> Моя бабушка боится не проснуться, а я боюсь проснуться...


А откуда вы знаете что было самое приятное состояние - вы что себя помните в этом состоянии? Или вы серьезно болеете и постоянно испытываете сильную боль?

----------


## AlexТ

> А откуда вы знаете что было самое приятное состояние - вы что себя помните в этом состоянии?


Как раз тот факт что сознания не было и есть приятным.




> Или вы серьезно болеете и постоянно испытываете сильную боль?


Да.

----------


## Паня

Какая то ситуация на мой взгляд безвыходная: с одной стороны страдание с другой путь в небытие. Какая-то совсем уж безрадостная картина.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

С обоих концов страданне. Дык надо применять 8БП от страдання-то!

----------

Богдан Б (22.10.2013), Сергей Ч (15.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

> С обоих концов страданне. Дык надо применять 8БП от страдання-то!


Зачем? Чтоб попасть в результате в небытие?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Зачем? Чтоб попасть в результате в небытие?


Неприятная мысль о "попадании в небытие"--это тоже форма страдания.

----------


## AlexТ

> Какая то ситуация на мой взгляд безвыходная: с одной стороны страдание с другой путь в небытие. Какая-то совсем уж безрадостная картина.


А что тут грустного? В Небытие? Наоборот классно. Полный покой!  

Вечная жизнь может стать вечным страданием... Уж лучше Алекс не будет существовать чем существовать вечно. Даже в раю. Представьте скуку и Ад после нескольких миллиардов лет...

----------

Тао (17.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Зачем? Чтоб попасть в результате в небытие?


А как можно попасть в  "небытие"? Скорее всего это будет просто иная форма бытия, которую кстати очень бояться те, кто привязан к нынешней форме бытия. )

----------


## Паня

> Неприятная мысль о "попадании в небытие"--это тоже форма страдания.


это понятно, однако, что это меняет в данной доктрине? чтобы избавиться от страданий - человек платит тем что растворяется в небытие? плюс в этом лишь в том что человек не будет страдать, так кроме страданий вообще ничего не будет. Не понимаю - еще есть плюсы на ночь глядя?

----------


## Паня

> А что тут грустного? В Небытие? Наоборот классно. Полный покой!  
> 
> Вечная жизнь может стать вечным страданием... Уж лучше Алекс не будет существовать чем существовать вечно. Даже в раю. Представьте скуку и Ад после нескольких миллиардов лет...


Ад в течении нескольких миллиардов лет - как это не смешно - но это как то бесчеловечно до такой степени - что выглядит не реальным

----------


## Сергей Ч

> это понятно, однако, что это меняет в данной доктрине? чтобы избавиться от страданий - человек платит тем что растворяется в небытие? плюс в этом лишь в том что человек не будет страдать, так кроме страданий вообще ничего не будет. Не понимаю - еще есть плюсы на ночь глядя?


Плюс в том, что растворение человека в небытии - это не буддийская доктрина!  :Smilie:

----------


## Паня

> А как можно попасть в  "небытие"? Скорее всего это будет просто иная форма бытия, которую кстати очень бояться те, кто привязан к нынешней форме бытия. )


Так, так, вот - отсюда поподробней - т.е. это будет не абсолютное небытие, а другая форма бытия - жить стало лучше жить стало веселее - поподробней пожалуйста)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> это понятно, однако, что это меняет в данной доктрине? чтобы избавиться от страданий - человек платит тем что растворяется в небытие?


Это неадекватный взгляд, что-де человек так платит.

----------


## Паня

> Это неадекватный взгляд, что-де человек так платит.


важен результат

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Результат применения доктрины--прекращение духкхи : )

----------

Богдан Б (22.10.2013), Сергей Ч (15.10.2013), Тао (17.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так, так, вот - отсюда поподробней - т.е. это будет не абсолютное небытие, а другая форма бытия - жить стало лучше жить стало веселее - поподробней пожалуйста)


Что же происходит с арахантом после его смерти? Это состояние аннигиляции или состояние вечного существования в той или иной форме? Будда отрицает оба варианта, объявляя этот вопрос неуместным. Вопрос "Что происходит с арахантом после смерти?" возникает в силу едва различимого цепляния за идею, что у араханта есть эго. Но поскольку у араханта нет эго, он не входит ни в какое состояние вечного существования на небесах или как "Вселенское Я" в безличной форме. Также, состояние ниббаны – это не аннигиляция, поскольку эго, которое якобы подвергается уничтожению или аннигиляции, не существует.
Как говорит Дост. Валпола Рахула - "Нирвана превыше всех понятий двойственности и относительности. Поэтому она превыше наших представлений о добре и зле, правильном и ложном, существовании и несуществовании." Нирвана "осуществляется, постигается мудрыми в самих себе" (паччаттам ведитаббо виннюхи).

Т.е. правильно понять Ниббану можно лишь искоренив в себе так называемые "три неумелых корня" - жажда, злоба, невежество. Не зря ведь сказано:  _«Угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества: вот что называется ниббаной»_. А на концептуальном уровне достаточно знать, что Ниббана - это прекращение всех видов страданий и неудовлетворенности (дуккха).

----------

Алик (16.10.2013), Богдан Б (22.10.2013), Паня (15.10.2013)

----------


## Ased

> Смысла нет в том что Вы говорите.
> Это каша из заслушанных слов. Притом перемешанная.
> Яма - первая ступень. Нияма (предписания) - вторая. Асана включает всё что к телам относится, и ступень эта четвёртая (да хоть у Карма Палджор джи спросите текст про Ветра и Каналы, тогда будет понимание параллелей или аналогов. Пранаяма - см. СахаджаЙога, она практически же Инерционная йога в начальном виде в Буддизме (где вдох=кумбхака=речака по длительности). Потом концентрация - дхарана у Патанджали, Шаматха в буддизме. Уже зато потом аж - дхьяна (TRUE медитация), а восьмая ступень уже аж - самадхи [не МахаСамадхи, дорогой-уважаемый, а при жизни которая].
> Не обижайтесь пожалуста.


Я не обижаюсь, я привык критике. Я не буду доказывать что существует куча разных школ йоги, где разное колличество ям и ниям, Например у Патанджали пять ям, у Сватмарамы 12, У натхов 10 и так далее. Что в разных Ашрамах дают в разном порядке ступени, например опять же по Сватмараме, яма и нияма даются параллельно, а ступени рассматриваются, как условность ума, для начинающего практика, на самом деле нет 8и ступеней, все происходит паралельно. И кевала кумбхака может происходить в асане, а мажет в пранаяме, а может вообще без них, это спонтанный процесс. Мы еще забыли обсудить работу с бандхами, раскрытие чакр, и спонтанный подъем кундалини. Можно много сыпать Санскритскими терминами, но я предпочитаю русский язык. Есть такой Русский Натх, Махардж Матсъендранатх, один из единственных русский, кто получил высшее посвящение в натхи, он часто дает лекции, они есть и в видео, там он очень много говорит о яме и нияме, как основе практики и о медитации, как одной из самых Важных целей. Есть еще муджи, Лахири Махасае из нынеживущих мастеров, они говорят тоже. Ну а если говорить о древних текстах и том, как преподают йогу в отдельных ашрамах, то да, будет сто, а то и тысяча видов подходов, как надо начинать практику. Ибо единая система йоги, появилась относительно недавно и она не является стандартом, для многих закрытых ашрамов. Сам Патанджали имел трудности с понимаем йоги, в силу различных ее трактовок и практик и ему пришлось поездить по индии, что бы собрать их в более или менее единую систему. Но как я сказал, я не буду это доказывать, это все исторические факты, они не требуют доказательств. А вот что и как практиковать, что есть рабочая практика йоги, это уже действительно зависит от традиции, учителя и конкретного ашрама, где учился ученик.




> а, архат понимал, что умрёт смертью материалиста. Это не могло не радовать на фоне веры в нескончаемые рождения : )


Если возвращаться к теме разговора, к конечным целям буддизма и их отличия от других религий. Т.е. если я вас правильно понял, то всетаки Нирвана - это равно не смерть в понимание ума. Но все же это смерть с точки зрения хрестианства, а с ним и ислама и еще кучи других религий. А по факту паранирвана, это действительно смерть - прекращение существования в сансарном цикле (рождение, смерть, рождение) и прекращение существования в какой либо форме, т.е. смерть абсолютная получается. Я правильно вас понял, это позиция официального буддизма и его конечная цель? Если так, то как то действительно непозитивно получается. Гораздо позитивней выглядит позиция, что нет ничего постоянного, но как бы можно накопить благую карму и рождаться в лучших мирах и да, карма когда нибудь иссякнет и вы свалитесь обратно в низшие миры, но потом снова ее накопите и снова станете богом, это как то по позитивнее. Не может быть все так мрачно, я и мы все, явно чего то не понимаем. надо спросить Будду Майтрею будет.

----------


## Паня

> Что же происходит с арахантом после его смерти? Это состояние аннигиляции или состояние вечного существования в той или иной форме? Будда отрицает оба варианта, объявляя этот вопрос неуместным. Вопрос "Что происходит с арахантом после смерти?" возникает в силу едва различимого цепляния за идею, что у араханта есть эго. Но поскольку у араханта нет эго, он не входит ни в какое состояние вечного существования на небесах или как "Вселенское Я" в безличной форме. Также, состояние ниббаны – это не аннигиляция, поскольку эго, которое якобы подвергается уничтожению или аннигиляции, не существует.
> Как говорит Дост. Валпола Рахула - "Нирвана превыше всех понятий двойственности и относительности. Поэтому она превыше наших представлений о добре и зле, правильном и ложном, существовании и несуществовании." Нирвана "осуществляется, постигается мудрыми в самих себе" (паччаттам ведитаббо виннюхи).
> 
> Т.е. правильно понять Ниббану можно лишь искоренив в себе так называемые "три неумелых корня" - жажда, злоба, невежество. Не зря ведь сказано:  _«Угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества: вот что называется ниббаной»_. А на концептуальном уровне достаточно знать, что Ниббана - это прекращение всех видов страданий и неудовлетворенности (дуккха).


Т.е. из выше приведенного текста можно сказать, что Ниббана - неописуемое состояние где прекращаются все виды страданий и неудовлетворенности? А не придавать этому явлению категорическое определение небытия - как ничего - в привычном понимании значения этого слова. Т.е. это состояние, которое невозможно вообразить, представить, описать обычному человеку.

----------

Сергей Ч (15.10.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Плюс в том, что растворение человека в небытии - это не буддийская доктрина!


Да. Прекращаются 5 скандх. Но поймите что по факту это означает. Разница только в описании конца.





> Что же происходит с арахантом после его смерти? Это состояние аннигиляции или состояние вечного существования в той или иной форме?


O каком "бытие" можно говорить когда прекратилось сознание, восприятия, намерения, ощущение и тело пошло к червям?




> Т.е. из выше приведенного текста можно сказать, что Ниббана - неописуемое состояние.


Конечно. Париниббана не место и не состояние. Это прекращение всех состояний, всей формы, всего сознания.

Если представить бесконечный темный туннель, то это как представление не является отсутствием сознания. Вообразить отсутствие сознание по принципу невозможно.

----------

Сергей Ч (15.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Т.е. это состояние, которое невозможно вообразить, представить, описать обычному человеку.


Да. Кстати говоря, "небытие" также невозможно вообразить.) Когда нет сознания и имя-формы, тогда нет и способа для вербального, языкового, концептуального выражения.

----------

Богдан Б (22.10.2013), Жека (18.10.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Да. Кстати говоря, "небытие" также невозможно вообразить.) Когда нет сознания и имя-формы, тогда нет и способа для вербального, языкового, концептуального выражения.


Правильно. Если точно говорить то можно сказать о Архате только до того как его прах полностью распался. После этого слов нет.  

Но не в коем случае не нужно подразумевать какое-то продолжение после того как черви сьели плоть или прах распался.

----------


## Паня

> Да. Кстати говоря, "небытие" также невозможно вообразить.) Когда нет сознания и имя-формы, тогда нет и способа для вербального, языкового, концептуального выражения.


Скажите - вас мотивирует к практике такая невообразимая цель абсолютной пустоты? разумеется раз абсолютная пустота - то без страданий - как вам такой результат по вкусу? я не про отсутствие страданий - а про абсолютную пустоту

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но не в коем случае не нужно подразумевать какое-то продолжение после того как черви сьели плоть или прах распался.


Так никто и не подразумевает некое продолжение. ) Речь лишь о том, что представления о смерти у атеиста или у христианина, вряд ли совпадают с Ниббаной буддистов, которая доступна к познанию уже сейчас в этой самой жизни. Совпадения могут быть лишь в отрицании некоего продолжения обусловленного бытия, и всё. В остальном, Ниббана полностью трансцендентна и запредельна всем обусловленным явлениям, рождению и смерти.

----------


## Ased

> Так никто и не подразумевает некое продолжение. ) Речь лишь о том, что представления о смерти у атеиста или у христианина, вряд ли совпадают с Ниббаной буддистов, которая доступна к познанию уже сейчас в этой самой жизни. Совпадения могут быть лишь в отрицании некоего продолжения обусловленного бытия, и всё. В остальном, Ниббана полностью трансцендентна и запредельна всем обусловленным явлениям, рождению и смерти.


Как говорил Стрижак, после будет просто более интересная игра)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Скажите - вас мотивирует к практике такая невообразимая цель абсолютной пустоты? разумеется раз абсолютная пустота - то без страданий - как вам такой результат по вкусу? я не про отсутствие страданий - а про абсолютную пустоту


Нет, такая цель меня не мотивирует. )) Как и молодого принца Сидхартху, к практике меня мотивирует наличие в мире страданий (как своих, так и чужих).

----------


## Паня

> Нет, такая цель меня не мотивирует. )) Как и молодого принца Сидхартху, к практике меня мотивирует наличие в мире страданий (как своих, так и чужих).


может быть вы уже сильно страдаете? раз обходите мой вопрос. Хорошо - спрошу, используя аналогию атеизма. Вы сейчас так сильно страдаете - что предпочли бы умереть (для атеиста смерть это тоже что и Ниббана для буддиста - так)

----------


## Виджай

> Кстати, когда я был под анастезией или когда я в глубоком сне - то это самое "приятное" (_как отсутствие страдания_) состояние которое я имел. 
> 
> Моя бабушка боится не проснуться, а я боюсь проснуться...


Алекс, ну неужели у вас такое детство тяжелое было? Или вас родители гнобили постоянно?

----------


## Greedy

Чтобы как-то определить _место_ нирваны в буддизме, необходимо определить значение бытия. Но не в философском, онтологическом статусе, а что есть бытие с практической точки зрения.
Если это сделать, то можно будет говорить и о нирване, но не как о противоположности бытию, а как об устранении причин, приводящих к бытию.

----------

Сергей Ч (16.10.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Скажите - вас мотивирует к практике такая невообразимая цель абсолютной пустоты?


Мотивирует страдание. Счастливый человек наврядли будет серьезно следовать Дхамме. Зачем? Ему и так хорошо!

----------


## AlexТ

> Алекс, ну неужели у вас такое детство тяжелое было? Или вас родители гнобили постоянно?


И не только детство. Много проблем но не с родителями.

----------


## AlexТ

> может быть вы уже сильно страдаете? раз обходите мой вопрос. Хорошо - спрошу, используя аналогию атеизма. Вы сейчас так сильно страдаете - что предпочли бы умереть (для атеиста смерть это тоже что и Ниббана для буддиста - так)


Я трус что бы париниббанится (_не исключаю возможность перерождений, но доказательств этому нет_) сейчас и не хочу причинить родителям боль. А потом, посмотрим...

----------


## AlexТ

> Ад в течении нескольких миллиардов лет - как это не смешно - но это как то бесчеловечно до такой степени - что выглядит не реальным


И в мифологии, есть учение о 




> Avīci, is the "uninterrupted" Naraka. Beings are roasted in an immense blazing oven with terrible suffering.[2] Life in this Naraka is 3.39738624×10^18 years long. It is also said to last for the length of an antarakalpa
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naraka_(Buddhism)

----------


## Паня

> И в мифологии, есть учение о


Жесть. Очевидно же не сопоставимость "грехов" и наказания - на миллиарды лет. Как минимум не справедливо, даже тяжело представить образ того изощренного садиста, который потратил с удовольствием столько времени на запугивание и без того страдающих здесь людей.

----------

Magan Poh (16.10.2013), Алик (16.10.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> И не только детство. Много проблем но не с родителями.


Так расслабьтесь! Какие у вас проблемы, если все состояния  - анатта. Просто вы оказываете медвежью услугу буддизму, тут и Кураев не нужен. Ваше личное восприятие придает буддизму такой уныло-лузерский оттенок, что возникает вопрос, а вы вообще медитируете? 

Ниббана - это состояние при реализации или приближении, к которому возникает масса благих качеств, но опять таки это вопрос медитативный. Представьте, что ваш ум одно-направлен и  не реагирует на грубые знаки (рупа), затем на ментальные образы, не отождествляясь с ними, на называя их это мое или это есть душа, дух, бох. Что сказать про это состояние? Назвать его буквой А?  Истинной реальностью? Небытием? Ну кто на что горазд.

----------

Богдан Б (22.10.2013), Жека (18.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Так расслабьтесь! Какие у вас проблемы, если все состояния  - анатта. Просто вы оказываете медвежью услугу буддизму, тут и Кураев не нужен. Ваше личное восприятие придает буддизму такой уныло-лузерский оттенок, что возникает вопрос, а вы вообще медитируете? 
> 
> Ниббана - это состояние при реализации или приближении, к которому возникает масса благих качеств, но опять таки это вопрос медитативный. Представьте, что ваш ум одно-направлен и  не реагирует на грубые знаки (рупа), затем на ментальные образы, не отождествляясь с ними, на называя их это мое или это есть душа, дух, бох. Что сказать про это состояние? Назвать его буквой А?  Истинной реальностью? Небытием? Ну кто на что горазд.


Вы знаете состояние Алекса, что с такой легкостью советуете ему расслабиться?

----------

Тао (17.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> может быть вы уже сильно страдаете? раз обходите мой вопрос. Хорошо - спрошу, используя аналогию атеизма. Вы сейчас так сильно страдаете - что предпочли бы умереть (для атеиста смерть это тоже что и Ниббана для буддиста - так)


Говоря о страдании, я имел ввиду Первую Благородную Истину, которая гораздо глубже, чем просто страдание (боль или психологические проблемы), хотя и принято слово дуккха переводить как страдание. Т.е. просто избавление от страдания не является главной составляющей моей мотивации к практике буддизма. Ощущение собственного невежества и того, что возникающие на его основе загрязнения ума (клеши) являются причиной чего-то нехорошего, порождает желание убрать эту завесу, т.е. достичь Пробуждения. Мысль о том, что буддист желает лишь устранить страдания, в обычном смысле этого слова, указывает на непонимание всей глубины Буддадхаммы. 
Учение Будды определяется как эхи-пассика, приглашающее нас "прийти и увидеть". И сам Будда говорит, что: "Видящий дуккха видит также возникновение дуккха, видит также прекращение дуккха, и видит также путь, ведущий к прекращению дуккха". Именно к этому и следует стремиться, а  не обременять себя головоломками, догадками и высокопарными словами о том, каково оно там в Ниббане! )

----------

Алик (16.10.2013), Богдан Б (22.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Говоря о страдании, я имел ввиду Первую Благородную Истину, которая гораздо глубже, чем просто страдание (боль или психологические проблемы), хотя и принято слово дуккха переводить как страдание. Т.е. просто избавление от страдания не является главной составляющей моей мотивации к практике буддизма. Ощущение собственного невежества и того, что возникающие на его основе загрязнения ума (клеши) являются причиной чего-то нехорошего, порождает желание убрать эту завесу, т.е. достичь Пробуждения. Мысль о том, что буддист желает лишь устранить страдания, в обычном смысле этого слова, указывает на непонимание всей глубины Буддадхаммы. 
> Учение Будды определяется как эхи-пассика, приглашающее нас "прийти и увидеть". И сам Будда говорит, что: "Видящий дуккха видит также возникновение дуккха, видит также прекращение дуккха, и видит также путь, ведущий к прекращению дуккха". Именно к этому и следует стремиться, а  не обременять себя головоломками, догадками и высокопарными словами о том, каково оно там в Ниббане! )


С вами согласен, однако, мои омрачения заставляют меня интересоваться как там лошадка одна.... в тумане :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> мои омрачения заставляют меня интересоваться как там лошадка одна.... в тумане


Ну это скорее не омрачения, а неправильное направление внимания. Метафизика такая метафизика. ) Будда не был заинтересован в обсуждении ненужных чисто умозрительных метафизических вопросов, которые создают надуманные проблемы. Он считал их "пустошью мнений" и призывал своих учеников к самостоятельному постижению Истины. Видимо, среди его учеников были и те, кто не соглашался с таким его отношением. Так, у нас есть пример одного из них по имени Малункьяпутта, который поставил перед Буддой десять знаменитых классических вопросов на метафизические темы (существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; конечна ли Вселенная или нет; то ли же душа, что и тело, или душа это одно, а тело - другое и т.д.) и потребовал ответов. После чего Будда привёл знаменитый пример с человеком раненным отравленной стрелой:




> "Допустим, Малункьяпутта, человек ранен отравленной стрелой, и его друзья и родственники приносят его к лекарю. Допустим, человек скажет тогда: "Я не позволю вынуть эту стрелу, пока не узнаю, кто в меня выстрелил; кшатрий ли он (из касты воинов), или брахман (из касты священников), или вайшья (из касты торговцев и земледельцев), или шудра (из низкой касты); каково его имя и из какой он семьи; высокий ли он, низкий, или среднего роста; цвет лица у него черный, коричневый или золотой; из какой деревни, селения или города он родом. Я не позволю вынуть эту стрелу, пока не узнаю, из какого вида лука выстрелили в меня; какая тетива была на нем; какого вида стрела; из чьих перьев оперение на ней и из чего сделан наконечник этой стрелы". Малункьяпутта, этот человек умрет, ничего из этого не узнав. Равно, Малункьяпутта, если кто говорит: "Я не буду вести святую жизнь, как учит Благословенный, пока не ответит он на такие вопросы, как вечна ли вселенная или нет, и т.д.", он умрет с этими необъясненными Татхагатой вопросами".
> 
> Затем Будда объясняет Малункьяпутте, что святая жизнь не зависит от этих вопросов. Какое мнение не имеешь на этот счет, есть рождение, старость, разложение, смерть, печаль, плач, боль, скорбь, беда, "прекращение которых я возвещаю в этой самой жизни".
> 
> "Потому, Малункьяпутта, храни в уме то, что "я объяснил, как объясненное, и то, что я не объяснил, как необъясненное. Что же я не объяснил? Вечна ли вселенная или нет, и т.д. (те 10 мнений) я не объяснил. Почему, Малункьяпутта, не объяснил я их? Потому что нет от них пользы, не связаны они изначально с духовной святой жизнью, не способствуют они отрешенности, непривязанности, прекращению, спокойствию, глубокому проникновению, полному осуществлению, Нирване. Поэтому не рассказал я тебе о них.
> 
> Но что же тогда, Малункьяпутта, объяснил я? Я объяснил дуккха, возникновение дуккха, прекращение дуккха и путь, ведущий к прекращению дуккха. Почему, Малункьяпутта, объяснил я это? Потому что оно полезно, изначально связано с духовной святой жизнью, способствует отрешенности, непривязанности, прекращению, спокойствию, глубокому проникновению, полному осуществлению, Нирване. Потому объяснил я это"


 Дост. Валпола Рахула. "Чему учил Будда"

----------


## Паня

Ну смотрите - давайте приведем другой пример. Допустим я хромаю (речь не о сильной боли - где помогает только морфий) и мне говорят - слушай вот путь в конце которого ты перестанешь страдать (хромать). Ну это здорово конечно, но что это за место где нет страданий? И тут один из ответов было, что там полное небытие. И тут я задумался - ну да нога болит, однако, это не мешает мне иногда испытывать счастье и радость, а может и не иногда - все в целом хорошо (живой да на свободе)). А тут абсолютное небытие......хм не знаю. Лучше если говорят, что там будет не абсолютная пустота, а неописуемая ситуация, о которой нет смысла говорить. А когда заявляют - что мол это абсолютное ничто, не бытие и пустота - не знаю :Confused:

----------


## Виджай

> Вы знаете состояние Алекса, что с такой легкостью советуете ему расслабиться?


Только по тому, как он пишет. Может он просто так от балды или балуется - тогда это другая ситуация.

----------

Жека (18.10.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Ну смотрите - давайте приведем другой пример. Допустим я хромаю (речь не о сильной боли - где помогает только морфий) и мне говорят - слушай вот путь в конце которого ты перестанешь страдать (хромать). Ну это здорово конечно, но что это за место где нет страданий? И тут один из ответов было, что там полное небытие. И тут я задумался - ну да нога болит, однако, это не мешает мне иногда испытывать счастье и радость, а может и не иногда - все в целом хорошо (живой да на свободе)). А тут абсолютное небытие......хм не знаю. Лучше если говорят, что там будет не абсолютная пустота, а неописуемая ситуация, о которой нет смысла говорить. А когда заявляют - что мол это абсолютное ничто, не бытие и пустота - не знаю


Это понятная реакция. Поэтому конечная цель понимается только в контексте медитативных состояний. А когда буддист так просто рубит правду-матку в глаза обывателю, что там ни фига нет, и тебя нет, и боли нет и радости нет и это кайф - то это просто демагогия.

----------

Сергей Ч (16.10.2013), Тао (17.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Это понятная реакция. Поэтому конечная цель понимается только в контексте медитативных состояний. А когда буддист так просто рубит правду-матку в глаза обывателю, что там ни фига нет, и тебя нет, и боли нет и радости нет и это кайф - то это просто демагогия.


Судя по описания там и кайфа нет, не ничего вообще, т.е. тоже самое что и смерть для аттеиста.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну смотрите - давайте приведем другой пример. Допустим я хромаю (речь не о сильной боли - где помогает только морфий) и мне говорят - слушай вот путь в конце которого ты перестанешь страдать (хромать). Ну это здорово конечно, но что это за место где нет страданий? И тут один из ответов было, что там полное небытие. И тут я задумался - ну да нога болит, однако, это не мешает мне иногда испытывать счастье и радость, а может и не иногда - все в целом хорошо (живой да на свободе)).


Ну это типичное, для нас, простых существ рассуждение. ) Так или иначе, рождение в мире людей - это благая и крайне редкая в сансаре участь. Поэтому мы можем говорить о том, что в жизни якобы есть счастье. Да, оно есть, и Будда этого не отрицал.  В Ангуттара-никая, одном из пяти первичных сборников на языке пали, содержащих беседы Будды, есть список счастий (сукхани), таких как счастье семейной жизни и счастье жизни отшельником, счастье чувственных удовольствий и счастье отречения, счастье привязанности и счастье непривязанности, телесное счастье и счастье духовное и т.д. Но все они включены в дуккха. Заметим, что непосредственно использовано слово дуккха. Это является дуккха не потому, что там есть "страдание" в обычном смысле этого слова, но поскольку "все, что непостоянно, есть дуккха" (яд аниччам там дуккхам). Кроме этого, вследствии неведения, мы не видим и не осознаем того, что самой сутью сансарного бытия явялется дуккха. Вследствии этого возникают привязанности, разочаровниия и т.д. Отличие благородных (арья) в том, что они видят всё как оно есть, без прикрас и пустых надежд на лучшее. В связи с этим приводится такой пример:

_"от того, что один волосок лежит на ладони, нет ни счастья, ни страдания, - но попади он в глаз, [сразу] возникнет несчастье и страдание. Так же и это страдание составного обычными живыми существами не ощущается как страдание, в то время как для Благородных это страдание велико."_




> А тут абсолютное небытие......хм не знаю. Лучше если говорят, что там будет не абсолютная пустота, а неописуемая ситуация, о которой нет смысла говорить. А когда заявляют - что мол это абсолютное ничто, не бытие и пустота - не знаю


Я вот тоже не знаю, откуда у живых людей берутся представления о небытии?  По сути они говорят о том, чего не знают и не видят, но по каким-то причинам жаждут этого (сильная боль например..). Вряд ли это имеет отношение к Ниббане, в отношении которой есть возможность получить непосредственное знание, как это сделал например Будда. Это не означает, что надо пытаться заглядывать ещё дальше и формулировать идею об особом виде существования.  Третья Благородная Истина - это Прекращение Дуккха, Нирвана, Высшая Истина, Конечная Действительность. Здесь нашим действием будет просто осуществить её (саччхикатабба). Искоренение омрачений и постижение Истины, какой бы она не была, не может быть чем-то негативным.  Как говорится - делай, что должен и будь что будет!  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (16.10.2013), Богдан Б (22.10.2013), Жека (18.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Судя по описания там и кайфа нет, не ничего вообще, т.е. тоже самое что и смерть для аттеиста.


не совсем. но если плоско объяснять, то будет то же

----------


## Паня

> Как говорится - делай, что должен и будь что будет!


Хм, вот вы говорите, предлагается проверить, а проверить можно только попав в Ниббану и сказать или знать что-такое ниббана можно будет если собственно попадешь туда. Проверка имеет смысл - когда что-то попробуешь -  есть шанс отказаться, а тут я так понимаю билет в одну сторону.

----------


## AlexТ

> Я вот тоже не знаю, откуда у живых людей берутся представления о небытии?  По сути они говорят о том, чего не знают и не видят, но по каким-то причинам жаждут этого (сильная боль например..).


Под полный наркоз вас сажали? Исследовали ли вы глубоких сон? Я получил сильный "инсайт" анализируя отсутствие сознания при наркозе. Было несколько (_не помню сколько_) лет назад, а я до сих пор помню.  Сознание страшно, отсутствие сознания и 5 совокупностей это покой!

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Хм, вот вы говорите, предлагается проверить, а проверить можно только попав в Ниббану и сказать или знать что-такое ниббана можно будет если собственно попадешь туда. Проверка имеет смысл - когда что-то попробуешь -  есть шанс отказаться, а тут я так понимаю билет в одну сторону.


Много раз ведь уже говорили, что Ниббана - это не "место" и не "царство" чтобы туда попадать. ) Очищение сознания от всех видов омрачений (которые являются причиной дуккха) - это и есть Ниббана. Отказываться ли от этой цели, выбрав какую-то другую, или нет, каждый решает сам. Будда никого не тянул в Ниббану.  :Smilie:  
Своим ученикам Он говорил следующее: _"О бхиккху, я говорю, что разрушение омрачений и осквернений (излагается) для тех, кто знает и видит, и не для тех, кто не знает и не видит"._

----------

Ittosai (16.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Под полный наркоз вас сажали? Исследовали ли вы глубоких сон? Я получил сильный "инсайт" анализируя отсутствие сознания при наркозе. Было несколько (_не помню сколько_) лет назад, а я до сих пор помню.


Да, был такой опыт. Только я ничего не могу сказать о том, что во время наркоза было какое-то состояние, которое можно как-то классифицировать как хорошее или плохое. Это как глубокий сон, без сновидений. Я просто ничего не помню. Примерно также наверное и перерождение происходит -- "заснул" в прошлой жизни, "проснулся" в новой.. )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Да, был такой опыт. Только я ничего не могу сказать о том, что во время наркоза было какое-то состояние, которое можно как-то классифицировать как хорошее или плохое. Это как глубокий сон, без сновидений. Я просто ничего не помню


ПРАВИЛЬНО.  Без сознания ни приятное ни неприятное быть не может. Полный покой в том смысле что ничего не воспринимается, даже отсутствие восприятия не воспринимается.

Страх, скука, и т.д. может быть только когда есть сознание. Когда его нет то негатив невозможен.

----------

Сергей Ч (16.10.2013), Тао (17.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Много раз ведь уже говорили, что Ниббана - это не "место" и не "царство" чтобы туда попадать. ) Очищение сознания от всех видов омрачений (которые являются причиной дуккха) - это и есть Ниббана.


Это ясно, вопрос был не о том как, а почему последователи Тхеровады стремятся туда, о чем имеют очень приблизительное представление, тем более без шансов на возвращение. Я еще понимаю тех людей, которые действительно чувствуют нестерпимую боль.

----------


## Greedy

Ниббана же достигается искоренением причин страдания, а не самим прекращением страдания. А вот"небытие", бессознательное состояние — это состояние прекращение страдания, а не искоренение причин страдания.

Поэтому в учении Будды сначала говорится о необходимости принять и познать обусловленность явлений, причинно-следственную связь, чтобы видеть не только страдания (результат), но и их причины, приводящие к такому результату. И уже после этого применять методы, искореняющие эти причины.

Те, кто не видят причин страдания, не способны осознанно применять и соответствующие методы. И просто желаются избавиться от страдания, перейти в состояния прекращения страдания, а не прекращения причины страдания.
Если хватит силы сосредоточения, то будет джхана. Если силы сосредоточения не хватит, то из-за сильного неприятия происходящего, вполне можно оказаться где-нибудь глубоко внизу, вплоть до ада непрерывного страдания.

----------

AndyZ (18.10.2013), Сергей Ч (16.10.2013), Тао (17.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это ясно, вопрос был не о том как, а почему последователи Тхеровады стремятся туда, о чем имеют очень приблизительное представление, тем более без шансов на возвращение. Я еще понимаю тех людей, которые действительно чувствуют нестерпимую боль.


Что значит приблизительное? ) Есть вполне конкретное представление о цели - это избавление от причин страданий - _«Угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества: вот что называется ниббаной»_. И да, после достижения пробуждения, шансов на повторное омрачение уже не будет! Сансара -  The end! ) Тут нужно решить нужно оно тебе или нет.

И причём тут вообще последователи Тхеравады? )) Будда учил Четырем Благородным Истинам,  учение это принимаются всеми, кто считает себя буддистом. Третья Благородная Истина указывает на состояние, свободное от любых видов страдания (дуккха). Будда называл такое состояние "Ниббаной".  Словами оно не выразимо, следовательно представления о бытии и небытии к нему не применимы. Понятно, что все мы (а не только тхеравадины) имеем об этом состоянии  очень приблизительное представление. Почему же мы к нему стремимся? Если вкратце, то потому что доверяем опыту Будды, поведавшему о 4БИ. Тем более, что это его Учение  вполне соответствует наблюдаемой действительности.

Однозначно говорится лишь о прекращении составляющих сансарного опыта, а именно пяти кхандх, которые есть дуккха. Остаётся ли что-то сверх этого или нет -- является усложнением. Например в соответствии с принципом Бритвы Оккама, из двух теорий, объясняющих одно и то же, теория с лишними сущностями (например бессмертной "души" и т.п., в которые можно лишь верить) должна быть отвергнута, и вместо неё должна быть принята теория без лишних сущностей.  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (16.10.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Ниббана же достигается искоренением причин страдания,


Даже у Будды были телесные боли. Что бы не иметь дуккху перемент и составности - надо что бы все 5 совокупностей прекратились. То есть как смерть без перерождение. Спокойный финиш.




> Что значит приблизительное? ) Есть вполне конкретное представление о цели: _«Угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества: вот что называется ниббаной»_.



И что это означает? То что смерть будет конечной, без перерождения.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И что это означает? То что смерть будет конечной, без перерождения.


Я смерти не боюсь, я боюсь принять за Ниббану какой-то очередной провал в сознании - как например во время наркоза. ) Думал, что в Ниббане, а потом раз и "проснулся" в одном из "благих" уделов сансары. Оно Вам надо? ) Поэтому я и против разного рода голословных утверждений о том, что Ниббана - это смерть, небытие, вечное блаженство, т.п. Ниббану нужно непосредственно познать уже в этой жизни, чтобы была уверенность в том, что _"Рождение уничтожено, святая жизнь прожита, сделано то, что следовало сделать, не будет более возвращения в какое-либо состояние существования"_. ( СН 48.45 )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

Хорошо, что мы имеем в сухом остатке:
1. Ниббана это «Угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества";
2. Словами оно (состояние Ниббаны) не выразимо, следовательно представления о бытии и небытии к нему не применимы;
3. Имеем об этом состоянии очень приблизительное представление;
4. Причина стремления к Ниббане: потому что доверяем опыту Будды, поведавшему о 4БИ
Исходя из выше указанных пунктов можно сделать следующие выводы:
1.  О Ниббане нельзя категорично сказать что это абсолютное небытие, а из п.2 видим, что об этом явлении вообще ничего сказать нельзя;
2. В соответствии с п.4 Стремление к Ниббане основано на доверии, а по сути дела вере к опыту Будды.

----------

Алик (16.10.2013), Сергей Ч (16.10.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Я смерти не боюсь, я боюсь принять за Ниббану какой-то очередной провал в сознании - как например во время наркоза. ) Думал, что в Ниббане, а потом раз и "проснулся" в одном из "благих" уделов сансары. Оно Вам надо?


Смерть раз и на всегда это то что мне надо. Конечно, временный упадок под наркоз это не париниббана, правда это помогает понять чем хороша париниббана.

----------

Сергей Ч (16.10.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 2. Словами оно (состояние Ниббаны) не выразимо, следовательно представления о бытии и небытии к нему не применимы;


То есть это даже не состояние. И не угасание. Так что о нирване лучше жевать, чем говорить.




> 2. В соответствии с п.4 Стремление к Ниббане основано на доверии, а по сути дела вере к опыту Будды.


В смысле, что не доверяем словам, а просто взяли и по сути дела поверили?

----------


## Greedy

> Даже у Будды были телесные боли.


При этом Будда — достигший цели.
Стремящиеся же к прекращению телесных болей — стремятся к какой-то иной цели, нежели продемонстрировал Будда.




> И что это означает? То что смерть будет конечной, без перерождения.


Чтобы смерть стала конечной, необходимо достичь цели, которую продемонстрировал Будда. Т. е. стремится не к тому, чтобы не было телесных болей, а стремится к тому, чтобы не было причин, приводящих к новому рождению. Но для этого надо понимать, что же собой представляют эти самые причины. Но это — не такая простая задача. Ибо телесная боль — вот она, тут. Её искать не надо. А для видения причин необходимо приложить не мало аналитических и практических усилий. И только после этого учение Будды обретает смысл, так как становится понятно, против чего оно направлено.

----------

Сергей Ч (16.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> 1. О Ниббане нельзя категорично сказать что это абсолютное небытие, а из п.2 видим, что об этом явлении вообще ничего сказать нельзя;


Не совсем так. Словами невыразимо само состояние Ниббаны, так же как например Вы не можете выразить словами вкус неизвестного ранее фрукта. Всё что Вы скажете, для других  будет приблизительным описанием. Для точного понимания нужен личный опыт. ) 




> 2. В соответствии с п.4 Стремление к Ниббане основано на доверии, а по сути дела вере к опыту Будды.


Конечно, без веры сложно сдвинуться с места. Однако Будда не призывал слепо верить в то, чему он учил; подлинное  доверие (саддха) без понимания тоже вряд ли зародиться. Думаю, что между ними есть связь.

----------

Богдан Б (22.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Хорошо, что мы имеем в сухом остатке:
> 1. Ниббана это «Угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества";
> 2. Словами оно (состояние Ниббаны) не выразимо, следовательно представления о бытии и небытии к нему не применимы;



Есть разница между Ниббаной при жизни и париниббаной после смерти Архата. Я не отрицаю что Ниббана при жизни это угасание лобхи, досы, мохи. 


Невыразимость Париниббаны в том что там никакого ощущения, ни каких восприятий, ни какого то вечного алмазного тела, нет. Описать можно то что воспринимается, а париниббана это конце восприятия.

----------


## Паня

> В смысле, что не доверяем словам, а просто взяли и по сути дела поверили?


Между доверием и верой на мой взгляд очень тонкая грань.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я смерти не боюсь, я боюсь принять за Ниббану какой-то очередной провал в сознании - как например во время наркоза. ) Думал, что в Ниббане, а потом раз и "проснулся" в одном из "благих" уделов сансары. Оно Вам надо? )


надо! )

В это время собрались Будды десяти направлений, пробудили его, щёлкнув пальцами, от этого самадхи, и сказали ему: «Ты не можешь стать Явленным Совершенным Буддой с помощью одного лишь этого самадхи». «Что же мне теперь делать?» – спросил он их. И они показали ему путь на небеса Акаништха. Кроме того, пока его тело созревания (vipaka-kaya) оставалось на берегу всё той же реки Найраньджаны, его умственное тело (manomaya-kaya) Бодхисаттвы Сарвартхасиддхи (Sarvarthasiddha) стало обитать на небесах Акаништха.(С)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> надо! )
> 
> В это время собрались Будды десяти направлений, пробудили его, щёлкнув пальцами, от этого самадхи, и сказали ему: «Ты не можешь стать Явленным Совершенным Буддой с помощью одного лишь этого самадхи». «Что же мне теперь делать?» – спросил он их. И они показали ему путь на небеса Акаништха. Кроме того, пока его тело созревания (vipaka-kaya) оставалось на берегу всё той же реки Найраньджаны, его умственное тело (manomaya-kaya) Бодхисаттвы Сарвартхасиддхи (Sarvarthasiddha) стало обитать на небесах Акаништха.(С)


И покой нам только снится.. ) Тут прямо страшный сон * AlexТ*  описан. : )

----------


## Ондрий

> И покой нам только снится.. ) Тут прямо страшный сон * AlexТ*  описан. : )


да, работа бодхисаттв не закончится пока сансара не исчерпается. т.е. - никогда )

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Атеисты не боятся бодхисаттв!

----------

AlexТ (16.10.2013), Сергей Ч (16.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> да, работа бодхисаттв не закончится пока сансара не исчерпается. т.е. - никогда )


Однако нам Будда говорит так: _"Вам должно делать вашу работу, ибо Татхагаты  лишь учат пути"_  :Cool:  
Выходит, что основная  работа у нас с вами, а не у бодхисаттв, которые свою работу уже как раз таки выполнили. (под "бодхи-саттвой" имею ввиду пробужденное существо).

----------

AlexТ (17.10.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Однако нам Будда говорит так: _"Вам должно делать вашу работу, ибо Татхагаты  лишь учат пути"_  
> Выходит, что основная  работа у нас с вами, а не у бодхисаттв, которые свою работу уже как раз таки выполнили. (под "бодхи-саттвой" имею ввиду пробужденное существо).


понятие "бодхисаттва" вполне определнное если брать махаяну. это не будды.

----------

Джнянаваджра (16.10.2013), Паня (16.10.2013), Сергей Ч (16.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

кажется пропустил что-то интересное

----------


## Паня

Не содержалась ли в  удаленных последних трех постах разгадка тайны данной темы? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Юань Дин

Мысли, возникшие по ходу чтения этой темы:

Порой до человека начинает доходить настоящая конечная цель буддизма. И он, будучи воспитанным в лоне европейской культуры, начинает с досадой понимать, как же все-таки он облажался, погнавшись за религиозной модой и примерив на себя (как кроссовки в магазине - чтобы были мягкими, удобными, нога в них не потела, чтобы ходить было не трудно, чтобы были круче, чем у соседа) не ту религию. И с ужасом видит - неужели я стремлюсь к этой цели. Нет, я думал, что цель будет иная, пышнее, радостнее, блаженнее. А здесь такой облом.

И тогда он начинает обманывать сам себя, доказывая себе и всем, что цель-то вроде бы иная. Вот, даже в книгах говориться об этом. Не понимая, что написанное в этих книгах - всего лишь очередная упая, сладкий иллюзорный мёд для приманки, под которым прячется тот самый капкан ниббаны, когда уже не будет того самого Ивана Ивановича, который сейчас сидит в бане и пьет пиво, закусывая рыбкой. Ничего не будет. Иван Иванович, чувствующий вкус вяленой рыбы на зубе, тебя больше не будет, ты растворишься в отождествлении осознающего, осознаваемого и акта осознания.

И тогда человек думает - нет, цель-то иная. Я буду. Я еще буду существовать, меня вытащат из нирваны для помощи всем живым существам. И я опять почувствую вкус наваги на зубе.

Признайся себе, что ты облажался с выбором, погнавшись за модой. После смерти нас ждет то, во что мы верили. Это было бы смешно, если бы не было так грустно. Грустно, потому что многие, выбравшие буддизм по причине моды или из-за того, что это что-то такое эдакое, не то что ваши бабушки в платочках и со свечками  :Smilie: , - многие, выбравшие буддизм, бросили свою семью, свою работу, потратили столько лет жизни в ретритах, постриглись, а затем расстриглись и ищут новую работу, принесли столько горя и разочарований своим родным и близким (хотя нормальная религия, не секты и не эта должны дарить мир и покой всем окружающим, и радость им - вот уж, действительно, по плодам их узнаете их). И все ради чего? Ради жизни? Нет, ради угасания.

Эти бабушки в платочках и со свечками хотя бы борются за свою жизнь, за перспективы. А мы сложили руки и угасаем, как больной на койке, который если раскис, то уже и врачи не помогут.

----------

Тао (17.10.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Признайся себе, что ты облажался с выбором, погнавшись за модой. После смерти нас ждет то, во что мы верили. Это было бы смешно, если бы не было так грустно. Грустно, потому что многие, выбравшие буддизм по причине моды или из-за того, что это что-то такое эдакое, не то что ваши бабушки в платочках и со свечками , - многие, выбравшие буддизм, бросили свою семью, свою работу, потратили столько лет жизни в ретритах, постриглись, а затем расстриглись и ищут новую работу, принесли столько горя и разочарований своим родным и близким (хотя нормальная религия, не секты и не эта должны дарить мир и покой всем окружающим, и радость им - вот уж, действительно, по плодам их узнаете их). И все ради чего? Ради жизни? Нет, ради угасания.


У меня последнее время deja vu, я постоянно вижу, как некто, разочаровавшийся в буддизме, начинает выдавать свой былинный отказ за новую истину, ведь куда сложнее признаться себе, что ты облажался, и из-за тупости и привязанности не смог постичь великое учение полного освобождения.

Где эти многие, интересно, про которых вы пишете? Напротив, многие буддисты приносят радость и покой своим близким, так как они оставили свои привязанности. Они понимают, что тратить силы на поддержание себя любимого бесполезно, так как они умрут и закончатся. И единственное, что они могут сделать — это помочь другим избавиться от страданий, чтобы то существо, которое  займёт их место после смерти стало более мудрым и адекватным.

Какую альтернативу могут предложить другие учения? Взрастить жирное эго и обеспечить ему приятное существование на небесах? Хорошая перспектива, ничего не скажешь. Всё-таки лучше заботиться о других, чем о гноме.

----------

Neroli (17.10.2013), Алик (20.10.2013), Аурум (17.10.2013), Богдан Б (22.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (17.10.2013), Сергей Ч (17.10.2013), Тао (17.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мысли, возникшие по ходу чтения этой темы:
> 
>  уже не будет того самого Ивана Ивановича, который сейчас сидит в бане и пьет пиво, закусывая рыбкой. Ничего не будет. Иван Иванович, чувствующий вкус вяленой рыбы на зубе, тебя больше не будет, ты растворишься в отождествлении осознающего, осознаваемого и акта осознания.


Да, таким вот "Иванычам" сподручнее верить, что смерть не отнимет у них всех этих "радостей" жизни, и что где-то там на небесах ему уготован очередной бокал с пивом, главное верить.  :Smilie:  Или как альтернатива - вообще ни во что не верить. А вот сколь-нибудь серьёзное размышление и взгляд на действительность повергает их в ужас, беспокойство и депрессию. И в этом они конечно же винят то, что подтолкнуло их к этим размышлениям. Никто не хочет иметь ничего общего с Истиной. Истина — пугает, Истина — мешает, Истина зачастую слишком болезненная и неприятная, беспощадная и суровая... люди предпочитают подменять её ложными, намного более привлекательными понятиями.

----------

Богдан Б (22.10.2013), Нико (17.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Признайся себе, что ты облажался с выбором, погнавшись за модой. После смерти нас ждет то, во что мы верили.


Можно ли узнать - в что верите вы?

----------

Сергей Ч (17.10.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> люди предпочитают подменять её ложными, намного более привлекательными понятиями.


Перерождениями, например ))

Вообще, буддисты у нас какие-то нытики - малейший душевный кризис выводит их из равновесия, тьфу.

----------

Neroli (17.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (17.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Вообще, буддисты у нас какие-то нытики - малейший душевный кризис выводит их из равновесия, тьфу.


Думаете у Юань Дин осенняя депрессия? я уж грешным делом подумал что он ислам принял :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

> У меня последнее время deja vu, я постоянно вижу, как некто, разочаровавшийся в буддизме, начинает выдавать свой былинный отказ за новую истину, ведь куда сложнее признаться себе, что ты облажался, и из-за тупости и привязанности не смог постичь великое учение полного освобождения.
> 
> Где эти многие, интересно, про которых вы пишете? Напротив, многие буддисты приносят радость и покой своим близким, так как они оставили свои привязанности. Они понимают, что тратить силы на поддержание себя любимого бесполезно, так как они умрут и закончатся. И единственное, что они могут сделать — это помочь другим избавиться от страданий, чтобы то существо, которое  займёт их место после смерти стало более мудрым и адекватным.
> 
> Какую альтернативу могут предложить другие учения? Взрастить жирное эго и обеспечить ему приятное существование на небесах? Хорошая перспектива, ничего не скажешь. Всё-таки лучше заботиться о других, чем о гноме.


Браво, Цхултрим! И респект!!!!

----------


## Ондрий

> У меня последнее время deja vu, я постоянно вижу, как некто, разочаровавшийся в буддизме, начинает выдавать свой былинный отказ за новую истину, ведь куда сложнее признаться себе, что ты облажался, и из-за тупости и привязанности не смог постичь великое учение полного освобождения.


А мне не нравится такой вывод. Очень просто осудить как "ниасилил". А кто асилил что-то, кроме религиозного восторга? Покажите. У людей могут быть разные устремления, не всегда совпадающие с буддизмом, которые они осознали позже. Им просто нужно заняться чем-то другим. Навешивание ярлыков тут граничит с собственной психологической защитой.

----------

Дубинин (17.10.2013), Паня (17.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А мне не нравится такой вывод. Очень просто осудить как "ниасилил". А кто асилил что-то, кроме религиозного восторга? Покажите. У людей могут быть разные устремления, не всегда совпадающие с буддизмом, которые они осознали позже. Им просто нужно заняться чем-то другим. Навешивание ярлыков тут граничит с собственной психологической защитой.


"Религиозный восторг" -- это тоже ярлык. Как и "психологическая защита". Как там у Чогьяма Трунгпы было: "бодхисаттва полностью беззащитен перед окружающим миром" (вольный перефраз). Но запомнилось.....

----------


## Ондрий

ярлык от признака отличается неадекватностью реальности

----------


## Паня

> У людей могут быть разные устремления, не всегда совпадающие с буддизмом, которые они осознали позже.


Это так, однако, хорошо бы кроме критики и фразы "После смерти нас ждет то, во что мы верили" более подробно рассказать о своей точки зрения - как правильно.

----------


## Дубинин

> ...Напротив, многие буддисты приносят радость и покой своим близким, так как они оставили свои привязанности. Они понимают, что тратить силы на поддержание себя любимого бесполезно, так как они умрут и закончатся. И единственное, что они могут сделать — это помочь другим избавиться от страданий, чтобы то существо, которое  займёт их место после смерти стало более мудрым и адекватным...


Так речь о том- думаю, что чем больше знаешь, тем больше сомнений в существование круга перерождений- в принципе.(надеюсь здесь под помощью подразумевается избавление от сансары?)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это так, однако, хорошо бы кроме критики и фразы "После смерти нас ждет то, во что мы верили" более подробно рассказать о своей точки зрения - как правильно.


проблема в том, что "отсюда" нам не может быть технически видно, что такое на самом деле "правильно". Есть разные теории и личные предпочтения. Делиться ими вовсе не есть обязанность. Кроме того, уж совсем не годное дело навешивать таким людям "пивасик". Я понимаю, что хочется возвеличить "свое" учение, но получается как обычно - низведением "неверных" до уровня идиотов. Я не то, чтобы защищал уходящих, просто методика критики довольно не культурна и смахивает на проклятия в спину с киданием камнями.

----------


## Ондрий

и вообще, для бодхисаттв - сансара и есть нирвана, они нераздельны, не есть что-то отдельное друг от друга. Вот это и надо "просто асилить" самому, прежде чем критиковать. Иначе критикующий немного смешон. 




> Следовательно, кто не прилежен в [трех] практиках, а живет, *лишь восхваляя их или провозглашая их достоинства*, тот не годится в Благие Друзья. Ведь у него лишь пустые слова; подобно тому, как ищущий сандала спросил бы *живущего похвалами сандалу*: "Имеешь ли ты его?" - а тот ответил бы: "Не имею".


 :Wink:

----------

Дубинин (17.10.2013), Серёжка (02.09.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2013)

----------


## Нико

> ярлык от признака отличается неадекватностью реальности


Одна и та же  фигня  "истина для сознания-покрова".

----------


## Паня

> Есть разные теории и личные предпочтения. Делиться ими вовсе не есть обязанность.


 Если человек считает ошибочным то или иное явление - почему не предложить альтернативное решение? Что мешает - скромность, тайная передача, др. варианты. На мой взгляд без своего варианта решения проблемы критика выглядит пассивной.

----------


## Ондрий

Иногда банан - это просто банан (С) и люди могут всего лишь высказать свое мнение без объяснений. Отвергать или соглашаться - личное дело каждого.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А мне не нравится такой вывод. Очень просто осудить как "ниасилил". А кто асилил что-то, кроме религиозного восторга? Покажите. У людей могут быть разные устремления, не всегда совпадающие с буддизмом, которые они осознали позже. Им просто нужно заняться чем-то другим. Навешивание ярлыков тут граничит с собственной психологической защитой.


Не граничит, а это она и есть.

Просто если кому-то просто нужно заняться чем-то другим, он идёт и занимается. А если есть потребность всем рассказывать, как буддизм плох и как хорошо заниматься другим, выглядит подозрительно.

----------

Neroli (17.10.2013), Нико (17.10.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Не граничит, а это она и есть.
> 
> Просто если кому-то просто нужно заняться чем-то другим, он идёт и занимается. А если есть потребность всем рассказывать, как буддизм плох и как хорошо заниматься другим, выглядит подозрительно.


ну так мы можем дойти и до подозрительности к тем, кто ушел из тантры в махаяну или тхераваду и т.д.))) Я могу только одну претензию найти - если это нарушает правила форма о злостной пропаганде не буддийских учений. И то сильно с натяжкой. Впрочем инцидент настолько мелок, что раздувать его лениво. На форум приходит и уходит куча людей. Всех не закидать "ниасилилятором".)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> ислам принял


Эти граждане тоже не торт, но хотя бы не ноют - нажал на кнопку и нет сожалений. А всё о того, что нет Достоевского в голове.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> ну так мы можем дойти и до подозрительности к тем, кто ушел из тантры в махаяну или тхераваду и т.д.))) Я могу только одну претензию найти - если это нарушает правила форма о злостной пропаганде не буддийских учений. И то сильно с натяжкой. Впрочем инцидент настолько мелок, что раздувать его лениво. На форум приходит и уходит куча людей. Всех не закидать "ниасилилятором".)


Вот взяли и всю мою психологическую защиту испортили  :Cry:  А я так надеялся самоутвердиться засчёт «небуддистов»…

----------

Neroli (17.10.2013), Нико (17.10.2013), Сергей Ч (17.10.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот взяли и всю мою психологическую защиту испортили  А я так надеялся самоутвердиться засчёт «небуддистов»…


можно и своих пинать - простор шире  :Wink:  весь форум занимается только этим в основном)))). Зато какие рейтинги у подобных тем!) Почему, кстати?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я не то, чтобы защищал уходящих, просто методика критики довольно не культурна и смахивает на проклятия в спину с киданием камнями.


Если бы эти самые "уходящие" уходили красиво, а не так как обычно это происходит - с тем самым нытьём и приписыванием буддистам своих проблем, то никаких вопросов бы и не было. ) Камни в спину тут не причём, просто пока есть возможность дать человеку понять, что причина его проблем в нём самом, а не в буддизме, который ему просто не подошел, то почему бы ей и не воспользоваться? Никто ведь никого не держит, но и молчать когда Учение всячески пытаются очернить тоже вряд ли стоит.

_"Мается, мается
Жизнь не получается.
Хоть с вином на люди,
Хоть один вдвоем.
Мается, мается
То грешит, то кается,
А все не признается,
Что все дело в нем."_

(БГ)

----------

Алик (20.10.2013), Нико (17.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

а как вы так решили, что причина именно в нем самом? сиддхи?

а вот мы тут много раз обсуждали дхарму с иных т.з. интерпретируя ее с позиции современных знаний о мире в качестве интеллектуальных игр. вай нот?
многим это тоже казалось кощунством. кому-то казалось что это вообще отказ от дхармы (и строчили кляузы).
я ж тоже могу сказать - граждане, строчащие кляузы просто ниасиляют уровень обсуждения. (а собственно так оно и есть).

----------

Дубинин (17.10.2013), Сергей Ч (17.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> а как вы так решили, что причина именно в нем самом? сиддхи?


Психология. )

----------


## Ондрий

> Психология. )


это которая псевдонаука? еще есть астрология и хиромантия) из той же серии.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> это которая псевдонаука? еще есть астрология и хиромантия) из той же серии.


Если серьёзно, то всё и так очевидно, без сиддх и без псевдонаук. ) Человек без проблем видит среди буддистов разных людей; а вот когда среди буддистов он желает видеть только неудачников, страдальцев и т.д., о чём всенепременно желает заявить в самой красноречивой форме, то это называется с больной головы на здоровую. Буддизм видите ли во всём виноват, что жизнь его не удалась..

----------

Нико (17.10.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> это которая псевдонаука? еще есть астрология и хиромантия) из той же серии.




Религия - обезболивающее для широких народных масс, вот это вот всё?

----------

Алик (20.10.2013), Паня (17.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> уддизм видите ли во всём виноват, что жизнь его не удалась..


ну как _сопутствующий_, а не основной фактор - вполне может и запросто. На его месте могла бы быть другая религия или вообще любой повод. А вон некоторые вообще  ласты клеили.  ))

----------


## Ондрий

> Религия - обезболивающее для широких народных масс, вот это вот всё?


да. так и есть + ср.во для управления ими же.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> да. так и есть.


Буддизм, по вашему, сорт такого обезболивающего или у него есть забавные побочные свойства?
Типа, кетамин для народа?  :Wink:

----------


## Виджай

> Мысли, возникшие по ходу чтения этой темы:
> 
> Порой до человека начинает доходить настоящая конечная цель буддизма. И он, будучи воспитанным в лоне европейской культуры, начинает с досадой понимать, как же все-таки он облажался, погнавшись за религиозной модой и примерив на себя (как кроссовки в магазине - чтобы были мягкими, удобными, нога в них не потела, чтобы ходить было не трудно, чтобы были круче, чем у соседа) не ту религию. И с ужасом видит - неужели я стремлюсь к этой цели. Нет, я думал, что цель будет иная, пышнее, радостнее, блаженнее. А здесь такой облом.
> 
> И тогда он начинает обманывать сам себя, доказывая себе и всем, что цель-то вроде бы иная. Вот, даже в книгах говориться об этом. Не понимая, что написанное в этих книгах - всего лишь очередная упая, сладкий иллюзорный мёд для приманки, под которым прячется тот самый капкан ниббаны, когда уже не будет того самого Ивана Ивановича, который сейчас сидит в бане и пьет пиво, закусывая рыбкой. Ничего не будет. Иван Иванович, чувствующий вкус вяленой рыбы на зубе, тебя больше не будет, ты растворишься в отождествлении осознающего, осознаваемого и акта осознания.
> 
> И тогда человек думает - нет, цель-то иная. Я буду. Я еще буду существовать, меня вытащат из нирваны для помощи всем живым существам. И я опять почувствую вкус наваги на зубе.
> 
> Признайся себе, что ты облажался с выбором, погнавшись за модой. После смерти нас ждет то, во что мы верили. Это было бы смешно, если бы не было так грустно. Грустно, потому что многие, выбравшие буддизм по причине моды или из-за того, что это что-то такое эдакое, не то что ваши бабушки в платочках и со свечками , - многие, выбравшие буддизм, бросили свою семью, свою работу, потратили столько лет жизни в ретритах, постриглись, а затем расстриглись и ищут новую работу, принесли столько горя и разочарований своим родным и близким (хотя нормальная религия, не секты и не эта должны дарить мир и покой всем окружающим, и радость им - вот уж, действительно, по плодам их узнаете их). И все ради чего? Ради жизни? Нет, ради угасания.
> ...


Ну, кстати замечание имеет основание, главным образом, для территорий бывшего ссср. Западные буддисты как-то спокойнее относятся к _ду-говно-сти_. Я как-то по молодости себя пытался убеждать, что типа какая разница, где жить - все равно сансара и непостоянство. Однако,  понял, что сансара бывает разная - где-то приятнее и с большими возможностями - о чем и не жалею.  

Однако, по большему счету в тхеравадинских кругах, я вижу больше агностиков-атеистов, которые практикуют медитацию, ну не столько для выхода из цикла существований  :EEK!: , а все ж для достижения психологической _сукхи_ в этой жизни. А что неужели у вас знакомые такие уж веруны-религиозники, которые тупо веруют в букву буддийского свящписа безо всякой фильтрации? Второй момент, есть такая крайность - если буддизм, значит нужно убегать в монахи для достижения нирваны. А что разве улучшение кармы для достижения мирских благ - это не буддизм? Или вопрос ребром стоит  - нирвана или смерть?

----------


## Ондрий

> Буддизм, по вашему, сорт такого обезболивающего или у него есть забавные побочные свойства?
> Типа, кетамин для народа?


Буддизм может быть религией и может быть не-религией. Зависит от желающего верить/не верить и управлять/не управлять верующими.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Буддизм может быть религией и может быть не-религией. Зависит от желающего верить/не верить и управлять/не управлять верующими.


А вот не-религия - это что?) Как это называется?

----------


## Нико

> да. так и есть + ср.во для управления ими же.


Я не заметила, что религия обезболивает. Наоборот, если не тупо молишься Таре, например, когда тебе больно и нет обезболивающих под рукой, ночами только и думаешь, что о карме и страдательности бытия в сансаре. И ещё о том, что умирать придётся, и будет ещё больнее. В общем, нет в эти моменты религиозной анастезии, как и всемогущего, управляющего широкими народными массами гуру.

----------


## Ондрий

> А вот не-религия - это что?) Как это называется?


Дзогчен, сахаджаяна. дзен. тхеравада - все что Работает. Понимаете о чем я? Религия это вера в то, что не можешь проверить сам *лично* хотя бы на примере других, а не по книжкам. И тут мы плавно закольцовываем тему о сиддхах. Но можем поговорить и просто о таком феномене как "религия" )

----------

Ittosai (18.10.2013), Дубинин (17.10.2013), Паня (17.10.2013), Сергей Ч (17.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Дзогчен, сахаджаяна. дзен. тхеравада - все что Работает. Понимаете о чем я? Религия это вера в то, что не можешь проверить сам *лично* хотя бы на примере других, а не по книжкам. И тут мы плавно закольцовываем тему о сиддхах. Но можем поговорить и просто о таком феномене как "религия" )


Ну в таком случае это терминологически называется "психотехника"  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну в таком случае это терминологически называется "психотехника"


да, если она *не содержит* в себе институты жречества и власти без демонстраций успехов в этих "техниках" помимо хороших знаний в Писаниях и ритуалах. В противном случае - это остается религией. Верой. Это ни хорошо и не плохо, пока жречество не начинает создавать людям реальных проблем - от процессов над еретиками или войн между дацанами до законов об "оскорблениях чуйств". Просто нужно отделять мух от котлет.

----------

Тао (18.10.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> да, если она *не содержит* в себе институты жречества и власти без демонстраций успехов в этих "техниках" помимо хороших знаний в Писаниях и ритуалах. В противном случае - это остается религией. Верой. Это ни хорошо и не плохо, пока жречество не начинает создавать людям реальных проблем - от процессов над еретиками или войн между дацанами до законов об "оскорблениях чуйств". Просто нужно отделять мух от котлет.


Помимо психотехники и спаренного комбайна жречество/бизнес там ещё есть такая штука как "культурка": искусство и прочие последствия психотехники, приложенной на жречество и бизнес. И именно вот это всё вместе называется религией, конгломерат такой вот, неразделимый (неразделимей, чем лишайник, который мы помним, чем является по школьному курсу биологии). 

Наверное, считать психотехнику столпом буддизма - правильно (это ещё профессор Торчинов выводил так - и тут я с ним согласен), но от того, что ЦНС в человеке имеет определяющее значение не следует, что цнс без остальных потрошков что-либо значит. Призыв же "не давай потрошкам преимущественного голоса над ЦНС" в целом разумен.

----------

Паня (17.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Помимо психотехники и спаренного комбайна жречество/бизнес там ещё есть такая штука как "культурка": искусство и прочие последствия психотехники, приложенной на жречество и бизнес. И именно вот это всё вместе называется религией, конгломерат такой вот, неразделимый (неразделимей, чем лишайник, который мы помним, чем является по школьному курсу биологии).


Культура, как явление всегда существует. И замешивается она на повседневной деятельности людей. Если она религиозная - культура будет религиозной. ВСе будут петь псалмы, госпелы и рисовать мадонн с младенцами. Если атеистическая или языческая, то, соответственно - рисовать Гагарина или лепить статуи Зевса)). Это уже детали. 

Дхарма будд несомненно содержит в себе элементы религии - принципально непроверяемые НИКАК постулаты для новоиспеченного адепта (а для подавляющего большинства - до конца жизни и дальше). И эта непроверяемость до достижения финиша на пути заложена как сама основа системы (это очень важный пункт!). Что тут можно сделать? Выработать лично для себя критерии доверия. Просто все принять как сказано/написано и прилагать усилия в пути - это религиозное подвижничество. Хорошее дело, если оно помогает людям. (плохо когда начинается религиозная неприязнь вплоть до низменной брани, как это мы наглядно видим в ветке про сиддхи). Другой способ хоть как-то проверить постулаты, это проверить тех, кого считают высокими практиками. Посмотреть хотя бы на их промежуточные результаты подвижничества. Если эти результаты наглядно имеют место быть и не противоречат Писаниям, то в принципе можно попробовать поставить фишку в этом казино жизни и начать работу. По крайней мере ты точно сможешь достичь того, что видишь сам. )) А это уже явно лучше, чем быть простым гражданином и умереть как все.

Выбор - зависит от типа личности.

----------

Дубинин (17.10.2013), Паня (17.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Другой способ хоть как-то проверить постулаты, это проверить тех, кого считают высокими практиками. .


Как это сделать в махаяне, дзен? В дзен правда есть практика проверки дзен-мастера с помощью интервью, однако, на мой взгляд это все очень субъективно. Вопрос остается открытым.

----------


## Ондрий

> Как это сделать в махаяне, дзен? В дзен правда есть практика проверки дзен-мастера с помощью интервью, однако, на мой взгляд это все очень субъективно. Вопрос остается открытым.


Почему открытым? Не претендуя поучать дзенцев в дзене (я тут не специалист), скажу только, что Дзен это махаяна. Если это махаяна, то критерии к бодхисаттвам уже только 1го уровня - вполне каноничны и прописаны конкретно и четко. Если традиция вносит свои доп. критерии - Ок. Если оная традиция заменяет основные канонические критерии своими, то это уже плохо. Что мы и видим на примере современного состояния в тибетском буддизме. Я могу говорить пока только за него.

----------

Паня (17.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Почему открытым? Не претендуя поучать дзенцев в дзене (я тут не специалист), скажу только, что Дзен это махаяна. Если это махаяна, то критерии к бодхисаттвам уже только 1го уровня - вполне каноничны и прописаны конкретно и четко. Если традиция вносит свои доп. критерии - Ок. Если оная традиция заменяет основные канонические критерии своими, то это уже плохо. Что мы и видим на примере современного состояния в тибетском буддизме. Я могу говорить пока только за него.


От бодхисаттвы 1 бхуми требуется только быть радостным и щедрым, или я что-то путаю?

----------

Алик (20.10.2013)

----------


## Ased

Если я правильно понял все сказанное тут. То можно выделить две конечные цели для буддизма, конечная цель для буддизма мирского и конечная цель для буддизма монашеского, верно? Конечная цель для буддизма мирского, это накопление благих заслуг для лучшего рождения или жизни сейчас. Цель монашеского буддизма, так и остается непонятной лично для меня, это некое окончательное состояние в котором ты ни жив ни мертв и которое не возможно описать без медитативного опыта и с ним тоже, описать невозможно, можно только приблизительно понимать, что это будет такое.

----------


## Жека

> Чем отличается ниббана от представления о смерти аттеистом?


Атеиста ждет сюрприз)) Придется "отвечать" по счетам.

----------


## Жека

> Нда, как - печально Мрачноватая доктрина. В Махаяне хоть есть обет спасать всех живых существ - энто выглядит веселее и учитывая бесчисленность живых существ - неопределенно долго.


Вот она, жажда жизни - дуккха самудая, которая даже не скрывается.

----------


## Жека

> Если я правильно понял все сказанное тут. То можно выделить две конечные цели для буддизма, конечная цель для буддизма мирского и конечная цель для буддизма монашеского, верно? Конечная цель для буддизма мирского, это накопление благих заслуг для лучшего рождения или жизни сейчас. Цель монашеского буддизма, так и остается непонятной лично для меня, это некое окончательное состояние в котором ты ни жив ни мертв и которое не возможно описать без медитативного опыта и с ним тоже, описать невозможно, можно только приблизительно понимать, что это будет такое.


Как каждая капля океана имеет один вкус - вкус соли, так и все Учение имеет один вкус - вкус Освобождения.(С)
Даже если Будда учил только нравственности, видя, что у человека нет потенциала для достижения Ниббаны - он делал это во имя будущего Освобождения этого человека (заслуги копят, чтобы пройти однажды Путь до конца).

----------

Сергей Ч (18.10.2013), Тао (19.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> От бодхисаттвы 1 бхуми требуется только быть радостным и щедрым, или я что-то путаю?


Первая Бхуми

Это первая из десяти бхуми благородных бодхисаттв, стадия, на которой истина реальности явлений становится очевидной. Поэтому она называется путем видения. На этой стадии, также присутствует изобильное блаженство, отличное от любого другого ранее известного, поэтому эта бхуми известна как стадия «Совершенная Радость».

На этой стадии очищается омрачение скупости и связанные с ней привычные тенденции, и совершенствуется парамита щедрости, бодхисаттвы обретают двенадцать групп качеств, каждая из которых состоит из сотни.

Они также способны: -входить и выходить из сотни состояний самадхи за единственное мгновение, -видеть сотню будд лицом к лицу, и получать их благословение, -путешествовать по ста сферам будд, -сотрясти сотню мировых систем, -осветить сотню мировых систем, -привести сотню существ к совершенному созреванию, -проявиться в сотне эонах в одно мгновение, -знать сотню эонов прошлого и -сотню эонов будущего -открыть сотню дверей к Дхарме, -проявить сотню эманаций, и -для каждого из этих тел, проявить сотню спутников.

На этой стадии, бодхисаттва может принять рождение как правитель Джамбудвипы.

----------

Алик (20.10.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вот она, жажда жизни - дуккха самудая, которая даже не скрывается.


Ужс-ужс, кщмр-кщмр. Главное, чтоб когда вы будете бхикшу - было кому вас проспонсировать из тех, кто танху не ещё поборол. Штоб вы поскорее всё прекрасно побороли и прекрасно освободились. Зачем скрывать желание помочь с волоком плота, на котором шраваков будут в нирвану транспортировать?  :Wink:

----------

Pema Sonam (18.10.2013), Тао (19.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Атеиста ждет сюрприз)) Придется "отвечать" по счетам.


Это было сравнение представлений о смерти, похоже идентичных.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот она, жажда жизни - дуккха самудая, которая даже не скрывается.


не понимаю, почему это плохо? В махаянской системе нет разделения на сансару и нирвану. ))

----------

Alex (18.10.2013)

----------


## Alex

А в ваджраянской вообще масса сюрпризов для тхеравадинского талибана.

----------

Pema Sonam (18.10.2013), Ондрий (18.10.2013), Тао (19.10.2013)

----------


## Жека

> не понимаю, почему это плохо? В махаянской системе нет разделения на сансару и нирвану. ))


Ну-ну

----------


## Паня

> Вот она, жажда жизни - дуккха самудая, которая даже не скрывается.


Я вот не понимаю - что хорошего в полном растворении! Жизнь без особых страданий вполне себе интересная и занимательная игра. Вот не понимаю - что хорошего в полном небытии???

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А в ваджраянской вообще масса сюрпризов для тхеравадинского талибана.


Почему же сюрпризы? Многим вроде известны особенности  ваджраянской системы, просто не всем они по душе. ) Разве непринятие этой системы даёт право называть других людей талибанами?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Я вот не понимаю - что хорошего в полном растворении! Жизнь без особых страданий вполне себе интересная и занимательная игра. Вот не понимаю - что хорошего в полном небытии???


Жизни без страданий не бывает. 

Anekajātisaṃsāraṃ sandhāvissaṃ anibisam
Gahakāraṃ gavesanto, dukkhā jāti punappunaṃ.
Gahakāraka diṭṭhosi, puna gehaṃ na kāhasi
Sabbā te phāsukā bhaggā, gahakūṭaṃ visaṅkhataṃ.

"Я прошел через сансару многих рождений, ища строителя дома, но не находя его. Рождение вновь и вновь горестно.
О, строитель дома, ты видишь! Ты уже не построишь снова дома. Все твои стропила разрушены, конек на крыше уничтожен. Ум достиг уничтожения желаний!"

Я вообще ничего не говорила о "небытии", потому что слова бытие или небытие вообще не имеют ничего общего с Ниббаной. Не думайте много о ней, это не полезно ) 
Разве не достаточно осознать для себя, что Ниббана это растворение страданий?

----------

Сергей Ч (18.10.2013), Тао (19.10.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я вот не понимаю - что хорошего в полном растворении! Жизнь без особых страданий вполне себе интересная и занимательная игра. Вот не понимаю - что хорошего в полном небытии???


Что хорошего? Отсутствие страдания и непостоянства следующих возникновений  :Wink: 
Жизнь - не занимательная игра до тех пор, пока не можешь её прекратить играючи и без всяких мучений.
Нирвана - не "полное небытие", а вне всяких представлений, так как сначала обретается осознание небытия именно "представляющей" части  :Wink:

----------

Дубинин (18.10.2013), Сергей Ч (18.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я вот не понимаю - что хорошего в полном растворении!


Ничего хорошего. ) Также как нет ничего хорошего в том, чтобы продолжать строить иллюзии типа: _"Жизнь без особых страданий вполне себе интересная и занимательная игра"_.


_"Бхагаван, знающий [все] вещи и не-вещи,
отрицает как существование,
так и несуществование"_

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну-ну


что "ну-ну"?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> что "ну-ну"?


"Ну-ну" означает "все остались при своих мнениях" и при прогрессировании холивора зачистят всех  :Wink:

----------

Сергей Ч (18.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> "Ну-ну" означает "все остались при своих мнениях" и при прогрессировании холивора зачистят всех


ага. ну-ну )))

----------


## Жека

> что "ну-ну"?


То, что о тождестве Ниббаны и самсары мог бы сказать человек, который постиг и то, и то. Он почему- то этого не сделал, в отличие от людей, которые знают лишь вторую вещь (самсару).
Ну вот взять индийца, который живет в жуткой нищете в деревне, в грязи, носит рванью, голодает. Ему говорят, что есть такая страна - Америка и там есть люди, живущие в коттеджах, в красоте и чистоте, наслаждающиеся изысканными явствами. А он такой - да ну, то, как я живу и как живет американец -это одно и то же. Притом, что у него даже телевизора нет - чтобы хотя бы картинку посмотреть из Америки.

----------


## Паня

> Не думайте много о ней, это не полезно ) 
> Разве не достаточно осознать для себя, что Ниббана это растворение страданий?


Нет, мне не достаточно, это гуд, что нет страданий, но хочу знать чем я должен заплатить за эту опцию. Если это, например полное исчезновение или растворение - то это мне не понятно и не близко. Если это что-то другое - то что именно? Почему так размыт результат практики (Ниббана), когда сама практика требует серьезной работы и т.д.???

----------


## Alex

> Разве непринятие этой системы даёт право называть других людей талибанами?


Не дает. А я вовсе не называл так неприемлющих систему. Это для кое-кого другого  :Smilie:

----------

Ондрий (18.10.2013), Сергей Ч (18.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Alex

> ...то, как я живу и как живет американец -это одно и то же.


Конечно, одно и то же: и то, и другое - это жизнь. А вот что именно "нанизывается" на жизнь индийца и американца - уже другое дело. Но вообще да, ну-ну.

----------

Джнянаваджра (18.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Нирвана - не "полное небытие", а вне всяких представлений


Иди туда не зная куда, найди то не знаю что?

----------

Alex (18.10.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Нет, мне не достаточно, это гуд, что нет страданий, но хочу знать чем я должен заплатить за эту опцию. Если это, например полное исчезновение или растворение - то это мне не понятно и не близко. Если это что-то другое - то что именно? Почему так размыт результат практики (Ниббана), когда сама практика требует серьезной работы и т.д.???


Вы не с того начинаете. Начните с того, чтобы честно посмотреть на свою жизнь сейчас.  Осознать, что вы страдаете. 
После этого желание торговаться за Ниббану пройдет, ну или уменьшится. Без признания дуккхи буддизм лишь интеллектуальная забава или психотерапия, или просто желание покайфовать на ретрите между поездкой в Пхукет из Паттайи)
Когда Сарипутту Тхера спросили, что же приятного в Ниббане, если там ничего не чувствуется? А он ответил, что само по себе отсутствие чувств уже есть высшее счастье.

----------

Сергей Ч (18.10.2013), Тао (19.10.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Иди туда не зная куда, найди то не знаю что?


Да как бы нет. Если какой-нибудь тессеракт мы можем представить худо-бедно (но с трудом), то некоторые другие (вполне реальные, кстати) вещи никак нельзя уместить в нашем представлении, но только пережить в опыте. Что уж говорить о нирване, которая описывается через отрицание, но есть  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (18.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

> А он ответил, что само по себе отсутствие чувств уже есть высшее счастье.


А что - будет кому чувствовать это высшее счастье?

----------


## Жека

> А что - будет кому чувствовать это высшее счастье?


Нет.
И это - главное счастье.

----------


## Паня

> то некоторые другие (вполне реальные, кстати) вещи никак нельзя уместить в нашем представлении, но только пережить в опыте. Что уж говорить о нирване, которая описывается через отрицание, но есть


А что - будет кому переживать этот опыт нирваны, даже если гипотетически предположить, что суслик есть?

----------


## Ондрий

> А что - будет кому переживать этот опыт нирваны, даже если гипотетически предположить, что суслик есть?


смотря что именно подразумевать под этим "кто"  :Wink:

----------


## Паня

> Нет.
> И это - главное счастье.


т.е. вернулись с чего и начали- еще раз спрошу это то же самое представление о смерти какой ее представляют атеисты?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Иди туда не зная куда, найди то не знаю что?


Речь лишь о том, что концептуально или с помощью органов чувств, состояние Ниббаны ( того самого "бессмертного", "необусловленного") постичь невозможно. А так Будда очень хорошо разъяснил наше текущее положение, цель и средства её достижения. (см. Четыре Благородные Истины)

----------


## Паня

> смотря что именно подразумевать под этим "кто"


Ага так - какие варианты?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А что - будет кому переживать этот опыт нирваны, даже если гипотетически предположить, что суслик есть?


Да вообще-то и так все "ваши" опыты переживать некому, инфа 100%  :Wink:

----------

Сергей Ч (18.10.2013), Тао (19.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ага так - какие варианты?


- тантра
- дзогчен
- не буддийские писать не буду)))
))

----------


## Greedy

> То, что о тождестве Ниббаны и самсары мог бы сказать человек, который постиг и то, и то. Он почему- то этого не сделал, в отличие от людей, которые знают лишь вторую вещь (самсару).
> Ну вот взять индийца, который живет в жуткой нищете в деревне, в грязи, носит рванью, голодает. Ему говорят, что есть такая страна - Америка и там есть люди, живущие в коттеджах, в красоте и чистоте, наслаждающиеся изысканными явствами. А он такой - да ну, то, как я живу и как живет американец -это одно и то же. Притом, что у него даже телевизора нет - чтобы хотя бы картинку посмотреть из Америки.


Плохой пример.
Берём индийца, который живёт в жуткой нищите в деревне, грязи, носит рвань, голодает. И что ему предлагают? Америку? Отнюдь! Ему предлагают пример архата, который,... подожди-подожди... живёт во всё той же жуткой нищите в деревне, грязи, носит рвань, голодает. В чём, спрашивается, отличие?

----------


## Паня

> - тантра
> - дзогчен
> - не буддийские писать не буду)))
> ))


А дзен хде - финики то хде?

----------


## Alex

> ...еще раз спрошу: это то же самое представление о смерти, какой ее представляют атеисты?


*Да.* Только почему-то многие (не все) тхеравадины увиливают от простого ответа.

----------

Ондрий (18.10.2013), Паня (18.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

> *Да.* Только почему-то многие (не все) тхеравадины увиливают от простого ответа.


Вот, наконец спасибо  :Kiss:

----------


## Ондрий

> А дзен хде - финики то хде?


если принимать классичесское махаянское положение о 3х телах будд, то и в дзен. Вот только сложнее и дольше методы их достижения. В тантре они описаны более понятно и декларируется как более быстрое. Разница только в методах, а не в философии. Тантра это та же махаяна (ну почти)))) и только в тантре есть понятие тонкого неуничтожимого ума. А вот оно прямо не кладется на классификации в шравакаяне. Правда, тут возникает масса иных принципиальных сложностей в понимании некоторых положений будд. дхармы на фоне тантры, т.к. ответив на одни вопросы, порождаются другие. Я написал именно "понимании", а не противоречия.

----------

Alex (18.10.2013), Паня (18.10.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А дзен хде - финики то хде?


Помыл тарелку и переживай свои нирваны скока влезет.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> и только в тантре есть понятие тонкого неуничтожимого ума.


а что, в дальневосточных изводах татхагатагарбховых сутр нет этого, разве? в виде асамскрита дхармы даже специальной.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> а что, в дальневосточных изводах татхагатагарбховых сутр нет этого, разве? в виде асамскрита дхармы даже специальной.


при желании ее можно свести к дхарме "нирвана" имманентно присутствующей в потоке.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> *Да.* Только почему-то многие (не все) тхеравадины увиливают от простого ответа.


Раз уж Вы взялись объяснять взгляды Тхеравады, то позвольте и мне тогда заявить, что махаянцы (не все) увиливают от простого ответа - что все их многочисленные теории по сути утверждают существование вечной души.  :Wink: 
А на самом деле, Ондрий ниже правильно заметил, что в раннем буддизме и в Тхераваде в т.ч., просто-напросто используется своего рода принцип бритвы Оккамы, где теории с лишними сущностями просто не рассматриваются, а не отрицаются. Из этого вовсе не следует, что после Ниббаны ничего нет, что это полное небытие и т.п. Будда ничего такого в суттах ПК не говорит. Так что Ваше сравнение Ниббаны с представлениями о смерти атеистов совершенно некорректно. Слишком уж упрощаете непостижимую сансарным умом глубину Дхаммы. )

----------

Джнянаваджра (18.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Какая то ситуация на мой взгляд безвыходная: с одной стороны страдание с другой путь в небытие. Какая-то совсем уж безрадостная картина.


Вечная жизнь меня пугает. Даже в раю.




> Из этого вовсе не следует, что после Ниббаны ничего нет, что это полное небытие и т.п. Будда ничего такого в суттах ПК не говорит.


Будда говорил что 5 совокупностей прекратятся. А это уже ответ.




> Только почему-то многие (не все) тхеравадины увиливают от простого ответа.


Это что бы не испугать и не оттолкнуть от Учения тех кто еще не понял дуккху.

----------

Сергей Ч (18.10.2013)

----------


## Alex

> ...позвольте и мне тогда заявить, что махаянцы (не все) увиливают от простого ответа — что все их многочисленные теории по сути утверждают существование вечной души.


Без проблем. Правда, тут могут возникнуть терминологические сложности, поскольку "душа" (ψυχή) — термин западной, а не индийской философии. А вообще я считаю, что анатмавада — это такая упайя; в малых дозах и локально она крайне полезна, но при абсолютизации превращается в помеху.

----------

Джнянаваджра (18.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А вообще я считаю, что анатмавада — это такая упайя; в малых дозах и локально она крайне полезна, но при абсолютизации превращается в помеху.


А может как раз таки наоборот?  "Чистые земли", "неуничтожимое сознание" и прочие самости - всё это упайя для неподготовленных типов личности? Тем более, что сам термин этот (упайя) развит в махаянской традиции. Будда кстати использовал своего рода упайю в случае с  Нандой, пообещав тому райские обители и встречу с прекрасными нимфами, если тот будет практиковать. Нанда приложил усилия и всё таки достиг Ниббаны, после чего понял, что круче Ниббаны ничего нет. ) Почитайте внимательно эту сутту.

----------


## Greedy

> А вообще я считаю, что анатмавада — это такая упайя; в малых дозах и локально она крайне полезна, но при абсолютизации превращается в помеху.


Какая ж это упая?
С философской точки зрения, анатмавада констатирует несуществование того, что можно было бы назвать "собой".
С практической точки зрения, анатмавада противостоит вере в том, что существует некий "долгожитель" (джива, душа), которая мигрирует из одной жизни в другую.

----------

Сергей Ч (18.10.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Раз уж Вы взялись объяснять взгляды Тхеравады, то позвольте и мне тогда заявить, что махаянцы (не все) увиливают от простого ответа - что все их многочисленные теории по сути утверждают существование вечной души. 
> А на самом деле, Ондрий ниже правильно заметил, что в раннем буддизме и в Тхераваде в т.ч., просто-напросто используется своего рода принцип бритвы Оккамы, где теории с лишними сущностями просто не рассматриваются, а не отрицаются. Из этого вовсе не следует, что после Ниббаны ничего нет, что это полное небытие и т.п. Будда ничего такого в суттах ПК не говорит. Так что Ваше сравнение Ниббаны с представлениями о смерти атеистов совершенно некорректно. Слишком уж упрощаете непостижимую сансарным умом глубину Дхаммы. )


Разовью Вашу идею: есть ли вечная душа, нет ли ея,--это тоже неизвестно, бо Будда ничего такого в суттах ПК не говорит  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (18.10.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Какая ж это упая?
> С философской точки зрения, анатмавада констатирует несуществование того, что можно было бы назвать "собой".
> С практической точки зрения, анатмавада противостоит вере в том, что существует некий "долгожитель" (джива, душа), которая мигрирует из одной жизни в другую.


Как я понимаю, это не только личное мнение Алекса (нирвана - прекращение трилакшаны, а значит не только сукха и нитья, но и атман). Тоже склонен считать тхеравадинскую трактовку нирваны как метод для людей с соответствующим типом умов. Причём - более действенный методологически (раз аж за 7 жизней максимум приводит к освобождению)

И к вопросу о дживах - всё-таки я не нашёл пока нигде разбора "тонкого вечного индивидуального потока ума" из Ваджраяны с точки зрения анатмавады - не подскажите, где искать?

----------


## Поляков

> Первая Бхуми


Это отрывок из Аватамсака сутры, верно? Так в этой сутре из бровей Будды бьют лучи света, пронизывающие всю вселенную. Неужели кто-то понимает это буквально?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Разовью Вашу идею: есть ли вечная душа, нет ли ея,--это тоже неизвестно, бо Будда ничего такого в суттах ПК не говорит


Тут главное понимать, почему Будда ничего такого не говорит. 

"Благословенный сказал: «Что такое «Всё»? [Это] глаз и формы, ухо и звуки, нос и запахи, язык и вкусы, тело и тактильные ощущения, ум и ментальные феномены. Это, монахи, называется «всё». И если кто-либо скажет: «Отвергнув это «всё», я опишу иное «всё» – то с его стороны это будет лишь пустым хвастовством. Если бы его расспросили [на этот счёт], то он не смог бы ответить и повстречал бы лишь досаду. Почему? Потому, что это вне его области [познания]".

И тут можно вспомнить знаменитую аналогию с "Чайником Рассела":

----------

Джнянаваджра (18.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> А может как раз таки наоборот?  "Чистые земли" ... и прочие самости - всё это упайя для неподготовленных типов личности?


И чего так чистые земли тревожат. Вот мы сейчас с вами ноходимся в Чистой Земле будды Шакьямуни. Какие мы с вами типы личности?

----------


## Greedy

> И к вопросу о дживах - всё-таки я не нашёл пока нигде разбора "тонкого вечного индивидуального потока ума" из Ваджраяны с точки зрения анатмавады - не подскажите, где искать?


В сутрах и комментариях, посвящённых алая-виджняне.
На более примитивном уровне достаточно просто понять, что алая-виджняна — это не некая форма сознания, а совершаемые действия, если смотреть на них из будущего. То, что будете переживаться умом в будущем, зависит от совершаемых в настоящем действий. И вот, когда это будущее наступит, то переживания ума будут браться не из "ничего", а из этого "накопленного потенциала".

Если в ванну с чистой водой подливать красную краску, то когда в далёком будущем вода в ванне будет восприниматься красной, то это произойдёт не потому, что есть некий резервуар, где хранятся какие-то возможные варианты цвета воды, а потому что вода в ванне сохраняет результаты действий, которые с ней производятся.

Пока мы находимся в самсаре, мы находимся в плену у последствий собственных действий. Мы не видим их природу.
Когда мы начинаем понимать взаимозависимость всего составного, мы начинаем понимать, что ум подобен этой воде в ванне. Совершаемые действия не теряются, а окрашивают его.
Когда достигается окончательное пробуждение, то постигается и реализуется чистота и непорочность этой природы ума, сохраняющей последствия совершаемых действий.

Этот подход противостоит безумной идее о том, что при освобождении последствия действий начинают теряться.
Но, в свою очередь, опирается на очень острые аналитические способности, которые способны рассмотреть такую конструкцию без наделения отнологическим статусом эту "природу ума". Которые способны понять, что эта "чистая природа ума" — не самостоятельный объект, а результат всеобщей взаимозависимости. Пример с водой в ванне показывает взаимозависимость. Но отличается как раз тем, что вводит "носитель" взаимозависимости. Анатмавада в том, что этот "носитель" — лишнее усложнение.

----------

Алик (20.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (18.10.2013), Сергей Ч (18.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И чего так чистые земли тревожат. Вот мы сейчас с вами ноходимся в Чистой Земле будды Шакьямуни. Какие мы с вами типы личности?


Нисколько не тревожат, даже наоборот.  Я их просто не абсолютизирую, для меня это всё ещё относительная реальность, так же как и наше с Вами существование. )

----------


## Поляков

> Нисколько не тревожат, даже наоборот.  Я их просто не абсолютизирую, для меня это всё ещё относительная реальность, так же как и наше с Вами существование. )


А их никто и не абсолютизирует, просто пользуется предоставленными возможностями.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Тут главное понимать, почему Будда ничего такого не говорит.


Видать, не все считают эту классификацию полной. Чем плох тонкий-претонкий ясносветлый атман, который опытно дан в созерцании, но не кому попало, а только тантрическим йогинам?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Видать, не все считают эту классификацию полной.


Так и есть, некоторые считают, что Дхамме Будды требуется доработка и апдейт, другие так не считают. Я придерживаюсь второго. А вот что лучше, что хуже - об этом я судить не берусь. 




> Чем плох тонкий-претонкий ясносветлый атман, который опытно дан в созерцании, но не кому попало, а только тантрическим йогинам?


Бог-творец говорят тоже ничего так, и кому попало не даётся в созерцании.  :Wink:

----------


## Виджай

> Плохой пример.
> Берём индийца, который живёт в жуткой нищите в деревне, грязи, носит рвань, голодает. И что ему предлагают? Америку? Отнюдь! Ему предлагают пример архата, который,... подожди-подожди... живёт во всё той же жуткой нищите в деревне, грязи, носит рвань, голодает. В чём, спрашивается, отличие?


Ну во времена Будды Индия не считалась такой уже голодной. А в современной Индии буддисты-амбедкаровцы предлагают образовательные программы для нерикасаемых.

----------


## Greedy

> Ну во времена Будды Индия не считалась такой уже голодной. А в современной Индии буддисты-амбедкаровцы предлагают образовательные программы для нерикасаемых.


Так даже в этом случае, идеал реализовавшего Дхарму — это не живущей во дворце раджа, а нищий оборванец, питающийся подаянием.

Так что тут явно где-то нестыковка. Либо нирвана действительно неотличима от самсары, либо кто-то кого-то обманывает.

----------


## Виджай

> Так даже в этом случае, идеал реализовавшего Дхарму — это не живущей во дворце раджа, а нищий оборванец, питающийся подаянием.
> 
> Так что тут явно где-то нестыковка. Либо нирвана действительно неотличима от самсары, либо кто-то кого-то обманывает.


Нестыковка в голове у того, кому нечем заняться. Все проще. Есть желание выбрать более узкий путь - значит монашество. Если нет, значит раджа, купец или кто-то еще. Где преподносится один для всех идеал?

----------


## Greedy

> Нестыковка в голове у того, кому нечем заняться. Все проще. Есть желание выбрать более узкий путь - значит монашество. Если нет, значит раджа, купец или кто-то еще. Где преподносится один для всех идеал?


И как Вы этим опровергаете, что нирвана и самсара — внешне очень даже неразличимы?

----------


## Виджай

> И как Вы этим опровергаете, что нирвана и самсара — внешне очень даже неразличимы?


А я не опровергаю это. Мне вообще не понятно, чего шум поднимать из-за этого. Ну выразился  таким словцом Нагарджуна, ну и Ок.  Для меня это просто образное выражение. К  примеру, некто осуществил прекращение, но он по-прежнему гуляет в сансаре - с этой точки зрения сансара и ниббана тождественны. 

С другой стороны  ниббана как процесс - или попросту "охлаждение" не может быть тождественна месту - сансаре чисто грамматически.  Это как выражение про "два ведра трансмиссии".   

С третьей стороны,  желания впадать в философствование по этому поводу вообще нет. Мы ж не во времена династии Гуптов живем. Все эти споры имеют ценность только для историков разных философий и людей, которые не читают научных книжек и ищут "абсолютную истину" в религиозной философии. Сейчас это не более актуально, чем спорить от кого исходит св. дух - от сына (как у православных) или от отца+сына (как у католиков) .

----------

Джнянаваджра (19.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2013)

----------


## Ased

По поводу чистых земель. Вспомнилась мне одна Японская Буддийская секста икко-икки. У них вроде была концепция, что чистая земля для всех, кто ее захочет и не надо для этого быть монахом или самураем, просто нужно принять прибежище. Ох и шуму они наделали в тогдашней Японии. По сути это была концепция рая для всех после смерти. У них там чистая земля и была целью. Вопрос в другом, икко-икки, были кем, буддистами или просто сектантами, которые неверно истолковали учение?

----------


## Ased

Я что то пропустил?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> С другой стороны  ниббана как процесс - или попросту "охлаждение" не может быть тождественна месту - сансаре чисто грамматически.


Семантически. И то лишь у Вас, мудро : ) избравшего для этих имён категории процесса и места.




> Это как выражение про "два ведра трансмиссии".


... верное грамматически.

----------


## Игорьок

Может скажу глупую вещь где уверенность что Будда не переродился?
Может в высших мирах , может снова на Земле?
Откуда уверенность вообще что Нирвана это не какой либо МИФ?
Откуда уверенность что все слова Будды правда?


Правда ли что достигнув Нирваны состояния Будды или как там , ты сможешь проявляться в миллиардах мирах с целью пробуждать живых существ?

----------


## Алик

> Может скажу глупую вещь где уверенность что Будда не переродился?
> Может в высших мирах , может снова на Земле?
> Откуда уверенность вообще что Нирвана это не какой либо МИФ?
> Откуда уверенность что все слова Будды правда?
> 
> 
> Правда ли что достигнув Нирваны состояния Будды или как там , ты сможешь проявляться в миллиардах мирах с целью пробуждать живых существ?


Будда учил быть самому себе светильником. Если Вы попробовали воду и узнали на своем опыте, что она утоляет жажду, уже никто не докажет вам обратное.)

----------

Альбина (28.05.2015), Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Может скажу глупую вещь где уверенность что Будда не переродился?
> Может в высших мирах , может снова на Земле?


Кто живет?
Кто перерождается?




> Откуда уверенность вообще что Нирвана это не какой либо МИФ?


Прекращение это миф?




> Откуда уверенность что все слова Будды правда?


Нет такой уверенности.
А зачем она?





> Правда ли что достигнув Нирваны состояния Будды или как там , ты сможешь проявляться в миллиардах мирах с целью пробуждать живых существ?


Узнаем. Это будет интересно!  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (26.05.2015)

----------


## Азазай Азазаевич

> В чем отличие конечной цели Буддизма, от конечной цели других учений


Как и у многих восточных учений, цель Буддизма обрести состояние всех состояний. В Буддизме оно называется Нирвана. Но судя по Буддистам, их состояние всех состояний, это освобождение от оков реальности, и если в других учениях, Дао например, есть понятие Дао, есть понятие Инь и ЯН, и цель Даоса прибывать в гармонии и не умирать. То цель Буддиста убежать от злобного мира, который заставляет его мирок трескаться и причиняет страдание, Нирвана должна избавить Буддиста от страданий, но не путём гармонии, а путём тотального бегства. 



> Конечная цель буддизма — это нирвана. Нирвана —это состояние в котором угасают клеши и отсутствует страдание рождения, болезни, старости и смерти. Следовательно, конечная цель буддизма и смерть несовместимы.


Поэтому Будда умер, вероятно он не был Буддистом. Что не удивительно.

----------


## Алик

> Как и у многих восточных учений, цель Буддизма обрести состояние всех состояний. В Буддизме оно называется Нирвана. Но судя по Буддистам, их состояние всех состояний, это освобождение от оков реальности, и если в других учениях, Дао например, есть понятие Дао, есть понятие Инь и ЯН, и цель Даоса прибывать в гармонии и не умирать. То цель Буддиста убежать от злобного мира, который заставляет его мирок трескаться и причиняет страдание, Нирвана должна избавить Буддиста от страданий, но не путём гармонии, а путём тотального бегства. 
> Поэтому Будда умер, вероятно он не был Буддистом. Что не удивительно.


В этом случае просветленные должны быть лучшими бегунами в мире  :Smilie: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x02mfcorWUc

----------


## Азазай Азазаевич

> В этом случае просветленные должны быть лучшими бегунами в мире 
> http://<iframe width="640" height="3...reen></iframe>


Думаю стоит ввести в их подготовку и реальный бег, как бы и духовное бегство и реальное, глядишь новый метод откроем, "убеги как Будда".

----------


## Игорьок

А можно ли назвать тогда Сергия Радонежского Бодхиссатвой? Или Архатом?

----------


## Нико

> А можно ли назвать тогда Сергия Радонежского Бодхиссатвой? Или Архатом?


Ну, как известно, Медведев наш -- Белая Тара. Так что всё можно).

----------

Сергей Ч (26.05.2015), Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

как всегда, благополучно сьехали с темы...
хотя было бы полезнее обсудить раннюю концепцию ниббаны, и ее дальнейшие метаморфозы. печально, но даже в южнобуддийской стране, недавно услышано от бритоголовых  товарищей, обёрнутых в оранжевое, что мол, ниббана уже и не является их целью. {хотя конечно, истинных бхиккху, стремящихся к архатству, найди все же можно, среди общей псевдобуддийской  массы }

----------


## Фил

> как всегда, благополучно сьехали с темы...
> хотя было бы полезнее обсудить раннюю концепцию ниббаны, и ее дальнейшие метаморфозы. печально, но даже в тхераваде, недавно услышано от бритоголовых  товарищей, обёрнутых в оранжевое, что мол, ниббана уже и не является их целью


Чем мотивировали?

----------


## Нико

> как всегда, благополучно сьехали с темы...
> хотя было бы полезнее обсудить раннюю концепцию ниббаны, и ее дальнейшие метаморфозы. печально, но даже в тхераваде, недавно услышано от бритоголовых  товарищей, обёрнутых в оранжевое, что мол, ниббана уже и не является их целью


А ничего странного  в этом нет. Учитывая, что тут буддизму приписывают Атман, я не удивлюсь, что ниббана -- не цель. А цель -- просто походить в одеждах. Или не в одеждах.

----------

Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

они не мотивировали и не разьясняли своей конечной цели (хотя этот вопрос им и не задавался), но говорили, что занимаются очень важной для их страны, общественно -полезной деятельностью - распространением, обучением Дхаммы.

----------

Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> они не мотивировали и не разьясняли своей конечной цели (хотя этот вопрос им и не задавался), но говорили, что занимаются очень важной для их страны, общественно -полезной деятельностью - распространением, обучением Дхаммы.


Точнее говоря, занимаются сбором даны? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

не думаю. Дана для бхиккху, это еда (до полудня) -пинда пада, монашеская одежда, лекарства, и еще что то из мелочи.
то есть, по ортодоксальным принципам, деньги не принимаются полнопосвящёнными монахами (бхиккху), и поэтому, в данном контексте, не попадают под категорию даны.

конечно, в ваджраяне от такого такого "аскетизма" намеренно воздерживаются, там совсем другая позиция на практику. поэтому критиковать ваджраянских иерархов, можно конечно, но в какой то степени это бесполезно (?).

----------


## Нико

> не думаю. Дана для бхиккху, это еда (до полудня), монашеская одежда, лекарства, и еще что то из мелочи.


А эти не бхиккху, в оранжевых? Впрочем, мне всё равно, принцип понятен.

----------


## Дубинин

А чего тебе так понятно? Да в любом БЦ, спроси у дев глаза закатывающих- какова их цель?- и она будет любой- кроме нирваны (стать хорошим человеком, научиться дхарме,  накопить заслуги...)))

----------

Паня (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А чего тебе так понятно? Да в любом БЦ, спроси у дев глаза закатывающих- какова их цель?- и она будет любой- кроме нирваны (стать хорошим человеком, научиться дхарме,  накопить заслуги...)))


И именно поэтому я ликвидировала в этом году связь с любыми БЦ.

----------


## Дубинин

> И именно поэтому я ликвидировала в этом году связь с любыми БЦ.


У тебя цель правильная? (ниббана?)

----------


## Нико

> У тебя цель правильная? (ниббана?)


Я промолчу о моей цели, иначе обязательно где-то прицепят атман).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я промолчу о моей цели, иначе обязательно где-то прицепят атман).


Во-во: атман в гелуг - "фигура умолчания", то, о чем не принято говорить.
Хотя по умолчанию он, конечно, есть. )))

----------

Aion (26.05.2015), Legba (26.05.2015), Tong Po (26.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Я промолчу о моей цели, иначе обязательно где-то прицепят атман).


Как его могут прицепить, если его нет? :EEK!:

----------

Aion (26.05.2015), Сергей Хос (26.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Во-во: атман в гелуг - "фигура умолчания", то, о чем не принято говорить )))


Я все понял! Просто у ДШ был очень большой выпирающий атман - вот его и забанили.

----------

Aion (26.05.2015), Tong Po (26.05.2015), Дубинин (26.05.2015), Сергей Хос (26.05.2015), Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Как его могут прицепить, если его нет?


Ну по "умолчанию"-то есть. И Хос мне до сих пор не ответил, обладает ли ентот буддийский атман самобытиём. )

----------

Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Во-во: атман в гелуг - "фигура умолчания", то, о чем не принято говорить.
> Хотя по умолчанию он, конечно, есть. )))


По 32 признакам Будды, Атман должен быть втянут и спрятан!  :Smilie: 
Ибо ходить с торчащим Атманом буддисту - неприлично!

----------

Aion (26.05.2015), Legba (26.05.2015), Алик (26.05.2015), Дубинин (26.05.2015), Нико (26.05.2015), Паня (26.05.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

да, атман есть! причем, и самобытиём он обладает.    
правда, это лишь наше ложное восприятие, обусловленное авидьей

----------

Нико (26.05.2015), Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Чего только в буддизме нет!
И атман, и брахман.

----------


## Legba

А на Новый Год глава буддийской семьи должен переодеваться в Брахмана и дарить подарки!
Ну, есть конечно профессиональные Брахманы, приходят вместе со своей АдиШакти... Но это не то.

----------

Aion (26.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну по "умолчанию"-то есть. И Хос мне до сих пор не ответил, обладает ли ентот буддийский атман самобытиём. )


Ответил уже раз 10: раз независим от иного и тождественен лишь себе - значит обладает самобытием, просто по определению.
Ты просто не замечаешь неприятных тебе ответов и никак на них не реагируешь, а потом делаешь вид, будто их и не было.
Такой вот метод "полемики" )))

----------


## Нико

> Ответил уже раз 10: раз независим от иного и тождественен лишь себе - значит обладает самобытием, просто по определению.
> Ты просто не замечаешь неприятных тебе ответов и никак на них не реагируешь, а потом делаешь вид, будто их и не было.
> Такой вот метод "полемики" )))


Это противоречит сутрам праджняпарамиты, но ты считаешь их учениями для "незрелых умов". Бог в помощь!

----------

Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это противоречит сутрам праджняпарамиты, но ты считаешь их учениями для "незрелых умов". Бог в помощь!


Снова партийные лозунги вместо аргументированных суждений. Все как обычно. )))




> но ты считаешь их учениями для "незрелых умов".


Причем тут я?
Это в сутрах Третьего поворота так о них говорится, и у авторов маха-мадхьямаки.
Иной т.зр. придерживается только гелугпа-яна )))

----------

Aion (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Снова партийные лозунги вместо аргументированных суждений. Все как обычно. )))


Аргументированные суждения можно найти в самих сутрах праджняпарамиты, но они же у вас не котируются, верно?)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Аргументированные суждения можно найти в самих сутрах праджняпарамиты, но они же у вас не котируются, верно?)


"Это противоречит" - твое личное суждение, а не сутр праджняпарамиты: в самих сутрах праджняпарамиты ничего такого не сказано.
Тут проблема не в самой аргументации сутр праджняпарамиты, а в том, какой поворот считать выражающим окончательный смысл.
Твоя "партийная линия" призывает тебя верить в то, что второй поворот окончательный.
Вот обосновать это доводами ты, похоже, не в состоянии ))))

----------


## Нико

> "Это противоречит" - твое суждение, а не сутр праджняпарамиты. Вот его-то ты обосновать и не можешь.
> Так что "не переводи стрелки" )))


Так я могу обосновать, уж сколько лет этим занимаюсь... Только вопрос: надо ли это кому? Или опять мне будут кричать, что третий поворот -- окончательный? Так что не вижу в этом смысла даже.

----------

Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так что не вижу в этом смысла даже.


Как сказал поэт: "И Сеня с чувством долга удалился..." ))))

----------

Aion (26.05.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кроме конечной цели Дхармы, есть ещё и так сказать "промежуточные"

Конечные цели в разных религиях - разные. Но "промежуточные" думаю могут и совпадать.

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Как сказал поэт: "И Сеня с чувством долга удалился..." ))))


Если нечего возразить, всегда такие цитаты и приводят).

----------

Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если нечего возразить, всегда такие цитаты и приводят).


А на что там было возражать? На слова "Аргументированные суждения *можно найти* в самих сутрах праджняпарамиты" - это же вообще слова ни о чем.
Может, можно найти, а может и нельзя )))
Да и странно было бы, если бы сутры не содержали в себе утверждений о собственной истинности. Так что это вообще не аргумент.
Ведь даже если найдешь, все равно останется вопрос об окончательном и условном смысле сутр разных поворотов.
Так что твой ответ - лишь способ, как сказал поэт, "удалиться с чувством долга" )))

----------


## Нико

> А на что там было возражать? На слова "Аргументированные суждения *можно найти* в самих сутрах праджняпарамиты" - это же вообще слова ни о чем.
> Может, можно найти, а может и нельзя )))
> Да и странно было бы, если бы сутры не содержали в себе утверждений о собственной истинности. Так что это вообще не аргумент.
> Ведь даже если найдешь, все равно останется вопрос об окончательном и условном смысле сутр разных поворотов.
> Так что твой ответ - лишь способ, как сказал поэт, "удалиться с чувством долга" )))


А я не удаляюсь с чувством долга, я утомляюсь с чувством долга. Ибо если ты считаешь третий поворот окончательным смыслом, тебя никто в этом не переубедит, даже если Манджушри, Нагарджуна и Цонкапа непосредственно перед тобой предстанут и начнут что-то разъяснять. Твой ум уже "замылен", что тут поделаешь? Единственная просьба -- не внушать это другим. Пусть у них будет право выбора.

----------

Алексей А (27.05.2015), Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Третий поворот не отменяет Второй.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Твой ум уже "замылен", что тут поделаешь?


Смотри в свой собственный ум, чистое зерцало дхарматы.

Но ты предпочитаешь играть в "шелуху и скорлупки", что тут поделаешь?
И кто тут "замылен" - то еще вопрос )))

----------


## Нико

> Смотри в свой собственный ум, чистое зерцало дхарматы.
> 
> Но ты предпочитаешь играть в "шелуху и скорлупки", что тут поделаешь?
> И кто тут "замылен" - то еще вопрос )))


Ты бы Пабонку не переводил для начала, ибо в нём вся "шелуха" и "скорлупки".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ты бы Пабонку не переводил для начала, ибо в нём вся "шелуха" и "скорлупки".


А что мне мешает, если я понимаю тему, а людям это нужно (на определенном этапе).
Просто это не конец пути, но это не значит, что я не могу это адекватно перевести )))

----------


## Нико

> А что мне мешает, если я понимаю тему, а людям это нужно (на определенном этапе).
> Просто это не конец пути, но это не значит, что я не могу это адекватно перевести )))


Т.е. принципы отодвигаемы в сторону?

----------


## Фил

> Просто это не конец пути


Необоснованное догматическое утверждение. Создающее неправильное представление о Третьем повороте. А правильное Вы так и не озвучили.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. принципы отодвигаемы в сторону?


Когда я перевожу - я просто переводчик ))))
И принцип тут один - адекватно передать мысль автора.

----------


## Нико

> Когда я перевожу - я просто переводчик ))))
> И принцип тут один - адекватно передать мысль автора.


Ага. И после этого назвать мысль автора "опилками" или чем-то там ещё.Стыдно!

----------

Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ага. И после этого назвать мысль автора "опилками" или чем-то та ещё.Стыдно!


Где гарантия, что Третий поворот - это не опилки, шелуха и ньингмаяна, по сравнению с чем нибудь еще, что появится в поле зрения в следующие годы?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ага. И после этого назвать мысль автора "опилками" или чем-то там ещё.Стыдно!


Аргументация совета пионэрской дружины, отчитывающей хулигана. Нарушил корпоративную честь гелугпа-яны.
Докатились ))))

----------


## Нико

> Аргументация совета пионэрской дружины, отчитывающей хулигана. Нарушил корпоративную честь гелугпа-яны.
> Докатились ))))


Хоть как думай. Твоя аргументация не лучше.

----------

Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хоть как думай. Твоя аргументация не лучше.


Так у тебя-то и вовсе никакой аргументации не нашлось, одни лозунги.
*Ты же так ни разу и не ответила на вопрос:* почему вечное, самодостаточное (не зависящее от другого) и индивидуальное нельзя назвать истинносущим и Атманом?
Похоже, причина одна: тебе просто не нравится это слово. Обещала подумать, аргументы поискать, а вместо этого - просто ругаться, отчитывать меня как на комсомольском собрании. Не надо с больной на здоровую валить, некрасиво это )))))

И кстати, помимо трех перечисленных выше свойств, эта истинная сущность, как говорится в тантре Кунжед Гьялпо, еще и имеет творческий потенциал, ибо именно она создает все видимости феноменального, относительного мира.
Ну самый настоящий Маха-Атман. Собственно, именно об этом прямо говорится в Махапаринирвана-сутре.

А также об этом говорят и учителя линии:
Читая «Кунджед ГЬялпо», вы будете часто сталкиваться со словом «Я»: «Я —природа всех явлений», «Я — корень бытия» и так далее. *Это «Я» — ваше истинное состояние: изначальный будда, всевышний источник проявлений*. Постарайтесь понять смысл «Кунджед ГЬялпо», читая книгу в этом свете.
_Чогьял Намкай Норбу_

----------


## Нико

> Так у тебя-то и вовсе никакой аргументации не нашлось, одни лозунги.
> *Ты же так ни разу и не ответила на вопрос:* почему вечное, самодостаточное (не зависящее от другого) и индивидуальное нельзя назвать истинносущим и Атманом?
> Похоже, причина одна: тебе просто не нравится это слово. Обещала подумать, аргументы поискать, а вместо этого - просто ругаться, отчитывать меня как на комсомольском собрании. Не надо с больной на здоровую валить, некрасиво это )))))
> 
> И кстати, помимо трех перечисленных выше свойств, эта истинная сущность, как говорится в тантре Кунжед Гьялпо, еще и имеет творческий потенциал, ибо именно она создает все видимости феноменального, относительного мира.
> Ну самый настоящий Маха-Атман. Собственно, именно об этом прямо говорится в Махапаринирвана-сутре.
> 
> Читая «Кунджед ГЬялпо», вы будете часто сталкиваться со словом «Я»: «Я —природа всех явлений», «Я — корень бытия» и так далее. *Это «Я» — ваше истинное состояние: изначальный будда, всевышний источник проявлений*. Постарайтесь понять смысл «Кунджед ГЬялпо», читая книгу в этом свете.
> _Чогьял Намкай Норбу_


Я ж сказала дать мне время. Сейчас Махакалы перевожу.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я ж сказала дать мне время. Сейчас Махакалы перевожу.


Ой! ))))
Да, это дело серьезное.
Конечно, времени у нас вагон, но в таком случае, ты не должна говорить "Твоя аргументация не лучше" пока у тебя собственной еще не появилось.
Вот когда появится, тогда и решим, лучше или хуже.

----------


## Фил

Нельзя назвать атманом, потому что он существует.

----------


## Нико

> Так у тебя-то и вовсе никакой аргументации не нашлось, одни лозунги.
> *Ты же так ни разу и не ответила на вопрос:* почему вечное, самодостаточное (не зависящее от другого) и индивидуальное нельзя назвать истинносущим и Атманом?
> Похоже, причина одна: тебе просто не нравится это слово. Обещала подумать, аргументы поискать, а вместо этого - просто ругаться, отчитывать меня как на комсомольском собрании. Не надо с больной на здоровую валить, некрасиво это )))))
> 
> И кстати, помимо трех перечисленных выше свойств, эта истинная сущность, как говорится в тантре Кунжед Гьялпо, еще и имеет творческий потенциал, ибо именно она создает все видимости феноменального, относительного мира.
> Ну самый настоящий Маха-Атман. Собственно, именно об этом прямо говорится в Махапаринирвана-сутре.
> 
> А также об этом говорят и учителя линии:
> Читая «Кунджед ГЬялпо», вы будете часто сталкиваться со словом «Я»: «Я —природа всех явлений», «Я — корень бытия» и так далее. *Это «Я» — ваше истинное состояние: изначальный будда, всевышний источник проявлений*. Постарайтесь понять смысл «Кунджед ГЬялпо», читая книгу в этом свете.
> _Чогьял Намкай Норбу_



Бредово всё это.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бредово всё это.


Что именно бредово: тантра Кунджед Гьялпо, Намкай Норбу или, о ужас, Сам ДЛЛ? ))))
Или изначальный ум ЯС не является (1) индивидуальным, (2) непрекращающимся (вечным) и (3) имеющим причину своего существования лишь в себе? Какую именно из этих трех характеристик атмана применительно к ЯС ты можешь оспорить?

((Или просто когда нечего возразить остается лишь ругаться? )))

----------


## Нико

> Что именно бредово: тантра Кунджед Гьялпо, Намкай Норбу или, о ужас, Сам ДЛЛ? ))))
> Или изначальный ум ЯС не является (1) индивидуальным, (2) непрекращающимся (вечным) и (3) имеющим причину своего существования лишь в себе? Какую именно из этих трех характеристик атмана применительно к ЯС ты можешь оспорить?
> 
> ((Или просто когда нечего возразить остается лишь ругаться? )))


Да я ж с тобой не ругаюсь. Как я могу ругаться с другом?) Спорить могу, да. 

И про УЯС я тебе много раз писала, чем он отличается от атмана. Он зависим от мысленного обозначения, а, значит, уже не может быть независимым. Он не обладает единством, т.е. это не кусок чего-то, переходящий из жизни в жизнь. Он также творит все остальные виды ума, а при смерти они все в нём именно и растворяются. Нечто творящее ("царь всетворящий") не может быть неизменным, и потому это не атман. 

Кроме того, УЯС не самосущ, и потому пуст от самобытия. Йогин в медитации постигает субъективным ясным светом объективный. Т.е. наитончайший ум ясного света постигает его же пустоту, что мгновенно освобождает от всех клеш. 

Не забывай, что цепляние за любое "что-то, что реально есть" мешает освобождению и полному просветлению.

----------

Дубинин (27.05.2015), Сергей Хос (27.05.2015), Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да я ж с тобой не ругаюсь. Как я могу ругаться с другом?) Спорить могу, да.


Ну класс, а то я уж испугался.




> И про УЯС я тебе много раз писала, чем он отличается от атмана. Он зависим от мысленного обозначения, а, значит, уже не может быть независимым.


Это наше рассудочное представление о нем зависит от мысленного обозначения. Но то, что само является основой для обозначения, то есть та основа, которой приписывается наименование "личность" (так сказано в приведенной цитате из ДЛЛ), и то, что само вечно и неизменно - это не "приписанное", а дравья сат, истинно-сущее )))
Вспомни определение ума: просто-ясность-и-осознавание. Тут нечему меняться, это неизменное качество.




> Он не обладает единством, т.е. это не кусок чего-то, переходящий из жизни в жизнь.


Не "кусок", а поток, сохраняющий единство и самотождественность (отдельный от других, то есть неизменно личный, сознающий и ясный = пустой-от-иного). 
Ты подсознательно считаешь, что "вечное" непременно должно быть вещественным, и отрицаешь собственные мысли, а не то, что я утверждаю.




> Нечто творящее ("царь всетворящий") не может быть неизменным


Почему? Вот это ваша гелугпинская "телега", которую ты принимаешьбез раздумий и цитируешь так, будто это окончательная и несомненная истина. А вот к примеру зеркало неизменно несмотря на множество разных отражений в нем - так объясняется неизменность всетворящего ума, в частности, в ньингма.




> Кроме того, УЯС не самосущ, и потому пуст от самобытия.


А вот в ньингма считается, что он пуст от инобытия, а не от самобытия. И как тут быть?




> Йогин в медитации постигает субъективным ясным светом *объективный*. Т.е. наитончайший ум ясного света постигает *его же пустоту*, что мгновенно освобождает от всех клеш.


Да, постигает *его же пустоту* от всего иного, чем он сам. Это и есть объективное истинно-сущее ))
Даже по твоим собственным формулировкам получается, что я прав ))))




> Не забывай, что цепляние за любое "что-то, что реально есть" мешает освобождению и полному просветлению.


Вот на твоем примере как раз очень хорошо видно то, о чем говорится в сутрах Третьего поворота: дискурс праджняпарамиты предназначен быть противоядием от понимания вечного и неизменного в качестве вещественного. А кто уже вышел за пределы такого понимания, ему не вредит провозвестие об истинно-сущем. Поэтому, призывая воспринять это учение, Будда и говорит: *О бхикшу, не бойтесь!* Татхагатагарбха не является несуществующей!

О сын благородных, так же и Татхагата ради освобождения всех живых существ [353] дает им строгое  учение об отсутствии «я». Строго практикуя его, они устраняют мысли о так называемом «я» , полностью прекращая таким образом страдания [сансары]. *Итак, для того, чтобы устранить ложные мирские воззрения (локаята), Татхагата дал такое [учение], провозгласив отсутствие самости (атмана) во всех дхармах, чтобы [его ученики] могли освоить пустоту. Это подобно тому, как женщина ради [исцеления] своего ребенка намазала сосцы желчью.*
*А ныне, подобно тому, как женщина, смыв желчь со своих сосцов, позвала младенца пить молоко, я даю учение о татхагатагарбхе. О бхикшу, не бойтесь! Подобно тому, как мать постепенно  призывает [испуганного] ребенка к своей груди испить молока, [354] и вы, бхикшу, узнайте: Татхагатагарбха не является несуществующей!* Прежде, в сутрах праджняпарамиты, я учил о пустотности. Поймите, что смысл этого состоит лишь в отсутствии [у дхарм] собственной природы . В противном случае, если созерцать пустоту как полное ничто, Тела просветления и изначальная мудрость не смогут возникнуть, поскольку плод следует за своей причиной.

_Махапаринирвана-сутра_
Циатата приведена в работе Лонгченпы, кстати.
И предваряет он ее такими словами:

Завершающий же [Поворот колеса Учения], предназначенный для наделенных наивысшими способностями , содержит учение о постижении истинной природы Основы как она есть (в ее собственной сути) . [351] Это не самость проповедуемая в учениях небуддистов. То, что они в своем неразумии называют «я» вовсе не существует, будучи ложным домыслом . Они пытются говорить о его размерах , но не признают Тел просветления и изначальной мудрости в качестве дхарм .
*Ваше же  пристрастие к отсутствию самости и к абсолютной пустоте , а также [утверждение о том, что] окончательный смысл [Учения] сводится лишь к противоядию от представлений о непустоте и самости — неверное.*

Так что буддизм, который ты выучила - не единственный из возможных. Согласись хотя бы с этим.

----------

Legba (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

Хос, если тебе нужны цитаты, я их дам тебе. Только вот безобразие: книг этих у меня нет под рукой сейчас. Раздала все зачем-то. Придётся в сети искать. О том, как примиряемы три поворота, лучше Далай-ламы всё равно никто не объяснит, и не объяснял. Согласись хотя бы с этим. А то сидишь с одним Лонгченпой. (Хорошо, что ещё Турмана пока не цитируешь :Mad: ) Не надо дробить буддизм, его надо пытаться объединить, ведь Учитель у нас всё равно один: Гуру Будда Шакьямуни. Надо радоваться, что посчастливилось встретиться с его учением. А умирать всё равно будем как придётся, самопустота, инопустота.....)))

----------

Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> О том, как примиряемы три поворота, лучше Далай-ламы всё равно никто не объяснит, и не объяснял.


Мне кажется, сам Будда в сутрах Третьего поворота тоже объяснил это неплохо.
Может быть, о ужас, в каком-то смысле даже лучше, чем ДЛЛ (мир ему и благословение))))
Да всеведущий Лонгченпа тоже, знаешь ли, не лыком шит.
Впрочем, выбор есть, и каждый выбирает что ему любо.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Legba (27.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется, сам Будда в сутрах Третьего поворота тоже объяснил это неплохо.
> Может быть, о ужас, в каком-то смысле даже лучше, чем ДЛЛ (мир ему и благословение))))
> Да всеведущий Лонгченпа тоже, знаешь ли, не лыком шит.
> Впрочем, выбор есть, и каждый выбирает что ему любо.


Да они все всеведущие были, и давали свои учения с какими-то целями ж. Проблема в том, что МЫ не всеведущие. Будда в сутрах третьего поворота неплохо всё объяснил, как и в сутрах второго поворота тоже. Что будем с этим делать? Праджняпарамиту выкинуть? Или её игнорировать потому, что она, мол, была выставлена как центральная доктрина политической власти (что абсурд)?

----------


## Aion

> Что будем с этим делать? Праджняпарамиту выкинуть? Или её игнорировать потому, что она, мол, была выставлена как центральная доктрина политической власти (что абсурд)?


Учиться различать относительную и абсолютную истины. И всё, собственно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что будем с этим делать? Праджняпарамиту выкинуть? Или её игнорировать


Кто сказал "выкинуть" или "игнорировать"?
Вот тут прекрасно объясняется, зачем дана праджняпарамита, и что с ней делать.
Я специально для тебя синеньким отметил, но ты, похоже, "по диагонали" читаешь, что я тебе пишу, не вникая особо в смысл. ))))

----------


## Дубинин

> Это наше рассудочное представление о нем зависит от мысленного обозначения. Но то, что само является основой для обозначения, то есть та основа, которой приписывается наименование "личность" (так сказано в приведенной цитате из ДЛЛ), и то, что само вечно и неизменно - это не "приписанное", а дравья сат, истинно-сущее )))
> Вспомни определение ума: просто-ясность-и-осознавание. Тут нечему меняться, это неизменное качество..


Ум, как и скажем "кислость"- в кислом вкусе и иные мильёны примеров, со своей "ясной познавательностью"- именно зависит исключительно от наименования, ибо само это переживание- состоит из материальных переживаний органов чувств и самого слова- обозначающего обобщение мелких ощущений- иного и нет в опыте.

----------

Нико (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ум, как и скажем "кислость"- в кислом вкусе и иные мильёны примеров, со своей "ясной познавательностью"- именно зависит исключительно от наименования, ибо само это переживание- состоит из материальных переживаний органов чувств и самого слова- обозначающего обобщение мелких ощущений- иного и нет в опыте.


Это не буддийский взгляд)))
Ум, как неоднократно объясняли учителя-носители традиции, по природе подобен зеркалу. И как зеркало в своей собственной сущности остается неизменным и незатронутым отражениями, так и ум не меняется от восприятий-переживаний.

----------


## Дубинин

> Это не буддийский взгляд)))
> Ум, как неоднократно объясняли учителя-носители традиции, по природе подобен зеркалу. И как зеркало в своей собственной сущности остается неизменным и незатронутым отражениями, так и ум не меняется от восприятий-переживаний.


Они может и объясняли, но личный опыт не подтверждает этого. Можно медитировать на свойство (ясность-сознательность)как на уловку-для быстрого отпускания воспринимаемого, но пережить этого нельзя.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Они может и объясняли, но личный опыт не подтверждает этого.


нужно непременно добавлять: МОЙ личный опыт ))))

----------

Сергей Ч (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> само это переживание- состоит из материальных переживаний органов чувств и самого слова- обозначающего обобщение мелких ощущений- иного и нет в опыте.


"Материальные переживания"  - это больше похоже на оксюморон.. Органы чувств - материальны, да, но переживания, чувства, возникающие на основе материальных органов чувств - это уже несколько иной класс феноменов.

"Живое существо состоит исключительно из двух четко отличающихся групп-  материи (рупа) и психики (нама). Твердое вещество тела, как обнаружено, относится к группе материи. В соответствии с традиционным списком материальных явлений, всего в этой группе двадцать восемь видов материи, но вкратце можно отметить, что тело – это масса материи. Например, это то же, что и кукла, сделанная из глины или пшеницы, – не что иное, как скопление частиц глины или муки. Материя меняет свою форму (рупатти) в физических условиях жара, холода, и т. д., и в связи с этой изменчивостью в различных физических условиях, на языке пали она называется рупа (форма). Она не обладает ни малейшей способностью знать объект.

В Абхидхамме элементы психики и материи классифицируются как "состояния с объектом" (сараммана-дхамма) и "состояния без объекта" (анараммана-дхамма) соответственно. Элемент психики обладает объектом, удерживает объект, знает объект, тогда как элемент материи не обладает объектом, не удерживает объекта, не знает объекта. Таким образом ясно, что в "Абхидхамме" прямо сказано, что материя не обладает способностью знать объект. Йогин тоже аналогичным образом воспринимает, что "материя не обладает способностью знания".

Бревна и столбы, кирпичи, камни, комки земли – это масса материи. Они нисколько не обладают способностью знания. Аналогично и с материей, которая образует живое тело, – у нее нет способности знать. Материя в мертвом теле та же, что в живом теле, – она нисколько неспособна знать. Но у людей распространено представление, что материя живого тела обладает способностью знать объект, и что она теряет эту способность только в момент смерти. На самом деле это не так. В действительности материя не обладает способностью знать ни в мертвом, ни в живом теле.

В таком случае что же тогда знает объекты? Это психика, которая возникает на основе материи. На языке пали она называется "нама", потому что она склоняется ("намати") к объекту. Психику еще называют мыслью или сознанием. Психика возникает на основе материи: на основе глаза возникает сознание глаза (процесс видения); на основе уха, возникает сознание уха (процесс слышания); на основе носа, возникает сознание носа (процесс обоняния); на основе языка, возникает сознание языка (процесс различения вкуса), на основе тела, сознание тела (процесс осязания). Есть много видов осязания, благоприятных и неблагоприятных.

В то время как чувство осязания имеет широкую область действия, проходя по всей длине тела, внутри и снаружи, чувства зрения, слуха, обоняния и различения вкуса возникают в своих собственных органах, – глазе, ухе, носе и языке, – каждый из которых занимает очень небольшую и ограниченную область тела. Эти чувства осязания, зрения, и т. д., – не что иное, как элементы психики. Кроме того, на основе интеллекта (манас) возникает сознание интеллекта, – мысли, идеи, воображение, и т. д. Все это элементы психики. Психика знает объект, а материя не знает объекта."

Махаси Саядо

----------

Дубинин (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я специально для тебя синеньким отметил, но ты, похоже, "по диагонали" читаешь, что я тебе пишу, не вникая особо в смысл. ))))


Вот твоё "синенькое" из Махапаринирваны-сутры:




> Прежде, в сутрах праджняпарамиты, я учил о пустотности. Поймите, что смысл этого состоит лишь в отсутствии [у дхарм] собственной природы . В противном случае, если созерцать пустоту как полное ничто, Тела просветления и изначальная мудрость не смогут возникнуть, поскольку плод следует за своей причиной.


Это абсолютно верно).

----------

Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> нужно непременно добавлять: МОЙ личный опыт ))))


Ничего подобного- ничей, иначе это уже не ум. (ум всегда в паре-как: кислость лимона, твёрдость стены, существует как свойство процесса,а иначе некий ум- только странная фантазия..)

----------

Нико (27.05.2015), Сергей Ч (27.05.2015), Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот твоё "синенькое" из Махапаринирваны-сутры:
> Это абсолютно верно).


Вряд ли ты признаешь "абсолютно верным" именно то, что здесь сказано. Скорее, какие то свои мысли. Потому что это:
В противном случае, если созерцать пустоту как полное ничто, Тела просветления и изначальная мудрость не смогут возникнуть, поскольку плод следует за своей причиной.
говорится о воззрении жентонг как о высшем.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> (ум всегда в паре-как: кислость лимона, твёрдость стены, существует как свойство процесса,а иначе некий ум- только странная фантазия..)


Так считают люди, не умеющие (или не желающие) отличать ум (citta, sems) от природы ума (cittatva, sems nyid).

----------


## Нико

> Вряд ли ты признаешь "абсолютно верным" именно то, что здесь сказано. Скорее, какие то свои мысли. Потому что это:
> В противном случае, если созерцать пустоту как полное ничто, Тела просветления и изначальная мудрость не смогут возникнуть, поскольку плод следует за своей причиной.
> говорится о воззрении жентонг как о высшем.


Хихи. А во втором повороте разве предлагается созерцать пустоту как полное ничто? Хос, ты никогда не был силён в прасангике))).

----------

Алексей А (27.05.2015), Дубинин (27.05.2015), Сергей Хос (27.05.2015), Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Так считают люди, не умеющие (или не желающие) отличать ум (citta, sems) от природы ума (cittatva, sems nyid).


Щас Дубинин напишет на это поэму, которая будет вполне себе ответом на этот вопрос).

----------

Сергей Хос (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хихи. А во втором повороте разве предлагается созерцать пустоту как полное ничто? Хос, ты никогда не был силён в прасангике))).


Ну-ка напомни, как предлагается? )))

----------


## Нико

> Ну-ка напомни, как предлагается? )))


Охотно напомню.

"Пока, с одной стороны, непреложный закон взаимозависимости явлений,
А с другой -- пустота, в которой ничего не утверждается,
Воспринимаются раздельно,
Мысль Будды Шакьямуни ещё не постигнута.

Если же [два эти постижения существуют] одновременно, а не поочерёдно,
И если при одном лишь виде непреложной взаимозависимости
Полностью разрушается цепляние за несомненно воспринятые объекты,
Значит, анализ [истинного] воззрения завершён.

Более того, если посредством [восприятия] явлений ты устраняешь крайность этернализма,
А посредством [постижения] пустоты -- крайность нигилизма,
И если сознаёшь, как пустота проявляется в качестве причины и следствия,
Тебя не пленят [более] крайние взгляды".

Дже Цонкапа, "Три основы пути". *Lam gtso rnam gsum*

----------

Алексей А (27.05.2015), Дубинин (27.05.2015), Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Охотно напомню.
> 
> "Пока, с одной стороны, непреложный закон взаимозависимости явлений,
> А с другой -- пустота, в которой ничего не утверждается,
> Воспринимаются раздельно,
> Мысль Будды Шакьямуни ещё не постигнута.


Вот тут у тебя и прокол.
В приведенной тобой цитате говорится о явлениях, то есть о самскрита-дхармах феноменального мира, возникающих как результат двойственного субъект-объектного восприятия. Они действительно существуют лишь как обозначение, и к ним в полной мере применим праджняпарамитский дискурс.
Но изначальный ум ЯС, татхагатагарбха дхармакая - это объекты прямого восприятия святых, парама-артха, истинносущее, и сами по себе они не подлежат такому анализу.
Об этой истинной природе Чанлракитри и говорит в той цитате, которую Цонкапа приводит в Ср. Ламриме:
- Существует ли она (эта истинная сушность)?
- Как же может она не существовать, если это объект постижения святых, чье око видения не запорошено пылью неведения.

Это маха-мадхьямака, детка )))))

----------

Aion (27.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот тут у тебя и прокол.
> В приведенной тобой цитате говорится о явлениях, то есть о самскрита-дхармах феноменального мира, возникающих как результат двойственного субъект-объектного восприятия. Они действительно существуют лишь как обозначение, и к ним в полной мере применим праджняпарамитский дискурс.
> Но изначальный ум ЯС, татхагатагарбха дхармакая - это объекты прямого восприятия святых, парама-артха, истинносущее, и сами по себе они не подлежат такому анализу.
> Об этой истинной природе Чанлракитри и говорит в той цитате, которую Цонкапа приводит в Ср. Ламриме:
> - Существует ли она (эта истинная сушность)?
> - Как же может она не существовать, если это объект постижения святых, чье око видения не запорошено пылью неведения.
> 
> Это маха-мадхьямака, детка )))))


Там-же у Цонкапы, вообще не про анализ и двойственность. Там голая техника медитации: не давание ничему правды- ибо кукуся, и неоткидывание ничего и переживание по полной. Итог этого- искомая недвойственность.

----------

Нико (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот тут у тебя и прокол.
> В приведенной тобой цитате говорится о явлениях, то есть о самскрита-дхармах феноменального мира, возникающих как результат двойственного субъект-объектного восприятия. Они действительно существуют лишь как обозначение, и к ним в полной мере применим праджняпарамитский дискурс.
> Но изначальный ум ЯС, татхагатагарбха дхармакая - это объекты прямого восприятия святых, парама-артха, истинносущее, и сами по себе они не подлежат такому анализу.
> Об этой истинной природе Чанлракитри и говорит в той цитате, которую Цонкапа приводит в Ср. Ламриме:
> - Существует ли она (эта истинная сушность)?
> - Как же может она не существовать, если это объект постижения святых, чье око видения не запорошено пылью неведения.
> 
> Это маха-мадхьямака, детка )))))


За маха-мадхьхямаку ты ещё ответишь, конечно. Ибо мы злые девочки, не добрые. )

----------

Сергей Хос (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Там-же у Цонкапы, вообще не про анализ и двойственность. Там голая техника медитации: не давание ничему правды- ибо кукуся, и неоткидывание ничего и переживание по полной. Итог этого- искомая недвойственность.


Метод, основанный на воззрении рангтонг.
Есть и другой, основанный на жентонге.
Это просто разные методы, мы о разном говорим.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Метод, основанный на воззрении рангтонг.
> Есть и другой, основанный на жентонге.
> Это просто разные методы, мы о разном говорим.


А о чём можно тогда вообще говорить. как не о методе? Неужели о неком атмане или пустоте- вне уловки- приводящей к тому- что описывается с частицей "не"?

----------

Алексей А (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Метод, основанный на воззрении рангтонг.
> Есть и другой, основанный на жентонге.
> Это просто разные методы, мы о разном говорим.


А ты прислушайся лучше.. Дубинин -- практик, в отличие от нас. Какие жентонги могут быть?

----------


## Neroli

> А ты прислушайся лучше.. Дубинин -- практик, в отличие от нас.


И тебе нравятся полученные Дубининым результаты?

----------


## Нико

> И тебе нравятся полученные Дубининым результаты?


Ну как сказать. Результаты были И он буддист, да.) Хотя бы).

----------


## Нико

У него, как у меня тоже, заморочка с преданностью была. Это на самом деле не ошибка, а плюс.Я сейчас этот вопрос решила, а он, видно, нет пока. Ничего, решит..

----------


## Дубинин

> У него, как у меня тоже, заморочка с преданностью была. Это на самом деле не ошибка, а плюс.Я сейчас этот вопрос решила, а он, видно, нет пока. Ничего, решит..


Да-да, я предан чтоб было хорошо, и не было плохо. (а иногда сдохнуть хочется- но хитрый буддизм и здесь всё обкакал--расслабляешься-и снова никак..(( паразитское животное- чего ты хочешь? да хрен знает!

----------


## Нико

> Да-да, я предан чтоб было хорошо, и не было плохо. (а иногда сдохнуть хочется- но хитрый буддизм и здесь всё обкакал--расслабляешься-и снова никак..(( паразитское животное- чего ты хочешь? да хрен знает!


Ага, понимаю. Здесь есть лекарство одно. Типа, мы не можем увидеть, кто перед нами: будда или обычный человек.  Пьяница или проститутка. Лучше не судить. Это моё почти последнее слово тут.

----------


## Нико

> Да-да, я предан чтоб было хорошо, и не было плохо. (а иногда сдохнуть хочется- но хитрый буддизм и здесь всё обкакал--расслабляешься-и снова никак..(( паразитское животное- чего ты хочешь? да хрен знает!


Я очень понимаю твои слёзы. Сама ревела лет 7-8. Ну и теперь пора трезво мыслить, о смерти.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я очень понимаю твои слёзы. Сама ревела лет 7-8. Ну и теперь пора трезво мыслить, о смерти.


Да? О смерти? (о прекращении каждого переживания? или о сказках человечих?) Думай- думай.. Праджня- дырочку найдёт..

----------


## Нико

> Да? О смерти? (о прекращении каждого переживания? или о сказках человечих?) Думай- думай.. Праджня- дырочку найдёт..


Да уж как-нибудь пробьёт праджня дырочку. Мы ж не зря учились столько лет.

----------


## Дубинин

> Да уж как-нибудь пробьёт праджня дырочку. Мы ж не зря учились столько лет.


Будет пошло- "никак"- как с "товарищем" внизу- ом мани- амидева...

----------


## Нико

> Будет пошло- "никак"- как с "товарищем" внизу- ом мани- амидева...


Не надо пошлить. Мы в этот мир не за этим пришли.

----------


## Дубинин

> Не надо пошлить. Мы в этот мир не за этим пришли.


"Никак"- лучший плод- доступен легко- качеств никаких, цели никакой, и вообще тебе завтра ликом краснеть- в Кунпелинге- спать- товарищ..))

----------


## Нико

> "Никак"- лучший плод- доступен легко- качеств никаких, цели никакой, и вообще тебе завтра ликом краснеть- в Кунпелинге- спать- товарищ..))


Не поеду завтра в Кунпенлинг.
Работы много).

----------


## Дубинин

> Не поеду завтра в Кунпенинг.
> Работы много).


Во! Это-ж твой любимый цвет. Верка анкету заполняла- позавчера- собиралась. Да и тётка- Гуру- не абы кто ..)) (хотя звеняйте-вы то-же не абы..Геген твой- говорил)))

----------

Нико (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Во! Это-ж твой любимый цвет. Верка анкету заполняла- позавчера- собиралась. Да и тётка- Гуру- не абы кто ..))


Мало ли что. 2 тыщи.

----------

Дубинин (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Метод, основанный на воззрении рангтонг.
> Есть и другой, основанный на жентонге.
> Это просто разные методы, мы о разном говорим.


Философия Цонкапы - от Большого Ламрима до Агрим - никак не является критикуемым "рантонг". Цонкапа сам критиковал голое отрицание, не оставляющее места для асанскрита. Жентонг Третьего Кармапы, Джамгон Конгтрула, Мипам Ринпоче - утверждает пустоту от самобытия на *абсолютном* уровне. Наряду с инопустотой изначального осознавания. Нирвана вне измышлений: вне измышлений о самобытии. То, что нирвана вне измышлений, не мешает относить Праджняпарамитскую пустоту от самобытия к абсолютному уровню в жентонг Ньингма и Кагью.

----------


## Сергей Хос

загнул - троим не разогнуть ))))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Отказ от Праджняпарамитской пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне - это отказ от Дхармы. В жентонг Ньингма и Кагью ничего такого нет. У Третьего Кармапы абсолютный уровень представлен *одновременно* и ино-пустотой, и само-пустотой.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> загнул - троим не разогнуть ))))


Философия Гелуг - никак не является тем "рантонгом", который в жентонг критикуется. Не является голым отрицанием всего и вся. Согласно Цонкапе, элементов нирваны не может не быть (в Большом Ламриме есть критика их отрицания). Согласие пустоты, отсутствия самобытия, с элементами нирваны - вот что такое философия Гелуг. (В Агрим тоже есть такие рассуждения: где говорится о пустой форме.) 

В чём принципиальное отличие от жентонг Третьего Кармапы? Ни в чём.

"(б1.2) Как отрицается эта [отличительная особенность мадхъямы] 
Итак, по системе Покровителя Нагарджуны, явления не обладают ни малейшей самосущей частицей. Если бы имело место самобытие, были бы невозможны никакие элементы сансары и нирваны; а поскольку этих элементов не может не быть, то, принимая «связанность», Освобождение и все остальные элементы, необходимо признать отсутствие самобытия. Однако вы, [мнимые мадхъямики], говорите: «Раз вещи лишены самосущего бытия, что еще может существовать?! Поэтому, отрицая “связанность”, Освобождение, возникновение, прекращение и прочее, не надо присовокуплять [к отрицаемому] характеристику “абсолютное” и т.д. [Все это просто] отрицается логикой отрицания самобытия». Но подумайте—разве [вы] не отрицаете таким [суждением] возможность при отсутствии самобытия утверждать «связанность», Освобождение, возникновение, разрушение и прочее?! 
Можете возразить: «По мнению наставника, “связанность”, Освобождение и прочие элементы сансары и нирваны условно существуют. Мы тоже признаем их условно. Значит, ошибки нет». Такое [возражение] нелогично по следующей причине: Положение наставника Чандры (то есть Чандракирти) о том, что явления лишены самосущего бытия даже условно, признается и вами. Но тогда, поскольку логика отрицания самобытия должна отрицать даже условное самобытие и поскольку вы полагаете, что она отрицает «связанность», Освобождение и прочее, — совершенно ясно, что вы отрицаете даже условную «связанность», Освобождение и прочее. 
Короче говоря, если [вы] считаете, что отсутствие самобытия и «связанность», Освобождение, возникновение, прекращение несовместимы, то никак не возможны две истины—согласие пустоты, отсутствия самобытия, со всеми элементами сансары и нирваны. Таким образом [вы] отрицаете уникальную отличительную особенность мадхъямиков." - Чже Цонкапа.

5-м том Ламрима - стр. 41-43
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/books/109/

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

"Абсолютное же – это пустотность собственной природы, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д.; тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее изначальное осознавание без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как абсолютное." - Третий Кармапа Рангджунг Дордже (его цитировал Джамгон Конгтрул).

"можно (ошибочно) предположить, что слова условного постулата – «абсолютное не пусто само по себе» – отрицают его пустотность и поддерживают несостоятельный взгляд (...) что абсолютное является обособленным, постоянным и неизменным. Но, в таком случае, нет даже частичного понимания этой великой философской системы." - Мипам Ринпоче, "Львиный рык утверждения жентонг".

"Сугата проясняет сущность сугатагарбхи через учение о пустотности, и он проясняет природу сугатагарбхи через учение о таких совершенных качествах, как силы и т.д., как изначально присущих ей. Эти двое (т.е. сущность и природа) должны быть непротиворечиво объединены. Однако, не достигая уверенности в глубочайшем ключевом моменте нераздельности двух истин, некоторые рассматривают сугатагарбху как нечто постоянное и непустое от своей сущности, тогда как другие, цепляясь за одну лишь пустотность, не могут обосновать изначальное обладание нераздельными качествами изначального осознавания и занимают крайнюю позицию нигилистического воззрения." - Мипам Ринпоче, "Сущность разъяснения Сугатагарбхи".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> это отказ от Дхармы.


это отказ от бла-бла-бла ))))

----------

Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

В том, что касается 18 видов пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, философии Гелуг, Кагью и Ньингма *вообще не различаются*. Различия в нюансах светоносной ясности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кажется, подтянулась тяжелая артиллерия )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

Хотя на самом деле мне все это больше напоминает вот что*

https://youtu.be/GUOWb8JAbes

----------


## Дубинин

> это отказ от бла-бла-бла ))))


Ну в этой фразе про отказ- он прав. С т.з. практики- пустота от себя- это не поиск плода (даёшь себе и событиям быть- без "продолжения", а отказ- это любой поиск- что не пресечение-т.е. не Дхарма вашего Будды?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> это отказ от бла-бла-бла ))))


Мипам Ринпоче и Лонгченпа не отказывались: если говорить о настоящей, а не выдуманной Ньингма. Кроме доктринальных противоречий с жентонг Ньингма, есть противоречия и сугубо логические. Если Праджняпарамитская пустота от самобытия имеет место только на относительном уровне, на уровне кармически обусловленного - а на абсолютном уровне, в нирване, пустоты от самобытия уже нет - то выходит, что пустота необусловленного представлена исключительно на уровне обусловленного. Это абсурд.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> пустота от себя- это даёшь себе и событиям быть


Ну и будь собой, кто мешает-то?

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну и будь собой, кто мешает-то?


"Будь собой" и мешает)) ну кукуся-же!

----------

Сергей Хос (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Будь собой" и мешает)) ну кукуся-же!


Не бэ, прорвемся )))

----------

Дубинин (28.05.2015), Нико (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

В Ньингма, Кагью, Гелуг одинаково относят 18 видов Праджняпарамитской пустоты от самобытия к абсолютному уровню. Что в прасангике Чже Цонкапы - что в жентонг Третьего Кармапы, Джамгон Конгтрула, Лонгченпы, Мипам Ринпоче - одинаково. В этом аспекте, школы вообще не различаются. Различия с Гелуг касаются нюансов светоносной ясности. Описания ясного света и ригпа во многом пересекаются, но детали различны.

----------


## Нико

У меня возникло подозрение, что Хос тонко, на кухне своей, рангтонг юзает. Хотя в этом людям не признаётся).

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Пустота необусловленного представлена исключительно на уровне обусловленного? Да неужели? Будда идиотской  ахинее в Праджняпарамите не учил. Если перестать фантазировать про Ньингма и Кагью, если последовать традиционному жентонгу этих школ - всё встанет на свои места. На абсолютном уровне не только ино-пустота, но вместе с ней и само-пустота.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вот тут у тебя и прокол.
> В приведенной тобой цитате говорится о явлениях, то есть о самскрита-дхармах феноменального мира, возникающих как результат двойственного субъект-объектного восприятия. Они действительно существуют лишь как обозначение, и к ним в полной мере применим праджняпарамитский дискурс.
> Но изначальный ум ЯС, татхагатагарбха дхармакая - это объекты прямого восприятия святых, парама-артха, истинносущее, и сами по себе они не подлежат такому анализу.


Татхагатагарбха (дхармата, ясный свет) - асанскрита. В больших Сутрах Праджняпарамиты Будда учил пустоте асанскрита от самобытия. И пустоте парамартхи от самобытия тоже учил. И пустоте истинносущего (свабхавы) от самобытия. (И пустоте пустоты, если что.)

1) адхьятма-шуньята
2) бахирдха-шуньята
3) адхьятма-бахирдха-шуньята 
4) шуньята-шуньята
5) махашуньята
*6) парамартха-шуньята*
7) санскрита-шуньята
*8) асанскрита-шуньята*
9) атьянта-шуньята
10) анаварагра-шуньята
11) анавакара-шуньята
12) пракрита-шуньята
13) свалакшана-шуньята
14) сарвадхарма-шуньята
15) анупаяамбха-шуньята
16) абхава-шуньята
*17) свабхава-шуньята*
18) абхава-свабхава-шуньята

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В больших Сутрах Праджняпарамиты Будда учил пустоте асанскрита от самобытия.


А в больших сутрах Третьего поворота Будда учил, что цикл Праджняпарамиты дан как противоядие и имеет условный смысл, в то время как Татхагатагарбха - истинносущее, не пустое от себя и даже с некоторых из этих сутр (о ужас!!!) именуется Маха-атманом - это смысл окончательный, не требующий интерпретации.
И что?

----------

Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Е.С. 17-й Кармапа Оргьен Тринлей Дордже:

 "Когда мы цепляемся за сектантские воззрения и говорим: «Я принадлежу к этой школе или к этой линии преемственности, я – последователь этого ламы или этого ринпоче, а потому не стану слушать других учителей или другие учения», то, поступая так, мы отказываемся от Дхармы. Отказ от Дхармы – это худшее из негативных деяний; оно тяжелее убийства матери или отца, пяти тяжелейших злодеяний. Под отказом от Дхармы понимается отказ от подлинной Дхармы; когда истинную Дхарму вы перестаете считать таковой, а то, что Дхармой не является, воспринимаете как истинное Учение. И первое, и второе является отказом от Дхармы. Благородного человека вы не называете практиком Дхармы, а человека, истинным практиком не являющегося, превозносите как истинного практика. Если вы поступаете так, то вы отказались от Дхармы, а также от Трех Драгоценностей в целом: Будды, Дхармы и Сангхи.

Если вы отказались от Дхармы, то исчерпали весь позитивный потенциал. Если вы отсекли корень Дхармы, то вам будет очень трудно прийти к Просветлению. В сутрах и тантрах сказано, что даже если вы совершили сотни тысяч проступков, которые относятся к пяти тяжелейшим злодеяниям, но при этом не отказались от Дхармы, то даже такие негативные деяния можно очистить. (Миларепа, например, совершил множество негативных деяний, но он сумел их очистить).

В учениях указывается, что люди, которые отказываются от Дхармы, отсекают корень благих деяний. Это не означает, что они целиком и полностью отсекают возможность совершения благих деяний. Скорее, это говорится для того чтобы подчеркнуть, что отказ от Дхармы хуже совершения пяти тяжелейших злодеяний. Для того чтобы показать, насколько ужасным является подобный отказ от Дхармы, утверждается, что он влечет за собой полное отсечение корня благих деяний."

Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче, "Нарисованное радугой":

 "Говорят, что, преподавая алмазную колесницу Тайной Мантры, будды проявляют одновременно и своё великое сочувствие, и свою великую искусность. Из этого можно заключить, что есть возможность очищения путём раскаяния и решительности. Всем сердцем сожалея о содеянном, мы просим прощения и твердо решаем никогда более не совершать нарушения; таким путём может быть очищено любое лёгкое повреждение самайи, повреждение, нарушение и тяжёлое её нарушение. Но это должно произойти в течение трёх лет; в противном случае очистить самайи очень сложно. Это - единственное хорошее в плохих поступках: то, что они могут быть очищены путём решительного покаяния. Факт того, что дурные поступки могут быть очищены путём покаяния, - это одно из особых качеств Ваджраяны. Взять, например, человека, совершившего одно из "пяти действий, приносящих немедленный плод". *

 * Т.е. пять действий с самыми суровыми кармическими последствиями: убийство своего отца, убийство своей матери, убийство архата, вызывание раскола в монашеской сангхе, ранение татхагаты до крови с дурным намерением. Эти действия называются также "приносящими немедленный плод", поскольку их кармический эффект созревает мгновенно после смерти, виновный попадает в ад, минуя бардо. 

Даже такие поступки могут быть очищены. Чтобы очиститься, человек должен построить мандалу мирных и гневных будд; пригласить мастера с соответствующим числом учеников; отнестись к ним с уважением и сделать богатые подношения. Затем, находясь среди них, он должен громко провозгласить: "Я совершил такое-то злодеяние! Я убил своего отца (мать, архата и т.д.)! Нет никого хуже меня! Пожалуйста, помогите мне очиститься!". Сказав это, человек должен раздеться донага в присутствии всего собрания и мандалы мирных и гневных божеств и сделать сто восемь полных простираний, читая стослоговую мантру Ваджрасаттвы. Таким образом будет очищена карма даже такого злодеяния. Вот что имеют в виду, когда говорят, что Ваджраяна невероятно сострадательна и искусна."

----------

Алик (28.05.2015), Нико (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Евгений, кончайте эти простыни текста копипастить, их все равно никто читать не будет )))))

----------

Aion (28.05.2015), Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А в больших сутрах Третьего поворота Будда учил, что цикл Праджняпарамиты дан как противоядие и имеет условный смысл, в то время как Татхагатагарбха - истинносущее, не пустое от себя и даже с некоторых из этих сутр (о ужас!!!) именуется Маха-атманом - это смысл окончательный, не требующий интерпретации.
> И что?


Для полного Пробуждения действительно недостаточно лишь созерцания пустоты. Требуется специальная работа с ясностью. "Окончательность" и "предварительность" можно толковать по-разному, но 18 видов пустоты от самобытия останутся общим учением Второго и Третьего поворотов. (Они не только в Праджняпарамите, они и в Сандхиниромочане.)

Отрицаемый атман - это реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта, отдельная от дхарм. Не отрицаемый атман - это безначальность и неустранимость опыта (дхармы как данность). То, что дхармата безначальна и неустранима - смысл окончательный, и это нисколько не отменяет пустоту Татхагатагарбхи от самобытия.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Евгений, кончайте эти простыни текста копипастить, их все равно никто читать не будет )))))


Ну и напрасно. Это ведь не шутка - сразу после смерти (без бардо становления) переродиться в Авичи. Лучше очиститься.

----------

Нико (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А в больших сутрах Третьего поворота Будда учил, что цикл Праджняпарамиты дан как противоядие и имеет условный смысл, в то время как Татхагатагарбха - истинносущее, не пустое от себя и даже с некоторых из этих сутр (о ужас!!!) именуется Маха-атманом - это смысл окончательный, не требующий интерпретации.
> И что?


Мы уже внимательно прослушали твое это, Хос. Органы не спят.

Более того, недавно создано агентство по безопасности. Дело не очень большое, но 24 часа в сутки нужно следить. :Kiss:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну и напрасно. Это ведь не шутка - сразу после смерти (без бардо становления) переродиться в Авичи. Лучше очиститься.


любезный, в своем ли вы уме?
и кто тут после этого превращает буддизм в голимую церковщину самого пошлого разлива?

----------

Aion (28.05.2015), Legba (28.05.2015), Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> любезный, в своем ли вы уме?


Отрицание пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне - это отказ от Дхармы, с соответствующими последствиями (т.к. особое поле заслуг). Третий Кармапа, Джамгон Конгтрул, Лонгченпа и Мипам Ринпоче учили *пустоте от самобытия на абсолютном уровне*. Для ньингмапинцев, Дхарма - в их жентонг.

----------

Нико (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> это отказ от Дхармы


Дорогой друг, не читайте мне нотаций, плз.
Я ваши унылые конструкты из папье-маше жевать не собираюсь, мне есть чем питаться.

----------


## Нико

> Дорогой друг, не читайте мне нотаций, плз.
> Я ваши унылые конструкты из папье-маше жевать не собираюсь, мне есть чем питаться.


Надеюсь, свининкой?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Надеюсь, свининкой?


ага, причем исключительно кошерной

----------

Нико (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Дорогой друг, не читайте мне нотаций, плз.
> Я ваши унылые конструкты из папье-маше жевать не собираюсь, мне есть чем питаться.


Ваши представления о Третьем повороте не имеют отношения к традиционному жентонг Ньингма.
Это Ваше личное дело, пока Вы не транслируете неадекватную тибетскому буддизму критику Гелуг.

----------

Алексей А (28.05.2015), Нико (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ваши представления о Третьем повороте не имеют отношения к традиционному жентонг Ньингма.


Ваше частное мнение о моем воззрении, как вы, надеюсь, понимаете, мне не может быть сколько-нибудь интересным.
Просто потому, что вы, на мой взгляд, не имеете ни малейшего представления о том, что такое живое мышление.
И ваши картонные пошлости, на мой вкус, совершенно не съедобны.

----------

Aion (28.05.2015), Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> ага, причем исключительно кошерной


А давай забацаем пост 1-2 июня. Там как раз рождение, просветление и паринирвана Будды будет отмечаться.

----------

Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ваше частное мнение о моем воззрении, как вы, надеюсь, понимаете, мне не может быть сколько-нибудь интересным.
> Просто потому, что вы, на мой взгляд, не имеете ни малейшего представления о том, что такое живое мышление.
> И ваши картонные пошлости, на мой вкус, совершенно не съедобны.


Это не частное мнение, а подкреплённая цитатами, аргументированная оценка. Вы прямо противоречите жентонг Лонгченпы и Мипам Ринпоче: традиционному жентонг Ньингма. В нём пустота от самобытия (наряду с изначальным осознаванием, пустым от другого) -  *абсолютный* уровень.

----------

Алексей А (28.05.2015), Нико (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Лонгченпа писал, что изначальное осознавание пусто от самобытия: глупо ему противоречить, на него ссылаясь.

«(Дзогпа Ченпо), опираясь на изначально чистую и обнажённую *коренную осознанность, которая лишена самобытия* и никогда не прекращается, понимает её (коренную осознанность) и все происходящие из неё феномены как свободные от крайностей, подобно пространству». Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче. Ум Будды: антология текстов Лонгчена Рабджама по Дзогпа Ченпо. М.: Саттва, 2006. — С. 125.

----------

Дубинин (28.05.2015), Нико (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ваше частное мнение о моем воззрении, как вы, надеюсь, понимаете, мне не может быть сколько-нибудь интересным.
> Просто потому, что вы, на мой взгляд, не имеете ни малейшего представления о том, что такое живое мышление.
> И ваши картонные пошлости, на мой вкус, совершенно не съедобны.


У тебя гордыня что ли попёрла? Нельзя так с людьми.

----------


## Нико

> Евгений, кончайте эти простыни текста копипастить, их все равно никто читать не будет )))))


Я прочитала. Полезно.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Евгений, кончайте эти простыни текста копипастить, их все равно никто читать не будет )))))


Я читаю, вообще-то!
А вот Вам возразить нечего.
Что Вы на все это скажете?
Тут уже клоунадой не отделаешься!

----------

Нико (28.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Я читаю, вообще-то!
> А вот Вам возразить нечего.
> Что Вы на все это скажете?
> Тут уже клоунадой не отделаешься!


Да, я вот тоже прочитал. Только отчего-то этот пассаж:



> "Когда мы цепляемся за сектантские воззрения и говорим: «Я принадлежу к этой школе или к этой линии преемственности, я – последователь этого ламы или этого ринпоче, а потому не стану слушать других учителей или другие учения», то, поступая так, мы отказываемся от Дхармы.


Напоминает мне отнюдь не Хоса...))

----------

Aion (28.05.2015), Tong Po (28.05.2015), Владимир Николаевич (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что Вы на все это скажете?


Я достаточно сказал в этой теме:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=24606
Кто не понял, о чем речь, тем это просто не нужно. И в самом деле, видимо, принадлежность к готре определяет восприятие истины, ничего тут не поделаешь.
Могу лишь повторить сказанное Лонгченпой:

*Первый поворот предназначен для начинающих и людей со слабыми способностями* . Для них замысел Учения [представлен как] Четыре благородные истины, гласящие об отречении в качестве противоядия, чтобы, отвергнув сансару, они смогли обрести освобождение [от нее].
*Средний поворот [учит] всецелому очищению и предназначен для людей со средними способностями.* Здесь замысел Учения раскрывается в восьми примерах иллюзорности и в учении о пустоте, подобной пространству. Это средство освобождения от привязанности к противоядию.
*Завершающий же [Поворот колеса Учения], предназначенный для наделенных наивысшими способностями , содержит учение о постижении истинной природы Основы как она есть (в ее собственной сути)* . [351] Это не есть самость, проповедуемая в учениях небуддистов. То, что они в своем неразумии называют «я» вовсе не существует, будучи ложным домыслом . Они пытются говорить о его размерах , но не признают Тел просветления и изначальной мудрости в качестве дхарм .
Ваше же пристрастие к отсутствию самости и к абсолютной пустоте , а также [утверждение о том, что] окончательный смысл [Учения] сводится лишь к противоядию от представлений о непустоте и самости — неверное.

А полемизировать с фанатиком-графоманом - дело пустое, только время терять.

----------

Aion (28.05.2015), Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У тебя гордыня что ли попёрла? Нельзя так с людьми.


Можно. А порой и нужно.
Что же до гордыни: satkäyadrsti - основа бодхичитты, ты же сама переводила текст, где об этом говорится. Забыла уже? ))))

----------


## Алексей А

Бхагаван сказал, что в клешах зародится устремленье,
Значит буду увеличивать эго своего воззренье.
Вот еще сказал что есть атман истинный у нас, 
Стало быть для просветленья знанье есть уже сейчас.
Сат кайя дришти мое укрепляется, цветет.
И за третим поворотом просветленье меня ждет.

На правах шутки  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (28.05.2015), Сергей Хос (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Я достаточно сказал в этой теме:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=24606
> Кто не понял, о чем речь, тем это просто не нужно. И в самом деле, видимо, принадлежность к готре определяет восприятие истины, ничего тут не поделаешь.
> Могу лишь повторить сказанное Лонгченпой:
> 
> *Первый поворот предназначен для начинающих и людей со слабыми способностями* . Для них замысел Учения [представлен как] Четыре благородные истины, гласящие об отречении в качестве противоядия, чтобы, отвергнув сансару, они смогли обрести освобождение [от нее].
> *Средний поворот [учит] всецелому очищению и предназначен для людей со средними способностями.* Здесь замысел Учения раскрывается в восьми примерах иллюзорности и в учении о пустоте, подобной пространству. Это средство освобождения от привязанности к противоядию.
> *Завершающий же [Поворот колеса Учения], предназначенный для наделенных наивысшими способностями , содержит учение о постижении истинной природы Основы как она есть (в ее собственной сути)* . [351] Это не есть самость, проповедуемая в учениях небуддистов. То, что они в своем неразумии называют «я» вовсе не существует, будучи ложным домыслом . Они пытются говорить о его размерах , но не признают Тел просветления и изначальной мудрости в качестве дхарм .
> Ваше же пристрастие к отсутствию самости и к абсолютной пустоте , а также [утверждение о том, что] окончательный смысл [Учения] сводится лишь к противоядию от представлений о непустоте и самости — неверное.
> ...


Даже в этой цитате ни о каком атмане речь не идет.
Речь идет о комплексном восприятии, без выделения чего то одного. Иначе как воспринять чатушкотику? У Вас с Вашим отрицанием 2 поворота получается обратный эффект.
Вам что, хочется причислить себя к высшей расе на фоне других?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Это не есть самость, проповедуемая в учениях небуддистов.


Зачем игнорировать слова цитируемого Лонгченпы? В той теме цитировались развёрнутые утверждения Лонгченпы, из которых однозначно следует признание им пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вам что, хочется причислить себя


Может, обойдемся без психоанализа?

----------

Aion (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зачем игнорировать слова цитируемого Лонгченпы? В той теме цитировались развёрнутые утверждения Лонгченпы, из которых однозначно следует признание им пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне.


К сожалению, вы и вам подобные не в состоянии уловить разницу между Маха-атманом, о котором говорится в махаянской Махапаринирвана-сутре (на которую постоянно ссылается Лонгченпа) и эгоцентрацией.
Я неоднократно высказался по этому поводу в другой теме:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post705414
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post705433
В сутрах Третьего поворота и в основанных на них учениях традиции жентонг о татхагатагарбхе действительно говорится как об истинно-сущей, а это и есть атман, просто по смыслу. Но раз вы не желаете понимать, значит, вам это действительно не нужно.
С меня в общем-то достаточно этой перепалки.

----------

Aion (28.05.2015), Tong Po (28.05.2015), Vladiimir (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Может, обойдемся без психоанализа?


Если Вы считаете, что понимаете Лонгченпу - сможете разъяснить отличие буддийской самости от небуддийской? Вы только что сами процитировали: "Это не есть самость, проповедуемая в учениях небуддистов." Так в чём же разница? 

(Без Праджняпарамитской пустоты асанскрита, парамартхи, шуньяты от самобытия провести разграничение с кашмирским шиваизмом не получится. В жентонг Ньингма татхагатагарбха, абсолютное пусто от самобытия, и пустота пуста.)

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Можно. А порой и нужно.
> Что же до гордыни: satkäyadrsti - основа бодхичитты, ты же сама переводила текст, где об этом говорится. Забыла уже? ))))


Ты мне ссылку дал на Донца и Кугявичуса).

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> К сожалению, вы и вам подобные не в состоянии уловить разницу между Маха-атманом, о котором говорится в махаянской Махапаринирвана-сутре (на которую постоянно ссылается Лонгченпа) и эгоцентрацией.
> Я неоднократно высказался по этому поводу в другой теме:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post705414
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post705433
> В сутрах Третьего поворота и в основанных на них учениях традиции жентонг о татхагатагарбхе действительно говорится как об истинно-сущей, а это и есть атман, просто по смыслу. Но раз вы не желаете понимать, значит, вам это действительно не нужно.
> С меня в общем-то достаточно этой перепалки.


Буддийский атман - это безначальность и неустранимость опыта.
Атман как реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта (дхарм) в буддизме отрицается. 
Татхагатагарбха (дхармата, ясный свет) безначальна и неустранима - и она пуста от самобытия.

----------

Нико (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Бхагаван сказал, что в клешах зародится устремленье,
> Значит буду увеличивать эго своего воззренье.
> Вот еще сказал что есть атман истинный у нас, 
> Стало быть для просветленья знанье есть уже сейчас.
> Сат кайя дришти мое укрепляется, цветет.
> И за третим поворотом просветленье меня ждет.
> 
> На правах шутки


О, у нас стало больше поэтов!)

----------


## Нико

> Может, обойдемся без психоанализа?


А чёй-то ты так вспыхиваешь? Если ты практик, терпи и учись. Если нет, все разговоры тут об атмане-не атмане -- просто пустая трата времени твоего. И чужого.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Единственный способ не впадать в абсурд применительно к учениям больших Сутр Праджняпарамиты - это вслед за Третьим Кармапой и Джамгон Конгтрулом, вслед за Лонгченпой и Мипам Ринпоче признать пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне. Иначе выйдет, что Будда учил пустоте необусловленного от самобытия исключительно на уровне обусловленного. Что внутренне противоречиво.

----------


## Фил

> А чёй-то ты так вспыхиваешь? Если ты практик, терпи и учись. Если нет, все разговоры тут об атмане-не атмане -- просто пустая трата времени твоего. И чужого.


Потому что буддизм это не только складывание древних текстов в ровный интеллектуальный паззл. С выкидыванием кусочков, которые "не подходят".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ты мне ссылку дал на Донца и Кугявичуса).


Знаешь, про Кугявичуса не буду, чтобы не обижать, но Донец точно поглубже тебя "в теме".
А конкретно это место, о котором речь, разбирали и на санскрите и на тибетском, а не по Турмановскому переводу, с которого ты переводила.
Так что там все правильно, можешь не сомневаться.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С выкидыванием кусочков, которые "не подходят".


Фил, не с вашим фрагментарным знанием об этом судить.

----------


## Tong Po

> Буддийский атман - это безначальность и неустранимость опыта.
> Атман как реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта (дхарм) в буддизме отрицается. 
> Татхагатагарбха (дхармата, ясный свет) безначальна и неустранима - и она пуста от самобытия.


А где именно Хос говорил о "буддийском атмане" как о подкладке дхарм? Я вот чё-то не заметил. Об  отсутствии атмана как  подкладки дхарм прекрасно говорится ещё в Первом Повороте Колеса Учения. Третий - вообще не об этом, там просто _упоминается_, что его нет и всё. А речь о совсем другом.

----------

Aion (28.05.2015), Vladiimir (28.05.2015), Сергей Хос (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я достаточно сказал в этой теме:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=24606
> Кто не понял, о чем речь, тем это просто не нужно. И в самом деле, видимо, принадлежность к готре определяет восприятие истины, ничего тут не поделаешь.
> Могу лишь повторить сказанное Лонгченпой:
> 
> *Первый поворот предназначен для начинающих и людей со слабыми способностями* . Для них замысел Учения [представлен как] Четыре благородные истины, гласящие об отречении в качестве противоядия, чтобы, отвергнув сансару, они смогли обрести освобождение [от нее].
> *Средний поворот [учит] всецелому очищению и предназначен для людей со средними способностями.* Здесь замысел Учения раскрывается в восьми примерах иллюзорности и в учении о пустоте, подобной пространству. Это средство освобождения от привязанности к противоядию.
> *Завершающий же [Поворот колеса Учения], предназначенный для наделенных наивысшими способностями , содержит учение о постижении истинной природы Основы как она есть (в ее собственной сути)* . [351] Это не есть самость, проповедуемая в учениях небуддистов. То, что они в своем неразумии называют «я» вовсе не существует, будучи ложным домыслом . Они пытются говорить о его размерах , но не признают Тел просветления и изначальной мудрости в качестве дхарм .
> Ваше же пристрастие к отсутствию самости и к абсолютной пустоте , а также [утверждение о том, что] окончательный смысл [Учения] сводится лишь к противоядию от представлений о непустоте и самости — неверное.
> ...



Это Лонгченпа так сказал). А я вот считаю по-другому, и что, бить теперь меня за это?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это Лонгченпа так сказал). А я вот считаю по-другому, и что, бить теперь меня за это?


Нет, зачем? каждому свое место, согласно его готре. Ты ведь не собираешься колотить тхеравадинов, несмотря на то, что порой тебе видится их невменяемая упертость. Вот и тебя никто не тронет.
Семья - это святое )))

----------

Aion (28.05.2015), Legba (28.05.2015), Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Так кто скажет, о чём в этом третьем повороте, о каком атмане, и противоядием против чего, он является?, если во втором повороте, нет ошибки приписывания нирване- отсутствия?
И в "трёх основах пути" Ламы Цонкапы, замечательно указана и ошибка и техника её избегания? Если так просто исторически сложилось?- ну ок.. Ну почему третий- круче второго?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А где именно Хос говорил о "буддийском атмане" как о подкладке дхарм?
> ...
> А речь о совсем другом.


Так это метод полемики невменяемых графоманов - приписать другому то, что он не утверждал, а потом с блеском опровергнуть.
Поэтому я и говорю: разбирать их "мысли" - все равно, что картон жевать.
А уж спорить и вовсе бессмысленно.

----------

Aion (28.05.2015), Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну почему третий- круче второго?


Вот ведь загадка века! Действительно, почему именно это говорится во всех сутрах Третьего поворота прямым текстом и подтверждается авторами традиции жентонг?
Чудеса да и только.

----------

Aion (28.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот ведь загадка века! Действительно, почему именно это говорится во всех сутрах Третьего поворота прямым текстом и подтверждается авторами традиции жентонг?
> Чудеса да и только.


Я не буддист, для меня сутры-авторы, имеют ценность-ровно ноль- если я сам им не придам таковую. Посему я так и не увидел ценность атмана- противоядия- ничему не противоречащего.. Зачем он нужен- если нирване не приписывали свойств "отсутствия"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не буддист, для меня сутры-авторы, имеют ценность-ровно ноль- если я сам им не придам таковую. Посему я так и не увидел ценность атмана- противоядия- ничему не противоречащего.. Зачем он нужен- если нирване не приписывали свойств "отсутствия"?


Тогда наверное следует решить, что именно имеет лично для тебя ценность, и на этом успокоиться. Разве нет?
А о том, что ценности не имеет - зачем об этом и говорить?

----------

Чагна Дордже (29.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А где именно Хос говорил о "буддийском атмане" как о подкладке дхарм? Я вот чё-то не заметил. Об  отсутствии атмана как  подкладки дхарм прекрасно говорится ещё в Первом Повороте Колеса Учения. Третий - вообще не об этом, там просто _упоминается_, что его нет и всё. А речь о совсем другом.


Речь о том, что в буддизме во всех трёх поворотах сохраняется пустота от самобытия на абсолютном уровне. Лично Вы, позиционируя свою традицию как Карма Кагью - признаёте пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне?

----------

Дубинин (28.05.2015), Нико (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот ведь загадка века! Действительно, почему именно это говорится во всех сутрах Третьего поворота прямым текстом и подтверждается авторами традиции жентонг?
> Чудеса да и только.


Если в сутрах третьего поворота об этом и говорится, в сутрах второго об этом ничего прям нет. Вывод один: нелюбовь к прасангике вызвана политическими соображениями), а также неспособностью её понять.

----------


## Алексей А

Вот говорят третий поворот колеса учения - окончательный. В каком смысле так говорят?
Одни утверждают, что в нем изложено состояние Будды, Наивысшее Совершенное Просветление, которое не было описано ранее;
другие добавляют к этому утверждению, что то состояние и есть абсолютная реальность.

Первые утверждают, что абсолютная реальность уже описана во втором повороте, зачем нужно еще одно описание? Что в третьем повороте излагается относительная истина, что не умаляет ее важности.
Вторые не согласны с первыми, и аргументируют свою позицию тем, что учение третьего поворота должно излагать абсолютную истину. 

Сергей Хос аргументирует свою позицию сутрами третьего поворота, полагая что мы должны принять характеристики нашей природы и ее саму за абсолютную истину; а для нас (существ средних способностей :Smilie: ) абсолютная реальность отвергается пустотой абсолютной реальности, мы видим там лишь относительную истину, и он обвиняет нас, что мы не слушаем его.
Мы со своей стороны хотим его убедить в важности шуньяты, что она поможет не цепляться за характеристики природы типа "нерожденное".
Он "тоже" нас не слушает.  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (28.05.2015), Нико (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Тогда наверное следует решить, что именно имеет лично для тебя ценность, и на этом успокоиться. Разве нет?
> А о том, что ценности не имеет - зачем об этом и говорить?


Дубинин-то верное говорит. Его твоя позиция тоже не устраивает. Хотя мог бы согласиться с атманом, а вон не может. Может, пора пересмотреть свои взгляды?

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, не с вашим фрагментарным знанием об этом судить.


"Сперва добейся" в ход пошло?

----------

Нико (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> а для нас (существ средних способностей)


Меня вот это умиляет более всего. Ведь чтобы признать атман, маха, не маха, большого ума не надо).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дубинин-то верное говорит. Его твоя позиция тоже не устраивает. Хотя мог бы согласиться с атманом, а вон не может. Может, пора пересмотреть свои взгляды?


Вот ведь как воззрение чарваков-локаятиков радует наших записных анатмавадинов.  Собственно, об этой их схожести и говорится в сутрах Третьего поворота и у Лонгченпы.
Хорошее же ты нашла себе прибежище. Может, пора пересмотреть свои взгляды?

----------

Aion (28.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Дубинин-то верное говорит. Его твоя позиция тоже не устраивает. Хотя мог бы согласиться с атманом, а вон не может. Может, пора пересмотреть свои взгляды?


Гораздо проще пересмотреть взгляды сутр Третьего поворота.

----------

Дубинин (28.05.2015), Сергей Ч (28.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вот ведь как воззрение чарваков-локаятиков радует наших записных анатмавадинов.  Собственно, об этой их схожести и говорится в сутрах Третьего поворота и у Лонгченпы.
> Хорошее же ты нашла себе прибежище. Может, пора пересмотреть свои взгляды?


Вы говорите о моем фрагментарном знании и зачем то в шутку приравниваете анатмаваду и локаяту. Это не смешно, это грустно.

----------


## Алексей А

> Меня вот это умиляет более всего. Ведь чтобы признать атман, маха, не маха, большого ума не надо).


О чем я и написал стишком  :Smilie: 
Легко найти подтверждение своим омрачениям в исходных тестах. Это вам не шуньяту постигать.

----------

Нико (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> "Сперва добейся" в ход пошло?


Сергей, а кто бы Вас мог критиковать?
Есть кто-то с кем бы Вы могли бы обудить Ваши соображения о маха-атмане?
Или Вы только один с текстами общаетесь?

----------


## Нико

> Вот ведь как воззрение чарваков-локаятиков радует наших записных анатмавадинов.  Собственно, об этой их схожести и говорится в сутрах Третьего поворота и у Лонгченпы.
> Хорошее же ты нашла себе прибежище. Может, пора пересмотреть свои взгляды?


Моё Прибежище -- в анатмане. Плохое оно или хорошее, поздно уже выяснять.

----------


## Нико

> Сергей, а кто бы Вас мог критиковать?
> Есть кто-то с кем бы Вы могли бы обудить Ваши соображения о маха-атмане?
> Или Вы только один с текстами общаетесь?


Проблема в том, что на Сергея нет ламы,который всё бы ему растолковал.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Проблема в том, что на Сергея нет ламы,который всё бы ему растолковал.


Нужно уточнять: нет гелугпинского ламы, который растолковал бы так, как тебе нравится. Но это твоя проблема, а не моя.

----------

Aion (28.05.2015), Tong Po (28.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Моё Прибежище -- в анатмане. Плохое оно или хорошее, поздно уже выяснять.


Хорошо же ты понимаешь анатман, если взгляды типичного локаятика ставишь мне в пример ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, а кто бы Вас мог критиковать?
> Есть кто-то с кем бы Вы могли бы обудить Ваши соображения о маха-атмане?
> Или Вы только один с текстами общаетесь?


Да, недавно мы в Фейсбуке коснулись этой темы в беседе с Берхиным и Парибком. И в общем-то не усмотрели особых разногласий.
Просто такие люди БФ не особо жалуют. А так, в мире - их немало.
Это я, дурак, тут с вами воюю. ))))

----------

Aion (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нужно уточнять: нет гелугпинского ламы, который растолковал бы так, как тебе нравится. Но это твоя проблема, а не моя.


Да и нингмапинского ламы ведь нету :Cry:   Хоть у Чокьи Нима спроси, что ли).

----------


## Игорьок

> Только после того как занесете Далай Ламе на лапу. Система проста, занес - объявили воплощением N, не занес - не объявили. Сам Далай Лама конечно не Буддист,(ибо не практик, а просто дед в очках) но это тонкости.



Если вас так уж сильно волнует кто кому когда давал взятки, то у вас видимо проблема алчности какая то...
Я был помладше и ходил в церковь так вот , мне всегда давали бесплатно свечки что бы я ставил их...
А вы оскорбляете церковь не зная ничего о ней , кроме поверхностных представлений объявленных политиками которым невыгоден духовный рост любой личности...

Некрасиво, относится невежественно к любой религии - это ещё Будда говорил , а вы находитесь на буддийском форуме...

Мне за вас стыдно, товарищ...

----------


## Нико

> Да, недавно мы в Фейсбуке коснулись этой темы в беседе с Берхиным и Парибком. И в общем-то не усмотрели особых разногласий.
> Просто такие люди БФ не особо жалуют. А так, в мире - их немало.
> Это я, дурак, тут с вами воюю. ))))


Отлично сказано! Если не сидеть на БФ, выяснится, что в буддизме вообще никто не думает про атман)

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы говорите о моем фрагментарном знании и зачем то в шутку приравниваете анатмаваду и локаяту. Это не смешно, это грустно.


Какой вы, Фил, невнимательный: постоянно искажаете смысл сказанного.
Я не приравниваю анатмаваду и локаяту, а указываю конкретному собеседнику на конкретный факт: ставит мне в пример взгляды локаятика, будучи анатмавдином.

----------


## Игорьок

> Ну, как известно, Медведев наш -- Белая Тара. Так что всё можно).


Вы меня успокоили)
Не знал)

----------


## Legba

> Гораздо проще пересмотреть взгляды сутр Третьего поворота.





> Это Лонгченпа так сказал). А я вот считаю по-другому, и что, бить теперь меня за это?


Друзья, все в порядке вообще? Вы чего?))

----------

Aion (28.05.2015), Владимир Николаевич (28.05.2015), Кузьмич (31.05.2015), Сергей Хос (28.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это Лонгченпа так сказал). А я вот считаю по-другому, и что, бить теперь меня за это?


Когда кто-то считает по-другому, чем Цонкапа, и не дай б-г, Е.С. Далай-лама, вы начинаете яростно спорить и насильно заставлять всех соглашаться с тем, что они говорят, обвиняя несогласных в неуважении к учителям. А с Лонгченпой имеете смелость не соглашаться. Ну как же так! Ай-яй-яй.

----------

Aion (28.05.2015), Legba (28.05.2015), Pema Sonam (28.05.2015), Tong Po (28.05.2015), Кузьмич (31.05.2015), Сергей Хос (28.05.2015), Серёжка (02.09.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Когда кто-то считает по-другому, чем Цонкапа, и не дай б-г, Е.С. Далай-лама, вы начинаете яростно спорить и насильно заставлять всех соглашаться с тем, что они говорят, обвиняя несогласных в неуважении к учителям. А с Лонгченпой имеете смелость не соглашаться. Ну как же так! Ай-яй-яй.


Ну я же не укоряю Вас за то, что у Вас другие взгляды. ))) Было бы смешно это делать.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Неужели вы считаете себя умнее Лонгченпы?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Неужели вы считаете себя умнее Лонгченпы?


Конечно, нет. Но взгляды Лонгченпы разъяснил мне Далай-лама. А Вы считаете себя умнее Далай-ламы? ) (Ты мне больше не подружка, ты мне больше не дружок. Не играй в мои игрушки и не писай в мой горшок) :Kiss:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Конечно, нет. Но взгляды Лонгченпы разъяснил мне Далай-лама. А Вы считаете себя умнее Далай-ламы? )


Боюсь, Вы посчитаете это неуважением к учителям, но я считаю, что взгляды Лонгченпы лучше всего изложил… Лонгченпа! А не кто-либо другой, пусть даже и супер-пупер-лама.

----------

Aion (28.05.2015), Legba (28.05.2015), Pema Sonam (28.05.2015), Tong Po (28.05.2015), Vladiimir (28.05.2015), Кузьмич (31.05.2015), Сергей Хос (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Боюсь, Вы посчитаете это неуважением к учителям, но я считаю, что взгляды Лонгченпы лучше всего изложил… Лонгченпа! А не кто-либо другой, пусть даже и супер-пупер-лама.


Я же вижу в его взглядах противоречие. И как мне быть? Повеситься? Или просто перевод не очень?)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я же вижу в его взглядах противоречие. И как мне быть? Повеситься? Или просто перевод не очень?)


Нет, просто решить, что это не твоя тема.
Тхеравадины же не вешаются от того, что видят противоречия в махаяне.
Так что все нормально: движемся дальше в русле своего семейства (готры).
Семья - это святое )))

----------

Сергей Ч (29.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, просто решить, что это не твоя тема.
> Тхеравадины же не вешаются от того, что видят противоречия в махаяне.
> Так что все нормально: движемся дальше в русле своего семейства (готры).
> Семья - это святое )))


А четыре печати -- не святое для каждого буддиста? Они распространяются на всех ведь. Как говорится, хоть горшком назови, только в печку не ставь. И я уверена, что Лонгченпу кто-то захотел наделить атманом, хотя у него говорилось по-другому. Сейчас Кали-юга у нас, и люди не понимают тексты без комментариев. И ты специально "забыл" об объяснениях Далай-ламы по данному вопросу, т.е. шентонг.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я же вижу в его взглядах противоречие. И как мне быть? Повеситься? Или просто перевод не очень?)


Ну зачем же так суицидально сразу? Вот Вы бы что порекомендовали тому, кто видит противоречие во взглядах (или поступках) Е.С. Далай-ламы?

Например, если я увижу во взглядах Лонгченпы противоречие, я предположу, что я недостаточно умён чтобы их понять и попробую их продолжить изучать их в будущем.

----------

Aion (29.05.2015), Legba (28.05.2015), Pema Sonam (29.05.2015), Кузьмич (31.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот Вы бы что порекомендовали тому, кто видит противоречие во взглядах (или поступках) Е.С. Далай-ламы?


Я бы ничего не порекомендовала такому человеку. Я в основном отвечаю, основываясь на объяснениях Его Святейшества, потому что они мне полностью понятны, и потому, что он в своих учениях действительно примиряет три поворота. Если кому-то ближе сектантские взгляды, от которых отговаривал ещё Первый Панчен-лама, это дело личное. Если Вы заметили, я не постю миллиарды сообщений про прасангику. Я просто вынуждена отвечать, когда кто-то упорно пишет тут про атман. В чём моя вина?

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В чём моя вина?


Я ж разве Вас обвиняю? Отнюдь нет.

Тем более, тут  все «вынуждены отвечать»  :Smilie: 






> Сейчас Кали-юга у нас, и люди не понимают тексты без комментариев.


Кстати, к текстам Лонгченпы им же самим написаны превосходные автокомментарии.

----------

Aion (29.05.2015), Tong Po (29.05.2015), Алексей А (29.05.2015), Нико (29.05.2015), Сергей Хос (29.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Сейчас Кали-юга у нас, и люди не понимают тексты без комментариев.


Так Лонгченпа и сам жил и создавал свои произведения в Кали-югу и для людей Кали-юги.

----------

Aion (29.05.2015), Legba (29.05.2015), Vladiimir (29.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> И ты специально "забыл" об объяснениях Далай-ламы по данному вопросу, т.е. шентонг.


Так, кроме ЕСДЛ существуют и другие. И логично, что тексты ньингма адепты ньингмна изучают с комментариями мастеров ньингма, а не гелуг. Зачем им вообще помнить о комментариях гелуг? для расширения кругозора разве что...

----------

Aion (29.05.2015), Pema Sonam (29.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Калиюга давно прошла, а некоторые всё читают книжки, где употребляют слово "атман" для "разъяснения" окончательного смысла.

----------

Сергей Ч (29.05.2015), Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Доня

У меня вопрос, который сидит где то на подкорке и часто портит мою садхану))Ю может кто поможет прояснить. Он похож с этой темой, немного прояснила для себя, но не уверена что на все 100%. Восьмая ступень йоги Патанджали - самадхи, чем эта реализация отличается от реализации Будды, если учесть, что он тож просветленный? Только мне как ребенку надо объяснять. Насчет йоги можно терминологию, в буддизме ориентируюсь слабо в плане терминов, понимаю суть (ну насколько развита!) Читая сию тему поняла так (не сочтите за бред, хотя неважно)): просветление случается, затем выбор - рождаться опять сюдой или нет (кудой тогда -не поняла слегка  :Confused: ), но... раз просветленное создание понимает, что он столько лет дил только для себя (вернее эго) и даже когда шел тяжким благородным путем, тож для себя, поэтому нужно опять сюдой (это Бодхисаттвы), потом идет служение - тайное, явное... а потом, когда он поможет еще куче народу просветлиться, тогда он и может себе позволить уйти в паринирвану, тобишь именно тогда и состоится реализация Будды. Ежели не так, тогда в чем же разница. Если просветленных было много, а Будда -один. Может кто сможет мне объяснить, а то замучилась уже  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

В соответствии с Учением Будды, самадхи есть высшая самсарная реализация, которую можно достичь благодаря практике других учений\религий.
Если Вы знакомы с буддийским учением о шаматха\випашьяна (≈ успокоение\проникновение), то можно сказать что самадхи есть вершина практики шаматха, на основе которой реализуются глубочайшие уровни випашьяна.

Просветлённый - в литературе часто употребляется, чтобы обозначить определённый успех в осознавании\реализации. Это не всегда значит Будда.
Будда Шакьямуни - Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи (≈Полностью Истинно Просветлённый)

п.с. у Шри Патанджали вроде не ступени, а части (анга)

----------


## Доня

*[QUOTE=Владимир Николаич;719182]В соответствии с Учением Будды, самадхи есть высшая самсарная реализация, которую можно достичь благодаря практике других учений\религий.
*
 Значит самадхи и реализация Будды суть одно получается?

----------


## Доня

*п.с. у Шри Патанджали вроде не ступени, а части (анга)[/QUOTE]
*
это как части? знаю что этапы, которые могут быть совокупны :Smilie:

----------


## Доня

в йога традиции много просветленных мастеров, можно ли их назвать Буддами?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

[QUOTE=Доня;719184 Значит самадхи и реализация Будды суть одно получается?[/QUOTE]

Нет.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> это как части? знаю что этапы, которые могут быть совокупны


аштанга - ашта(восемь) анга (часть)

----------


## Доня

*[QUOTE=Владимир Николаич;719182]В соответствии с Учением Будды, самадхи есть высшая самсарная реализация, которую можно достичь благодаря практике других учений\религий.
Если Вы знакомы с буддийским учением о шаматха\випашьяна (≈ успокоение\проникновение), то можно сказать что самадхи есть вершина практики шаматха, на основе которой реализуются глубочайшие уровни випашьяна.

Просветлённый - в литературе часто употребляется, чтобы обозначить определённый успех в осознавании\реализации. Это не всегда значит Будда.
Будда Шакьямуни - Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи (≈Полностью Истинно Просветлённый)

п.с. у Шри Патанджали вроде не ступени, а части (анга)[/QUOTE]*

тогда ж что ж получается стадий просветления есть много? ну допустим в йоге дхьяна -(медитация) - это что ж уже тоже просветление? или пратьяхара, например? Если самадхи - это наивысшая реализация и она равна реализации Будды! Но в йоге все ступени могут быть совокупны, ты можешь заниматься медитацией после асан. В общем может я не туда стучу?

----------


## Доня

дак это просто йогу аштангой обозвали))) без разницы как назвать учение Патанджали - хоть абзацы по русски, главное содержание...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

[QUOTE=Доня;719189

?[/QUOTE]

Можете, конечно и дальше так считать.
Но это не так.
Дхарма Будды и современная йога - это разные учения. Разные цели. Разные реализации.

----------


## Доня

> Нет.


как нет? а как же *В соответствии с Учением Будды, самадхи есть высшая самсарная реализация, которую можно достичь благодаря практике других учений\религий.
Если Вы знакомы с буддийским учением о шаматха\випашьяна (≈ успокоение\проникновение), то можно сказать что самадхи есть вершина практики шаматха, на основе которой реализуются глубочайшие уровни випашьяна.*
я ж говорила, что мне как ребенку! :Frown:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> как нет? а как же *В соответствии с Учением Будды, самадхи есть высшая самсарная реализация, которую можно достичь благодаря практике других учений\религий.
> Если Вы знакомы с буддийским учением о шаматха\випашьяна (≈ успокоение\проникновение), то можно сказать что самадхи есть вершина практики шаматха, на основе которой реализуются глубочайшие уровни випашьяна.*
> я ж говорила, что мне как ребенку!


Самсарная. 
Учение Будды идёт дальше.

----------


## Доня

*




 Сообщение от Владимир Николаич


Можете, конечно и дальше так считать.
Но это не так.
Дхарма Будды и современная йога - это разные учения. Разные цели. Разные реализации.


*

А что считать? я пока не знаю! Учения то разные, а почему цели то разные? Цели в йоге   - познание своей природы с помощью оной, разве не то же практиковал Будда?

----------


## Нико

> как нет? а как же *В соответствии с Учением Будды, самадхи есть высшая самсарная реализация, которую можно достичь благодаря практике других учений\религий.
> Если Вы знакомы с буддийским учением о шаматха\випашьяна (≈ успокоение\проникновение), то можно сказать что самадхи есть вершина практики шаматха, на основе которой реализуются глубочайшие уровни випашьяна.*
> я ж говорила, что мне как ребенку!


А зачем жирным шрифтом выделять? Вам сказали же, что самадхи не тождественна реализации будды. Вот на этом пора бы и успокоиться.

----------


## Нико

> А что считать? я пока не знаю! Учения то разные, а почему цели то разные? Цели в йоге   - познание своей природы с помощью оной, разве не то же практиковал Будда?


Будда практиковал не йогу, а путь к просветлению, однако. )

----------


## Доня

> Самсарная. 
> Учение Будды идёт дальше.


вот!! уже теплее! самадхи - полное устранение неконтролируемых модификаций ума, освобождение от всех привязанностей! А куда идет учение Будды? К нирване? ну судя по этой теме....тогда вопрос, а долог ли путь и стоит ли идти дальше, если ты и так свободен!? и, главное, уже не страдаешь получается!

----------


## Доня

> А зачем жирным шрифтом выделять? Вам сказали же, что самадхи не тождественна реализации будды. Вот на этом пора бы и успокоиться.


а вот хочу и выделяю! вас это беспокоит?

----------


## Нико

> а вот хочу и выделяю! вас это беспокоит?


Немного.

----------


## Нико

> вот!! уже теплее! самадхи - полное устранение неконтролируемых модификаций ума, освобождение от всех привязанностей! А куда идет учение Будды? К нирване? ну судя по этой теме....тогда вопрос, а долог ли путь и стоит ли идти дальше, если ты и так свободен!? и, главное, уже не страдаешь получается!


Вы знаете что-то о буддизме, о его конечной цели? С чего Вы взяли что и так свободны и не страдаете? Судя по Вашим сообщениям, это не так).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А что считать? я пока не знаю! Учения то разные, а почему цели то разные? Цели в йоге   - познание своей природы с помощью оной, разве не то же практиковал Будда?


В Учении Будды есть промежуточные, временные цели- хорошо прожить эту жизнь, получить хорошее перерождение. Эти цели могут совпадать с целями других учений\религий.

Бодхисатвы стремятся к реализации состояния Будды, не ради чистого познания, а ради того чтобы иметь возможность показать другим Путь к освобождению от страданий самсары.

Конечная цель Учения Будды освобождение от страданий.

----------


## Доня

> Будда практиковал не йогу, а путь к просветлению, однако. )


вообще то будда йогу тож практиковал  :Smilie:  на определенном этапе.. так то смешно бы было если бы он это не делал, насколько мне помнится, в его время сплошные йоги жили  :Cry:

----------


## Доня

> Вы знаете что-то о буддизме, о его конечной цели? С чего Вы взяли что и так свободны и не страдаете? Судя по Вашим сообщениям, это не так).


я где то написала что свободна?  :EEK!:  я писала о конечной цели йоги

----------


## Нико

> вообще то будда йогу тож практиковал  на определенном этапе.. так то смешно бы было если бы он это не делал, насколько мне помнится, в его время сплошные йоги жили


Будда практиковал аскезу в течение пяти-шести лет. В это время он развивал как раз самадхи. Это ни к чему не привело. Кроме самадхи, разумеется, которая -- ничто без мудрости. И других условий.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> вот!! уже теплее! самадхи - полное устранение неконтролируемых модификаций ума, освобождение от всех привязанностей! А куда идет учение Будды? К нирване? ну судя по этой теме....тогда вопрос, а долог ли путь и стоит ли идти дальше, если ты и так свободен!? и, главное, уже не страдаешь получается!


Самадхи не постоянное достижение, если его не поддерживать, то его можно потерять.
Но даже если и есть все условия для поддержания, всё равно через огромный промежуток самадхи будет утеряно. Поэтому это и есть хоть и очень высокое, но всё же самсарное достижения.

----------

Нико (14.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> я где то написала что свободна?  я писала о конечной цели йоги


Конечная цель какой йоги? Если хатха-йоги -- это хорошая циркуляция пран, гибкость тела, общее расслабление организма. Для буддистов это так. Йоги разные бывают же).

----------


## Доня

> В Учении Будды есть промежуточные, временные цели- хорошо прожить эту жизнь, получить хорошее перерождение. Эти цели могут совпадать с целями других учений\религий.
> 
> Бодхисатвы стремятся к реализации состояния Будды, не ради чистого познания, а ради того чтобы иметь возможность показать другим Путь к освобождению от страданий самсары.
> 
> Конечная цель Учения Будды освобождение от страданий.


 самадхи - полное устранение неконтролируемых модификаций ума, освобождение от всех привязанностей! т.е. ты  свободен! и, главное, уже не страдаешь получается! в чем разница?

----------


## Нико

> самадхи - полное устранение неконтролируемых модификаций ума, освобождение от всех привязанностей! т.е. ты  свободен! и, главное, уже не страдаешь получается! в чем разница?


Самадхи в переводе на русский язык -- это сосредоточение на объекте, концентрация. От привязанностей избавляет мудрость, а не самадхи. Мудрость плюс самадхи есть -- и ты свободен (в качестве архата хотя бы). Мудрости нет -- ты, к сожалению, не свободен, хоть обсамадхися))).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Конечная цель какой йоги? Если хатха-йоги -- это хорошая циркуляция пран, гибкость тела, общее расслабление организма. Для буддистов это так. Йоги разные бывают же).


вы просто про йогу немного не совсем понимаете, а вернее совсем не понимаете (не обижайтесь пожалуйста, но это правда!) Хатха -йога -всего лишь 3 ступень от йогической системы, а всего их 8, ступеней тобишь. Если вы захотите глубже копнуть, то поймете, что учение йоги и Будды ооочень похожи. Даже практику можно уравнять. И там, и сям - медитация как практика. В йоге - это высшая ступень (раджа йога) Вот я и не пойму до сих пор. Некоторые йоги  отлично совмещают эти два учения. И я раньше изучала буддизм, ну не практиковала, просто интересовалась жизнью Будды, его учением, но не из первоисточников, а в комментариях, поэтому некоторые вещи непонятны....

----------


## Доня

> Самадхи в переводе на русский язык -- это сосредоточение на объекте, концентрация. От привязанностей избавляет мудрость, а не самадхи. Мудрость плюс самадхи есть -- и ты свободен (в качестве архата хотя бы). Мудрости нет -- ты, к сожалению, не свободен, хоть обсамадхися))).


там это не самадхи - сосредоточение -это дхарана по моему (6 ступень), затем дхьяна (медитация) - она и дает мудрость, как в буддизме, знания без мудрости без толку, в итоге выходит самадхи - полная реализация - просветление

----------


## Нико

> вы просто про йогу немного не совсем понимаете, а вернее совсем не понимаете (не обижайтесь пожалуйста, но это правда!) Хатха -йога -всего лишь 3 ступень от йогической системы, а всего их 8, ступеней тобишь. Если вы захотите глубже копнуть, то поймете, что учение йоги и Будды ооочень похожи. Даже практику можно уравнять. И там, и сям - медитация как практика. В йоге - это высшая ступень (раджа йога) Вот я и не пойму до сих пор. Некоторые йоги  отлично совмещают эти два учения. И я раньше изучала буддизм, ну не практиковала, просто интересовалась жизнью Будды, его учением, но не из первоисточников, а в комментариях, поэтому некоторые вещи непонятны....


Вы просто путаете индуизм с буддизмом. Они, учения эти, не очень похожи по воззрению. Не обижайтесь тоже, плиз. Восемь там ступеней или сколько -- это не имеет отношение к буддизму. Буддисты применяют ваши индуистские йоги как метод оздоровления организма, не более того. В основном буддисты сидят скрючив ноги в позе лотоса или полулотоса и думают о своём.... Более значимом))).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> самадхи - полное устранение неконтролируемых модификаций ума, освобождение от всех привязанностей! т.е. ты  свободен! и, главное, уже не страдаешь получается! в чем разница?


На этот вопрос вроде бы уже ответил.

Если йога Вам даст, то что Вы перечислили - это хорошо.
Успехов в практике!

----------


## Нико

> там это не самадхи - сосредоточение -это дхарана по моему (6 ступень), затем дхьяна (медитация) - она и дает мудрость, как в буддизме, знания без мудрости без толку, в итоге выходит самадхи - полная реализация - просветление


Не упрямьтесь. В буддизме, кажись, различают три уровня дхьяны. И это всё -- только самадхи, т.е. уровни концентрации. Можно и в мире без форм так сидеть кальпами.... А толку?

----------


## Доня

> Самадхи не постоянное достижение, если его не поддерживать, то его можно потерять.
> Но даже если и есть все условия для поддержания, всё равно через огромный промежуток самадхи будет утеряно. Поэтому это и есть хоть и очень высокое, но всё же самсарное достижения.


да уж... с одной стороны обрадовали, что самадхи может посетить, а скорей всего иногда посещало, раз пошла такая песня  :Frown:  с другой стороны, неужели йога -это что то такое короткое по сути, как то странно! Если самадхи  возможно с растворением эго, то как его можно (самадхи) потерять? Как свободу можно потерять, если уже обрел однажды. Вот вы же то, что осознали уже не потеряете?

----------


## Доня

> Вы просто путаете индуизм с буддизмом. Они, учения эти, не очень похожи по воззрению. Не обижайтесь тоже, плиз. Восемь там ступеней или сколько -- это не имеет отношение к буддизму. Буддисты применяют ваши индуистские йоги как метод оздоровления организма, не более того. В основном буддисты сидят скрючив ноги в позе лотоса или полулотоса и думают о своём.... Более значимом))).


дак йоги тож так сидят! :Wink:  затем лотос и вымучиваем, что б потом сесть и думать  о более значимом!

----------


## Нико

> да уж... с одной стороны обрадовали, что самадхи может посетить, а скорей всего иногда посещало, раз пошла такая песня  с другой стороны, неужели йога -это что то такое короткое по сути, как то странно! Если самадхи  возможно с растворением эго, то как его можно (самадхи) потерять? Как свободу можно потерять, если уже обрел однажды. Вот вы же то, что осознали уже не потеряете?


Теряется самадхи. Повторяю: самадхи - это не свобода. Это как ходить на фитнес, а потом его забросить. В буддизме есть такое понятие как состояние "невозвращения". В сансару т.е. Но Вам это вряд ли интересно, Вы же йогой занимаетесь.

----------


## Дубинин

> Теряется самадхи. Повторяю: самадхи - это не свобода. Это как ходить на фитнес, а потом его забросить. В буддизме есть такое понятие как состояние "невозвращения". В сансару т.е. Но Вам это вряд ли интересно, Вы же йогой занимаетесь.


Чего ты за весь буддизм тут -того.. У них (Йогистов разных не православных)- цель к спящей (Брахме-Шиве- Вишне) пробудиться, вот сейчас С. Хос придёт и скажет - Атман!

----------

Сергей Хос (14.08.2015)

----------


## Евгений Пхат

цель буддизма - освобождение. можно освобождаться от дурной кармы. можно от дурной и хорошей кармы. а можно вообще выйти из колеса рождений. отличие же буддизма от многих других религий и учений - это отсутствие  бога

----------


## Нико

А тут Хос бойко спасибку сказал, едва услышав слово "атман". М-да, что с воззрением творится в наши дни! :Facepalm:

----------


## Shus

*Доня*

В буддизме нет абстрактных достижений уровней, просветлений и пр.
Это очень-очень формальное учение и в основе него лежит определенная модель существования индивида  (у разных школ разная), которая в формальных терминах описывает его текущее состояние (до принятия прибежища) и представляет собой сложную взаимосвязанную структуру различного рода "объектов" и их мгновенных состояний (здесь же обязательное формальное описание понятие нирваны в терминах данной модели). 

В процессе медитаций индивид поэтапно избавляется (трансформирует, отсекает и пр.) от этих "объектов" и таким образом достигает _определенных состояний_ (дхьяни, бхуми), которые очень четко и _формально описаны_ именно _в терминах модели_.
В последнем состоянии у него остается по-моему всего два "объекта" (которые тоже четко формализованы в модели), а дальше он решает: пересекать "границу реальности" (бхута-коти) и уходить в нирвану или пока оставаться для выполнения разных полезных дел (как бодхисатва).
Естественно никакой доктринальной связи между буддистской моделью и йогой Патанджали нет (кроме  общих слов-обозначений и каких-то структурных совпадений), хотя сама идея схожа и скорее всего ведет происхождение из общих источников. 

Как-то так в очень общем и опрощенном виде. Не разберетесь с этим - будете все жизнь гадать чем буддизм от йоги отличается. :Smilie: 

P.S. Все это относится к "классическому буддизму", в ваджраяне и пр. все во многом не так.

----------

Legba (17.08.2015), Lion Miller (15.08.2015), Дубинин (15.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> вот сейчас С. Хос придёт и скажет - Атман!


атманатманатманатманатманатман  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Aion (15.08.2015), Дубинин (15.08.2015), Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Нико (15.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А тут Хос бойко спасибку сказал, едва услышав слово "атман".


Звала меня? ну, держи тогда: ))))

ātmety api prajñapitam anātmety api deśitam | buddhair nātmā na cānātmā kaścid ity api deśitam
 /bdag go zhes kyang btags gyur cing//bdag med ces kyang bstan par ‘gyur//sangs rgyas rnams kyis bdag dang ni//bdag med ‘ga’ med ces kyang bstan/

Сказано "самость существует", но проповедано и отстствие самости.  А также будды учили, что "нет ни самости ни не-самости".

В пер. Андросова:
Просветлённым было известно о «самости», 
Но они учили, что «самости нет», 
И учили также, что нет 
Никакой самости и никакого отсутствия самости.

Муламадхьямака-карика XVIII, 6

Автокомментарий:
Благодатные и Просветлённые, Знатоки побуждений сердца и сокровенных намерений существ, взирая на высшую реальность, учат [различным образом в зависимости от исходного состояния умов]. Образованных людей и их наставников, у которых возникают мысли, что «Мир не существует», «Иной мир не существует», «Нет существ, рождённых от самих себя», и которые разделяют и другие такого же рода воззрения, те (Благодатные и Просветлённые) учат опровержению идеи бессамостности, а также показывают, что есть «самость» (Атман), Наставники же, которые полагают, что называемое «самостью» существует каким-то образом и является творцом благих и неблагих поступков, а также вкушающим их плод, что называемое «самостью» закабаляется и освобождается, те (Благодатные и Просветлённые) учат таких, что «самости нет» ради опровержения идеи самости. Наставники, в сознании которых созрела совокупность благих корней для переправы через поток бытия, те (Благодатные и Просветлённые), которые являются кладезем речений истины наивысшего смысла, учат таких, что «не существует никакой самости и никакого отсутствия самости». При ином рассмотрении некоторые мыслители-небуддисты полагают, что либо силы и влияние прежних деяний (санскара, или карма) исчезают каждое мгновение, либо устанавливаются в какое-то другое время. Поняв, что они суть без самости и отсутствуют деяние и плод, они страшатся и познают, что «самость есть». Другие [мыслители] полагают, что «это лишь соединение тела, чувств и ума и что нельзя допускать рассматривать самость в качестве самосущего для причины и следствия. Принимая во внимание живое существо, сила и влияние прежних деяний не есть самость, ибо её не установить и не определить, как нельзя доказать и череду рождений (сансара)». Они (эти мыслители) признают, что связь причины и следствия есть заблуждение (ослепление), и учат отсутствию самости.
Просветлённый и Благодатный, Познавший все дхармо-частицы [потока сознания]. Видимый вне преград [в созерцании] учил, что нет никакой самости и никакого отсутствия самости.

----------

Aion (15.08.2015), Legba (17.08.2015), Vladiimir (15.08.2015), Дубинин (15.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Теряется самадхи. Повторяю: самадхи - это не свобода. Это как ходить на фитнес, а потом его забросить. В буддизме есть такое понятие как состояние "невозвращения". В сансару т.е. Но Вам это вряд ли интересно, Вы же йогой занимаетесь.


Короче понятно, о йоге здесь никто ниче не знает и не понимает, и опять догматизм сплошной!)  я слышала, что современный буддизм в корне отличается от того что на самом деле Будду Шакьямуни проповедовал. Ну да ладно! Заморачиваться не стану, думаю мне йога то же самое что и буддизм может дать как конечная цель, учитывая, что конечной целью йоги - это устранение 4 препятствий: 1. Ложное знание. 2. Истинное знание. 3. Память, ;. Сон. Простите, о каком таком временном состояньце а ля свободы можно ваще говорить, типа самадхи - эта так просто ты мыслишко осознал, которая опять тебя может захомутать через время... Охх охх уж эти привязки везде!

----------


## Доня

> *Доня*
> 
> В буддизме нет абстрактных достижений уровней, просветлений и пр.
> Это очень-очень формальное учение и в основе него лежит определенная модель существования индивида  (у разных школ разная), которая в формальных терминах описывает его текущее состояние (до принятия прибежища) и представляет собой сложную взаимосвязанную структуру различного рода "объектов" и их мгновенных состояний (здесь же обязательное формальное описание понятие нирваны в терминах данной модели). 
> 
> В процессе медитаций индивид поэтапно избавляется (трансформирует, отсекает и пр.) от этих "объектов" и таким образом достигает _определенных состояний_ (дхьяни, бхуми), которые очень четко и _формально описаны_ именно _в терминах модели_.
> В последнем состоянии у него остается по-моему всего два "объекта" (которые тоже четко формализованы в модели), а дальше он решает: пересекать "границу реальности" (бхута-коти) и уходить в нирвану или пока оставаться для выполнения разных полезных дел (как бодхисатва).
> Естественно никакой доктринальной связи между буддистской моделью и йогой Патанджали нет (кроме  общих слов-обозначений и каких-то структурных совпадений), хотя сама идея схожа и скорее всего ведет происхождение из общих источников. 
> 
> ...


поняла вас, спасибо! заморачиваться перестала, интересны проповеди Будды и его сутры и т.д. Интересна практика випассаны, которая совсем не протеворечит никаким другим практикам, на этом думаю и остановлюсь, а все теории в конечном итоге очень "пудрят" ум, насколько я здесь увидела  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> заморачиваться перестала...


 :Kiss:

----------

Нико (15.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> поняла вас, спасибо! заморачиваться перестала, интересны проповеди Будды и его сутры и т.д. Интересна практика випассаны, которая совсем не протеворечит никаким другим практикам, на этом думаю и остановлюсь, а все теории в конечном итоге очень "пудрят" ум, насколько я здесь увидела


Ну и правильно! Это нормальный "евробуддистский" подход: начинать с психотехник (ну и иногда чтения нравоучительных или философских  текстов), а там как пойдет (по собственным ощущениям).

Единственно, не забудьте принят прибежище и пять обетов, а то это будет не буддизм, а духовная физкультура.

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Нико (15.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Короче понятно, о йоге здесь никто ниче не знает и не понимает, и опять догматизм сплошной!)  я слышала, что современный буддизм в корне отличается от того что на самом деле Будду Шакьямуни проповедовал. Ну да ладно! Заморачиваться не стану, думаю мне йога то же самое что и буддизм может дать как конечная цель, учитывая, что конечной целью йоги - это устранение 4 препятствий: 1. Ложное знание. 2. Истинное знание. 3. Память, ;. Сон. Простите, о каком таком временном состояньце а ля свободы можно ваще говорить, типа самадхи - эта так просто ты мыслишко осознал, которая опять тебя может захомутать через время... Охх охх уж эти привязки везде!


То что вы описали, если принимать "устранение 4-х препятсвий" за : (переживание всего являющегося в этих состояниях-  без отталкивания и цепляния, без замены иным)- есть плод Архата.( Если нет тонких - незаметный йогину объектов "несвободы")

----------


## Нико

> То что вы описали, если принимать "устранение 4-х препятсвий" за : (переживание всего являющегося в этих состояниях-  без отталкивания и цепляния, без замены иным)- есть плод Архата.( Если нет тонких - незаметный йогину объектов "несвободы")


  @*Дубинин*, архаты они не устраняют истинное знание как препятствие. Они его наоборот достигают. И память они не устраняют тоже. И спать могут временами).

И вообще:

ОМ ГАТЕ ГАТЕ ПАРАГАТЕ ПАРАСАМГАТЕ БОДХИ СВАХА много, много раз)

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> @*Дубинин*, архаты они не устраняют истинное знание как препятствие. Они его наоборот достигают. И память они не устраняют тоже. И спать могут временами).


Я рад за них (за здоровый сон и память). А некое знаменитое- "ведение", "тотально-зависимость" и пр..- суть та-же уловка для: "не цепляния и не отталкивания". Кстати кому- "ввели прямо", совсем могут не иметь воззрения, а просто повторяют условия введения (гуру-йогу), пока не просветлятся (или не подохнут)).

----------


## Нико

> Звала меня? ну, держи тогда: ))))
> 
> ātmety api prajñapitam anātmety api deśitam | buddhair nātmā na cānātmā kaścid ity api deśitam
>  /bdag go zhes kyang btags gyur cing//bdag med ces kyang bstan par ‘gyur//sangs rgyas rnams kyis bdag dang ni//bdag med ‘ga’ med ces kyang bstan/
> 
> Сказано "самость существует", но проповедано и отстствие самости.  А также будды учили, что "нет ни самости ни не-самости".
> 
> В пер. Андросова:
> Просветлённым было известно о «самости», 
> ...


Нагарджуна так часто и писал: нет ни того, ни другого. Часто неверно толкуется. Поэтому в мире был задуман Чандракирти, который более конкретно, чем сам Нагарджуна, прокомментировал его слова... 

Там у Чандракирти в "Мадхьямака-аватаре" читаем об: опровержении порождения всех вещей и из себя, и из иного; о невозможности спонтанного порождения; о жёсткой критике читтаматры; о нереальности как познания, так и его объекта; об окончательном опровержении самосущей личности; об опровержении идеи о том, что личность невыразима, но всё же реальна;ну и, конечно, о пустоте пустоты. 

У Чандракирти нет такого, что "атман и есть, и одновременно его нет"). Там яснее!)

----------


## Нико

> Я рад за них (за здоровый сон и память). А некое знаменитое- "ведение", "тотально-зависимость" и пр..- суть та-же уловка для: "не цепляния и не отталкивания". Кстати кому- "ввели прямо", совсем могут не иметь воззрения, а просто повторяют условия введения (гуру-йогу), пока не просветлятся (или не подохнут)).


А кому "ввели прямо"? Тебе? :EEK!:

----------


## Дубинин

> А кому "ввели прямо"? Тебе?


Это тайна! Тссы.. (говорить нельзя, а то не сбудется). (И вообще драть кошек надо без палева)

----------


## Доня

[QUOTE=Нико;719236]@*Дубинин*, архаты они не устраняют истинное знание как препятствие. Они его наоборот достигают. И память они не устраняют тоже. И спать могут временами).

а что они интересно с этим истинным знанием делают? И как интересно вы отличите ложное от истинного для себя н-р?

----------


## Доня

> @*Дубинин*, архаты они не устраняют истинное знание как препятствие. Они его наоборот достигают. И память они не устраняют тоже. И спать могут временами).
> 
> И вообще:
> 
> ОМ ГАТЕ ГАТЕ ПАРАГАТЕ ПАРАСАМГАТЕ БОДХИ СВАХА много, много раз)


ну про сон тут немного не совсем чтобы без сна то!  :Smilie:  помнится фильм смотрела про Будду, так он грил, что когда спит, то воспринимает и "видит" все этапы засыпания тела, но не "вырубается" как мы, ежели по русски :Wink:

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Доня;719252]


> @*Дубинин*, архаты они не устраняют истинное знание как препятствие. Они его наоборот достигают. И память они не устраняют тоже. И спать могут временами).
> 
> а что они интересно с этим истинным знанием делают? И как интересно вы отличите ложное от истинного для себя н-р?


Они этим истинным знанием освобождаются как раз. Чтобы отличить истинное знание от ложного, нужно учить матчасть и слушать учителей. Неинтересно, да? Лучше йога?)

----------


## Нико

> ну про сон тут немного не совсем чтобы без сна то!  помнится фильм смотрела про Будду, так он грил, что когда спит, то воспринимает и "видит" все этапы засыпания тела, но не "вырубается" как мы, ежели по русски


Мы все практически смотрели фильмы... И про Будду тоже.... Про "этапы засыпания" я, пожалуй, не буду откровенничать. Это тайное)))).

----------


## Доня

> То что вы описали, если принимать "устранение 4-х препятсвий" за : (переживание всего являющегося в этих состояниях-  без отталкивания и цепляния, без замены иным)- есть плод Архата.( Если нет тонких - незаметный йогину объектов "несвободы")


ну насчет тонких и незаметных йогину, архат ведь тож человек прежде? :Wink:

----------


## Доня

[QUOTE=Нико;719254]


> Они этим истинным знанием освобождаются как раз. Чтобы отличить истинное знание от ложного, нужно учить матчасть и слушать учителей. Неинтересно, да? Лучше йога?)


вы так серьезно про это? Помнится в проповедях Будда грил, что даже мне не верьте дескать, не на этом ли сам путь основан, проверять все самим? а прерогатива парампары -это как раз таки йожка! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Доня

> Будда практиковал аскезу в течение пяти-шести лет. В это время он развивал как раз самадхи. Это ни к чему не привело. Кроме самадхи, разумеется, которая -- ничто без мудрости. И других условий.


Будда практиковал йогу, ибо йога - это не упражнения на раскручивание праны! вернее это 1/10 йоги

----------


## Доня

Миларепа -просветленный йогин достигший полной реализации, один из многих.....

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Миларепа -просветленный йогин достигший полной реализации, один из многих.....


Миларепа практиковал не йогу Патанджали, если что.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.08.2015), Говинда (15.08.2015), Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Нико (15.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У Чандракирти нет такого, что "атман и есть, и одновременно его нет"). Там яснее!)


И это не предел: устав караульной службы еще понятнее, там вообще все однозначно. Его и следует читать для устранения сомнений! ))))

----------


## Нико

> И это не предел: устав караульной службы еще понятнее, там вообще все однозначно. Его и следует читать для устранения сомнений! ))))


Отмазался)))

----------

Сергей Хос (15.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> И это не предел: устав караульной службы еще понятнее, там вообще все однозначно. Его и следует читать для устранения сомнений! ))))


Цитирую по памяти (32 года прошло как..): ... часовой обязан- бдительно охранять и стойко оборонять свой пост, нести службу бодро, ничем не отвлекаясь, не выпускать из рук оружие и никому не передавать его- включая лиц- которым он подчинён.. продвигаясь по указанному маршруту- внимательно осматривать подступы к посту, ограждения, и исправность средств сигнализации.. 
Итак- как видим- то-же подвержено многозначности...(((

----------

Сергей Хос (15.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> ну насчет тонких и незаметных йогину, архат ведь тож человек прежде?


Архат уже не человек (не голубь конечно), но он тот кто выпал из Сансары.

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Миларепа практиковал не йогу Патанджали, если что.


оппа! а чем йога Патанджали от другой отличается? насколько мне имхуеца, Патанджали йогу то и не изобретал никакую, просто классифицировал, если это слово уместно..

----------


## Нико

> оппа! а чем йога Патанджали от другой отличается? насколько мне имхуеца, Патанджали йогу то и не изобретал никакую, просто классифицировал, если это слово уместно..


Доня, я не люблю противоречить людям, но это Ваше замечание не в кассу. ) Вы на буддийском форуме, заметьте. )

----------


## Доня

харашо! спасибо всем, кто приложил усилия донести до меня понимание того, что интересовало! Поняла так: на самом деле йога и путь Будды очень перемешаны (я не про будд"изм) Он шёл путем йоги, потом обрел свой путь и просветлился. Любой, кто серьезно занимается йогой, рано или поздно делают то же самое, потому как все заповеди йоги работают до определенного момента, потом они формируют также твой индивидуальный путь, и в йоге это заметно уже на 3 ступени (хатха, та самая к которой приравнивают всю йогу). Беда в том, что многие застревают на хатхе и не идут дальше, а основная йога- это дальше, она потом и соединяется с в свой буддийсткий путь (повторюсь здесь, что пишу исключительно про путь самого Будды. а не про "измы", которые хрен разберешь, одними терминами замучають! :Facepalm: ) Так что, всем ОМ!

----------


## Доня

> Доня, я не люблю противоречить людям, но это Ваше замечание не в кассу. ) Вы на буддийском форуме, заметьте. )


заметила, могу еще заметить, что вы свободны не противоречить, ведь вы же на буддийском форуме? :Wink:

----------


## Харуказе

> Короче понятно, о йоге здесь никто ниче не знает и не понимает, и опять догматизм сплошной!)  я слышала, что современный буддизм в корне отличается от того что на самом деле Будду Шакьямуни проповедовал. Ну да ладно! Заморачиваться не стану, думаю мне йога то же самое что и буддизм может дать как конечная цель, учитывая, что конечной целью йоги - это устранение 4 препятствий: 1. Ложное знание. 2. Истинное знание. 3. Память, ;. Сон. Простите, о каком таком временном состояньце а ля свободы можно ваще говорить, типа самадхи - эта так просто ты мыслишко осознал, которая опять тебя может захомутать через время... Охх охх уж эти привязки везде!


Суровое учение. Когда я ем,я ем. Когда я сплю,я сплю. От истинного и ложного знания я бы еще смог отказаться,а вот спать я люблю.

----------


## Доня

> Суровое учение. Когда я ем,я ем. Когда я сплю,я сплю. От истинного и ложного знания я бы еще смог отказаться,а вот спать я люблю.


пришло на ум на ваш коммент.
 - В чужую шкуру мне не влезть, 
и мной не могут быть другие,
 и я такой какой я есть, 
а те кто лучше - не такие))
 Губерман

----------


## Харуказе

> пришло на ум на ваш коммент.
>  - В чужую шкуру мне не влезть, 
> и мной не могут быть другие,
>  и я такой какой я есть, 
> а те кто лучше - не такие))
>  Губерман


С точки зрения буддизма абсолютно неверное стихотворение. Буддизм полностью построен на сострадании и возможности взаимопонимания между всеми живыми существами. Так что в чужую шкуру можно влезть,только осторожно,а то и по морде могут дать (хотя уже 10 тысяч лет шкуры не носят,разве что шубы).

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Нико (15.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> заметила, могу еще заметить, что вы свободны не противоречить, ведь вы же на буддийском форуме?


Quod licet Iovi, non licet bovi

----------


## Нико

Кмк, тут тролль. Докажите обратное. Пропаганда небуддийских уже налицо.

----------


## Доня

> С точки зрения буддизма абсолютно неверное стихотворение. Буддизм полностью построен на сострадании и возможности взаимопонимания между всеми живыми существами. Так что в чужую шкуру можно влезть,только осторожно,а то и по морде могут дать (хотя уже 10 тысяч лет шкуры не носят,разве что шубы).


ну тут смысл стиха я увидела в том, что природа человеков одинакова, а кто пытается считать себя лучше других, тот заблуждается.... на самом деле, фраза " я такой, какой я есть"  в вашем контексте напомнила мне и мою любовь поспать! Но я повторюсь, что сон и память как препятствие - это для житейского ума шок! В Махабхарате один из кшатриев (Арджуна) преодолел это препятствие, ну так он спал, просто спал хоть стоя (не вместо коня конечно) и если надо час-три чтоб восстановиться.

----------


## Shus

> ......


Стесняюсь спросить... А зачем Вы свою симпатичную автарку на это пергидрольное чмо поменяли? 
Конечно если что-то очень внутреннее - можете не отвечать.

----------


## Доня

> Quod licet Iovi, non licet bovi


слегка не поняла, надеюсь вы про тролля не про меня пошутили? а то смахивает на злостную секту.. а я вообще то по теме пишу.. так то :Cry:

----------


## Нико

> Стесняюсь спросить... А зачем Вы свою симпатичную автарку на это пергидрольное чмо поменяли? 
> Конечно если что-то очень внутреннее - можете не отвечать.


У меня пока настроение побыть в таком образе. В профиле фото сохранилось)))). И это не чмо, люблю я Энни с юности).

----------

Shus (15.08.2015), Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Сергей Хос (15.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> слегка не поняла, надеюсь вы про тролля не про меня пошутили? а то смахивает на злостную секту.. а я вообще то по теме пишу.. так то


Это не секта. Вы пишете про "конечную цель буддизма", между прочим. Ассоциируете её с индуистской йогой. Этот номер не пройдёт же....

----------


## Харуказе

> ну тут смысл стиха я увидела в том, что природа человеков одинакова, а кто пытается считать себя лучше других, тот заблуждается.... на самом деле, фраза " я такой, какой я есть"  в вашем контексте напомнила мне и мою любовь поспать! Но я повторюсь, что сон и память как препятствие - это для житейского ума шок! В Махабхарате один из кшатриев (Арджуна) преодолел это препятствие, ну так он спал, просто спал хоть стоя (не вместо коня конечно) и если надо час-три чтоб восстановиться.


Ну он все равно же спал. Просто буддизм не призывает отказываться от того что естественно. Отказ от сна и еды для большинства приведет лишь к новым страданиям.

----------


## Доня

> Это не секта. Вы пишете про "конечную цель буддизма", между прочим. Ассоциируете её с индуистской йогой. Этот номер не пройдёт же....


 чет  я не поняла, а вы не тролль случайно?  :Big Grin:  похоже так то на разводку  :Facepalm:

----------


## Доня

> Доня, я не люблю противоречить людям, но это Ваше замечание не в кассу. ) Вы на буддийском форуме, заметьте. )


вы пытаетесь отвечать за других участников форума...

----------


## Нико

> чет  я не поняла, а вы не тролль случайно?  похоже так то на разводку


Я "основной участник форума". Не модератор, но "имею связи". Вы искренне задавайте вопросы тут, и Вам ответят тоже честно. Если будет пропаганда небуддийских -- забанят Вас. Надеюсь, это понятно?

----------


## Нико

> вы пытаетесь отвечать за других участников форума...


дело в том, что они просто не удосуживаются отвечать).

----------

Сергей Хос (15.08.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Суровое учение. Когда я ем,я ем. Когда я сплю,я сплю. От истинного и ложного знания я бы еще смог отказаться,а вот спать я люблю.


А как же насчет памяти? Трудно представить человек без памяти, без ложных и истинных знаний еще и не спит. Да он в паринирване возможно... но куда же память подевалась?

----------


## Нико

> А как же насчет памяти? Трудно представить человек без памяти, без ложных и истинных знаний еще и не спит. Да он в паринирване возможно... но куда же память подевалась?


В паринирване, Мария Дролма, согласно ранним буддийским учениям, сознание угасает. Бытие, соответственно, прекращается. Но мы, махаянские отступники, в это не верим! )))

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А как же насчет памяти? Трудно представить человек без памяти, без ложных и истинных знаний еще и не спит. Да он в паринирване возможно... но куда же память подевалась?


Это просто не совсем корректный перевод Йога-сутр Шри Патанджали.

----------


## Доня

> Я "основной участник форума". Не модератор, но "имею связи". Вы искренне задавайте вопросы тут, и Вам ответят тоже честно. Если будет пропаганда небуддийских -- забанят Вас. Надеюсь, это понятно?


Дак какая пропаганда!? вы о чём вообще? Тут тема то отличие ОДНОГО от ДРУГОГО... интересно а как вы хотите разобраться в теме, зная или изучив что то ОДНО? Впрочем вы все время так и делаете....Насчет искренности - а я что по вашему до этого делала?

----------


## Доня

> дело в том, что они просто не удосуживаются отвечать).


а это как понять? мания величия чтоль? :Cry:

----------


## Доня

> Это просто не совсем корректный перевод Йога-сутр Шри Патанджали.


возможно... так научил меня мой учитель йог..

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.08.2015)

----------


## Олег Лего

> Будда практиковал не йогу, а путь к просветлению, однако. )


Будда обучался практике йоги у извейстнейших учителей того времени.




> Вначале Сиддхартха направился к отшельникам, жившим вокруг брахмана Райваты, но быстро оставил это место и перешел в Вайшали, к известному созерцателю Арада-Каламе, принадлежавшему по своим воззрениям, по-видимому, к старинной индийской философской школе Санкхья. У Арада-Каламы было 300 учеников, которых он обучал медитации Сферы Ничто (Мир Полного Отсутствия Всего, принадлежит к Миру Без Форм). После недолгой тренировки Бодхисаттва сумел достичь состояния погруженности в Сферу Ничто и спросил учителя: "Вы достигли только этой ступени сосредоточения?" "Да, - ответил Арада, - теперь, что знаю я, знаешь ты." Тогда Бодхисаттва подумал: "Значит, нужно искать чего-то более действенного." И ушел в Центральную Индию. Там через некоторое время он встретил Удрака Рамапутру, обучавшего 700 учеников сосредоточению ума в Сфере ни сознания, ни не-сознания (Мир Ни Присутствия [познания], Ни Отсутствия [познания], принадлежит к Миру Без Форм) и стал учиться у него. За короткое время достигнув Сферы ни сознания, ни не-сознания, Бодхисаттва, поговорив с Удракой, как и с Арадой, оставил его, сказав себе: "Нет, это тоже не ведет к Нирване!" Пять из учеников Удраки последовали за ним.

----------


## Нико

> Дак какая пропаганда!? вы о чём вообще? Тут тема то отличие ОДНОГО от ДРУГОГО... интересно а как вы хотите разобраться в теме, зная или изучив что то ОДНО? Впрочем вы все время так и делаете....Насчет искренности - а я что по вашему до этого делала?


Я не знаю, что Вы делали до этого, но про отличия Вам же уже сказали. Не согласны?

----------


## Доня

> А как же насчет памяти? Трудно представить человек без памяти, без ложных и истинных знаний еще и не спит. Да он в паринирване возможно... но куда же память подевалась?


субъективное моё мнение: Что такое память? это склад некой информации, получаемой по жизни, опять же хлам, вам в итоге он зачем будет нужен? Что вы боитесь забыть такого, с чем вам невозможно будет расстаться?

----------


## Доня

> Я не знаю, что Вы делали до этого, но про отличия Вам же уже сказали. Не согласны?


нет

----------


## Нико

> Будда обучался практике йоги у извейстнейших учителей того времени.


Я же сказала выше, что Будда долгое время занимался аскезой, практикуя самадхи. Это не привело к желаемому результату. После того, как Будда это понял, началась истинная практика пути к просветлению.

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> нет


Это Ваше право, но я бы не стала так упорствовать на буддийском форуме.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Будда обучался практике йоги у извейстнейших учителей того времени.


Это были шрамана (самана), учителя не признающие авторитета Вед.

Термин санкхя, того времени означал - анализ. Поэтому его ещё применяли и к Абхидхарме. 
Философские школы, или правильней даршаны, возникли значительно позже, и уже на основе Вед.

----------


## Доня

> Это были шрамана (самана), учителя не признающие авторитета Вед.
> 
> Термин санкхя, того времени означал - анализ. Поэтому его ещё применяли и к Абхидхарме. 
> Философские школы, или правильней даршаны, возникли значительно позже, и уже на основе Вед.


Разве санкхья - не самая первая из даршан считается? Потом  йога, веданта и т.д..

----------


## Доня

> Это Ваше право, но я бы не стала так упорствовать на буддийском форуме.


ну спасиб, что хоть какое то право признали моё!

----------

Нико (16.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Разве санкхья - не самая первая из даршан считается? Потом  йога, веданта и т.д..


Доня, у Патанджали и Шакьямуни несколько разная вероучительная база. Если принять, что она исходит непосредственно из медитативного опыта, а не просто абстрактной диалектики, то выходит что и самадхи у них различно оказалось, раз по выходе из него у них разные онтологические выводы.
Можно конечно возразить, что у них отличается лишь языковый символизм, но в "душе" они думают одинаково, но так мы вообще ни о чем не сможем делать заключения. 
Ну и разумеется, чтобы судить одно или разное у них самадхи и освобождающее знание как результат, нужно наверное самому пережить на опыте самадхи Будды и самадхи Патанджали, а потом сравнить. Но врядли у нас это получится и остаётся лишь фантазировать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Доня, у Патанджали и Шакьямуни несколько разная вероучительная база. Если принять, что она исходит непосредственно из медитативного опыта, а не просто абстрактной диалектики, то выходит что и самадхи у них различно оказалось, раз по выходе из него у них разные онтологические выводы.
> Можно конечно возразить, что у них отличается лишь языковый символизм, но в "душе" они думают одинаково, но так мы вообще ни о чем не сможем делать заключения. 
> Ну и разумеется, чтобы судить одно или разное у них самадхи и освобождающее знание как результат, нужно наверное самому пережить на опыте самадхи Будды и самадхи Патанджали, а потом сравнить. Но врядли у нас это получится и остаётся лишь фантазировать.


 Патанджали не изобрел йогу, а классифицировал, объединив знания блуждающих по Индии аскетов, тем самым сложив все в систему, вот и получился один из даршанов. Понятно что у Шакьямуни свое учение, религия считается вроде, одна из..? А насчет сравнить самадхи можно только таким образом полностью в вами соглашусь! И конечную цель понять - одна она и та же или все таки разная - возможно из опыта. Думаю, если бы освобождение пришло, то вопросов бы таких больше не возникло, это ж все от ума, бла-бла-блажки.. Но я укрепляю свою морковку, ибо мотивация -  вещь серьезная ну пути к "счастью"!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Разве санкхья - не самая первая из даршан считается? Потом  йога, веданта и т.д..


Считается, да и то не всеми.

Но  во времена, Будды Шакьямуни не было ещё  даршан. Их нет ни в ранних буддийских ни в ранних джаинских текстах.
С развитием древнеиндийской культуры, потребности людей перестали удовлетворять гимны, заклинания и обряды Вед. Даже большинство брахманов уже не понимали ведийского языка. Духовные и культурные поиски породили огромное количество шраман отрицающих авторитет Вед.

 До Просветления Шакьямуни самыми известным шраманами были Арада Калама и Удрака Рамапутра, он у них обучался и достиг высочайших реализаций возможных в самсаре. Но его искания не были удовлетворены, это всё ещё была самсара.  

То, что пишут об этих Учителях - санкхя, йога и т.п., всё это современные предположения с  пометкой "возможно были теми то.."

Ещё длительное время после Ухода Будды Шакьмуни, под санкхьей, понимали просто анализ элементов. Этих анализов было много и разных, часто противоречивых.
Под йогой понималось - уздание . (даже пракорень один (йудж\удж) Разные учителя\традиции использовали это уздание для совершенно разных целей исходя из собственных представлений.

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Патанджали не изобрел йогу, а классифицировал, объединив знания блуждающих по Индии аскетов, тем самым сложив все в систему, вот и получился один из даршанов. Понятно что у Шакьямуни свое учение, религия считается вроде, одна из..? А насчет сравнить самадхи можно только таким образом полностью в вами соглашусь! И конечную цель понять - одна она и та же или все таки разная - возможно из опыта. Думаю, если бы освобождение пришло, то вопросов бы таких больше не возникло, это ж все от ума, бла-бла-блажки.. Но я укрепляю свою морковку, ибо мотивация -  вещь серьезная ну пути к "счастью"!


Ну вот смотрите. Патанджали говорит, что есть "пуруша", независимый субьект или дух отличный от пракрити-материи и есть Ишвара, не творец вроде но скажем так , архитектор Вселенной и её управитель. У Будды этого либо нет, либо он не говорит.Кто-то что-то не досмотрел в самадхи? Различия или бла-бла-бла? Кому как. 
Иногда думается, что санкхья-йога будь она подемократичней в социальном плане, создай она монашеский орден и литературу удовлетворяющюю как аскетов так и простые массы народы, вполне бы могла тягаться с буддизмом.

----------


## Олег Лего

> Это были шрамана (самана), учителя не признающие авторитета Вед.
> 
> Термин санкхя, того времени означал - анализ. Поэтому его ещё применяли и к Абхидхарме.
> Философские школы, или правильней даршаны, возникли значительно позже, и уже на основе Вед.





> До Просветления Шакьямуни самыми известным шраманами были Арада Калама и Удрака Рамапутра, он у них обучался и достиг высочайших реализаций возможных в самсаре. Но его искания не были удовлетворены, это всё ещё была самсара.  
> 
> То, что пишут об этих Учителях - санкхя, йога и т.п., всё это современные предположения с  пометкой "возможно были теми то.."


Читаем Ашвагхоша "Буддачарита", Алара Калама говорит Гаутаме (тогда еще просто Шакьямуни):




> Ты должен знать, что изменчивые проявления суть
> Объекты чувств и их органы,
> Руки и ноги, речь и мышление, а также
> Органы деторождения и выделения.
> 
> Знание этого поля [изменчивости] есть то,
> Что [называется] образом мыслей знатока поля.
> Того же, кто созерцает собственную самость (Атман),
> Того называют знатоком поля Атмана.
> ...


...
и еще
...



> Другой знаток, установив связь с собственной самостью (Атман),
> Которая свободно входит в чистое пространство,
> И видя, что оно бесконечно,
> Открывает еще нечто новое.
> 
> Еще один, наделенный добродетелью высшего Атмана,
> Стремится прекратить действие собственной самости
>                                                             посредством собственной самости.
> И он видит, что более ничего не существует.
> ...


Учитель говорит о поле, познающем поле, Атмане... Заметьте также, его упоминание авторитета Капилы (считается автором основных принципов индуистской философской системы санкхья, изложенной в классическом философском тексте «Санкхья-карика»). Не просто "современные предположения", а она самая - санкхья. И так же он упоминает упражнения в медитации (йогические или нет, судите саи), которые венчаются самадхи. (См. Сутры Патанджали).

По моэму, это не так уж принципиально. Ведь Будда, в своем учении пошел дальше этих учителей.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.08.2015), Мария Дролма (16.08.2015)

----------


## Олег Лего

> У меня вопрос, который сидит где то на подкорке и часто портит мою садхану))Ю может кто поможет прояснить. Он похож с этой темой, немного прояснила для себя, но не уверена что на все 100%. Восьмая ступень йоги Патанджали - самадхи, чем эта реализация отличается от реализации Будды, если учесть, что он тож просветленный? Только мне как ребенку надо объяснять. Насчет йоги можно терминологию, в буддизме ориентируюсь слабо в плане терминов, понимаю суть (ну насколько развита!) Читая сию тему поняла так (не сочтите за бред, хотя неважно)): просветление случается, затем выбор - рождаться опять сюдой или нет (кудой тогда -не поняла слегка ), но... раз просветленное создание понимает, что он столько лет дил только для себя (вернее эго) и даже когда шел тяжким благородным путем, тож для себя, поэтому нужно опять сюдой (это Бодхисаттвы), потом идет служение - тайное, явное... а потом, когда он поможет еще куче народу просветлиться, тогда он и может себе позволить уйти в паринирвану, тобишь именно тогда и состоится реализация Будды. Ежели не так, тогда в чем же разница. Если просветленных было много, а Будда -один. Может кто сможет мне объяснить, а то замучилась уже


Доня, что бы разобраться во всем этом надо четко разграничивать понятия:

Йога. Приводить определение не буду (тысячи их, как и самих разновидностей йоги). Раджа-йога (которая у Патанджали) это прежде всего инструмент. Говорят даже "йогическое познание", или" йогическая медитация". Как вы его будете использовать и в какой сфере (искать связи с богом, абсолютом, брахманом, пустотой, зарабатывать бабки ...) - дело сугубо личное.

Буддизм - путь, учение, религия (тут не все соглашаются), призванная привести вас к освобождению. Будда искал освобождения. Как уже упоминалось выше, он учился у учителей, обучавших медитативному познанию (по моему вполне йогическому, хотя вот люди не соглашаются) и своей философии (о поле и познающем это поле Атмане ). Однако Будда пошел дальше и отбросил эту философию как несостоятельную (не ведущую к освобождению), предложив свой путь освобождения.

----------

Доня (21.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Иногда думается, что санкхья-йога будь она подемократичней в социальном плане, создай она монашеский орден и литературу удовлетворяющюю как аскетов так и простые массы народы, вполне бы могла тягаться с буддизмом.


Ну ладно, девушка - духовная физкультурница, которая познает некую высшую истину через некие личные ощущения, но Вам-то такое писать попросту грешно. :Smilie:  Это даже не конь в вакууме.

Я напомню, что санкьхья - это одно из философских воззрений (и методов - санкьхя-йога) внутри брахманизма/индуизма. Датировки Вы конечно же знаете.
А под буддизмом понимают полноценную религию, со всеми комплексом: от философии, доктрины, ритуалов и пр. до институциональных (монашеских и мирских) структур).

P.S. То, о чем Вы говорите, сделал в начале 9-го века Шанкара в рамках индуизма.

----------

Максим& (16.08.2015), Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Нико (16.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Читаем Ашвагхоша "Буддачарита", Алара Калама говорит Гаутаме (тогда еще просто Шакьямуни):
> 
> 
> ...
> и еще
> ...
> 
> 
> Учитель говорит о поле, познающем поле, Атмане... Заметьте также, его упоминание авторитета Капилы (считается автором основных принципов индуистской философской системы санкхья, изложенной в классическом философском тексте «Санкхья-карика»). Не просто "современные предположения", а она самая - санкхья. И так же он упоминает упражнения в медитации (йогические или нет, судите саи), которые венчаются самадхи. (См. Сутры Патанджали).
> ...


По-моему это лишь говорит о том, что Ашвагхоша во втором веке н.э. имел представление об учении современных ему санкхьяиков, которые считали праотцом своего учения некоего легендарного Капилу, которому как полагают ученные мужи "Сутра-Карики" не принадлежали, а первое известное литературное произведение это сутры Ишваракришны, вероятно 3 в. Так вот, Ашвагхоша как вариант, полемизирует ретроспективно с санкхьяиками приписывая ихние опровержения Будде.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Читаем Ашвагхоша "Буддачарита", Алара Калама говорит Гаутаме (тогда еще просто Шакьямуни):
> 
> 
> ...
> и еще
> ...
> 
> 
> Учитель говорит о поле, познающем поле, Атмане... Заметьте также, его упоминание авторитета Капилы (считается автором основных принципов индуистской философской системы санкхья, изложенной в классическом философском тексте «Санкхья-карика»). Не просто "современные предположения", а она самая - санкхья. И так же он упоминает упражнения в медитации (йогические или нет, судите саи), которые венчаются самадхи. (См. Сутры Патанджали).
> ...


Всё же Гуру Ашвагхоша это уже время расцвета классического санскрита, причём уже письменного. К тому времени не только сложились ранние даршаны  (йога, санкхья..), но и их истории\терминология\тексты.
А на классическом санскрите  уже и поэмы\пьесы начали писать, чему яркий пример Буддхачарита. 


Как по  мне, тоже не очень принципиально. Наверное пишу лишь, чтоб не было путаницы, и все могли следовать тем путём, который ближе.

П.С. Пока писал, уже и Максим&, почти о томже ответил  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> Ну ладно, девушка - духовная физкультурница, которая познает некую высшую истину через некие личные ощущения, но Вам-то такое писать попросту грешно. Это даже не конь в вакууме.
> 
> Я напомню, что санкьхья - это одно из философских воззрений (и методов - санкьхя-йога) внутри брахманизма/индуизма. Датировки Вы конечно же знаете.
> А под буддизмом понимают полноценную религию, со всеми комплексом: от философии, доктрины, ритуалов и пр. до институциональных (монашеских и мирских) структур).
> 
> P.S. То, о чем Вы говорите, сделал в начале 9-го века Шанкара в рамках индуизма.


Так мне кажется, я это и имел в ввиду, что санкхьяики, являясь ортодоксальной даршаной,  были этой ортодоксией социально и  ограничены. То есть ни женщинам, ни шудрам не место в ихнем духовном движе. Как я понимаю, у Будды такого ограничения не было. Это раз. Два - Будда организовал Сангху по монашескому образцу, с дисциплиной и все такое. До Шанкары в брахманизме-индуизме до этого не додумались. А монастыри как мне думается способствуют популярности данного учения в народе. И три - это Канон, то есть корпус сутр, гимнов, и джатак удовлетворявших любые категории населения. Санкхьяики такой популярной литературы не создали как мне кажется. Если бы все это у них имело место, то как мне думается они бы могли тягатся в популярности с буддизмом так как по сути, многие темы у них общие.. карма, сансара, дукха, авидья, мокша-нирвана, путь к освобождению, медитация.
Но конечно, это лишь мои фантазии на досуге.

----------


## Shus

> Так мне кажется, я это и имел в ввиду, что санкхьяики, являясь ортодоксальной даршаной,  были этой ортодоксией социально и  ограничены. То есть ни женщинам, ни шудрам не место в ихнем духовном движе. Как я понимаю, у Будды такого ограничения не было. Это раз. Два - Будда организовал Сангху по монашескому образцу, с дисциплиной и все такое. До Шанкары в брахманизме-индуизме до этого не додумались. А монастыри как мне думается способствуют популярности данного учения в народе. И три - это Канон, то есть корпус сутр, гимнов, и джатак удовлетворявших любые категории населения. Санкхьяики такой популярной литературы не создали как мне кажется. Если бы все это у них имело место, то как мне думается они бы могли тягатся в популярности с буддизмом так как по сути, многие темы у них общие.. карма, сансара, дукха, авидья, мокша-нирвана, путь к освобождению, медитация.
> Но конечно, это лишь мои фантазии на досуге.


Не... Тут дело не в фантазиях, а в системности.
Если упрщенно, то санкьхя, как философское учение, и буддисткая (ну пусть) абхидхарма - это одна предметная область сравнения и анализа.
Санкхья-йога и буддистская космология с джханами и пр. - это еще одна.
Все. философско-медитативная часть закончилась и других у санкхьи нет.
А у буддизма - монастыри, монахи, миряне, чакравартины, космология, джатаки и т.д. т п., чего аналогов или подобий в философской или медитативной системе не может быть по определению. 

Я Вам уже раньше по-моему говорил (Г.Ю.?), что наши книжки написаны в основном в контексте "философской истории" (18 школ и пр.) - такой историкоподобной гибридной фигни написанной специалистами по философами. Вот оцените, о чем пишут их западные колееги (здесь такая статья-обзор по западным истчникам, кстати частично в тему (чтоб понимать где жили и кем были Панджали и Будда): http://webshus.ru/?p=16375)

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Не... Тут дело не в фантазиях, а в системности.
> Если упрщенно, то санкьхя, как философское учение, и буддисткая (ну пусть) абхидхарма - это одна предметная область сравнения и анализа.
> Санкхья-йога и буддистская космология с джханами и пр. - это еще одна.
> Все. философско-медитативная часть закончилась и других у санкхьи нет.
> А у буддизма - монастыри, монахи, миряне, чакравартины, космология, джатаки и т.д. т п., чего аналогов или подобий в философской или медитативной системе не может быть по определению. 
> 
> Я Вам уже раньше по-моему говорил (Г.Ю.?), что наши книжки написаны в основном в контексте "философской истории" (18 школ и пр.) - такой историкоподобной гибридной фигни написанной специалистами по философами. Вот оцените, о чем пишут их западные колееги (здесь такая статья-обзор по западным истчникам, кстати частично в тему (чтоб понимать где жили и кем были Панджали и Будда): http://webshus.ru/?p=16375)


Да, спасибо. Я почти все, у вас на сайте прочитал и желаю вам долгих и здоровых лет жизни, ну и конечно же новых обновлений. Сейчас как раз взялся за М.Эллиаде "Йога,,,", ну и навеяло что-то общее у Патанджали и буддийских бхикшу. Но бог, с ним с этим Патанджали. У джайнов то чего не срослось?
Тоже вроде все наличное было для становления мировой религией?

----------


## Доня

> Ну ладно, девушка - духовная физкультурница, которая познает некую высшую истину через некие личные ощущения


если из контекста вырвать, то комплимент, а так -прям как голуби облажили -ощущеньице))))

----------


## Доня

> Доня, что бы разобраться во всем этом надо четко разграничивать понятия:
> 
> Йога. Приводить определение не буду (тысячи их, как и самих разновидностей йоги). Раджа-йога (которая у Патанджали) это прежде всего инструмент. Говорят даже "йогическое познание", или" йогическая медитация". Как вы его будете использовать и в какой сфере (искать связи с богом, абсолютом, брахманом, пустотой, зарабатывать бабки ...) - дело сугубо личное.
> 
> Буддизм - путь, учение, религия (тут не все соглашаются), призванная привести вас к освобождению. Будда искал освобождения. Как уже упоминалось выше, он учился у учителей, обучавших медитативному познанию (по моему вполне йогическому, хотя вот люди не соглашаются) и своей философии (о поле и познающем это поле Атмане ). Однако Будда пошел дальше и отбросил эту философию как несостоятельную (не ведущую к освобождению), предложив свой путь освобождения.


я уже давно поняла, что полемика идет "что круче"  :Smilie:  понятно , что буддизм по определению со всем своим "от философии, доктрины, ритуалов и пр. до институциональных (монашеских и мирских) структур".      :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): буду дальше просвещаться....

----------


## Доня

> Ну вот смотрите. Патанджали говорит, что есть "пуруша", независимый субьект или дух отличный от пракрити-материи и есть Ишвара, не творец вроде но скажем так , архитектор Вселенной и её управитель. У Будды этого либо нет, либо он не говорит.Кто-то что-то не досмотрел в самадхи? Различия или бла-бла-бла? Кому как. 
> Иногда думается, что санкхья-йога будь она подемократичней в социальном плане, создай она монашеский орден и литературу удовлетворяющюю как аскетов так и простые массы народы, вполне бы могла тягаться с буддизмом.


Будда считал такие вопросы бесполезными, в чем был как Бог прав!)

----------


## Максим&

> я уже давно поняла, что полемика идет "что круче"  понятно , что буддизм по определению со всем своим "от философии, доктрины, ритуалов и пр. до институциональных (монашеских и мирских) структур".     буду дальше просвещаться....


В сравнении с йогой Патанджали буддизм как явление безусловно "круче".  Тут и сказки и философия, искусство и литература, почувствовали одиночество от Пустоты, можно найти более умеренные варианты в китайском буддизме или амидаизме. Зарядка нужна? Опа..есть янтра-йога при случае, и даже цигун.Хочется чакр и пранаям? Найдётся и такое. Ну и конечно же популярность и лучшая доступность учителей. Так, что буддизм выигрывает тут однозначно ибо он многолик:-)

----------


## Shus

> Да, спасибо. Я почти все, у вас на сайте прочитал и желаю вам долгих и здоровых лет жизни, ну и конечно же новых обновлений. Сейчас как раз взялся за М.Эллиаде "Йога,,,", ну и навеяло что-то общее у Патанджали и буддийских бхикшу. Но бог, с ним с этим Патанджали. У джайнов то чего не срослось?
> Тоже вроде все наличное было для становления мировой религией?


Ну их джайнов...  :Smilie: 
Спать пошел, у нас уже полночь.
Удачи!

----------

Максим& (16.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

> В сравнении с йогой Патанджали буддизм как явление безусловно "круче".  Тут и сказки и философия, искусство и литература, почувствовали одиночество от Пустоты, можно найти более умеренные варианты в китайском буддизме или амидаизме. Зарядка нужна? Опа..есть янтра-йога при случае, и даже цигун.Хочется чакр и пранаям? Найдётся и такое. Ну и конечно же популярность и лучшая доступность учителей. Так, что буддизм выигрывает тут однозначно ибо он многолик:-)


согласна, ибо почему ринулась в новые поиски, потому как зациклинность современных йога тичеров на хатха-йоге(асаны) меня лично завело в конкретный "недуховно-физкультурный" тупик, серьезный, повторюсь...хотя конечно был могучий этап знакомства с телом, что совсем не лишнее, так как спасает многих от медитативного улета  :Smilie:  но есть и тут (в йоге) путь далее, а вот многоликости той и не хватает!

----------

Максим& (16.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> согласна, ибо почему ринулась в новые поиски, потому как зациклинность современных йога тичеров на хатха-йоге(асаны) меня лично завело в конкретный "недуховно-физкультурный" тупик, серьезный, повторюсь...хотя конечно был могучий этап знакомства с телом, что совсем не лишнее, так как спасает многих от медитативного улета  но есть и тут (в йоге) путь далее, а вот многоликости той и не хватает!


Вот-вот, кто бы без современной хатха-йоги про йогу Патанджали бы узнал. Да и то, как мне пока кажется, связь более искусственна нежели реальна.
У хатхи корни более шиваитские(натховские) , нежели "патанджальные". Просто Кришнамачарья, отец-основатель почти всего этого оздоровительного бума был пандит ( или ведантист или санкхьяик). Ну и представил йогу западному сообществу колонизаторов в элегантных одеждах философа-йога.
Видимо полуголых натхов как родоначальников хатха-йоги мир бы не воспринял. Ну и ещё одно, в Индии любят удревнять. Я удивляюсь ещё как Индра с Варуной не делали паванмуктасану:-)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Раз уж затронули современные западные линии хатха-йоги, то вопрос:

Где учился Шри Тирумалай Кришнамачарья, и кто был его Гуру?

----------


## Максим&

> Раз уж затронули современные западные линии хатха-йоги, то вопрос:
> 
> Где учился Шри Тирумалай Кришнамачарья, и кто был его Гуру?


Где-то в Непале. Если нужно конкретней, я вспомню автора и напишу где прочесть.

----------


## Максим&

Нашёл вот... «Если вы действительно хотите овладеть йогой, вам следует совершить путешествие в Тибет, где живет йогешвара Рамамохан Брахмачарья. На языке гургха существует книга под названием „Йога-гурандам“, в которой содержатся практические сведения об улучшении здоровья методами йоги. Если вы отправитесь к Рамамохану, вам откроется подлинный смысл „Йога-сутр“».

Это из книги Марии Николаевой "Основные школы хатха-йоги".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.08.2015)

----------


## Олег Лего

> я уже давно поняла, что полемика идет "что круче"  понятно , что буддизм по определению со всем своим "от философии, доктрины, ритуалов и пр. до институциональных (монашеских и мирских) структур".     буду дальше просвещаться....


Ну я бы так вопрос не ставил (что круче). Это как сказать, что хлеб "круче" ножа, который этот хлеб режет. Если вам интересно почитайте "Жизнеописания 84 махасиддхов". Хотя это и относится к буддийской тантре, но термин "йогин" там употребляется повсеместно.

----------


## Доня

> Ну я бы так вопрос не ставил (что круче). Это как сказать, что хлеб "круче" ножа, который этот хлеб режет. Если вам интересно почитайте "Жизнеописания 84 махасиддхов". Хотя это и относится к буддийской тантре, но термин "йогин" там употребляется повсеместно.


махасиддхи - великие чудесники!)) спасибо! поищу сейчас!

----------


## Доня

> Где-то в Непале. Если нужно конкретней, я вспомню автора и напишу где прочесть.


ну или так....В 28 лет брамин Кришнамачарья пешком отправился через Непал к озеру Манасаровар разысивать таинственного святого Брахмачари, жившего в пещере у подножия священной горы Кайлаш. Разыскав отшельника, молодой брамин остался у него на 7,5 лет

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Я Вам уже раньше по-моему говорил (Г.Ю.?), что наши книжки написаны в основном в контексте "философской истории" (18 школ и пр.) - такой историкоподобной гибридной фигни написанной специалистами по философами. Вот оцените, о чем пишут их западные колееги (здесь такая статья-обзор по западным истчникам, кстати частично в тему (чтоб понимать где жили и кем были Панджали и Будда): http://webshus.ru/?p=16375)


*В последней работе – «Буддизм в тени брахманизма» – он показывает, как именно брахманский проект «дезавуации» и низложения буддизма происходил: путем создания пропагандистских сочинений (Рамаяна, Махабхарата, пураны), представлявших буддистов в нелестном свете, путем создания препятствий для жизни и деятельности, в том числе – международной торговли, с которой были тесно связаны буддисты, и путём прямого насилия.
* из статьи источника

вопрос, автор читал Махабхарату? Рамаяну, Пураны? такое ощущение, что вряд ли! да и томов в Махабхарате так много, что видать проигнорил!)) где там про буддистов, да еще и в нелестном свете, непонятно!

----------

Пема Ванчук (23.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> *В последней работе – «Буддизм в тени брахманизма» – он показывает, как именно брахманский проект «дезавуации» и низложения буддизма происходил: путем создания пропагандистских сочинений (Рамаяна, Махабхарата, пураны), представлявших буддистов в нелестном свете, путем создания препятствий для жизни и деятельности, в том числе – международной торговли, с которой были тесно связаны буддисты, и путём прямого насилия.* 
> из статьи источника
> вопрос, автор читал Махабхарату? Рамаяну, Пураны? такое ощущение, что вряд ли! да и томов в Махабхарате так много, что видать проигнорил!)) где там про буддистов, да еще и в нелестном свете, непонятно!


Вопрос не понял, но догадываюсь, что не разобрались, поэтому поясняю: автор статьи по ссылке (Шарыгин) цитирует Бронкхорста, конкретно его работу: Bronkhorst J. "Buddhism in the Shadow of Brahmanism". Этот текст есть в интернете, можете найти и почитать (у него правда довольно своеобразные теории).

Что читал или не читал Бронкхорст (я полагаю, что много чего, причем на санскрите и пали) можно догадаться из его биографии: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._Bronkhorst
Если захотите вступить с ним в яростную полемику - помогу найти его е-мейл.

Кстати, а Вы зачем мне этот вопрос задали? Соскучились по общению? :Smilie:

----------

Фил (22.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Вопрос не понял, но догадываюсь, что не разобрались, поэтому поясняю: автор статьи по ссылке (Шарыгин) цитирует Бронкхорста, конкретно его работу: Bronkhorst J. "Buddhism in the Shadow of Brahmanism". Этот текст есть в интернете, можете найти и почитать (у него правда довольно своеобразные теории).
> 
> Что читал или не читал Бронкхорст (я полагаю, что много чего, причем на санскрите и пали) можно догадаться из его биографии: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._Bronkhorst
> Если захотите вступить с ним в яростную полемику - помогу найти его е-мейл.
> 
> Кстати, а Вы зачем мне этот вопрос задали? Соскучились по общению?


Не ну мне просто интересно стало! я сразу то не могу в лоб!)) мне надо почитать, вникнуть, поразмышлять. Скажем так, доходит не сразу, но основательно. Вот я и села не спеша, в очередной раз у компьютера просмотреть другие мнения. Нашла ваш поскриптум еле видимым шрифтом, заинтересовало!) Стала читать материал, очень непредвзято читала, но когда дошла до этих строк, что то во мне провозгласило, что как то очень уж не "клеятся" сие выводы. Ощущения что автор "поплыл".)) Автор ссылается на людей, которые все это читали, так и я тож так могу сделать, ибо я смотрела фильм Махабхарата (потому как реально пол жизни нужно чтобы этот труд прочесть), ну и самая суть Махабхараты -  в Бхагават Гите (вот с ней и знакомлюсь!). А так то знаю людей, которые все это читали. Они очень успешно совмещают йогу и буддизм,( причем все верно здесь пишут насчет йоги и буддизма в т.ч. и вы), но вот у йогов  этих нет такой предвзятости к самой йоги, как здесь. И разобрались они тщательно по той и другой теме, изучая не только учения Будды. И кстати, тож из первоисточников!))  
В полемику с Бронкхорстом вступить не хочу, ибо не читаю на санскрите и пали, а вот тот автор, что снял его материал, на мой взгляд явно че то не доглядел)))
Ну а вам написала, так как вы дельные советы мне давали, впрочем как и много других участников форума! Тут так яростно за...рали йогу, простите. Но ведь это тож в умах людей сидит разделение на лучше и хуже. Ведь кому то чтобы дойти до масштабности буддизма без йоги просто нельзя было бы (думаю как мне к примеру!) Да и в здоровом теле здоровая медитация - сами понимаете надеюсь! 
P.S. Если же у вас желания нет со мной общаться, ну тогда просто проигнорируйте моё словоизвержение в ваш адрес!))

----------


## Shus

> Не ну мне просто интересно стало! я сразу то не могу в лоб!)) мне надо почитать, вникнуть, поразмышлять. Скажем так, доходит не сразу, но основательно. Вот я и села не спеша, в очередной раз у компьютера просмотреть другие мнения. Нашла ваш поскриптум еле видимым шрифтом, заинтересовало!) Стала читать материал, очень непредвзято читала, но когда дошла до этих строк, что то во мне провозгласило, что как то очень уж не "клеятся" сие выводы. Ощущения что автор "поплыл".)) Автор ссылается на людей, которые все это читали, так и я тож так могу сделать, ибо я смотрела фильм Махабхарата (потому как реально пол жизни нужно чтобы этот труд прочесть), ну и самая суть Махабхараты -  в Бхагават Гите (вот с ней и знакомлюсь!). А так то знаю людей, которые все это читали. Они очень успешно совмещают йогу и буддизм,( причем все верно здесь пишут насчет йоги и буддизма в т.ч. и вы), но вот у йогов  этих нет такой предвзятости к самой йоги, как здесь. И разобрались они тщательно по той и другой теме, изучая не только учения Будды. И кстати, тож из первоисточников!))  
> В полемику с Бронкхорстом вступить не хочу, ибо не читаю на санскрите и пали, а вот тот автор, что снял его материал, на мой взгляд явно че то не доглядел)))
> Ну а вам написала, так как вы дельные советы мне давали, впрочем как и много других участников форума! Тут так яростно за...рали йогу, простите. Но ведь это тож в умах людей сидит разделение на лучше и хуже. Ведь кому то чтобы дойти до масштабности буддизма без йоги просто нельзя было бы (думаю как мне к примеру!) Да и в здоровом теле здоровая медитация - сами понимаете надеюсь! 
> P.S. Если же у вас желания нет со мной общаться, ну тогда просто проигнорируйте моё словоизвержение в ваш адрес!))


Мда...
По сути отвечать не буду, т.к. у Вас (не обижайтесь) несколько детское представление о буддологии.
А вот то, что Вы постоянно собственно буддизм с психотехниками (которые есть и в буддизме) путаете - сразу бросается в глаза. Даже я бы сказал не путаете, а для Вас это и есть суть буддизма. В этом нет ничего необычного, поскольку это нормальный "европодход": долой суеверия, даешь ментальные путешествия.
А вот у нативных буддистов (в Азии) наверное только процент-другой и занимается этими заморочками.

Попробуйте представить буддизм без шаматхи, випашьяны и пр. Вообще без медитаций (которые в буддизме в принципе совсем не обязательны), просто как религию. Представить, а затем разобраться и понять. Я, глядя на Вас, почему-то думаю, что у Вас не получится, т.к. будет скучно, сложно да и на фик не нужно.

----------

Нико (22.08.2015), Фил (23.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Мда...
> По сути отвечать не буду, т.к. у Вас (не обижайтесь) несколько детское представление о буддологии.
> А вот то, что Вы постоянно собственно буддизм с психотехниками (которые есть и в буддизме) путаете - сразу бросается в глаза. Даже я бы сказал не путаете, а для Вас это и есть суть буддизма. В этом нет ничего необычного, поскольку это нормальный "европодход": долой суеверия, даешь ментальные путешествия.
> А вот у нативных буддистов (в Азии) наверное только процент-другой и занимается этими заморочками.
> 
> Попробуйте представить буддизм без шаматхи, випашьяны и пр. Вообще без медитаций (которые в буддизме в принципе совсем не обязательны), просто как религию. Представить, а затем разобраться и понять. Я, глядя на Вас, почему-то думаю, что у Вас не получится, т.к. будет скучно, сложно да и на фик не нужно.


Вот не могу врубиться о чем вы! Я хочу освободиться от страданий и выйти из сансары, но... тут недавно осознала. что мне страшно! жажда жизни очень сильна во мне (я увидела это краем наблюдателя, такой титр прошел и исчез, но тело очень среагировало!) Когда читала о буддизме, будучи моложе (кстати увлекалась лекциями Гоенки), мне казалось, что я прирожденная монахиня, но как оказалось- это была незрелость и иллюзия! Потом, через годы, окунулась в йогу, но цель то была та же- освобождение (в принципе запара такая со временем все больше и больше возникает у людей кто себе не врет хоть иногда)) И вот, я тут понимаю, что йога не ведет к полному освобождению, а буддизм  - ведет. Но как? Ведь Будда был практик! Он ведь исключительно через медитацию познал свою природу! Я понимаю, что буддизм религия, но что вам даст это понимание, кроме очередной теории, которая не работает без практики! Хотя вот сейчас пишу и вспоминаю случай, когда с помощью простого чтения псалм у меня отключился ум и мне стало легче пережить горе, пришло какое то успокоение. Может быть вы это имеете ввиду?

----------


## Нико

> Вот не могу врубиться о чем вы! Я хочу освободиться от страданий и выйти из сансары, но... тут недавно осознала. что мне страшно! жажда жизни очень сильна во мне (я увидела это краем наблюдателя, такой титр прошел и исчез, но тело очень среагировало!) Когда читала о буддизме, будучи моложе (кстати увлекалась лекциями Гоенки), мне казалось, что я прирожденная монахиня, но как оказалось- это была незрелость и иллюзия! Потом, через годы, окунулась в йогу, но цель то была та же- освобождение (в принципе запара такая со временем все больше и больше возникает у людей кто себе не врет хоть иногда)) И вот, я тут понимаю, что йога не ведет к полному освобождению, а буддизм  - ведет. Но как? Ведь Будда был практик! Он ведь исключительно через медитацию познал свою природу! Я понимаю, что буддизм религия, но что вам даст это понимание, кроме очередной теории, которая не работает без практики! Хотя вот сейчас пишу и вспоминаю случай, когда с помощью простого чтения псалм у меня отключился ум и мне стало легче пережить горе, пришло какое то успокоение. Может быть вы это имеете ввиду?


Читайте материалы на сайте Shusа, и Вам откроется  :Kiss:

----------

Доня (22.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> .....Ведь Будда был практик! Он ведь исключительно через медитацию познал свою природу! Я понимаю, что буддизм религия, но что вам даст это понимание, кроме очередной теории, которая не работает без практики! .....


Вот и я про тоже. Вы под практикой понимаете только психотехники, а в Буддизме не это главное.
Я пожелаю Вам удачи и на этом давайте закончим.
Удачи в постижении 4-х БИ!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.08.2015), Доня (22.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Читайте материалы на сайте Shusа, и Вам откроется


Нико, прекращайте (серьезно). А то разозлюсь.
А когда я зол, я желчен, ехиден и злопамятен. А временами просто говнист.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я хочу освободиться от страданий и выйти из сансары,


Нескромный вопрос:

Вы реально этого хотите?

----------


## Нико

> Нико, прекращайте (серьезно). А то разозлюсь.
> А когда я зол, я желчен, ехиден и злопамятен. А временами просто говнист.


А что, Вы думаете, я издеваюсь???? Я сама их почитываю, полезно же. Вправляет мозги.

----------


## Доня

> Нескромный вопрос:
> 
> Вы реально этого хотите?


Ну вот полный ответ: Я хочу освободиться от страданий и выйти из сансары, но... тут недавно осознала. что мне страшно! жажда жизни очень сильна во мне (я увидела это краем наблюдателя, такой титр прошел и исчез, но тело очень среагировало!).  
Я поняла, что возможно в этой жизни моя задача -накопить благую карму, для начала.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я поняла, что возможно в этой жизни моя задача -накопить благую карму, для начала.


Зачем копить благую карму, только потому что об этом ктото говорит или гдето написано?
Что это Вам лично даст? Вдруг через много лет решите, что возможно задача в чёмто другом, а годы прошли.


имхо: В Учении Будды очень важно понимать свою Цель, чем она мотивирована, что нужно делать для её реализации.

----------

Shus (23.08.2015), Дубинин (23.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вот не могу врубиться о чем вы! Я хочу освободиться от страданий и выйти из сансары, но... тут недавно осознала. что мне страшно! жажда жизни очень сильна во мне (я увидела это краем наблюдателя, такой титр прошел и исчез, но тело очень среагировало!) Когда читала о буддизме, будучи моложе (кстати увлекалась лекциями Гоенки), мне казалось, что я прирожденная монахиня, но как оказалось- это была незрелость и иллюзия! Потом, через годы, окунулась в йогу, но цель то была та же- освобождение (в принципе запара такая со временем все больше и больше возникает у людей кто себе не врет хоть иногда)) И вот, я тут понимаю, что йога не ведет к полному освобождению, а буддизм  - ведет. Но как? Ведь Будда был практик! Он ведь исключительно через медитацию познал свою природу! Я понимаю, что буддизм религия, но что вам даст это понимание, кроме очередной теории, которая не работает без практики! Хотя вот сейчас пишу и вспоминаю случай, когда с помощью простого чтения псалм у меня отключился ум и мне стало легче пережить горе, пришло какое то успокоение. Может быть вы это имеете ввиду?


А Вы понимаете различия между Санкхья Йогой Капилы, Аштанга Йогой Патанджали и Буддизмом?
Это, вообще-то, 3 большие разницы!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

> А Вы понимаете различия между Санкхья Йогой Капилы, Аштанга Йогой Патанджали и Буддизмом?
> Это, вообще-то, 3 большие разницы!


Дак сейчас понимаю конечно, что есть различия!))) Санкхья и Йога - разные даршаны, а буддизм -религия. Даршаны до религии не дотягивают ессно! Но а нам то что от этих разниц? Простым смертным в смысле! Заблудится можно хоть где!))

----------


## Доня

> Зачем копить благую карму, только потому что об этом ктото говорит или гдето написано?
> Что это Вам лично даст? Вдруг через много лет решите, что возможно задача в чёмто другом, а годы прошли.
> 
> 
> имхо: В Учении Будды очень важно понимать свою Цель, чем она мотивирована, что нужно делать для её реализации.


копить благую карму как этап, потому как чтобы посветить себя выходу из круга перерождений нужен определенный образ жизни, а не каждому дано этот образ жизни создать ввиду ряда причин (одно из них -семья, дети  и пр.) Я вам вот что скажу, мне очень трудно принять страдание в этом мире (это 1 БА насколько я знаю), особенно когда страдают дети. И я понимаю, что здесь на Земле -не самый удачный вариант проживания жизни. И хочу иметь выбор после смерти, если всё так насчет реинкарнации ибо никто же точно не знает всей правды, кроме просветленных возможно. Но.. может быть и так, что когда ты достигнешь определенных состояниий (уже более менее чистый ум), то возможно мотивация твоя изменится, это же нормально! Насколько я знаю, мотивация Будды -было сострадание, которое он испытывал ко всем жс. 
А вот у меня встречный вопрос, как у вас с этим дело? разве вы не затем пришли в буддизм, чтобы также познать свою природу и стать свободным человеком с выбором рождаться ему в сансаре либо прекратить уже все это безобразие и раствориться во всем!)))

----------


## Доня

> Зачем копить благую карму, только потому что об этом ктото говорит или гдето написано?
> Что это Вам лично даст? Вдруг через много лет решите, что возможно задача в чёмто другом, а годы прошли.


Мне думается, что человек стремиться выйти из санасары. когда он объелся всего здесь трагичного. Вот может я объелась за столько времени пребывания))) Причем, я понимаю, что когда по молодости приходит такое желание можно принять это за блажь от неразделенной любви, к примеру. Однако я вполне счастливый человек! И карму выправляю свою не потому что кто там сказал и где то написали, а аккурат с помощью йоги. Там же тот же свод правил для благости -яма, нияма. Такой же принцип ненасилия, правдивости, нестяжательства и т.д. И внутренние кодексы, которые реально помогают осознать саму карму, как она работает на собственной шкуре так сказать.)) А разве чистки своего тела не помогают более тонкому восприятию реальности, ведь мы же итак ограничены здесь нашими 5 чувствами! Очень даже! Т.е. я на собственном опыте поняла, что мы МОЖЕМ сами регулировать свою жизнь и судьбу. А раз так, то и все остальное подвластно, почему бы не дерзнуть! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> раствориться во всем!)))


 :Smilie:  А какже - кайвалья?  :Wink:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У меня встречный вопрос, как у вас с этим дело? разве вы не затем пришли в буддизм, чтобы также познать свою природу и стать свободным человеком с выбором рождаться ему в сансаре либо прекратить уже все это безобразие и раствориться во всем!)))


Ну раз сам задал вопрос, то должен и на Ваш ответить  :Smilie: 

Раствориться стремления у меня - нет. В познании собственной природы тоже не вижу самоцели.

Цель имею, довольно простенькую: хорошо, правильно, с комфортом, с пользой для других и себя - прожить эту жизнь.
Думаю если так прожить жизнь, то перерождение будет хорошим и удачным.
Да и на одну жизнь сократятся  " неисчислимые кальпы " требующиеся для достижения Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи. 
Полного Истинного Просветления, которое как мне думается нужно лишь для того, чтобы можно было оказать максимальную помощь другим.

Имея доверие к Будде, Дхарме, Санге - "буддист". Думаю именно это доверие и отличает последователей Будды от "не-буддистов". 
При этом считаю, что Цели у разных последователей Будды, могут быть разные, различные временные (как напр. у меня  :Smilie:  ) или намного более Высшие.

----------


## Доня

> А какже - кайвалья?


дак ведь потеряется кайвалья! вы же сами писали. что самадхи (я почитала, это тоже самое что и кайвалья) состояние самсарное, нужно идти дальше.

----------


## Доня

> Цель имею, довольно простенькую: хорошо, правильно, с комфортом, с пользой для других и себя - прожить эту жизнь.
> Думаю если так прожить жизнь, то перерождение будет хорошим и удачным.


ну насчет копить благую карму, я это и имела ввиду. ведь когда ты живешь правильно, с пользой для себя и других -ты так и копишь свой тапас.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> дак ведь потеряется кайвалья! .


Насчёт кайвальи, это не вопрос.

Вернулся, чтоб уточнить, что это шутка, но не успел (

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ну насчет копить благую карму, я это и имела ввиду. ведь когда ты живешь правильно, с пользой для себя и других -ты так и копишь свой тапас.


Попробую ещё раз вернуться с чего начали:
Что значит карма, хорошая или плохая?
Копить хорошую карму - зачем?
Польза - в чём?

----------


## Доня

> Попробую ещё раз вернуться с чего начали:
> Что значит карма, хорошая или плохая?
> Копить хорошую карму - зачем?
> Польза - в чём?


карма - это причинно следственная связь. взял ты, запустил стаканом в соседа. получишь обратку однозначно!! Если перестанешь это делать, а начнешь соседу помогать, то и получишь обратку другую соответственно, а значит станет больше доверия к жизни. Вот и получается, чем больше совершаешь благих поступков, тем и карма твоя улучшается. Единственный момент, что стремиться нужно совершать благое в благости, а это уже вопрос знаний и действий в знании.
Польза очевидна. Зачем выбирать печаль, если есть повод для радости?

----------


## Дубинин

> карма - это причинно следственная связь. взял ты, запустил стаканом в соседа. получишь обратку однозначно!! Если перестанешь это делать, а начнешь соседу помогать, то и получишь обратку другую соответственно, а значит станет больше доверия к жизни. Вот и получается, чем больше совершаешь благих поступков, тем и карма твоя улучшается. Единственный момент, что стремиться нужно совершать благое в благости, а это уже вопрос знаний и действий в знании.
> Польза очевидна. Зачем выбирать печаль, если есть повод для радости?


Карма это не причинно- следственная связь, (во всяком случае в Тхераваде- вами симпатизируемой, и описанным вами способом). Насколько просвещали здесь Ттхеравадины, карма только по совокупности деяний- ввергает в некую локу (один из шести миров)- путём давания тела и места, а вот далее разборки внутри локи- этот самый причинный клубок (но не карма). (В других "буддизмах" думают иначе)

----------


## Доня

> Карма это не причинно- следственная связь, (во всяком случае в Тхераваде- вами симпатизируемой, и описанным вами способом). Насколько просвещали здесь Ттхеравадины, карма только по совокупности деяний- ввергает в некую локу (один из шести миров)- путём давания тела и места, а вот далее разборки внутри локи- этот самый причинный клубок (но не карма). (В других "буддизмах" думают иначе)


оппа! так а что тогда есть карма? :EEK!:  окей, заинтересовали! попробую покопать!! :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> оппа! так а что тогда есть карма?


Поступок или хотя бы намерение.

----------


## Shus

> карма только по совокупности деяний....


Деяние сильно вторично, тем более что оно может быть, а может и не быть. Первичен в данном случае ментальный позыв, т.к. в буддизме карма создается только намерением.
Запустить стаканом в соседа из сострадания или по злобе - разный кармический результат. 
Ну если организованной группой, да по предварительному сговору, да с применением заранее приобретенного в целях метания в жертву стакана - то авичи однозначно. :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.08.2015), Дубинин (23.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> оппа! так а что тогда есть карма? окей, заинтересовали! попробую покопать!!


Если с позиции Тхеравада, то вот  хорошая выборка  Слов Будды из Типитаки, и небольшие коментарии :
http://coollib.com/b/244478/read#t35


П.С.
Но ответ на свой вопрос - Зачем? я так и не получил  :Smilie: 
Только пожалуйста давайте Вы прямо сейчас не будете отвечать, а ответите позже, через некоторое время, когда будете точно уверены - Зачем?

----------

Доня (23.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Деяние сильно вторично, тем более что оно может быть, а может и не быть. Первичен в данном случае ментальный позыв, т.к. в буддизме карма создается только намерением.
> Запустить стаканом в соседа из сострадания или по злобе - разный кармический результат. 
> Ну если организованной группой, да по предварительному сговору, да с применением заранее приобретенного в целях метания в жертву стакана - то авичи однозначно.


часто многие сразу к делу переходят!)) если бы мы "видели" ментальные позывы, то конечно бы возник выбор "делать" или "не делать", а обычно ж как! сначала сделаешь, а потом наматываешь слезы на кулак!))) Человек сидит и рубит сук, на котором сидит. Ему гворят: "Не руби, упадешь!" Он продолжает, потом падает и восклицает советчику: "Пророк!"

----------


## Shus

> часто многие сразу к делу переходят!)) если бы мы "видели" ментальные позывы, то конечно бы возник выбор "делать" или "не делать", а обычно ж как! сначала сделаешь, а потом наматываешь слезы на кулак!))) Человек сидит и рубит сук, на котором сидит. Ему гворят: "Не руби, упадешь!" Он продолжает, потом падает и восклицает советчику: "Пророк!"


Я Вам очень обобщенно написал о том, что является принципиальной основной понимания буддистской "кармы".
То, о чем вы пишите ("видеть" ментальные позывы) в сущности и является одним из главных начальных компонентов буддистских практик (распознавание и все такое, но тут я Вам не помощник).
В буддизме борются не с плесенью, а с сыростью (которая-то и вредит карме). Это его главный принцип.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Деяние сильно вторично, тем более что оно может быть, а может и не быть. Первичен в данном случае ментальный позыв, т.к. в буддизме карма создается только намерением.
> Запустить стаканом в соседа из сострадания или по злобе - разный кармический результат. 
> Ну если организованной группой, да по предварительному сговору, да с применением заранее приобретенного в целях метания в жертву стакана - то авичи однозначно.


Shus, карма и есть деяние, тиб. las. Намерение -- это ведь тоже деяние ума, не так?

----------

Юй Кан (23.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Shus, карма и есть деяние, тиб. las. Намерение -- это ведь тоже деяние ума, не так?


Начинается.... На санскрите, как мне помнится, тоже "деяние" или "поступок".
Что я не так написал для человека, который об этом толком ничего не знает?
Намерение - это да, "деяние ума", но что у "ума" есть "деяние" - до этого надо еще дойти. 

Я не буду обсуждать эту тему, поскольку ничего в ней не смыслю, а Ваши сообщения обещаю внимательно читать.

----------

Нико (23.08.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Попробуйте представить буддизм без шаматхи, випашьяны и пр. *Вообще без медитаций (которые в буддизме в принципе совсем не обязательны*), просто как религию. Представить, а затем разобраться и понять. Я, глядя на Вас, почему-то думаю, что у Вас не получится, т.к. будет скучно, сложно да и на фик не нужно.


Представить буддизм без практик сосредоточения/созерцания -- как бы и не фокус: вопрос высоты/глубины полёта воображения (или просто начитанности/образованности)... : )
Но что оставим в буддизме в кач-ве *обязательного* вместо них?

----------

Доня (23.08.2015), Максим& (23.08.2015), Нико (23.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Но ответ на свой вопрос - Зачем? я так и не получил


 Я уверена зачем! Читаю ваш источник по ссылке: *Таким образом, понимая неправильное мышление как неправильное, а правильное мышление как правильное, он практикует Правильное понимание (1-й фактор); делая усилия к преодолению неправильного мышления и к пробуждению правильного мышления, он практикует Правильное усилие (6-й фактор); преодолевая неправильное мышление с внимательным умом, и пребывая с внимательным умом в овладении правильным мышлением, он практикует Правильную осознанность (7-й фактор).
Следовательно, три вещи сопровождают и сопутствуют Правильному мышлению, а именно: Правильное понимание, Правильное усилие и Правильное осознанность.*
Один из аспектов развития мудрости - "копить благую карму" в моем понимании было соблюдать основные пять правил поведения( тоже самое в йоге 1 ступень -Яма- или правила внешнего поведения: Ахимса -ненасилие, брахмачарья - воздержанность и умеренность во всех чувственных проявлениях, Астея - неворовство, Сатья -правдивость, Апариграха - неприятие даров или запрет на желание обладать).  В йоге есть еще Нияма - вторая ступень- это тоже в моем понимании было "копить благую карму" (я понимаю, что возможно я ввела в заблуждение неправильной речью, окей каюсь!)  Вот нияма в йоге -это свод правил, как строить внутреннюю систему ценностей, тоже кстати пять. В буддизме по другому все конечно. Но вот эти основные правила по моему одинаковые?? нет?
Т.е. соблюдая эти правила, цитирую * Их соблюдение является необходимым минимумом для формирования основы достойной жизни и дальнейшего продвижения к Освобождению.* Вот это я имела ввиду -зачем! Я прочитала* Однако благодаря исчезновению неведения, благодаря возникновению мудрости, благодаря прекращению жажды, не происходит нового рождения.* Да! но мудрость не придет к вам если вы сможете хоть раз нарушить правила! А правила достаточно жесткие, ведт та же ахимса - это полное вегетарианство, а это многим очень сложно дается ну и т.д. Вот я и заключаю. что начать нужно с этих вот правил, чтобы взращивать мудрость, которая и освободит от неведения!

----------


## Доня

> м
> Я не буду обсуждать эту тему, поскольку ничего в ней не смыслю, а Ваши сообщения обещаю внимательно читать.


да бросьте вы! если мы друг друга не понимаем, а я не   владею неким учением, еще не значит что я не понимаю что такое карма, уж 40 лет с ней плюхаюсь...намерение - не намерение, ментальность - не ментальность, карма - это причина и следствие, а тонких материй, толстых - не имеет особого значения. все равно вы ее еще не прекратили, остальное все - игра слов!

----------


## Доня

_[QUOTE=Shus;720512]Начинается.... На санскрите, как мне помнится, тоже "деяние" или "поступок".
Что я не так написал для человека, который об этом толком ничего не знает?_

да бросьте вы! если мы друг друга не понимаем, а я не   владею неким учением, еще не значит что я не понимаю что такое карма, уж 40 лет с ней плюхаюсь...намерение - не намерение, ментальность - не ментальность, карма - это причина и следствие, а тонких материй, толстых - не имеет особого значения. все равно вы ее еще не прекратили, остальное все - игра слов!

----------


## Shus

> Представить буддизм без практик сосредоточения/созерцания -- как бы и не фокус: вопрос высоты/глубины полёта воображения (или просто начитанности/образованности)... : )
> Но что оставим в буддизме в кач-ве *обязательного* вместо них?


Почему мы оставим - оно есть. Созерцания и философия обязательны только в евробуддизме. (а то на форумах заклюют  :Smilie: ).
Данамарга, упосатха (маленько сосредоточения тут правда есть), Мангала-сутта, паритты, большие и малые престольные праздники, паломничества всякие (помимо 4/8).... Да много чего...
Про северный буддизм продолжат не буду - я там без заглядывания в текст точно какуя-нибудь ерунду напишу.
А про китайский - просто не охота.

Но девушке я совет давал совсем с другой целью - попытаться сосредоточиться и понять суть прибежища и 4-х БИ. 
Лично для меня, к примеру, в буддизме это самое сложное.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> да бросьте вы! если мы друг друга не понимаем, а я не   владею неким учением, еще не значит что я не понимаю что такое карма, уж 40 лет с ней плюхаюсь...намерение - не намерение, ментальность - не ментальность, карма - это причина и следствие, а тонких материй, толстых - не имеет особого значения. все равно вы ее еще не прекратили, остальное все - игра слов!


 :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Созерцания и философия обязательны только в евробуддизме.


А в неевробуддизме -- необязательны, значит?))))))))

----------


## Shus

> да бросьте вы! если мы друг друга не понимаем, а я не   владею неким учением, еще не значит что я не понимаю что такое карма, уж 40 лет с ней плюхаюсь...намерение - не намерение, ментальность - не ментальность, карма - это причина и следствие, а тонких материй, толстых - не имеет особого значения. все равно вы ее еще не прекратили, остальное все - игра слов!


Удачи в практиках! 
А то правда, что-то всякую ерунду обсуждаем. 

Я с Вами попрощался.

----------


## Доня

> Я с Вами попрощался.


не выдержала

----------


## Shus

> А в неевробуддизме -- необязательны, значит?))))))))


Мы сейчас высшие слои обсуждаем или народ тоже (тот который в Сэре под стеллажами с текстами на четвереньках ползает и каждому бодхисатве по юаню старается положить)?

----------


## Нико

> Мы сейчас высшие слои обсуждаем или народ тоже (тот который в Сэре под стеллажами с текстами на четвереньках ползает и каждому бодхисатве по юаню старается положить)?


Я не поняла, что про высшие слои и про народ. Я подумала, что про буддизм в целом)).

P.S. А кто есть "высшие слои"?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почему мы оставим - оно есть. Созерцания и философия обязательны только в евробуддизме. (а то на форумах заклюют ).
> Данамарга, упосатха (маленько сосредоточения тут правда есть), Мангала-сутта, паритты, большие и малые престольные праздники, паломничества всякие (помимо 4/8).... Да много чего...


Всё это -- _начальное, внешнее_ -- никак не главное, а именно что начальное... Если на этом остановиться, пренебрегая практиками сосредоточения, буддизм выродится (уже вырождается) в мирскую религию, лишённую философии (любви к мудрости/праджне) и _страстного желания выхода из сансары_ (вот последнее -- самое самое!).




> Но девушке я совет давал совсем с другой целью - попытаться *сосредоточиться* и понять суть прибежища и 4-х БИ. 
> Лично для меня, к примеру, в буддизме это самое сложное.


Зачем рекомендовать/советовать *сосредоточиться*, отбрасывая сосредоточение? : )
Тут, конечно, всего лишь иронически ловлю на слове, но по сути мне несимпатичен подход, при котором явно "жертвуют" главным/высшим ради озадачивания *кого-то* чем-то... сложным для себя самого (занимающегося, как понимаю, буддологией?).
Или дали совет Доне так, чтобы *себя* озадачить попыткой сосредоточения и понимания?..

----------

Shus (23.08.2015), Андрей Урбанович (23.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Зачем рекомендовать/советовать *сосредоточиться*, отбрасывая сосредоточение? : )
> Тут, конечно, всего лишь иронически ловлю на слове, но по сути мне несимпатичен подход, при котором явно "жертвуют" главным/высшим ради озадачивания *кого-то* чем-то... сложным для себя самого (занимающегося, как понимаю, буддологией?).
> Или дали совет Доне так, чтобы *себя* озадачить попыткой сосредоточения и понимания?..


Усложняете.. Я проще устроен.
Давайте не будем продолжать.

----------

Юй Кан (23.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Я не поняла, что про высшие слои и про народ. Я подумала, что про буддизм в целом)).
> P.S. А кто есть "высшие слои"?


Не.. Я не про "в целом". 
В общем не важно, у каждого свой "буддизм".

----------

Нико (23.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

*И где эта жажда возникает и откуда берёт начало? Где бы ни были в мире приятные и восхитительные вещи, там эта жажда возникает и оттуда берёт начало. Глаз, ухо, нос, язык, тело и ум приятны и восхитительны: там эта жажда возникает и оттуда берёт начало.
Видимые формы, звуки, запахи, вкусы, телесные ощущения и идеи приятны и восхитительны: там эта жажда возникает и оттуда берёт начало.
Сознание, чувственный контакт, возникающее из чувственного контакта чувство, ощущение, желание, жажда, мышление и обдумывание приятны и восхитительны: там эта жажда возникает и оттуда берёт начало.
Это называется "Благородной истиной о происхождении страдания".*
А вот это мне дало понимание христианской мысли "Легче верблюду пройти сквозь игольное ушко, чем богачу войти в царствие небесное."  Из Библии. (Евангелие от Матфея, гл. 19, ст. 24; Евангелие от Луки, гл. 18, ст. 25)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Усложняете.. Я проще устроен.
> Давайте не будем продолжать.


Хорошо. Но у мну остался вполне наивный вопрос чуть о другом...
Что _для Вас_ сложного в 4-х БИ и Прибежище?
Или об этом тоже не сто'ит?

----------


## Нико

> Хорошо. Но у мну остался вполне наивный вопрос чуть о другом...
> Что _для Вас_ сложного в 4-х БИ и Прибежище?
> Или об этом тоже не сто'ит?


А вообще-то он прав, это сложно.... И я тут на БФ как-то то же самое писала...

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вообще-то он прав, это сложно.... И я тут на БФ как-то то же самое писала...


В чём тут сложность _для Вас_?

----------


## Shus

> Хорошо. Но у мну остался вполне наивный вопрос чуть о другом...
> Что _для Вас_ сложного в 4-х БИ и Прибежище?
> Или об этом тоже не сто'ит?


Если очень кратко - принятие в качестве мировозрения (на глубинном уровне) и вера. 
Без этого буддизм - духовно-философский фитнес, хотя и очень увлекательный (меня еще и его история и древняя культура впечатляет).

Без продолжения, хорошо?

----------

Балдинг (23.08.2015), Нико (23.08.2015), Юй Кан (23.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> В чём тут сложность _для Вас_?


По-настоящему принять Прибежище и от него не отклоняться.

Про 4 БИ (из слов Будды):

Страдание нужно признать.
Источник страдания нужно отбросить.
Пресечение нужно осуществить.
На путь нужно медитировать.

Это и сложно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да! но мудрость не придет к вам если вы сможете хоть раз нарушить правила! А правила достаточно жесткие, ведт та же ахимса - это полное вегетарианство, а это многим очень сложно дается ну и т.д. Вот я и заключаю. что начать нужно с этих вот правил, чтобы взращивать мудрость, которая и освободит от неведения!


Ахимса в буддизме -- вовсе не полное вегетарианство, из-за попытки ввести которое в Винаю некто Девадатта (племянник Будды Готамы) был изгнан из сангхи...
Но в ПК есть определённые ограничения на употребление мяса. Дать ссылки на пару текстов из ПК об ограничениях на употребление мяса монахами?

----------

Доня (23.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> По-настоящему принять Прибежище и от него не отклоняться.
> 
> Про 4 БИ (из слов Будды):
> 
> Страдание нужно признать.
> Источник страдания нужно отбросить.
> Пресечение нужно осуществить.
> На путь нужно медитировать.
> 
> Это и сложно.


КМК, последние три пункта Будда осуществил благодаря медитации. Так что без неё по большому счёту никуда.

----------


## Юй Кан

> По-настоящему принять Прибежище и от него не отклоняться.
> 
> Про 4 БИ (из слов Будды):
> 
> Страдание нужно признать.
> Источник страдания нужно отбросить.
> Пресечение нужно осуществить.
> На путь нужно медитировать.
> 
> Это и сложно.


Май, так сложность у Вас, выходит, не в понимании 4 БИ и Прибежища, а в обретении избавления от страданий?

----------


## Нико

> Май, так сложность у Вас, выходит, не в понимании 4 БИ и Прибежища, а в обретении избавления от страданий?


И в понимании тоже. Я не про себя сейчас говорю. Но Вы же видите "плюрализм мнений", в том числе и достаточно назойливых).

----------


## Юй Кан

> И в понимании тоже. Я не про себя сейчас говорю. Но Вы же видите "плюрализм мнений", в том числе и достаточно назойливых).


Да, умы у людей (включая собственный) -- ой-ёй-ёй какие... разные, даже в разное время суток.
Однако о чём слова Будды, несколько _как бы_ противоречащие идеологии Махаяны?

165. Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя. Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя. Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. Одному другого не очистить.

166. Пусть он не пренебрегает своим собственным благом, как бы ни было велико благо другого. Познав свое благо, пусть он будет привержен высшему благу.

----------

Балдинг (23.08.2015), Нико (23.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Ахимса в буддизме -- вовсе не полное вегетарианство, из-за попытки ввести которое в Винаю некто Девадатта (племянник Будды Готамы) был изгнан из сангхи...
> Но в ПК есть определённые ограничения на употребление мяса. Дать ссылки на пару текстов из ПК об ограничениях на употребление мяса монахами?


Ну Девадатта не только за это был изгнан, вернее он не только это предложил, но Будда ему ответил, не буду рыться под диваном, что дескать, он не может это запретить, но и не запрещать тоже не может. А ежели вы сами попробуете углубиться в принцип ненасилия, то поймете, что без него это правило будет не правдивым что ли! Ведь желать счастья всем жс, практикуя метту, без вегетарианства невозможно (ИМХО). Ну Будда то точно мяса не ел! Я почему и пишу, что это все очень сложные и глубокие правила на самом деле. Возьмем ту же правдивость! А попробуйте ее практиковать, особенно в мелочах! А апариграха -неворовство, тут много будет нюансов возникать, оно ведь есть и косвенное.  А ссылку киньте конечно, мне интересно..

----------


## Доня

> Девадатта


А вообще Девадатта интересный персонаж. очень меня из биографии Будды интересует! Интересно есть тема такая на форуме?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну Девадатта не только за это был изгнан, вернее он не только это предложил, но Будда ему ответил, не буду рыться под диваном, что дескать, он не может это запретить, но и не запрещать тоже не может.


Упомянул Девадатту узкоспециально : ), поскольку речь зашла о вегетарианстве, за которое тут уже было сломато столько табуретков... %)




> А ежели вы сами попробуете углубиться в принцип ненасилия, то поймете, что без него это правило будет не правдивым что ли! Ведь желать счастья всем жс, практикуя метту, без вегетарианства невозможно (ИМХО). Ну Будда то точно мяса не ел! Я почему и пишу, что это все очень сложные и глубокие правила на самом деле. Возьмем ту же правдивость! А попробуйте ее практиковать, особенно в мелочах! А апариграха -неворовство, тут много будет нюансов возникать, оно ведь есть и косвенное.  А ссылку киньте конечно, мне интересно..


В отношении мясоедения буддизм очень рационален. В нём, в частности, не ставится задача довести до абсурда свои отношения с миром, основанным на насилии.

Сам же я человек вполне пожилой и по разным причинам давно (больше 20 лет) старался и стараюсь соблюдать пять обетов, начиная с йоги по Патанджали... И самым простым оказалась как раз сатья. : ) Для этого пришлось просто предельно ограничить свои соц. отношения и мат. потребности, в силу чего пропала необходимость врать. Это так, на полях...

Ссылки: ДЖИВАКА СУТТА или "Проповедь Дживаке" и "Из Виная-питаки: О появлении запретов на употребление монахами мяса некоторых существ".

----------


## Харуказе

> В чём тут сложность _для Вас_?


Скорее всего это.



> Однажды правитель области посетил дзенского учителя, прозванного в народе Птичье Гнездо за то, что он медитировал, сидя на дереве среди густой листвы. Правитель осмотрел место медитации и сказал:
> - Какое же у тебя опасное место там, на верху дерева! - Твоё намного хуже, чем моё, - возразил учитель.
> Я правитель этой области и не вижу, какая опасность может мне грозить.
> Значит, ты не знаешь себя! Когда ты изживешь свои страсти и твоё сознание лишится устойчивости, что может быть опаснее, чем это?
> Тогда правитель спросил:
> - В чём заключается учение буддизма?
> Учитель произнёс следующие известные строчки:
> Не делать зла,
> А использовать добро
> ...


Можно конечно занть,что есть определенные негативные действия,есть определенные позитивные действия,есть то что можно делать и чего делать не стоит,есть определенные практики,которым нужно следовать.Но знать и выполнять на практике-разные вещи.

----------

Доня (23.08.2015), Нико (23.08.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вообще Девадатта интересный персонаж. очень меня из биографии Будды интересует! Интересно есть тема такая на форуме?


На форуме -- не помню ничего, кроме редких упоминаний. А буддологические расклады о нём можно посмотреть, скажем, здесь: http://www.gumer.info/bogoslov_Buks/Relig/tomas/04.php

----------

Доня (23.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я уверена зачем!....!


Ступени, ступени, ступени.....
Представьте колесо с восемью  спицами. Каждая спица опирается на остальные, и является опорой для остальных. Колесо крутиться человек едет.
Этапы\ступени есть, но в колесе ли они? 

П.С. Со всем уважением, ко всем медитирующим:
Медитация - не самоцель.

----------


## Харуказе

> *И где эта жажда возникает и откуда берёт начало? Где бы ни были в мире приятные и восхитительные вещи, там эта жажда возникает и оттуда берёт начало. Глаз, ухо, нос, язык, тело и ум приятны и восхитительны: там эта жажда возникает и оттуда берёт начало.
> Видимые формы, звуки, запахи, вкусы, телесные ощущения и идеи приятны и восхитительны: там эта жажда возникает и оттуда берёт начало.
> Сознание, чувственный контакт, возникающее из чувственного контакта чувство, ощущение, желание, жажда, мышление и обдумывание приятны и восхитительны: там эта жажда возникает и оттуда берёт начало.
> Это называется "Благородной истиной о происхождении страдания".*
> А вот это мне дало понимание христианской мысли "Легче верблюду пройти сквозь игольное ушко, чем богачу войти в царствие небесное."  Из Библии. (Евангелие от Матфея, гл. 19, ст. 24; Евангелие от Луки, гл. 18, ст. 25)


Анатхапиндика был богачом,но вошел в царствие небесное. Тут вопрос в том,что не деньги,не власть и не жажда жизни делают из человека раба,а лишь привязанность к деньгам,власти и жажде жизни.

----------


## Доня

> поскольку речь зашла о вегетарианстве, за которое тут уже было сломато столько табуретков... %)


 спасибо! ознакомлюсь...

----------


## Доня

> Анатхапиндика был богачом,но вошел в царствие небесное. Тут вопрос в том,что не деньги,не власть и не жажда жизни делают из человека раба,а лишь привязанность к деньгам,власти и жажде жизни.


ну это может исключение из правил!) не привязаться к комфортным условиям жизни, богатству и роскоши непросто! Просто говорить об этом, когда не был богатым, там же столько чувственных наслаждений появляется -это раз, ну и страданий меньше соответственно, а значит и повода для угасания жажды! Ну конечно непривязка- основа!

----------


## Харуказе

> ну это может исключение из правил!) не привязаться к комфортным условиям жизни, богатству и роскоши непросто! Просто говорить об этом, когда не был богатым, там же столько чувственных наслаждений появляется -это раз, ну и страданий меньше соответственно, а значит и повода для угасания жажды! Ну конечно непривязка- основа!


Наслаждения может и появляются,только никто не заставляет привязываться к фуагра и шампанскому за 10000 $ по утрам. Может Анатхапиндика даже и ел фуагра когда-то и пил такое шампанское,но привязанности/зависимости оно у него не вызвало.

----------


## Доня

> Ступени, ступени, ступени.....
> Представьте колесо с восемью  спицами. Каждая спица опирается на остальные, и является опорой для остальных. Колесо крутиться человек едет.
> Этапы\ступени есть, но в колесе ли они? 
> 
> П.С. Со всем уважением, ко всем медитирующим:
> Медитация - не самоцель.


Возможно... заблуждаешься часто! но мне не полезно сомневаться, у меня их слишком много всегда сомнений этих (такая проблема)), поэтому лучше "уверена зачем!" :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Скорее всего это.
> 
> Можно конечно занть,что есть определенные негативные действия,есть определенные позитивные действия,есть то что можно делать и чего делать не стоит,есть определенные практики,которым нужно следовать.Но знать и выполнять на практике-разные вещи.


Сорь, но первично сказано было: "... _попытаться сосредоточиться и понять суть прибежища и 4-х БИ_".
И вот слова Будды:

Та Дхамма, та Виная, что я провозгласил, установил для вас – да будут они вашим Учителем после того как я отойду.
+

Ананда, будьте опорой сами себе, прибежищем сами себе, не ища другого внешнего прибежища; опираясь на Дхамму, прибегая к Дхамме, как к прибежищу, не ища другого прибежища.
Т.е. Дхамма, согласно Будде Готаме, и есть Прибежище. : )
4 БИ -- лапидарно-тезисное изложение сути Дхаммы.

А что знать, как надо, и поступать/делать _именно так_ -- разные вещи, причём делать -- это не слова тасовать (хотя ведь и со словами надо обходиться аккуратно?), так кто с этим спорит... Не я, во всяком случае! : )

----------

Балдинг (23.08.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ступени, ступени, ступени.....
> Представьте колесо с восемью  спицами. Каждая спица опирается на остальные, и является опорой для остальных. Колесо крутиться человек едет.
> Этапы\ступени есть, но в колесе ли они?


Деления на этапы, ступени, уровни -- это чтоб не запутаться... : )




> П.С. Со всем уважением, ко всем медитирующим:
> Медитация - не самоцель.


А кто сказал, что она -- самоцель? %)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Возможно... заблуждаешься часто! но мне не полезно сомневаться, у меня их слишком много всегда сомнений этих (такая проблема)), поэтому лучше "уверена зачем!"


Ну тогда Вам напутствие Будды Шакьямуни, из Дхаммапады:

313. Если что-либо должно быть сделано, - делай, совершай с твердостью. Ибо расслабленный странник только больше поднимает пыли. 


http://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/dhp/dhammapada.htm#n1

----------

Доня (24.08.2015)

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Почему мы оставим - оно есть. Созерцания и философия обязательны только в евробуддизме. (а то на форумах заклюют ).
> Данамарга, упосатха (маленько сосредоточения тут правда есть), Мангала-сутта, паритты, большие и малые престольные праздники, паломничества всякие (помимо 4/8).... Да много чего...


Вполне можно организовать, например, в Тайской Православной Церкви, с минимальными изменениями и потерей колорита  :Smilie: 
Кроме того, правильное воззрение, усилие, памятование, сосредоточение в Благородном Восьмеричном пути есть явно и прямо (и составляют целую половину оного), а вот правильная дана с упосатхой, паломничества по святым местам, и слушание паритт на непонятном языке туда входят, в лучшем случае, как подпункты. Так что "европодход" выходит полней и каноничней  :Smilie:

----------

Shus (24.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Дак сейчас понимаю конечно, что есть различия!))) Санкхья и Йога - разные даршаны, а буддизм -религия. Даршаны до религии не дотягивают ессно! Но а нам то что от этих разниц? Простым смертным в смысле! Заблудится можно хоть где!))


Нет, я не о форме, о седержании.
В чем различие философий Санкхьи, Йоги и Буддизма?
Это совершенно разные вещи.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так что "европодход" выходит полней и каноничней


Как бы мы не считали себя знающими Дхарму, сколько бы мы не прочли книг, и не промедитировали.
Но чистый, живой, канонический "буддизм", он там. Там где танцуют в страшных масках, где стирают колени обходя поклонами святыни, где люди в жёлтых одеждах могут сжечь себя заживо, где люди в белых одеждах подносят им дану, где совершаются паритты и другие церемонии, где много чего для нас непонятного, дикого и временами шокирующего.

"Евробуддизм" это всего лишь  наше видение в Дхарме отражений -  христианской этики, современной науки, западной философии, собственной культуры и т.п. По сути того чего в ней то и нет.
 Это и есть то, что мы считаем - чистым, каноничным, правильным.

Пройдёт ещё много поколений, прежде чем опыт Дхармы полностью будет перенесён на запад, и только тогда может быть мы сможем сказать - у нас есть чистое, каноничное Учение Будды.
(имхо)

----------

Shus (24.08.2015), Нико (24.08.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но чистый, живой, канонический "буддизм", он там.


Там--настолько же "грязный буддизм".




> Там где танцуют в страшных масках, где стирают колени обходя поклонами святыни, где люди в жёлтых одеждах могут сжечь себя заживо, где люди в белых одеждах подносят им дану, где совершаются паритты и другие церемонии, где много чего для нас непонятного, дикого и временами шокирующего.


"Чистый буддизм"--плясать в страшных масках, аки язычники и сжигать себя заживо, аки староверы?
Протрите очки, товарищ. Златая пыль Востока запорошила их.




> "Евробуддизм" это всего лишь  наше видение в Дхарме отражений -  христианской этики, современной науки, западной философии, собственной культуры и т.п. По сути того чего в ней то и нет.


Индийский буддизм--это всего лишь ихнее видение в Дхарме отражений брахманской этики, тогдашней донауки, восточного мистицизма, собственной культуры и т.п. По сути, того, чего в ней-то и нет.

----------

Андрей Урбанович (24.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (26.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Вполне можно организовать, например, в Тайской Православной Церкви, с минимальными изменениями и потерей колорита 
> Кроме того, правильное воззрение, усилие, памятование, сосредоточение в Благородном Восьмеричном пути есть явно и прямо (и составляют целую половину оного), ....


Все так, только никто из них, приняв прибежище, не бросается визуализировать, путешествовать по дхьянам и изучать абхидхарму.
За ними не гонятся... Придет осознание, что пора шажок сделать - хорошо, нет - в следующем существовании. 

К слову, напомню "первую половину" пути: 1) правильное воззрение, 2) правильное намерение, 3) правильная речь, 4) правильное поведение, 5) правильный образ жизни (первые два, кстати, это постижение 4-х БИ и взращивание метты).
Вероятно многие (сужу по интернету, правда) исходно обладают этими качествами, поэтому сразу переходят к следующим этапам и практикам, но тут, как говорится, каждый сам себе режиссер.




> ....а вот правильная дана с упосатхой, паломничества по святым местам, и слушание паритт на непонятном языке туда входят, в лучшем случае, как подпункты. Так что "европодход" выходит полней и каноничней


Согласен, для многих все это выглядит дремуче, архаично и неэстетично (а главное - не обещает никакого быстрого и осязаемого результата). 

Но тут есть одна заковыка. 
Все, что Вы перечислили - из сутр, которые, как известно считаются прямым словом Будды, при чем многие из них входят в т.н. "древнейший пласт канона" (здесь я не только про тхераваду, в части сутт никайские каноны во многом идентичны). Ну а паритты (от которых в том числе ведут происхождение "понятные" дхарани и определенные мантры) - это тоже выборка их тех же самых сутр

Кстати паломничество - это прямое указание Будды Гаутамы на вопрос Ананды о памятовании Учителя (см. Махапариниббана-сутту).

----------

Андрей Урбанович (24.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (24.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> ....Пройдёт ещё много поколений, прежде чем опыт Дхармы полностью будет перенесён на запад, и только тогда может быть мы сможем сказать - у нас есть чистое, каноничное Учение Будды. (имхо)


Кстати, да. И история подтверждает Вашу правоту. Все нынешние "национальные буддизмы" прежде чем принять признанную форму прошли долгий путь формирования (в т.ч. - адаптацию Дхармы к местным историческим, социальным и даже климатическим условиям). При чем единицей измерения для таких процессов являются не столько года, сколько поколения (~20 лет).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (26.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

Мне "европодход" не очень симпатичен, хоть там всё "чинно" и "по правилам". Европейцев в буддизме губят их собственне заморочки, имхо. Они стараются делать всё слишком "правильно", что ли, из чего получается перегибание палки, и буддизм превращается в психотренинг с обязаловками. В традиционных же странах такого нет, там есть свобода "быть самим собой", а не "благонравным безупречным буддистом". Возможно, ситуация изменится...

После более 10 лет работы в Дхарма-центре убедилась в том, что больше не хочу работать в Дхарма-центрах. Может, за ними будущее, конечно, ибо сходные по интересам люди обязательно должны объединяться в какие-то группки и в итоге членствовать в международных жёстко структурированных организациях, но по мне лучше посидеть в уголке...

----------

Алик (26.08.2015), Фил (24.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Нет, я не о форме, о седержании.
> В чем различие философий Санкхьи, Йоги и Буддизма?
> Это совершенно разные вещи.


а я нашла тут ваше высказывание!) и вот вам ответ  :Wink: 
Это индуизм: санкхья, йога, веданта и т.д. куча вариаций.
Чтобы была иллюзорность, должна быть какая то "истинность" как Вы и написали.
А буддизм про это не говорит.

----------

Фил (24.08.2015)

----------


## Руди

> Объясню согласно локам
> 
> 1)Шаманистические религии - цель взаимодействие с духами
> 2)политеистические религии - взаимодействие с богами и перерождение в верхних мирах
> 3)Монотеистические религии персоналистического толка - цель взаимодействие с богом-личностью и перерождение в верхних мирах
> 4)Монотеистические религии имперсоналистического толка- цель достижение сферы безграничного сознания
> 
> Цель Буддизма Ниббана, Сфера Безграничного сознания на пред, пред последнем месте стоит, после неё ещё следует сфера отсутствия всего(Пустота), потом прекращение восприятия(Ниродха-Саммапати), а потом уже Ниббана.


Отсутствие всего-ни восприятие,ни не восприятие-прекращение чувствования и восприятия)

----------


## Руди

Конечная цель буддизма в том,что та сфера в которой вы находитесь сейчас, прекратится без остатка,и останется только сфера вне страдания)
Сфера,состояние в принципе синонимы.Так как основной принцип существования всего(6сфер,ума-материи,сознания)взамозависимость,то с прекращением зависимости вы окажетесь в другой сфере,сфере покоя)Но это может случится в том самом месте где вы сейчас)
Все прекратится,ничего не останется,там и будет обнаружена сфера ниббана)

----------


## Руди

В буддизме нет разделения на субъект-объект,в определенном смысле.В Мн1 можно почитать об этом,о ошибочных воззрениях.Так вот,существуют 6воззрений о Я,и все эти воззрения ошибочны,так как все взаимозависимо,если бы не было окружающей вас действительности,не было бы и вас.Когда есть то,возникает и это,когда то прекращается,то прекращается и это.
Согласно буддизму(Ну я от лица Тхеравадина в самом себе говорю)любая форма существования страдательная.Вы существуете благодаря условиям,когда условия изменяются,изменяется и то что вы называете собой.И вот это непостоянство страдательно.Ничего нельзя удержать,ничто не бывает одним и тем же даже 1секунду.Но буддизм предлагает и спасение от этого всего.Ниббану.Когда сознание приходит к разочарованию всем в этом мире,потому что все страдательно,непостоянно,бессамостно(бессамостно так как существует благодаря условиям,а условия меняются всегда,постоянно)И вот,когда прекращаются влечения ко всему бренному,переменчивому,все начинает угасать.С угасанием всего обнаруживается ниббана.
Покой,ниббана,освобождение.Это когда никуда,никогда и никому идти не надо(в определенном смысле конечно)

----------


## Алик

> Конечная цель буддизма в том,что та сфера в которой вы находитесь сейчас, прекратится без остатка,и останется только сфера вне страдания)
> Сфера,состояние в принципе синонимы.Так как основной принцип существования всего(6сфер,ума-материи,сознания)взамозависимость,то с прекращением зависимости вы окажетесь в другой сфере,сфере покоя)Но это может случится в том самом месте где вы сейчас)
> Все прекратится,ничего не останется,там и будет обнаружена сфера ниббана)


Сфера покоя - это не ниббана. Пока есть тот, кто в покое - это просто умиротворенное состояние ума. Оно может быть достигнуто простым повторением мантры "Мне все пофигу" ).

----------


## Руди

Ну и еще это все блаженно.Будда говорил о ниббане как о непоколебимом блаженстве.Счастье,что выше духовного,наивысшем)В определенном смысле это за пределами сознания,за пределами активности сознания.
Как бы это обьяснить.Согласно буддизму все взаимозависимо(ум-материя)и все постоянно меняется со скорость. 10в12й.Жажда,основанная на невежестве(незнание)влечет сознание к новому кадру существования.С успокоением и прозрением медитатор все отчетливее видит изменения.Все глубже постигает феномены существования.
И в конце концов он приходит к разрушению самомнения(Я есть в мире)Мир есть во мне),понимая что вот это сознание зависимо и всегда так было,он освобождается.Приходит понимание,освобожден,сделано все что нужно было сделать,нет ничего вслед за этим существованием.Если кратко то  прекращается не только монах но и сансара вместе с ним)

----------

Алик (26.08.2015)

----------


## Руди

Как долго вы можете пробыть в покое,в умиротворении?
А ниббана совершенное умиротворение)

----------


## Алик

> Как долго вы можете пробыть в покое,в умиротворении?
> А ниббана совершенное умиротворение)


Может, деятельное умиротворение? Хотя, как ни называй, это только палец, указывающий на Луну.

----------


## Руди

> Может, деятельное умиротворение? Хотя, как ни называй, это только палец, указывающий на Луну.


Определенно палец)Но умиротворение бездеятельное,умиротворенное.Хоть и масло масляное,но мне нравится)

----------


## Руди

> Может, деятельное умиротворение? Хотя, как ни называй, это только палец, указывающий на Луну.


Хотя смотря о чем вы говорите,деятельность после просветление только умиротворенная  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Определенно палец)Но умиротворение бездеятельное,умиротворенное.Хоть и масло масляное,но мне нравится)


Это только в том случае оно бездеятельное, если говорить о нирване архата.

----------


## Руди

> Это только в том случае оно бездеятельное, если говорить о нирване архата.


А чья нирвана вам еще известна?Или какая нирвана вам известна? :Smilie:

----------


## Руди

> Это только в том случае оно бездеятельное, если говорить о нирване архата.


Под  деятельной ниббаной что вы подразумеваете?Если монах вошел в прекращение чувствования и восприятия,нем не дождаться от него даже никакого действия ни телом,ни речью,ни умом)

----------


## Харуказе

> Под  деятельной ниббаной что вы подразумеваете?Если монах вошел в прекращение чувствования и восприятия,нем не дождаться от него даже никакого действия ни телом,ни речью,ни умом)


Он не прекращает существование,потому что нельзя прекратить то что и не начиналось. Он татхагата (тот,кто не приходит и не уходит). В сутре о цветке лотоса прекрасной дхармы описано, что с ним происходит.

----------


## Руди

> Он не прекращает существование. Он татхагата (тот,кто не приходит и не уходит). В сутре лотоса дхармы описано, что с ним происходит.


Татхагата значит примерно следующее,Так приходящий,так Уходящий.А в каноне(палийском)Будда говорит о ниббане как о таковости.Откуда он не уходит?

----------


## Харуказе

> Татхагата значит примерно следующее,Так приходящий,так Уходящий.А в каноне(палийском)Будда говорит о ниббане как о таковости.Откуда он не уходит?


Он ни откуда не уходит и ни куда не приходит. 



> Глава XI.
> Видение Драгоценной Ступы.
> В это время из Драгоценной Ступы раздался громкий голос, который торжественно возгласил: "Прекрасно! Прекрасно! Шакьямуни, Почитаемый В Мирах! [Ты] искусно проповедуешь великому собранию эту Сутру о Цветке Чудесной Дхармы о всеобщей великой мудрости, Дхарму, просвещающую бодхисаттв, которую охраняют и о которой думают будды. Так, так, Шакьямуни, Почитаемый В Мирах! Всё, что [ты] говоришь, совершенная истина".
> Тогда четыре группы, видя, что Драгоценная Ступа повисла в воздухе и слыша раздавшийся из Ступы голос, обрели радость от Дхармы и, удивляясь, что имеют то, чего никогда не имели, поднялись со [своих] мест, с почтением соединили ладони, отступили назад и встали в один ряд.
> В это время [там] был бодхисаттва-махасаттва по имени Великое Красноречие. Узнав о сомнениях, имевшихся в мыслях богов всех миров, людей, асур и других, [он] сказал Будде: "Почитаемый В Мирах! Почему появилась из-под земли эта Драгоценная Ступа и почему раздался из неё громкий голос?"
> В это время Будда сказал бодхисаттве Великое Красноречие: "В этой Драгоценной Ступе пребывает всё тело Татхагаты. В прошлом на востоке, в бесчисленных тысячах, десятках тысяч, коти асамкхьей миров [отсюда] была страна, называвшаяся Драгоценная Чистота. Там был будда, которого звали Многочисленные Сокровища. Когда этот будда следовал Пути бодхисаттв, [он] дал великую клятву: "Если после того, как я стану буддой и уйду [из мира], в какой-нибудь земле в десяти сторонах [света] будут проповедовать Сутру о Цветке Дхармы, я, [пребывая] в ступе [или] гробнице, выпрыгну [из-под земли] и появлюсь [там], чтобы слышать эту Сутру. Представив свидетельство [моего присутствия], [я] произнесу похвалу: "Прекрасно!".
> Когда этот будда завершил путь к достижению [состояния] будды, и приблизилось время [его] ухода, на великом собрании богов и людей [он] сказал бхикшу: "Пусть те, кто после моего ухода пожелают сделать подношение всему моему телу, воздвигнут одну великую ступу".
> Благодаря силе божественных "проникновений" и желания этот будда пребывает повсюду в мирах десяти сторон [света], и если [где-то] будет проповедоваться Сутра о Цветке Дхармы, то его ступа выпрыгнет [там] из-под земли. В ступе пребывает всё тело [будды, оно] воздаст хвалу, говоря: "Прекрасно! Прекрасно!" Великое Красноречие! Ступа Татхагаты Многочисленные Сокровища выпрыгнула [сейчас] из-под земли, и [будда] воздаёт хвалу: "Прекрасно! Прекрасно!", так как услышал проповедь Сутры о Цветке Дхармы.
> В это время бодхисаттва Великое Красноречие с помощью божественных сил Татхагаты сказал Будде: "Почитаемый В Мирах! Мы хотим увидеть тело этого будды!"
> ...


Как "исчезнувший" Татхагата Многочисленные сокровища разговаривает с еще (пока) не исчезнувшим Татхагатой Шакьямуни?

----------


## Руди

О каком теле речь?

----------


## Харуказе

О нирманакае.

----------


## Руди

что такое нирманакайя?

----------


## Нико

> что такое нирманакайя?


Более "грубое" проявление одного из тел Будды -- Рупакаи. Видимое людям.

----------


## Доня

> И в конце концов он приходит к разрушению самомнения(Я есть в мире)Мир есть во мне),понимая что вот это сознание зависимо и всегда так было,он освобождается.Приходит понимание,освобожден,сделано все что нужно было сделать,нет ничего вслед за этим существованием.Если кратко то  прекращается не только монах но и сансара вместе с ним)


 А КТО освобождается тогда? Если Я иллюзорно, то КТО это понимает?

----------


## Нико

> А КТО освобождается тогда? Если Я иллюзорно, то КТО это понимает?


Я и понимает. Освобожденное я.

----------


## Руди

> А КТО освобождается тогда? Если Я иллюзорно, то КТО это понимает?


А кто страдает?)

----------


## Руди

> Я и понимает. Освобожденное я.


А есть ли я,когда нет ничего,никакой сансары?)Или например нет восприятия когда?Есть скрытые склонности,постигаются прямым постижением зависимости существования от жажды.

----------


## Доня

> Я и понимает. Освобожденное я.


значит какое то "я" все таки еесть! :Wink:

----------


## Доня

> А кто страдает?)


страдает как раз таки понятно кто, кто не освобожден, если есть этот КТО..))

----------


## Нико

> значит какое то "я" все таки еесть!


Какое-то есть всё же).

----------


## Максим&

> Какое-то есть всё же).


Вы несколько дней водили меня за нос своей пустотой. Разрушили мою ещё не окрепшую веру так, что я до сих пор содрагаюсь пред раскрывшейся бездной Ничто. Чтоб в конце концов заявить, что какое-то я все же есть? Однако...:-)

----------

Доня (26.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Вы несколько дней водили меня за нос своей пустотой. Разрушили мою ещё не окрепшую веру так, что я до сих пор содрагаюсь пред раскрывшейся бездной Ничто. Чтоб в конце концов заявить, что какое-то я все же есть? Однако...:-)


нее! это типа для меня ответ!)))

----------


## Доня

> Разрушили мою ещё не окрепшую веру так, что я до сих пор содрагаюсь пред раскрывшейся бездной Ничто.


а вообще когда вера рушится - это всегда хорошо! Ведь вера - это костыль по сути, когда человек готов получить истинное знание, его вера должна рухнуть, по закону жанра так сказать))

----------


## Нико

> Вы несколько дней водили меня за нос своей пустотой. Разрушили мою ещё не окрепшую веру так, что я до сих пор содрагаюсь пред раскрывшейся бездной Ничто. Чтоб в конце концов заявить, что какое-то я все же есть? Однако...:-)


Вам рекомендовали почитать Цонкапу, а Вы боитесь и боитесь..... Кто виноват-то? Я??? Пустота -- не ничто. Вы просто не даёте мне шанса это объяснить.)

----------


## Максим&

> Вам рекомендовали почитать Цонкапу, а Вы боитесь и боитесь..... Кто виноват-то? Я??? Пустота -- не ничто. Вы просто не даёте мне шанса это объяснить.)


Там аж три тома-конечно же я боюсь:-)  Тут неизвестно, что завтра с нами случится, а у меня эта книга в списках на очередь только в следующем году.
Так что избавьте душу от томления Неизвестным - жажду от Вас истинные глаголы услышать, что же там остаётся в сухом остатке.

----------


## Нико

> Там аж три тома-конечно же я боюсь:-)  Тут неизвестно, что завтра с нами случится, а у меня эта книга в списках на очередь только в следующем году.
> Так что избавьте душу от томления Неизвестным - жажду от Вас истинные глаголы услышать, что же там остаётся в сухом остатке.


В сухом остатке остаётся "простое я". Т.е. это "простое я" на самом деле неуничтожимо, даже в бардо. И после достижения состояния будды индивидуальность достигшего сохраняется. Но это не атман, конечно. Прасангика изобилует названиями и мысленными обозначениями, но это не голые названия, для них всегда есть та или иная основа. Самобытия не было, нет и никогда не будет. А мы всё воспринимаем как самосущее и двойственное. В этом наша основная проблема. 

В общем, полагаю, интеллект Вам позволит прочесть хотя бы раздел о "випашьяне" из Большого или Среднего ламрима Цонкапы. Комментарии дам, так и быть)))).

----------

Максим& (26.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> В сухом остатке остаётся "простое я". Т.е. это "простое я" на самом деле неуничтожимо, даже в бардо. И после достижения состояния будды индивидуальность достигшего сохраняется. Но это не атман, конечно. Прасангика изобилует названиями и мысленными обозначениями, но это не голые названия, для них всегда есть та или иная основа. Самобытия не было, нет и никогда не будет. А мы всё воспринимаем как самосущее и двойственное. В этом наша основная проблема. 
> 
> В общем, полагаю, интеллект Вам позволит прочесть хотя бы раздел о "випашьяне" из Большого или Среднего ламрима Цонкапы. Комментарии дам, так и быть)))).


Мне достаточного и "простого я". Все остальное уже комментарии ...получу напрямую, Свыше так сказать:-)

----------


## Нико

> Мне достаточного и "простого я". Все остальное уже комментарии ...получу напрямую, Свыше так сказать:-)


Не у Майтреи в сеансе астрала, надеюсь?)

----------


## Максим&

> Не у Майтреи в сеансе астрала, надеюсь?)


Что есть Майтрея ? Разве так зовут
Лицо и плечи, ноги, грудь и руки?
Неужто больше нет других имен?
Что значит имя? Роза пахнет розой,
Хоть розой назови ее, хоть нет.

----------


## Харуказе

> Вы несколько дней водили меня за нос своей пустотой. Разрушили мою ещё не окрепшую веру так, что я до сих пор содрагаюсь пред раскрывшейся бездной Ничто. Чтоб в конце концов заявить, что какое-то я все же есть? Однако...:-)


Вот про пустотность (не пустоту) доступным языком:
Однажды Будда беседовал с одним из своих учеников – философом по имени Шарипутра. Стоя перед ним, Будда поднял глиняную чашу с водой и стпросил Шарипутру:
— Полна эта чаша или пуста?
— Полна, Просветленный, — ответил ученик.
— Это не совсем так, — Будда покачал головой. – Она действительно полна воды, но пуста от многого другого. От земледельце, буйволов, деревень и так далее. Согласен ли ты со мной, Шарипутра?
— Да, — кивнул тот.
Тогда Будда вылил воду и снова поднял чашу, спрашивая:
— А теперь? Полна чаша или пуста?
— Теперь она пуста, Просветленный, — уже не так уверенно отозвался Шарипутра.
— Это не совсем так, — снова произнес Будда. Теперь она пуста не только от буйволов, земледельцев и деревень, но и от воды, это верно. Но она полна воздуха! Кроме того, она полна возможностей: в нее теперь можно что-нибудь налить.
Затем Будда объяснил, что все вещи одновременно пусты от чего-то и полны чего-то. Ничто не бывает просто полным или пустым.
— В целом, Шарипутра, — сказал он, весь мир пуст и полон. Он полон явлений, миров, людей и прочего, но пуст от независимого существования. Ничто не существует независимо. Все чем-то обусловлено, все из чего-то состоит. Эта чаша состоит из глины. Но я был неточен, когда сказал, что она свободна от воды: ведь если бы не было воды, не было бы и глины. Так что в этой чаше присутствует вода. Более того, я говорил, что она пуста от земледельцев, но и это тоже не так. Ведь если бы не было земледельцев, гончары бы умерли от голода, а значит, не было бы и глины. Значит, в этой чаше присутствуют и земледельцы. То же самое можно сказать и о деревнях, и о буйволах, и обо всем остальном. Весь мир присутствует в этой чаше. Мир – это безграничное переплетение взаимных зависимостей. И нет такой вещи, которая стояла бы особняком, ни от чего бы не зависела и ни из чего бы не складывалась. Поэтому, Шарипутра, все вещи полны других вещей, а следовательно, пусты от независимого существования.

----------

Максим& (26.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Что есть Майтрея ? Разве так зовут
> Лицо и плечи, ноги, грудь и руки?
> Неужто больше нет других имен?
> Что значит имя? Роза пахнет розой,
> Хоть розой назови ее, хоть нет.


Так Вы романтик, жаждущий женской ласки? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Руди

Патичча самуппада вибханга сутта: Анализ зависимого возникновения
источник:
"Samyutta Nikaya by Bodhi, p. 534"

В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, я научу вас зависимому возникновению и разберу его для вас. Слушайте внимательно, я буду говорить».
«Да, Учитель» – отвечали те монахи. Благословенный сказал так:
«И что такое, монахи, зависимое возникновение?

* С невежеством как условием, волевые формирователи [возникают].
* С волевыми формирователями как условием, сознание [возникает].
* С сознанием как условием, имя-и-форма [возникает].
* С именем-и-формой как условием, шесть сфер чувств [возникают].
* С шестью сферами чувств как условием, контакт [возникает].
* С контактом как условием, чувство [возникает].
* С чувством как условием, жажда [возникает].
* С жаждой как условием, цепляние [возникает].
* С цеплянием как условием, существование [возникает].
* С существованием как условием, рождение [возникает].
* С рождением как условием, старение-и-смерть, печаль, стенание, боль, недовольство и отчаяние возникают.

Таково происхождение всей этой груды страданий.

Старение и смерть

И что такое, монахи, старение и смерть? Старение различных существ в различных классах существ: их становление старыми, разбитость зубов, седина волос, морщинистость кожи, упадок жизненной силы, ослабевание качеств – это называется старением.
Исчезание различных существ из различных классов существ, их умирание, распад, исчезновение, смертность, кончина, окончание времени [срока жизни], распад совокупностей, оставление тела – это называется смертью. Таким образом, это старение и эта смерть вместе называются старением-и-смертью.

Рождение

И что такое, монахи, рождение? Рождение различных существ в различных классах существ: их рождение, нисхождение [в утробу], происхождение, проявление совокупностей, обретение органов чувств. Это называется рождением.

Существование

И что такое, монахи, существование? Есть три вида существование: существование в мире чувств, существование в мире форм, существование в бесформенном мире. Это называется существованием1.

Цепляние

И что такое, монахи, цепляние? Есть четыре вида цепляния: цепляние к чувственным удовольствиям, цепляние к воззрениям, цепляние к правилам и предписаниям, цепляние к доктрине о «я». Это называется цеплянием2.

Жажда

И что такое, монахи, жажда? Есть шесть видов жажды: жажда к формам, жажда к звукам, жажда к запахам, жажда к вкусам, жажда к тактильным ощущениям, жажда к ментальным феноменам. Это называется жаждой.

Чувство

И что такое, монахи, чувство? Есть шесть видов чувств: чувство, рождённое контактом глаза… контактом уха… контактом носа… контактом языка… контактом тела… контактом ума. Это называется чувством.

Контакт

И что такое, монахи, контакт? Есть шесть видов контакта: контакт глаза, контакт уха, контакт носа, контакт языка, контакт тела, контакт ума. Это называется контактом.

Шесть сфер чувств

И что такое, монахи, шесть сфер чувств? Сфера глаза, сфера уха, сфера носа, сфера языка, сфера тела, сфера ума. Это называется шестью сферами чувств.

Имя-и-форма

И что такое, монахи, имя-и-форма? Чувство, восприятие, намерение, контакт, внимание – это называется именем. Четыре великих элемента и форма, выстроенная из четырёх великих элементов – это называется формой. Таким образом, это имя и эта форма вместе называются именем-и-формой3.

Сознание

И что такое, монахи, сознание? Есть шесть видов сознания: сознание глаза, сознание уха, сознание носа, сознание языка, сознание тела, сознание ума. Это называется сознанием.

Волевые формирователи

И что такое, монахи, волевые формирователи? Есть три вида волевых формирователей: телесные волевые формирователи, речевые волевые формирователи, умственные волевые формирователи. Эти называются волевыми формирователями4.

Невежество

И что такое, монахи, невежество? Незнание страдания, незнание источника страдания, незнание прекращения страдания, незнание пути, ведущего к прекращению страдания. Это называется невежеством5.
Так, монахи, с невежеством как условием, волевые формирователи [возникают]… Таково происхождение всей этой груды страданий. Но с безостаточным угасанием и прекращением невежества происходит прекращение волевых формирователей...6 ...С прекращением рождения, старение-и-смерть, печаль, стенание, боль, недовольство и отчаяние прекращаются. Таково прекращение всей этой груды страданий».

----------


## Руди

> В сухом остатке остаётся "простое я". Т.е. это "простое я" на самом деле неуничтожимо, даже в бардо. И после достижения состояния будды индивидуальность достигшего сохраняется. Но это не атман, конечно. Прасангика изобилует названиями и мысленными обозначениями, но это не голые названия, для них всегда есть та или иная основа. Самобытия не было, нет и никогда не будет. А мы всё воспринимаем как самосущее и двойственное. В этом наша основная проблема. 
> 
> В общем, полагаю, интеллект Вам позволит прочесть хотя бы раздел о "випашьяне" из Большого или Среднего ламрима Цонкапы. Комментарии дам, так и быть)))).


Как вы к этому пришли?На основании чего?Какой буддизм этим постулирует?

----------


## Нико

> Как вы к этому пришли?На основании чего?Какой буддизм этим постулирует?


Буддизм Будды (праджняпарамита), а затем его комментаторов -- Нагаджуны, Чандракирти, Арьядевы, Цонкапы.... Нынешнего Далай-ламы... Согласитесь, неплохие же люди? Явно умнее нас с вами?))))

----------


## Руди

> Буддизм Будды (праджняпарамита), а затем его комментаторов -- Нагаджуны, Чандракирти, Арьядевы, Цонкапы.... Нынешнего Далай-ламы... Согласитесь, неплохие же люди? Явно умнее нас с вами?))))


То есть взаимозависимое возникновение это ошибочный постулат?Есть Я которое заковано и существует,или что оно делает независимо?Вы говорите что остается только лишь я,освобожденное я.Поправьте если где то ошибаюсь.А можете хоть цитаты привести,где об этом говорится?И да,а от чего освобождается это я?и как возникло?и то же это я,что и ваше теперешнее я?

----------


## Руди

Мулапарийяя сутта: Корень всех вещей МН 1 редакция перевода: 12.01.2015 Перевод с английского: SV источник: "Majjhima Nikaya by Bodhi & Nyanamoli, p. 83" Так я слышал. Однажды Благословенный проживал в Уккаттхе в Роще Субхаги у подножья царского салового дерева. Там он обратился к монахам: «Монахи!»1 «Учитель» – ответили они. Благословенный сказал следующее: «Монахи, я дам вам лекцию о корне всех вещей2. Слушайте внимательно то, о чём я буду говорить». «Да, Учитель» – ответили монахи. Благословенный сказал: Заурядный человек «Монахи, необученный заурядный человек3, который не уважает Благородных, неумелый и необученный в их Дхамме, который не уважает правдивых людей, неумелый и необученный в их Дхамме, воспринимает землю как землю4. Восприняв землю как землю, он измышляет [себя как] землю, он измышляет [себя в] земле, он измышляет [себя отдельным] от земли, он измышляет землю «своей», он радуется земле5. И почему? Потому что он не полностью понял6 её, я говорю вам. Он воспринимает воду как воду…
Он воспринимает огонь как огонь… Он воспринимает воздух как воздух. Восприняв воздух как воздух, он измышляет [себя как] воздух, он измышляет [себя в] воздухе, он измышляет [себя отдельным] от воздуха, он измышляет воздух «своим», он радуется воздуху. И почему? Потому что он не полностью понял его, я говорю вам. Он воспринимает существ как существ7. Восприняв существ как существ, он измышляет [себя как] существ, он измышляет [себя в] существах, он измышляет [себя отдельным] от существ, он измышляет существ «своим», он радуется существам. И почему? Потому что он не полностью понял их, я говорю вам. Он воспринимает богов как богов8. Восприняв богов как богов, он измышляет [себя как] богов, он измышляет [себя в] богах, он измышляет [себя отдельным] от богов, он измышляет богов «своим», он радуется богам. И почему? Потому что он не полностью понял их, я говорю вам. Он воспринимает Паджапати как Паджапати9. Восприняв Паджапати как Паджапати, он измышляет [себя как] Паджапати, он измышляет [себя в] Паджапати, он измышляет [себя отдельным] от Паджапати, он измышляет Паджапати «своим», он радуется Паджапати. И почему? Потому что он не полностью понял его, я говорю вам. Он воспринимает Брахму как Брахму10. Восприняв Брахму как Брахму, он измышляет [себя как] Брахму, он измышляет [себя в] Брахме, он измышляет [себя отдельным] от Брахмы, он измышляет Брахму «своим», он радуется Брахме. И почему? Потому что он не полностью понял его, я говорю вам. Он воспринимает богов лучезарного сияния как богов лучезарного сияния11. Восприняв богов лучезарного сияния как богов лучезарного сияния, он измышляет [себя как] богов лучезарного сияния, он измышляет [себя в] богах лучезарного сияния, он измышляет [себя отдельным] от богов лучезарного сияния, он измышляет богов лучезарного сияния «своим», он радуется богам лучезарного сияния. И почему? Потому что он не полностью понял их, я говорю вам. Он воспринимает богов сверкающего великолепия как богов сверкающего великолепия12. Восприняв богов сверкающего великолепия как богов сверкающего великолепия, он измышляет [себя как] богов сверкающего великолепия, он измышляет [себя в] богах сверкающего великолепия, он измышляет [себя отдельным] от богов сверкающего великолепия, он измышляет богов сверкающего великолепия «своим», он радуется богам сверкающего великолепия. И почему? Потому что он не полностью понял их, я говорю вам. Он воспринимает богов великого плода как богов великого плода13. Восприняв богов великого плода как богов великого плода, он измышляет [себя как] богов великого плода, он измышляет [себя в] богах великого плода, он измышляет [себя отдельным] от богов великого плода, он измышляет богов великого плода «своим», он радуется богам великого плода. И почему? Потому что он не полностью понял их, я говорю вам. Он воспринимает Владыку как Владыку14. Восприняв Владыку как Владыку, он измышляет [себя как] Владыку, он измышляет [себя во] Владыке, он измышляет [себя отдельным] от Владыки, он измышляет Владыку «своим», он радуется Владыке. И почему? Потому что он не полностью понял его, я говорю вам. Он воспринимает сферу безграничного пространства как сферу безграничного пространства. Восприняв сферу безграничного пространства как сферу безграничного пространства, он измышляет [себя как] сферу безграничного пространства, он измышляет [себя в] сфере безграничного пространства, он измышляет [себя отдельным] от сферы безграничного пространства, он измышляет сферу безграничного пространства «своим», он радуется сфере безграничного пространства. И почему? Потому что он не полностью понял её, я говорю вам. Он воспринимает сферу безграничного сознания…
Он воспринимает сферу отсутствия всего… Он воспринимает сферу ни восприятия, ни не- восприятия как сферу ни восприятия, ни не- восприятия. Восприняв сферу ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия как сферу ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, он измышляет [себя как] сферу
ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, он измышляет [себя в] сфере ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, он измышляет [себя отдельным] от сферы ни восприятия, ни не- восприятия, он измышляет сферу ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия «своим», он радуется сфере ни восприятия, ни не- восприятия. И почему? Потому что он не полностью понял её, я говорю вам. Он воспринимает видимое как видимое15. Восприняв видимое как видимое, он измышляет [себя как] видимое, он измышляет [себя в] видимом, он измышляет [себя отдельным] от видимого, он измышляет видимое «своим», он радуется видимому. И почему? Потому что он не полностью понял его, я говорю вам. Он воспринимает слышимое как слышимое…
Он воспринимает ощущаемое как ощущаемое… Он воспринимает познаваемое как познаваемое. Восприняв познаваемое как познаваемое, он измышляет [себя как] познаваемое, он измышляет [себя в] познаваемом, он измышляет [себя отдельным] от познаваемого, он измышляет познаваемое «своим», он радуется познаваемому. И почему? Потому что он не полностью понял его, я говорю вам. Он воспринимает единое как единое16. Восприняв единое как единое, он измышляет [себя как] единое, он измышляет [себя в] едином, он измышляет [себя отдельным] от единого, он измышляет единое «своим», он радуется единому. И почему? Потому что он не полностью понял его, я говорю вам. Он воспринимает множественность как множественность. Восприняв множественность как множественность, он измышляет [себя как] множественность, он измышляет [себя в] множественности, он измышляет [себя отдельным] от множественности, он измышляет множественность «своим», он радуется множественности. И почему? Потому что он не
полностью понял её, я говорю вам. Он воспринимает всё как всё17. Восприняв всё как всё, он измышляет [себя как] всё, он измышляет [себя во] всём, он измышляет [себя отдельным] от всего, он измышляет всё «своим», он радуется всему. И почему? Потому что он не полностью понял его, я говорю вам. Он воспринимает ниббану как ниббану18. Восприняв ниббану как ниббану, он измышляет [себя как] ниббану, он измышляет [себя в] ниббане, он измышляет [себя отдельным] от ниббаны, он измышляет ниббану «своим», он радуется ниббане. И почему? Потому что он не полностью понял её, я говорю вам. Ученик Монахи, монах, который находится [в процессе] высшей тренировки19, чей ум ещё не достиг цели и кто всё ещё устремлён к непревзойдённой защите от подневольности, напрямую знает землю как землю20. Напрямую познав землю как землю, ему не следует измышлять [себя как] землю, ему не следует измышлять [себя] в земле, ему не следует измышлять [себя отдельным] от земли, ему не следует измышлять землю «своим», ему не следует радоваться земле. И почему? Потому что он должен полностью понять её, я говорю вам21. Он напрямую знает воду как воду… 22 Он напрямую знает ниббану как ниббану. Напрямую познав ниббану как ниббану, ему не следует измышлять [себя как] ниббану, ему не следует измышлять [себя] в ниббане, ему не следует измышлять [себя отдельным] от ниббаны, ему не следует измышлять ниббану «своим», ему не следует радоваться ниббане. И почему? Потому что он должен полностью понять её, я говорю вам. Арахант Монахи, монах, который арахант, чьи пятна [загрязнений ума] уничтожены, который прожил святую жизнь, сделал то, что следовало сделать, сбросил тяжкий груз, достиг своей цели, уничтожил путы существования и полностью освободился посредством окончательного знания, также напрямую знает землю как землю. Напрямую познав землю как землю, он не измышляет [себя как] землю, он не измышляет [себя] в земле, он не измышляет [себя отдельно] от земли, он не измышляет землю «своим», он не радуется земле. И почему? Потому что он полностью её понял, я говорю вам. Он также напрямую знает воду как воду… Он также напрямую знает ниббану как ниббану… он не радуется ниббане. И почему? Потому что он полностью её понял, я говорю вам.Монахи, монах, который арахант, чьи пятна [загрязнений ума] уничтожены… также напрямую знает землю как землю. Напрямую познав землю как землю, он не измышляет [себя как] землю, он не измышляет [себя] в земле, он не измышляет [себя отдельно] от земли, он не измышляет землю «своим», он не радуется земле. И почему? Потому что он освобождён от жажды посредством уничтожения жажды. Он также напрямую знает воду как воду… Он также напрямую знает ниббану как ниббану… он не радуется ниббане. И почему? Потому что он освобождён от жажды посредством уничтожения жажды. Монахи, монах, который арахант, чьи пятна [загрязнений ума] уничтожены… также напрямую знает землю как землю. Напрямую познав землю как землю, он не измышляет [себя как] землю, он не измышляет [себя] в земле, он не измышляет [себя отдельно] от земли, он не измышляет землю «своим», он не радуется земле. И почему? Потому что он освобождён от злобы посредством уничтожения злобы. Он также напрямую знает воду как воду… Он также напрямую знает ниббану как ниббану… он не радуется ниббане. И почему? Потому что он освобождён от злобы посредством уничтожения злобы. Монахи, монах, который арахант, чьи пятна [загрязнений ума] уничтожены… также напрямую знает землю как землю. Напрямую познав землю как землю, он не измышляет [себя как] землю, он не измышляет [себя] в земле, он не измышляет [себя отдельно] от земли, он не измышляет землю «своим», он не радуется земле. И почему? Потому что он освобождён от заблуждения посредством уничтожения заблуждения. Он также напрямую знает воду как воду… Он также напрямую знает ниббану как ниббану… он не радуется ниббане. И почему? Потому что он освобождён от заблуждения посредством уничтожения заблуждения. Татхагата Монахи, Татхагата, совершенный и полностью просветлённый, также напрямую знает землю как землю. Напрямую познав землю как землю, он не измышляет [себя как] землю, он не измышляет [себя] в земле, он не измышляет [себя отдельно] от земли, он не измышляет землю «своим», он не радуется земле. И почему? Потому что Татхагата полностью понял её до самого конца, я говорю вам23. Он также напрямую знает воду как воду… Он также напрямую знает ниббану как ниббану… он не радуется ниббане. И почему? Потому что Татхагата полностью понял её до самого конца, я говорю вам. Монахи, Татхагата, совершенный и полностью просветлённый, также напрямую знает землю как землю. Напрямую познав землю как землю, он не измышляет [себя как] землю, он не измышляет [себя] в земле, он не измышляет [себя отдельно] от земли, он не измышляет землю «своим», он не радуется земле. И почему? Потому что он понял, что [подобная] радость – это корень страдания, и что с существованием [как условием] имеет место рождение, и что для всего, что возникло, имеет место старение и смерть24. Поэтому, монахи, с полным уничтожением, угасанием, прекращением, отбрасыванием и оставлением [всех видов] жажды Татхагата пробудился в непревзойдённое полное просветление, я говорю вам. Он также напрямую знает воду как воду… Он также напрямую знает ниббану как ниббану… он не радуется ниббане. И почему? Потому что он понял, что [подобная] радость – это корень страдания… пробудился в непревзойдённое полное просветление, я говорю вам». Так сказал Благословенный. Но те монахи не возрадовались словам Благословенного

----------


## Алик

> То есть взаимозависимое возникновение это ошибочный постулат?Есть Я которое заковано и существует,или что оно делает независимо?Вы говорите что остается только лишь я,освобожденное я.Поправьте если где то ошибаюсь.А можете хоть цитаты привести,где об этом говорится?И да,а от чего освобождается это я?и как возникло?и то же это я,что и ваше теперешнее я?


Возможно, это вам поможет:
 В Сутре сказано: «Все существа уже являются Буддой». Так для чего же нужно петь, читать сутры или заниматься сидячим Дзен?

Мы не знаем себя. Желания, гнев и неведение омрачают наш ясный ум. Если мы отбросим всякое мышление и вернёмся к пустому уму, тогда ваш ум, мой ум и ум всех людей станут одним и тем же. Мы же окажемся одним целым со всей вселенной. Поэтому и сказал прославленный учитель: «Все вещи во вселенной возвращаются к Одному».

Действительно, пустой ум возможен лишь до мышления. Поэтому мышление не появляется и не исчезает, ничто не появляется и не исчезает. Там, где ничто не появляется и не исчезает, нет ни жизни, ни смерти, ни страдания, ни счастья, ни добра, ни зла, ни вас, ни меня. Поэтому сказано, что все вещи во вселенной возвращаются к Одному.

Куда же возвращается этот Один?

Однажды некто пришел к великому Дзен Мастеру Манг Гонгу и спросил его: «Если все вещи возвращаются к Одному, то куда возвращается этот Один?» Манг Гонг сказал: «Весенние гуси летят на север».

Как вы думаете, что значит — «Весенние гуси летят на север»?

Может быть вы понимаете довольно, чтобы разбить гору Сумеру на миллион кусков и проглотить одним глотком океан, или ваше понимание способно убить или дать жизнь всем Буддам трёх времён и миров, и всем прославленным учителям, и всем людям, но этого вы не поймёте.

Тогда, как же вам понять истинное значение фразы: «Весенние гуси летят на север»? Держитесь неразличающего ума. Этот незнающий ум устойчив и неподвижен. Пытаться понять его — всё равно что пытаться пройти сквозь стальную стену или забраться на серебряную гору. Всё мышление отторгнуто. Но едва вам удастся проникнуть в это состояние, ваш ум взорвётся. Тогда вашему взору предстанет каменный лев, бегущий по круче и пожирающий солнце и луну. И всё это озадачит. Сделайте ещё один шаг. И вы прибудете в свой настоящий дом, там повсюду царит весна и расцветают цветы. Только тогда все Сутры и Библии обретут истину, и все звуки воды и ветра, краски гор, лай собаки на улице, всё, что вы видите или чувствуете, все, как оно есть, станет истиной.

Поэтому Дзен Мастер Манг Гонг сказал: «Весенние гуси летят на север». Истина — просто как это.
http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha

----------

Won Soeng (28.08.2015)

----------


## Руди

> Возможно, это вам поможет:
>  В Сутре сказано: «Все существа уже являются Буддой». Так для чего же нужно петь, читать сутры или заниматься сидячим Дзен?
> 
> Мы не знаем себя. Желания, гнев и неведение омрачают наш ясный ум. Если мы отбросим всякое мышление и вернёмся к пустому уму, тогда ваш ум, мой ум и ум всех людей станут одним и тем же. Мы же окажемся одним целым со всей вселенной. Поэтому и сказал прославленный учитель: «Все вещи во вселенной возвращаются к Одному».
> 
> Действительно, пустой ум возможен лишь до мышления. Поэтому мышление не появляется и не исчезает, ничто не появляется и не исчезает. Там, где ничто не появляется и не исчезает, нет ни жизни, ни смерти, ни страдания, ни счастья, ни добра, ни зла, ни вас, ни меня. Поэтому сказано, что все вещи во вселенной возвращаются к Одному.
> 
> Куда же возвращается этот Один?
> 
> ...


Все вещи во вселенной прекращаются)Кстати очень интересный портал,и отрывок)спасибо)

----------

Алик (27.08.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Не стоит ломать копья из-за "вечного Я". Много заблуждений и у тех, кто его отрицает, и у тех, кто его утверждает. 
И те и другие не имеют четкого представления, о чем идет спор. Одно слово - миллионы значений.

----------


## Руди

> Не стоит ломать копья из-за "вечного Я". Много заблуждений и у тех, кто его отрицает, и у тех, кто его утверждает. 
> И те и другие не имеют четкого представления, о чем идет спор. Одно слово - миллионы значений.


Нет никаких споров.Я пытался выяснить позицию Нико)

----------


## Руди

> Не стоит ломать копья из-за "вечного Я". Много заблуждений и у тех, кто его отрицает, и у тех, кто его утверждает. 
> И те и другие не имеют четкого представления, о чем идет спор. Одно слово - миллионы значений.


Я ж нигде не спорил и не кричал,а,с вас одно из 6 ошибочный воззрений(согласно канону Палийскому)Цепляние по сути за любые воззрения,даже за верные не есть гуд.Нужно само видение соответствующим образом,способствующее постижению.Остальное не так важно)

----------


## Харуказе

> Все вещи во вселенной прекращаются)Кстати очень интересный портал,и отрывок)спасибо)


Скорее не начинаются и не прекращаются.

----------


## Руди

> Скорее не начинаются и не прекращаются.


Стало быть нет вещей во вселенной?

----------

Фил (28.08.2015)

----------


## Харуказе

> Стало быть нет вещей во вселенной?


Есть.

----------


## Руди

> Есть.


Приведите пример =)

----------


## Харуказе

> Приведите пример =)


Пустота-это форма,форма-это пустота.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В сухом остатке остаётся "простое я". Т.е. это "простое я" на самом деле неуничтожимо, даже в бардо.


"Простое Я" - это условное ментальное обозначение "эмпирической личности" (пудгала), то есть совокупности скандх, проявленной в рамках данного воплощения. В этом смысле Будда говорил о себе "я пошел" или "я ушел", тогда как Татхагата не приходит и не уходит.
Как МЕНТАЛЬНЫЙ ЯРЛЫК, "простое обозначение", может сохраняться в бардо, где рассудочное мышление угасает? о чем ты? )))




> И после достижения состояния будды индивидуальность достигшего сохраняется. Но это не атман, конечно.


"Сохраняющаяся индивидуальность" называется "Атман". Это просто определение.




> Прасангика изобилует названиями и мысленными обозначениями, но это не голые названия, для них всегда есть та или иная основа.


Во-во! тем более, что у этой сохраняющейся индивидуальности (то есть у Атмана, см. предыдущий пункт) есть основа. Субстанционализм детектет ))))




> Самобытия не было, нет и никогда не будет.


Воистину, ибо аминь.
Разобраться бы только с предыдущими пунктами, которые этому противоречат ))))




> А мы всё воспринимаем как самосущее и двойственное. В этом наша основная проблема.


Вот это пожалуй единственное утверждение, под которым подпишусь ))))

----------

Legba (28.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Во-во! тем более, что у этой сохраняющейся индивидуальности (то есть у Атмана, см. предыдущий пункт) есть основа. Субстанционализм детектет ))))


 Не детектед, а - придуман.
Ничего у Вас не детектед  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (28.08.2015), Нико (28.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Есть.


Вещей нет, есть - предметы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не детектед, а - придуман.
> Ничего у Вас не детектед


Я вроде как анализирую высказывания Нико.
А вы просто выкрикиваете слоганы. Такой черлидинг в мужском варианте, "группа клакерской поддержки" анатмавады )))

----------

Фил (28.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Я вроде как анализирую высказывания Нико.
> А вы просто выкрикиваете слоганы. Такой черлидинг в мужском варианте, "группа клакерской поддержки" анатмавады )))


Спасибо, насмешили  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (28.08.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет никаких споров.Я пытался выяснить позицию Нико)


Вы приняли на свой счет?  :Wink:

----------


## Харуказе

> Вещей нет, есть - предметы.


Если совсем обобщать,то есть феномены.



> "Форма - это пустота. Пустота - это форма". Это означает, что всё постоянно меняется. К примеру, дерево растёт сотни лет, по прошествии каждого времени года меняя форму, размер и цвет. В конечном итоге оно умирает, его срубают на дрова, оно сгорает и возвращается снова в землю, из которой, в конечном итоге, снова растёт новое дерево. Так что это, на самом деле, не является деревом; оно является перемещающимся, изменяющимся явлением (phenomenon), которое мы, ради удобства, называем "дерево".
> 
> Вот продолжение учения: "Форма - это форма. Пустота - это пустота". Это указывает на обычный, повседневный ум и это не привязано к "пустоте". Вещи просто являются тем, чем они являются. Вот оно перед вами. Дерево зелёное.

----------

Алик (30.08.2015), Фил (28.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> "Простое Я" - это условное ментальное обозначение "эмпирической личности" (пудгала), то есть совокупности скандх, проявленной в рамках данного воплощения. В этом смысле Будда говорил о себе "я пошел" или "я ушел", тогда как Татхагата не приходит и не уходит.
> Как МЕНТАЛЬНЫЙ ЯРЛЫК, "простое обозначение", может сохраняться в бардо, где рассудочное мышление угасает? о чем ты? )))
> 
> "Сохраняющаяся индивидуальность" называется "Атман". Это просто определение.
> 
> Во-во! тем более, что у этой сохраняющейся индивидуальности (то есть у Атмана, см. предыдущий пункт) есть основа. Субстанционализм детектет ))))
> 
> Воистину, ибо аминь.
> Разобраться бы только с предыдущими пунктами, которые этому противоречат ))))
> ...


Сереж, феномены (включая личность) имеют ngo bo, но это не самобытийное. Атманом там и не пахнет. И в этом у нас с тобой основной затык, дружочек. Как попёрло на Цонкапе, так оно и продолжается сейчас. Ты просто не можешь себе представить нечто, не имеющее собственных характеристик в буквальном смысле этого слова. А я могу.

Пример: стол. Сколько ни пытайся, в нём не найти "стольности". Просто то, что соответствует представлениям людей об этом предмете. И всё.

----------

Фил (28.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

ЗЫ. Прасангика граничит с нигилизмом, но им не является. Почему? Потому что она признаёт кармические процессы и явления в виде взаимозависимостей. Хотя  грань очень тонка, конечно.

----------

Фил (28.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Прасангика - это когда понял, что сам из тумана навыделял фигурок коней, людей..- и поэтому не надо их отгонять и говорить что  коней и людей нет (их и небыло- без "выделителя".. . (а "совсем прасангика"- это когда понял- что и ты- сам фигурка из тумана- вот тогда время хватать себя- ощупывать- стенать..((( )

----------

Алик (30.08.2015), Фил (28.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ты просто не можешь себе представить *нечто*, не имеющее собственных характеристик в буквальном смысле этого слова. А я могу.


Отчего же? про это самое "нечто" я и толкую. Называется оно "татхата" (если переводить на русский, получится "то-что-есть" или "это-самое-оно").



> Пример: стол. Сколько ни пытайся, в нём не найти "стольности". Просто то, что соответствует представлениям людей об этом предмете. И всё.


"Стольность" найти очень просто. Попроси любого столяра сделать тебе стол. Если он сделает книжную полку, ты скажешь ему: "Ты что, дурак?"
А он тебе ответит: "О чем вы, мадам? у стола же нет собственных характеристик!  какие претензии? как вы отличаете то, что я сделал, от стола?"
Вот то, что ты от него хотела, это и есть "стольность" )))
А он, дурак, тебя не понял.

----------


## Фил

> "Стольность" найти очень просто. Попроси любого столяра сделать тебе стол. Если он сделает книжную полку, ты скажешь ему: "Ты что, дурак?"
> А он тебе ответит: "О чем вы, мадам? у стола же нет собственных характеристик!  какие претензии? как вы отличаете то, что я сделал, от стола?"
> Вот то, что ты от него хотела, это и есть "стольность" )))
> А он, дурак, тебя не понял.


 Витгенштейн описывает это как всеобщую конвенцию.
Я не понимаю, о какой уникальной собственной характеристике стола Вы говорите, что это?
4 ножки? На него можно что-то поставить? За ним можно сидеть? За ним нужно стоять? Он деревянный? Металлический? Может это пень?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не понимаю, о какой уникальной собственной характеристике стола Вы говорите, что это?
> Может это пень?


А я тут причем? вы это со столяром обсуждайте.
Может, и пень. )))

----------


## Фил

> А я тут причем? вы это со столяром обсуждайте.
> Может, и пень. )))


Вы говорите, что знаете, что такое "стольность".
Поэтому вопрос к Вам!
Столяр такими вещами не заморачивается.

----------


## Neroli

> Я не понимаю, о какой уникальной собственной характеристике стола Вы говорите, что это?
> 4 ножки? На него можно что-то поставить? За ним можно сидеть? За ним нужно стоять? Он деревянный? Металлический? Может это пень?


Фил, а вы не столяром работаете случайно? Не вы ли ту книжную полку сделали?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы говорите, что знаете, что такое "стольность".


Я не говорю, что знаю. Я говорю, что это выясняется в процессе деятельности.
А если вы утверждаете, что это никому неизвестно, значит, готовы принять от столяра книжную полку заместо стола. Что есть глупость.

----------


## Фил

> Я не говорю, что знаю. Я говорю, что это выясняется в процессе деятельности.
> А если вы утверждаете, что это никому неизвестно, значит, готовы принять от столяра книжную полку заместо стола. Что есть глупость.


Это что?
Стол или книжная полка?
И Вы называете это "глупость" ?
Вы понимаете, что все Ваши аргументы сводятся в конечном итоге к: "очевидно", "глупость" и "вздор" ?
Вас это устраивает?

И кстати, я _не утверждаю_ что это _никому неизвестно_.
Я спросил Вас, потому что Вы сказали, что _Вам это известно_.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это что?
> Стол или книжная полка?
> И Вы называете это "глупость" ?
> Вы понимаете, что все Ваши аргументы сводятся в конечном итоге к: "очевидно", "глупость" и "вздор" ?
> Вас это устраивает?


Фил, говорю же, со столяром будете разбираться, что это.
Когда он вам сделает такую штуку вместо стола.
Причем тут я? не понимаю

Я ведь ничего не утверждаю, поэтому меня невозможно опровергнуть )))))

----------


## Фил

> Фил, говорю же, со столяром будете разбираться, что это.
> Когда он вам сделает такую штуку вместо стола.
> Причем тут я? не понимаю
> 
> Я ведь ничего не утверждаю, поэтому меня невозможно опровергнуть )))))


Как это, _при чем тут я_?
Вы же сказали "стольность найти очень просто"
А ее найти совершенно непросто.
Более того, найти ее на данный момент нет никакой возможности, потому что непонятно - что это.




> "Стольность" найти очень просто.

----------


## Фил

> Когда он вам сделает такую штуку вместо стола.


Это не "штука вместо стола".
Это и есть стол.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы же сказали "стольность найти очень просто"
> А ее найти совершенно непросто.


Я лишь описал условия, позволяющие эту стольность обнаружить в личном опыте: заказать столяру стол.
Но я ничего не утверждаю ни о самом столе, ни о стольности.
Так что не приписывайте мне то, что я не говорил ))))

----------


## Фил

> Я лишь описал условия, позволяющие эту стольность обнаружить в личном опыте: заказать столяру стол.
> Но я ничего не утверждаю ни о самом столе, ни о стольности.
> Так что не приписывайте мне то, что я не говорил ))))


Т.е. Вы не утверждали, что у стола есть стольность?
Я ошибся?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. Вы не утверждали, что у стола есть стольность?
> Я ошибся?


Это интересный вопрос, давайте подумаем.
Если нечто обнаруживается в опыте при определенных условиях, можно ли сказать, что это "есть"?
С одной стороны, можно сказать, что раз "при условиях", значит, обусловлено, то есть не самосуще.
С другой - не будь оно самосущим, могло ли бы оно проявиться в условиях?
Условия создают вещь или они могут только проявить то, что и так есть?
Мне кажется, оба эти утверждения в равной мере валидны ))))

----------


## Харуказе

У стола есть определенный набор признаков,который позволяет его идентифицировать (и они у разных людей и народов могут отличаться). Но стольность,которая делает его "особо важным и обособленным от всех столом" вряд ли присутствует.

----------

Фил (28.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Это интересный вопрос, давайте подумаем.
> Если нечто обнаруживается в опыте при определенных условиях, можно ли сказать, что это "есть"?
> С одной стороны, можно сказать, что раз "при условиях", значит, обусловлено, то есть не самосуще.
> С другой - не будь оно самосущим, могло ли бы оно проявиться в условиях?
> Условия создают вещь или они могут только проявить то, что и так есть?
> Мне кажется, оба эти утверждения в равной мере валидны ))))


Проявить ЧТО?
ЧТО проявить?
Зачем придумывать????

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Проявить ЧТО?
> ЧТО проявить?
> Зачем придумывать????


Ничего не надо придумывать.
Все просто - скажите столяру: "Сделай мне стол".
И собственная сущность стола возникнет сама собой.
А уж абсолютна она или относительна - это следующий вопрос. ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но стольность,которая делает его "особо важным и обособленным от всех столом" вряд ли присутствует.


В таком случае столяр не поймет вашу просьбу "сделай мне стол". И сделает, к примеру, кровать.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Не может быть:
Стола - без стольности.
Стольности - без стола.

При этом стол и стольность существуют лишь, как - элементы внутреннего опыта(дхармы), в восприятии человека знающего, что обозначается столом и стольностью.

----------


## Юй Кан

С заказанным всего одним словом : ) столом от столяра может получиться как с женщиной мечты.

-- Ты вообще -- кто?
-- Женщина твоей мечты!
-- Но я мечтал не о такой!
-- А сбылась -- такая.

----------

Neroli (28.08.2015), Дубинин (28.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> В таком случае столяр не поймет вашу просьбу "сделай мне стол". И сделает, к примеру, кровать.


Может и так быть.
Это возникает при смешении и проникновении культур, которого раньше практически не было (где родился - там и пригодился)
Попросите, например, мастера из Рязани сделать Вам крышу - он Вам сделает не 2, а 2.5 скатную крышу, где этот огрызок называется "рязанский лоб".
Вот такие у них крыши.
Не исключено, что где-то и стол бывает похожий на кровать, и кровать на стол.

Вы нашли ответ в традиционном укладе жизни.

----------

Алик (30.08.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ничего не надо придумывать.
> Все просто - скажите столяру: "Сделай мне стол".
> И собственная сущность стола возникнет сама собой.
> А уж абсолютна она или относительна - это следующий вопрос. ))))


Пример, выбратый вами для анализов : ), совершенно идиотичный.  
Некий абстрактный персонаж заказывает некоему абстрактному/аутичному столяру некий абстрактный конструкт, именуемый "стол", ничего при этом не уточняя, как ничего не уточняет, в силу вероятной аутичности, и сам столяр, приступая к выполнению заказа...

Так при чём и каким боком сюда некая абстрактная/измышленная в сферическрм вакууме "стольность", недифиницируемая по сути? Разве что, мобет гыть : ), для того, чтоп усугубить идиотичность и без того нелепой постановки вопроса...

На полях: столы вообще бывают очень разными : )), в т.ч. -- состоящими из книжных или каких ещё полок.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> именуемый "стол", ничего при этом не уточняя


В этом и вся суть, чтобы ничего не уточнять ))))
Именно тогда и станет наглядно ясно, что стол появляется сам собой, прямо из Дхармакаи, единого вместилища всех столов и вообще всех дхарм )))))

----------

Максим& (28.08.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В этом и вся суть, чтобы ничего не уточнять ))))
> Именно тогда и станет наглядно ясно, что стол появляется сам собой, прямо из Дхармакаи, единого вместилища всех столов и вообще всех дхарм )))))


Вообще же, глядя вглупь и ширше, ситуация простая: как себе скажете, так вам и будет, пока не передумаете. 
Так что, говоря сугубо назидательно, смело измышляйте, ежли есть свободное время, чего ни попадя (хоть "стольность", хоть "подстольность", хоть всеобщую "дхармакайность", присущую вообще всем и всему, яко и "стольности"...), лишь бы на благо всех чувствующих, включая себя. : )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ситуация простая: как себе скажете, так вам и будет, пока не передумаете.


Слышу речи настоящего читтаматрина!
Правильно, Юй Кан, миры и столы в них созданы умом. ))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Правильно, Юй Кан, миры и столы в них созданы умом. ))))


Если убедили себя в настоящей правильности этого -- осталось научиться применять это на практике. Иначе оно считаиццо несчитовым... : )
(Даже ежели разберётесь с тем, как оно в читтаматре, а не в её изыскатых трактовках тибетскими мудрецами. : )

----------


## Руди

> Вы приняли на свой счет?


Да вроде нет,мир вам  :Smilie:

----------


## Руди

Так а на чем вы все сошлись,товарищи?Я например могу сидеть на столе  :Smilie: 
Выходит стол стул?

----------

Сергей Хос (28.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так а на чем вы все сошлись,товарищи?Я например могу сидеть на столе 
> Выходит стол стул?


Нет, выходит, вы сидите на столе ))

----------


## Neroli

> Нет, выходит, вы сидите на столе ))


Если пустота - это форма, а форма - это пустота, то почему стол не может быть стулом? Хотя бы время от времени?

----------

Сергей Хос (28.08.2015)

----------


## Руди

> Если пустота - это форма, а форма - это пустота, то почему стол не может быть стулом? Хотя бы время от времени?


То то и оно,пуст стол от самобытия,покуда такой  невежда как я на нем сидит=)

----------


## Neroli

Ой, я кажется поняла. Можно поесть и с кровати и со стула и с книжной полки. Просто мы тем самым привносим в эти вещи ту самую "стольность".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если пустота - это форма, а форма - это пустота, то почему стол не может быть стулом? Хотя бы время от времени?


Да может на самом деле.
Главное, чтобы столяр не сделал стул вместо стола. А как сделает стол - так хоть обсидись на нем.

----------


## Руди

> Да может на самом деле.
> Главное, чтобы столяр не сделал стул вместо стола. А как сделает стол - так хоть обсидись на нем.


Не поверите,но я и со стула кушал)

----------


## Neroli

> Не поверите,но я и со стула кушал)


Стол - иллюзия. На самом деле мы все кушаем со стула.

----------

Сергей Хос (28.08.2015)

----------


## Руди

> Стол - иллюзия. На самом деле мы все кушаем со стула.


и сидим на столе.Но вопрос тот же)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не поверите,но я и со стула кушал)


Кстати, в Ср. Азии на просьбу "Сделай мне стол" скорее всего развернут платок и постелят его на пол ))))

----------

Neroli (28.08.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> и сидим на столе.Но вопрос тот же)


Какой? Становится ли стол стулом, если вы на него сели?

ps: не думаю, что наш зад тут что-то решает.

pps: хотя у кого как...

----------


## Руди

> Какой? Становится ли стол стулом, если вы на него сели?


Я запутался,но да,вроде этот  :Smilie:

----------


## Руди

> Кстати, в Ср. Азии на просьбу "Сделай мне стол" скорее всего развернут платок и постелят его на пол ))))


Чем и разрушат невежество обывателя фанатика,отстаивающего самобытие нескольких кусков дерева)

----------

Сергей Хос (28.08.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Я запутался,но да,вроде этот


Интересно, если вы сядете на край стола, а я поставлю на него тарелку и начну есть, кто победит?

----------


## Руди

> Интересно, а если вы сядете на край стола, а я поставлю тарелку и начну есть, кто победит?


Кто быстрее покушает конечно,тот и победит)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чем и разрушат невежество обывателя фанатика,отстаивающего самобытие нескольких кусков дерева)


Совершенно верно.
И одновременно наглядно демонстрирует, сколь многовариантна "стольность" в своих сансарных проявлениях )))
Форма [стола] пуста [от стола] но [эта] пустота есть (= потенциально содержит в себе) форма [или стольность всех возможных столов] ))))

----------


## Руди

В контексте заданной темы:Конечная цель буддизма отличать стул от стола?

----------


## Neroli

> Кто быстрее покушает конечно,тот и победит)


Это я кушаю, а вы просто сидите. Что у нас с вами стол или стул?

----------


## Neroli

> В контексте заданной темы:Конечная цель буддизма отличать стул от стола?


 А вы хотите перестать их различать?

----------


## Руди

> Это я кушаю, а вы просто сидите. Что у нас с вами стол или стул?


Дуализм или примирения. :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

На самом деле, стол - не самый удачный пример, поскольку представляет собой культурно-обусловленную конструкцию. Хотя основной принцип тут и сохраняется, но нет достаточной наглядности.
Чтобы было понятнее, гораздо интереснее рассматривать на примере простой геометрической фигуры, например, круга.
Можно нарисовать много окружностей разного цвета и формы, и сказать, что "круга" как такового не существует.
Но на самом деле он существует как математическое определение (множество точек, равноудаленных от одной). Нарисовать это определение невозможно; при просьбе "нарисуй круг" мы всегда рисуем некий конкретный круг, но не треугольник.

То есть имеется один идеальный круг ("кружность"), существующий только в сфере идей (в дхармакае) и бесконечное множество его частных проявлений в видимой реальности.
Так же и со столом )))

----------


## Руди

> На самом деле, стол - не самый удачный пример, поскольку представляет собой культурно-обусловленную конструкцию. Хотя основной принцип тут и сохраняется, но нет достаточной наглядности.
> Чтобы было понятнее, гораздо интереснее рассматривать на примере простой геометрической фигуры, например, круга.
> Можно нарисовать много окружностей разного цвета и формы, и сказать, что "круга" как такового не существует.
> Но на самом деле он существует как математическое определение (множество точек, равноудаленных от одной). Нарисовать это определение невозможно, мы всегда рисуем некий конкретный круг. Но не треугольник. То есть имеется один идеальный круг ("кружность"), существующий только в сфере идей (в дхармакае) и бесконечное множество его частных проявлений в видимой реальности.


Личности как таковой не существует.Есть восприятие,чувство,мысль.Личность это конструкция)
Дело то не в этом.Любой пример бессамостности поможет но не умиротворит)

----------


## Руди

> А вы хотите перестать их различать?


А я их и сейчас не различаю особо,я ж писал выше)

----------


## Neroli

> Есть восприятие,чувство,мысль...


Но ведь они же связаны чем-то и как-то между собой. Чем и как?

----------


## Neroli

> А я их и сейчас не различаю особо,я ж писал выше)


У Будды ведь есть различающая мудрость. Предполагает ли она различение где стул где стол?

----------


## Руди

> Но ведь они же связаны чем-то и как-то между собой. Чем и как?


Кто связан?А можете ли вы выбрать что чувствовать,воспринимать?

----------


## Руди

> У Будды ведь есть различающая мудрость. Предполагает ли она различение где стул где стол?


Стул,стол условности.А у Будды безусловная мудрость)

----------


## Neroli

> Кто связан?А можете ли вы выбрать что чувствовать,воспринимать?
> Они связаны с сознанием)


Я могу выбрать на что мне сесть))
А если серьезно, то вот вы сели и чувствуете, что холодно сидеть и хочется поскорее встать, но у вас есть возможность заставить себя на чувства не вестись и не вставать. Что позволяет вам такую вольность? Сознание?

----------


## Neroli

> Стул,стол условности.А у Будды безусловная мудрость)


Просто же вопрос. Отличает ли Будда стол от стула?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Отчего же? про это самое "нечто" я и толкую. Называется оно "татхата" (если переводить на русский, получится "то-что-есть" или "это-самое-оно").
> "Стольность" найти очень просто. Попроси любого столяра сделать тебе стол. Если он сделает книжную полку, ты скажешь ему: "Ты что, дурак?"
> А он тебе ответит: "О чем вы, мадам? у стола же нет собственных характеристик!  какие претензии? как вы отличаете то, что я сделал, от стола?"
> Вот то, что ты от него хотела, это и есть "стольность" )))
> А он, дурак, тебя не понял.


Кто же знает, что хотела Нико от столяра?

----------

Сергей Хос (28.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> То есть имеется один идеальный круг ("кружность"), существующий только в сфере идей (в дхармакае) и бесконечное множество его частных проявлений в видимой реальности. Так же и со столом )))


Хос терпел, терпел и таки дошел, наконец, до признания в платонизме. Поздравляю, коллега! Наконец-то все стало на свои места с Вашими воззрениями в глазах зрителей. Спрашивается, зачем было столько лет мучить бедную @Нико? ))) 
Я совершенно без всяких подколок.

Правда мысль, что дхармакайя это платоновский "мир идей" несколько оригинальна, но тут уж я не смею спорить.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (28.08.2015), Нико (29.08.2015), Сергей Хос (28.08.2015)

----------


## Руди

> Просто же вопрос. Отличает ли Будда стол от стула?


И отличает и нет.

----------


## Руди

> Я могу выбрать на что мне сесть))
> А если серьезно, то вот вы сели и чувствуете, что холодно сидеть и хочется поскорее встать, но у вас есть возможность заставить себя на чувства не вестись и не вставать. Что позволяет вам такую вольность? Сознание?


Усилие.

----------


## Neroli

> Усилие.


А что это такое? Что является источником?

----------


## Руди

> А что это такое? Что является источником?


А что на счет не делать никакой выбор.Можно ли сказать кто ничего не выбирает.Усилие из ума происходит.Ум лишенный самости все еще остается умом.

----------


## Neroli

> А что на счет не делать никакой выбор.Можно ли сказать кто ничего не выбирает.Усилие из ума происходит.Ум лишенный самости все еще остается умом.


Т.е. личности нет, есть ум? А  чем отличаются?

----------

Сергей Хос (28.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. личности нет, есть ум? А  чем отличаются?


Безсамостная личность )))

----------


## Руди

> Т.е. личности нет, есть ум? А  чем отличаются?


Тем что постоянно меняется,возникает как одно,прекращается как другое.И взаимозависимо.Личность же как иллюзия предполагает постоянность,отдельность.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тем что постоянно меняется,возникает как одно,прекращается как другое.И взаимозависимо.Личность же как иллюзия предполагает постоянность,отдельность.


Вот, опять... %)
Личность (_пуггала/пудгала_) -- не иллюзия.

Из Бхара сутты:

"Что есть бремя, монахи? Ответом будет пять накоплений захваченности. Каковы эти пять? Это накопление захваченности формой-внешностью, накопление захваченности ощущениями, накопление захваченности представлениями, накопление захваченности сформированным опытом, накопление захваченности различением. Вот что называется бременем, монахи.

*А кто есть носитель бремени, монахи? Это личность. Это некий уважаемый, у кого есть определённое имя и определённая родословная. Вот кто называется носителем бремени, монахи.*

[...]

Пять накоплений есть бремя,
*а личность есть носитель бремени*.
Принятие бремени приносит страдание существам,
а избавление от бремени приносит счастье.

Сложив с себя бремя, достойный почитания
Не берёт себе другое бремя.
Полностью искоренил жажду тот,
кто достиг совершенного покоя".
Если этого мало -- есть ещё Пуггала сутта.

----------

Балдинг (29.08.2015)

----------


## Руди

> Вот, опять... %)
> Личность (_пуггала/пудгала_) -- не иллюзия.
> 
> Из Бхара сутты:
> 
> "Что есть бремя, монахи? Ответом будет пять накоплений захваченности. Каковы эти пять? Это накопление захваченности формой-внешностью, накопление захваченности ощущениями, накопление захваченности представлениями, накопление захваченности сформированным опытом, накопление захваченности различением. Вот что называется бременем, монахи.
> 
> *А кто есть носитель бремени, монахи? Это личность. Это некий уважаемый, у кого есть определённое имя и определённая родословная. Вот кто называется носителем бремени, монахи.*
> 
> ...


То же самое что и,почтенный "имя и родословная" сбросил оковы,достиг непревзойденной защиты от подневольности.Личность обозначение.Я говорю об иллюзии личности,имея ввиду отдельность,самомнение.

----------


## Руди

Личность(пудгала)как способ обозначения.То же самое что и стол.Я не отрицаю что это стол,но это и набор дощечек,и удачная компоновка атомов и пустоты

----------


## Юй Кан

> То же самое что и,почтенный "имя и родословная" сбросил оковы,достиг непревзойденной защиты от подневольности.Личность обозначение.Я говорю об иллюзии личности,имея ввиду отдельность,самомнение.


В буддизме не говорится об иллюзии личности, т.к. личность, будучи понятием/обозначением вполне конкретного явления, вполне реальна.
Вот и всё касательно личности/персоны, как её ни обозначай. : )

----------


## Руди

> В буддизме не говорится об иллюзии личности, т.к. личность, будучи понятием/обозначением вполне конкретного явления, вполне реальна.
> Вот и всё касательно личности/персоны, как её ни обозначай. : )


Я использовал неверные термины,извините)Имел ввиду конечно самость.
Но в контексте условное обозначение личность,носитель бремени все же не является ни Я,ни не Я.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я использовал неверные термины,извините)Имел ввиду конечно самость.


А что такое "самость", которую Вы имели в виду? Лучше, если дадите санскр. или пал. аналог этого термина.




> Но в контексте условное обозначение личность,носитель бремени все же не является ни Я,ни не Я.


"... условное обозначение ... не является ни Я,ни не Я"? Это к чему и о чём? : )

----------


## Руди

> А что такое "самость", которую Вы имели в виду? Лучше, если дадите санскр. или пал. аналог этого термина.
> 
> 
> "... условное обозначение ... не является ни Я,ни не Я"? Это к чему и о чём? : )


В контексте обсуждаемого на 38й странице с Neroli.Мана,вот как это звучит

----------


## Юй Кан

> В контексте обсуждаемого на 38й странице с Neroli.Мана,вот как это звучит


Разве санскр. _manas_ соответствует русск. "самость"?
М.б., Вы имели в виду то, что в будд. контексте соответствует _атта/атман_?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.08.2015)

----------


## Руди

> Разве санскр. _manas_ соответствует русск. "самость"?
> М.б., Вы имели в виду то, что в будд. контексте соответствует _атта/атман_?


Не манас,а Мана.http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can.../iti1_6-sv.htm http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glo...upakkilesa.htm

----------


## Руди

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И отличает и нет.


А также ни отличает, ни не отличает  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не манас,а *М*ана.http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can.../iti1_6-sv.htm http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glo...upakkilesa.htm


А почему с заглавной? : )) Просто улыбаюсь...
Так вот, мана-самомнение (которое вовсе не _самость_) разве иллюзия?

----------


## Руди

> А почему с заглавной? : )) Просто улыбаюсь...
> Так вот, мана-самомнение (которое вовсе не _самость_) разве иллюзия?


Иллюзия,заблуждение.Разве нет?)С заглавной почему?Не знаю)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Иллюзия,заблуждение.Разве нет?)


В принципе -- да: завышенная самооценка является загрязнением или омрачением/заблуждением, препятствующим выходу из сансары. Но именовать её словом "иллюзия" я бы не стал, ибо с этим реальным (и очень приятным, а то и просто необходимым для выживания : ) заблуждением приходится работать именно как с реальным, а не как с иллюзией-кажимостью.

Ведь человека, ставшего, скажем, истовым будд. монахом, окружающие могут полагать превосходящим многих во многом, вполне обоснованно.
Другое дело, что это их мнение не должно как-то влиять на бесстрастие/беспристрастность самого монаха...




> С заглавной почему?Не знаю)


Видать, у слова "мана" самомнение такое! : )

----------


## Руди

> В принципе -- да: завышенная самооценка является загрязнением или омрачением/заблуждением, препятствующим выходу из сансары. Но именовать её словом "иллюзия" я бы не стал, ибо с этим реальным (и очень приятным, а то и просто необходимым для выживания : ) заблуждением приходится работать именно как с реальным, а не как с иллюзией-кажимостью.
> 
> Ведь человека, ставшего, скажем, истовым будд. монахом, окружающие могут полагать превосходящим многих во многом, вполне обоснованно.
> Другое дело, что это их мнение не должно как-то влиять на бесстрастие/беспристрастность самого монаха...
> 
> 
> Видать, у слова "мана" самомнение такое! : )


Самомнение это не только завышенная,заниженная самооценка.В мн1 как раз говорится об ошибочных воззрениях о самоопределении.

----------


## Руди

Так я слышал. Однажды Благословенный пребывал в Раджагахе в Бамбуковой Роще в Беличьем Святилище. И тогда мирянин Висакха отправился к монахине Дхаммадинне1, поклонился ей, сел рядом и спросил её: Личность «Личность, личность» – так говорят2. Что Благословенный называет личностью?» «Друг Висакха, эти пять совокупностей, подверженные цеплянию, Благословенный называет личностью: * форма как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию,
* чувство как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию,
* восприятие как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию,
* формации [ума] как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию,
* сознание как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию. Эти пять совокупностей, подверженные цеплянию, Благословенный называет личностью. Сказав: «Хорошо, достопочтенная», мирянин Висакха восхитился и порадовался словам монахини Дхаммадинны. Затем он задал ей следующий вопрос: «Возникновение личности, возникновение личности» – так говорят. Что Благословенный называет возникновением личности?» «Друг Висакха, жажда, которая приводит к новому существованию, сопровождаемая наслаждением и страстью, радостью в том и в этом, то есть, жажда чувственных удовольствий, жажда к существованию, жажда к несуществованию. Это Благословенный называет возникновением личности». «Достопочтенная, "прекращение личности, прекращение личности» – так говорят. Что Благословенный называет прекращением личности?» «Друг Висакха, Безостаточное угасание и прекращение, отбрасывание, оставление, отпускание и выбрасывание этой самой жажды. Это Благословенный называет прекращением личности»

----------

Балдинг (29.08.2015)

----------


## Руди

Воззрение о "я" «Достопочтенная, как возникает воззрение о «личности»?3 «Вот, друг Висакха, необученный заурядный человек, который не уважает Благородных, который неумелый и необученный в их Дхамме, который не уважает правдивых людей, который неумелый и необученный в их Дхамме, считает что * материальная форма – это «я»; или что
* «я» владеет материальной формой; или что
* материальная форма находится внутри «я»; или что
* «я» находится в материальной форме. Он считает, что чувство… восприятие… формации [ума]... сознание – это «я»; или что «я» владеет сознанием; или что сознание находится внутри «я»; или что «я» находится в
сознании. Вот как возникает воззрение о «личности». «Достопочтенная, как воззрение о «личности» не возникает?» «Вот, друг Висакха, хорошо обученный ученик Благородных – тот, кто уважает Благородных и кто умелый и обученный в их Дхамме, который уважает правдивых людей, умелый и обученный в их Дхамме, не считает, что материальная форма – это «я»… … или что «я» находится в сознании. Вот как воззрение о «личности» не возникает»

----------

Балдинг (29.08.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Самомнение это не только завышенная,заниженная самооценка.В мн1 как раз говорится об ошибочных воззрениях о самоопределении.


Сами-то читаете сутты, ссылки на которые сами же дали недавно? %)
Вот коммент к Араханта сутте, где всё даже по словам расставлено, причём завышенная самооценка стоит отдельно от самомнения, чего, впрочем, аз сам не учёл : ). И _мана_, как таковая : ), тут стоит отдельно от прочего...

Комментарий: "Самомнение (*мана*) - это мнение о себе [как о лучшем] из-за рождения и т.д. Комплекс неполноценности (омана) - это самомнение: "Я хуже". Надменность (атимана) - это самомнение самовозвеличивания. Завышенная самооценка (адхимана) - это воображение о достижении [того, что реально не было достигнуто]. Упрямство (тхамбха) - из-за злобы и самомнения. Самоунижение (атинипата) - это самомнение "Я хуже" у того, кто в действительности является худшим".
Ладно, не буду дальше, а то запутаемся вконец. Особенно в свете личности, которая, как следует и из цитат, Вами выложенных, ре-аль-но су-щест-ву-ет вплоть до "безостаточного угасания и прекращения, отбрасывания, оставления, отпускания и выбрасывания ... жажды (, которая приводит к новому существованию).
Стало быть: есть жажда существования -- есть личность, нету такой жажды -- нету личности...
А про "я"-атта -- разговор отдельный. Хотя с ним тоже, по мне, нет ничего сложного, тем паче, что Будда ни утверждал, ни отрицал существование такой штуки, привязанность к которой (+ к "мне", "моё") составляет основную проблему любого практикующего.
Конец мысли. : )

----------


## Руди

> Сами-то читаете сутты, ссылки на которые сами же дали недавно? %)
> Вот коммент к Араханта сутте, где всё даже по словам расставлено, причём завышенная самооценка стоит отдельно от самомнения, чего, впрочем, аз сам не учёл : ). И _мана_, как таковая : ), тут стоит отдельно от прочего...
> 
> Комментарий: "Самомнение (*мана*) - это мнение о себе [как о лучшем] из-за рождения и т.д. Комплекс неполноценности (омана) - это самомнение: "Я хуже". Надменность (атимана) - это самомнение самовозвеличивания. Завышенная самооценка (адхимана) - это воображение о достижении [того, что реально не было достигнуто]. Упрямство (тхамбха) - из-за злобы и самомнения. Самоунижение (атинипата) - это самомнение "Я хуже" у того, кто в действительности является худшим".
> Ладно, не буду дальше, а то запутаемся вконец. Особенно в свете личности, которая, как следует и из цитат, Вами выложенных, ре-аль-но су-щест-ву-ет вплоть до "безостаточного угасания и прекращения, отбрасывания, оставления, отпускания и выбрасывания ... жажды (, которая приводит к новому существованию).
> Стало быть: есть жажда существования -- есть личность, нету такой жажды -- нету личности...
> А про "я"-атта -- разговор отдельный. Хотя с ним тоже, по мне, нет ничего сложного, тем паче, что Будда ни утверждал, ни отрицал существование такой штуки, привязанность к которой (+ к "мне", "моё") составляет основную проблему любого практикующего.
> Конец мысли. : )


Все приведенные сутты были мною прочтены,и не единожды)Это ограниченное определение самомнения.Что такое личность?5скандх подверженных цеплянию.Бахия сутта.«Хорошо Бахия, тебе следует тренироваться так: «В видимом должно быть просто видимое; в слышимом должно быть просто слышимое; в ощущаемом должно быть просто ощущаемое; в осознаваемом должно быть просто осознаваемое. Когда, Бахия, для тебя в видимом будет просто видимое; в слышимом будет просто слышимое; в ощущаемом будет просто ощущаемое; в осознаваемом будет просто осознаваемое, тогда ты не будешь существовать «с этим». А когда ты не существуешь «с этим», тогда ты не существуешь «в этом». Когда, Бахия, ты не существуешь «в этом», тогда ты не существуешь ни в том, ни в другом, ни посередине этих двух. Так происходит конец страдания»2. В тот же момент, как Бахия услышал это короткое учение Благословенного, его ум мгновенно освободился от всех загрязнений и привязанности. Господин же, сказав это короткое наставление, пошёл дальше.Конец самомнения,Бахия освободился посредством не цепляния к 5скандхам.

----------


## Руди

Нет цепляния-нет личности.А преодоление самомнения это уровень архата.www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/fetters.htm

----------


## Руди

То что Будда говорит о личности,и то что считает "заурядный,не обученный в дхамме человек"разные вещи.Будда говорит если есть цепляние к 5скандхам,то есть и личность,если нет цепляния нет и личности.Когда есть то,возникает и это.Личность совокупность скандх(которые не связаны личностью,это просто обозначение)Так же как и сансара это совокупность психи-физического опыта.

----------


## Руди

Опять таки,воззрение о Я преодолевается со вступлением в поток,а самость преодолевается с достижением архатства.С точки зрения просветленных нет никакой личности,сансары.Просветленные знают как возникает то или иное ошибочное воззрение,как его прекратить.

----------


## Won Soeng

Является что-то иллюзией или нет - это вопрос неточный и некорректный.
Иллюзией мы называем что-то, чему приписываем ошибочные причины для восприятия.
Например мираж - это реальное явление, но то, что воспринимается - является нереальным. То же касается галлюцинаций. Восприятие есть, но причины этого восприятия предполагаются ошибочные.

----------

АртёмМ (30.08.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Иллюзией *мы* называем что-то, чему приписываем ошибочные причины для восприятия.


Очередное оригинальное воззрение от имени узко-широких масс...
Ну кто эти "мы"? Много вас таких, кроме автора, приписывающих иллюзиям ошибочные причины?.. %)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Очередное оригинальное воззрение от имени узко-широких масс...
> Ну кто эти "мы"? Много вас таких, кроме автора, приписывающих иллюзиям ошибочные причины?.. %)


Нет проблем, Вас исключаю из "мы".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет проблем, Вас исключаю из "мы".


Фестиваль блефа продолжается, из темы в тему... %)
И мну уже в ваши ряды приписывателей было даже занесено, что ли? : ) Так сколько же вас, кроме Won Soeng'а, там состоит, в приписывателях иллюзиям ошибочных причин?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Фестиваль блефа продолжается, из темы в тему... %)
> И мну уже в ваши ряды приписывателей было даже занесено, что ли? : ) Так сколько же вас, кроме Won Soeng'а, там состоит, в приписывателях иллюзиям ошибочных причин?


Мы никого не записываем. Все уже тут. Но можно обособиться.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мы никого не записываем. Все уже тут. Но можно обособиться.


В общем, как обычно: опять пошли украшающие/скрывающие блеф виляния и утекания. Кто бы сомневался...

----------


## Won Soeng

> В общем, как обычно: опять пошли украшающие/скрывающие блеф виляния и утекания. Кто бы сомневался...


Кроме привычного уже пунктика о блефе, по существу возражения есть?

----------


## Руди

> А что такое "самость", которую Вы имели в виду? Лучше, если дадите санскр. или пал. аналог этого термина.
> 
> 
> "... условное обозначение ... не является ни Я,ни не Я"? Это к чему и о чём? : )


20. Мана-четасика – гордость, высокомерие, неправильная оценка "личности", привязанность к которой существует благодаря диттхи и лобхе. Гордость может быть гордостью равного статуса (мана), низшего статуса (омана), высшего статуса (атимана). Последняя, в свою очередь, имеет много видов, таких как кастовая гордость (джати-мана), спесь богатого человека (дхана-мана), кичливость образованием (пання-мана) и др. Мана искореняется при достижении арахатства.

----------


## Руди

> Фестиваль блефа продолжается, из темы в тему... %)
> И мну уже в ваши ряды приписывателей было даже занесено, что ли? : ) Так сколько же вас, кроме Won Soeng'а, там состоит, в приписывателях иллюзиям ошибочных причин?


А о чем вы говорите?Я не совсем понимаю

----------


## Лагов

> Цитата Сообщение от Юй Кан  Посмотреть сообщение
> Фестиваль блефа продолжается, из темы в тему... %)
> И мну уже в ваши ряды приписывателей было даже занесено, что ли? : ) Так сколько же вас, кроме Won Soeng'а, там состоит, в приписывателях иллюзиям ошибочных причин?


Их тьмы. Они организованы, каждое подразделение возглавляется демоном ада, по соответствующему астральному знаку. Их задача одна- сокрушить свет.
Неудивительно, что на их пути встали вы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кроме привычного уже пунктика о блефе, по существу возражения есть?





> Является что-то иллюзией или нет - это вопрос неточный и некорректный.
> Иллюзией мы называем что-то, чему приписываем ошибочные причины для восприятия.
> Например мираж - это реальное явление, но то, что воспринимается - является нереальным. То же касается галлюцинаций. Восприятие есть, но причины этого восприятия предполагаются ошибочные.


На что тут возражать, если весь текст -- набор взаимопротиворечивых суждений, начиная с того, что сначала утверждается неточность и некорректность вопроса о том, что является иллюзией, а затем даётся определение иллюзии и того, что, якобы, является иллюзией...
Блеф и есть.

----------


## Лагов

> Цитата Сообщение от Won Soeng   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Является что-то иллюзией или нет - это вопрос неточный и некорректный.


Тогда весь буддизм неточный, и не корректный.

----------


## Руди

> Здравствуйте, Руди. Не рекомендуется принимать на свой счет. Дело в том, что ранее Won Soeng, выражая свое мнение, применил личное местоимение "мы", тем самым задекларировав множественность субъектов носителей высказываемого им мнения.
> Что было использовано Юй Каном в качестве семян для тут же созревшего сарказма.
> В любом случае сарказм Юй Кана не рекомендуется воспринимать, как содержащий зерна агрессии, ибо их там нет. А лишь сострадание к нашим умам.


Здравствуйте)Да я не об этом.

----------


## Won Soeng

> На что тут возражать, если весь текст -- набор взаимопротиворечивых суждений, начиная с того, что сначала утверждается неточность и некорректность вопроса о том, что является иллюзией, а затем даётся определение иллюзии и того, что, якобы, является иллюзией...
> Блеф и есть.


1. Продемонстрируйте противоречивость. Она очевидна только Вам. Причем, это ложная очевидность
2. Прочитайте определение блефа, пожалуйста и перестаньте всем демонстрировать своей комплекс неполноценности в отношении этой чепухи.

----------


## Монферран

> Является что-то иллюзией или нет - это вопрос неточный и некорректный.
> Иллюзией мы называем что-то, чему приписываем ошибочные причины для восприятия.
> Например мираж - это реальное явление, но то, что воспринимается - является нереальным. То же касается галлюцинаций. Восприятие есть, но причины этого восприятия предполагаются ошибочные.


Вне прямой связи с ревностными потугами Вашего постоянного корректора, заинтересовал поднятый вопрос о правильном определении иллюзии. Как я понял (не знаю, верно ли), любая вещь существует не сама по себе, а в связи с верно определенными причинами ее восприятия. Это следует из Вашего определения иллюзии. 

Итак, правда ли, что вода в пустыне - действительно вода, не потому, что так выглядит, а потому что есть некие верные причины ее восприятия? Ведь выглядеть водой может и мираж. Деньги - не фальшивые, не потому что выглядят нормальными банкнотами. Если в руках настоящие банкноты, восприятие их возможно, только когда причины восприятия верно предположены. Что же это за причины?

Это чем-то напоминает "Матрицу" и "Сияние чистого разума"... Одного восприятия недостаточно. Вещи видны, когда видны, и плюс к тому - когда определены причины видения... Пожалуйста, разъясните подробнее. Такое впечатление, что если не уметь определять причины восприятия, будут восприниматься не вещи вокруг, а мираж.

----------


## Юй Кан

> 1. Продемонстрируйте противоречивость. Она очевидна только Вам. Причем, это ложная очевидность


Противоречивость Вашего умопостроения касательно иллюзий была показана в посте 788. Опровергните ясно показанное в том посте? Только и всего...
А характерное для Вас пустое отрицание очевидного с объявлением его очевидности ложной -- это просто демагогия, здесь синонимичная блефу.




> 2. Прочитайте определение блефа, пожалуйста и перестаньте всем демонстрировать своей комплекс неполноценности в отношении этой чепухи.


Проходили уже и это, включая Ваше самодовольное признание множественности собственного блефа без зазрения совести. (От картинок ниже -- ссылки на соотв. темы, ежели запамятовали, как у Вас водится.) Определение понятия "совесть" погуглите сами?

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, в чем же преувеличения-то?  :Smilie:  Если я говорю что-то вполне от чистого сердца, так как считаю и Вы прекрасно об этом знаете, называя "отсебятиной" - то в чем же тут блеф? 

Пока Вы не победите свою предвзятость - так и будете донкихотствовать. Жаль Вашего времени. На чепуху тратитесь.

----------


## Won Soeng

Что касается поста 788 - еще одна Ваша предвзятость.

Я написал, что вопрос СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЯ (или несуществования) иллюзии - (рассматривается как) неточный и некорректный.
И ввожу свою определение того, что такое иллюзия, чтобы устранить неточность и некорректность.

Вы же - как обычно. Вместо того, чтобы задать уточняющие вопросы, если не поняли - принимаете в штыки. Ничем кроме предвзятости (и недоброжелательности) этого не объяснить. Вы были мной сильно задеты и ущемлены. Теперь пытаетесь мстить. Вот и вся подоплека Ваших нападок.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что касается поста 788 - еще одна Ваша предвзятость.
> 
> Я написал, что вопрос СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЯ (или несуществования) иллюзии - (рассматривается как) неточный и некорректный.
> И ввожу свою определение того, что такое иллюзия, чтобы устранить неточность и некорректность.


Аз, ни разу не ущемлённый : )), назвал то ВАШЕ СОБСТВЕННОЕ определение ОРИГИНАЛЬНЫМ (т.е. основанным лишь на Вашем/своём как бы ИМХО) и показал его противоречивость, ибо вслед за объявлением вопроса СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЯ (или несуществования) иллюзии неточным и некорректным, Вы сами тут же взялись отвечать на него, дав при этом на неточный и некорректный вопрос неточный и некорректный, образно говоря -- скамстралённый на коленке, ответ.

Если же по уму, а не из искреннего, несомненно, желания произвести очередное впечатление собственным оригинально-имхошным мнением, то, определив вопрос неточным и некорректным (с каких дел он некорректный и т.п., если сами же на него послушно отвечаете? : ), Вам надобно было изменить/уточнить/откорректировать его, а уж потом давать на него ответ -- какой пришёл вдруг в голову согласно откорректированному, а не некорректному, вопросу.




> Вы же - как обычно. Вместо того, чтобы задать уточняющие вопросы, если не поняли - принимаете в штыки. Ничем кроме предвзятости (и недоброжелательности) этого не объяснить. Вы были мной сильно задеты и ущемлены. Теперь пытаетесь мстить. Вот и вся подоплека Ваших нападок.


И это -- опять проекция на мну своих же обид на мои правки и корректуры... И если Вы не глупец, пренебрегающий самоанализом по жизни и бравирующий обилием своих блефов, должны бы это понимать, пусть и не подавая виду.

Потому не надо бы опять блефовать, сводя мою аналитику Ваших отсебятных (образно говоря -- измышленных в радиусе собств. носа/хвоста) постов, к сугубо личным отношениям. Исправляю Ваши ошибки -- как было до не раз возведённых на мну поклёпов, так есть и будет и после них. Только и всего.

----------


## Won Soeng

Для кого Вы "исправляете" мои "ошибки", Юй Кан? Для себя?  :Smilie: 
Вы их даже показать не можете. Предвзятость. И привязанность к разоблачениям. Практикуйте, уделяйте внимание своим привязанностям и не парьтесь "ошибками" и их "исправлением".

Ваша карма - придираться и тем самым самовозвышаться. Иногда получается, иногда нет. 

Других советов Вам от меня не будет. Вы общаетесь с фантомом БТРа, которого себе придумываете. 
Я сейчас в Королеве живу, так что - будет желание и возможность - свидимся. Когда - не знаю.

Но на этом виртуальное общение с Вами заканчиваю. И, не буду с Вами больше дискутировать. Только комментарии по делу, с игнорированием любых Ваших выпадов не по существу. Можете выразить свое очередное предвзятое поучение, если хотите. Донкихотство затягивает.

----------


## Руди

Существует или не существует иллюзия несущественный вопрос.Она иллюзия,искажение.Это как иллюзией является что это стол(был такой пример уже) ,или же иллюзия что это несколько кусков дерева сложенных вместе.

----------


## Руди

Иллюзии выдуманы,они не принадлежат реальности.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Иллюзии выдуманы,они не принадлежат реальности.


Реальность так же выдумана. Ведь она воспринимается умом и опирается на ворота чувственного восприятия. Для того, чтобы что-то воспринимать, нужно иметь в памяти образы, эти образы должны быть достаточно развиты, должны быть отличительные признаки одних образов от других. 

Сам спор "реально" - "не реально", "существует" - "не существует" ведется с самых разнообразых позиций.

Если мы изначально рассматриваем чувственное восприятие как источник любых наших представлений о мире, то должны смириться с тем, что мы называем реальным то, что воспринимается с опорой на зрение, слух, обоняние, вкус и осязание и называем нереальным то, что воспринимается без опоры на эти пять чувств.

В буддийской практике мы исследуем опору ума, и поэтому остальные пять опор не являются значимым предметом исследования. Мы видим привязанность к чувствованию контакта шести опор и этого достаточно. Существа в человеческом рождении не так сильно привязаны к объектам сферы ума, как к объектам зрения, слуха, обоняния, вкуса и осязания.

Поэтому кажется, что воображение не реально, память нереальна, умопостроения нереальны. Мы хотим получать чувственные наслаждения и избегаем чувственных мук, а с помощью воображения, памяти и умопостроений мы не умеем влиять на зримое, слышимое, обоняемое, несущее вкус и осязаемое.

Когда природа контакта становится более или менее ясна, можно увидеть так же и умственные привязанности и исследовать сферу ума, отстранившись от пяти чувственных удовольствий. Самым заметным умственным предметом обнаруживается недоброжелательность. Далее обнаруживаются лень и апатия, тревога и неугомонность, сомнения и нерешительность. 

Оставив эти пять препятствий начинают обнаруживаться факторы дхьяны мира форм.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Для кого Вы "исправляете" мои "ошибки", Юй Кан? Для себя?


Абисням, для кого, опять лично Вон Сонгу -- уж в который раз: 



> Так вот, сам давно уже отзываюсь на Ваш блеф, Ваши ошибки и несуразности, выявляя, исправляя и корректируя их для всех читателей БФ, если угодно -- кроме Вас. Ибо давно ведь уже дал Вам слово исправлять -- совершенно бескорыстно и невзирая ни на что -- Ваши ошибки.





> Я сейчас в Королеве живу, так что - будет желание и возможность - свидимся. Когда - не знаю.


Да не нужно и узнавать. Приглашал в гости год или два назад, когда ещё были иллюзии на Ваш счёт. А сейчас узнал Вас настолько хорошо, что знать ещё лучше -- просто без нужды, как и Вам -- меня. Обойдёмся... : )




> Но на этом виртуальное общение с Вами заканчиваю. И, не буду с Вами больше дискутировать. Только комментарии по делу, с игнорированием любых Ваших выпадов не по существу. Можете выразить свое очередное предвзятое поучение, если хотите. Донкихотство затягивает.


Уж в который раз -- самоуверенное и безответственное "закончил/заканчиваю"... Было ведь уже, вплоть до занесения мну в игнор. Очередной блеф.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Существует или не существует иллюзия несущественный вопрос.Она иллюзия,искажение.Это как иллюзией является что это стол(был такой пример уже) ,или же иллюзия что это несколько кусков дерева сложенных вместе.


Это вера в то, что есть нечто неискаженное, неиллюзорное.
Но дело в том, что чувственное восприятие работает иначе. За пределами чувственного восприятия ничего нельзя сказать о существовании или несуществовании (см. сутру сердца). 

Чувственное восприятие имеет происхождение в нескольких связках опирающихся друг на друга нидан.
Образы воспринимаемого (как обозначение представлений, имя-форма, намарупа) возникают по различительным признакам.
Сами различительные признаки (виджняна, они же сознавание, то, что сознается) обнаруживаются лишь как различия образов воспринимаемого.
Различительные признаки обнаруживаются как движение воли - т.е. возникают в результате связывания побуждений с различаемыми образами.
Сами же побуждения возникают как хаотически (вслепую, ненаправленно), так и направляются ожидаемыми признаками различения движением внимания по известным признакам различения этих самых различаемых образов.

Так между собой связаны неведение (авидья) - движение воли (санскара) - различение (виджняна) - представления (намарупа). 
Намарупа очень важное звено. Это не просто разные произвольные представления. Это прежде всего глубокое убеждение в том, что признаки принадлежат представлениям, а представления владеют признаками. Здесь и кроется атман - исходная причина возникновения в дальнейшем цепляния к "я", "мое".

----------


## Руди

> Это вера в то, что есть нечто неискаженное, неиллюзорное.
> Но дело в том, что чувственное восприятие работает иначе. За пределами чувственного восприятия ничего нельзя сказать о существовании или несуществовании (см. сутру сердца). 
> 
> Чувственное восприятие имеет происхождение в нескольких связках опирающихся друг на друга нидан.
> Образы воспринимаемого (как обозначение представлений, имя-форма, намарупа) возникают по различительным признакам.
> Сами различительные признаки (виджняна, они же сознавание, то, что сознается) обнаруживаются лишь как различия образов воспринимаемого.
> Различительные признаки обнаруживаются как движение воли - т.е. возникают в результате связывания побуждений с различаемыми образами.
> Сами же побуждения возникают как хаотически (вслепую, ненаправленно), так и направляются ожидаемыми признаками различения движением внимания по известным признакам различения этих самых различаемых образов.
> 
> ...


А восприятие тоже иллюзия.Любую иллюзию можно прекратить.Полное просветление освобождение от любого заблуждения.Прекращение заблуждения.Нельзя ставить равно между тем что зовется сознанием и природой сознание.О которой говорится как

----------


## Юй Кан

А теперь -- об иллюзиях без отсебятины.

Из философского словаря:

*Иллюзия*

   Не то же, что ошибка. Иллюзия – представление, находящееся в плену собственной точки зрения. Иллюзию не способно поколебать даже осознание ее ложности: я прекрасно знаю, что Земля обращается вокруг Солнца, но это нисколько не мешает мне видеть, как Солнце движется по небосводу с востока на запад. «Иллюзия, – пишет Кант, – это такое заблуждение, которое остается даже тогда, когда знают, что мнимого предмета на самом деле нет» или он иной («Антропология…», § 13). Таким образом, имеется позитивность иллюзии. Если ошибка есть лишь недостаток знания (в силу чего она является ничем и уничтожается истиной), то иллюзия характеризуется скорее избытком веры, воображения или субъективизма: это мысль, которая объясняет себя не известной мне реальностью, а той реальностью, каковой являюсь я сам.

   Этот субъективизм может быть чисто чувственным (иллюзии чувств) или трансцендентальным (если вслед за Кантом принять существование иллюзий разума). Однако чаще всего он выступает в виде желательного субъективизма: строить иллюзии означает принимать желаемое за действительное. Именно в таком смысле трактует термин Фрейд: «Характерной чертой иллюзии, – пишет он, – является то, что она проистекает из человеческих желаний» («Будущее иллюзии», VI). Таким образом, не всякая ошибка есть иллюзия, как и не всякая иллюзия – ошибка. Я могу ошибаться вовсе не потому, что мне этого хочется (и это будет именно ошибка, а не иллюзия); а могу и не ошибаться, хотя мысль моя отталкивается не от знания, а от желания (и это будет иллюзия, а не ошибка. Например, бедная девушка верит, что ее возьмет в жены прекрасный принц. Несколько случаев подобного рода, как отмечает Фрейд, действительно имели место). Поэтому иллюзию, хоть она и бывает ложной (и даже чаще всего бывает ложной), нельзя считать особым видом ошибки. Это не вид ошибки, а вид верования: «Мы называем иллюзией такую веру, – продолжает Фрейд, – в мотивах которой превалирует осуществление желания», независимо от ее отношения к реальной действительности. Это вера в осуществимость желания, или доверчивое желание.

   Если вслед за Спинозой допустить, что всякое суждение о ценностях предполагает желание и сводится к нему («Этика», часть III, теорема 9, схолия), то отсюда следует, что все наши ценности суть иллюзии. Это вовсе не означает, что от них нужно отказаться. Напротив, мы не можем без них обойтись (поскольку мы суть существа желающие) и не должны без них обходиться (иначе человечество просто не выживет). Иллюзии необходимы, и мы способны избавиться от каких-либо из них лишь для того, чтобы тут же впасть в другие. «Только идеологическая концепция общества способна вообразить себе общества без идеологий», – пишет Альтюссер. Только следуя иллюзорной концепции человечества, можно вообразить себе человечество, лишенное иллюзий.
Из Ланкаватары:

Наставление о признаках собственной природы существ [как] кажимости-майи, Махамати, даётся простым невежественным людям для отстранения от признаков собственной природы существ. (112) Я наставляю невежественных простых людей, предавшихся мыслями ложным воззрениям и не осознающих просто видящееся самому уму, что все дхармы по природе своей суть майя и сон, для избавления их от привязанности к признакам возникновения и действия причин и условий. Эти невежественные простые люди, предавшиеся ложным воззрениям, при обретении ви́дения всего таким, как оно есть, прекратят разрушение себя и других.
Под ви́дением всех дхарм такими, как они есть, понимается осознание их как явлений, просто видящихся самому уму.
Здесь было сказано так:

171. Под «не-рождением» [понимается] не-бытие причины, под «бытием» же — вся сансара.
Видящий [мир] подобным майе и сходному с ней признаков не измышляет.
+

Кроме того, Махамати, бодхисаттва-махасаттва не должен утверждать: «Все дхармы — не-возникшие». Отчего так? Причина этого в том, что этим утверждением отрицается существование всех существ, являющихся причиной его возникновения. Махамати, утверждение «Все дхармы являются не-возникшими» является противоречивым, ибо из него исключается и бодхисаттва-махасаттва, утверждающий его. Его утверждение «Все дхармы являются не-возникшими» ущербно, ибо зависит от рождения-возникновения самого этого утверждения. Кроме того, внутренне этим утверждением, [будто] все дхармы являются не-возникшими, в силу невозможности возникновения признака не-возникновения, [само это] суждение «Все дхармы являются не-возникшими» опровергается. Из основной же части [этого] утверждения следует не-возникновение из существования и не-существования [самого этого] утверждения. Это утверждение, Махамати, поистине, принадлежит ко всему сущему в силу признака его не-возникновения из бытия или не-бытия. Если же, Махамати, утверждение не-возникновения [всех существ] сочетается с утверждением «Все существа суть возникшие», (167) то тем самым это утверждение [само] себя опровергает. Поскольку утверждение содержит признак не-рождённости существ из бытия или небытия, его не следует делать. [Из суждения] «Признаки самосущей природы являются не-возникшими», Махамати, следует утверждение их [существования]. Оттого, Махамати, в силу множественных заблуждений, содержащихся в составляющих это утверждение рассудочных заключениях, и ложности различий между основаниями умозаключений этого утверждения, утверждать «Все дхармы являются не-возникшими», а также «Все дхармы являются пустыми» и «Все дхармы лишены собственной природы» бодхисатве-махасаттве не следует.

Однако, Махамати, бодхисаттве-махасаттве надлежит наставлять подобию всех существ майе, сну, ибо они зримы [как кажимости] и незримы [какими есть] и в силу блужданий рассудка, наставляя неотличимости всех дхарм от майи и сна, дабы не давать оснований для [возникновения] страха у невежд. У невежественных простых людей, приверженных представлениям о не-существовании и существовании, не должно возникать страха, Махамати, ибо, устрашившись, они будут удаляться от Махаяны.

----------

Балдинг (01.09.2015), Сергей Хос (01.09.2015)

----------


## Руди

светоносной

----------


## Руди

Все моменты контакта сферы имя-форма страдательны.А скорость этих актов контакта очень много,и все они страдательны.И видеть их нужно в соответствии с действительностью:это не принадлежит мне,это не мне я ,я не таков.Будда как только реализовал путь просветления говорит что эта истина которую он постиг,глубока,умиротворенна,не постижима рассудком.

----------


## Руди

Кто постиг, что нет неизменной сущности в этом бывании,
Как нет цветов на фиговой пальме,
Тот монах забудет оба берега,
Как змея навсегда бросает свою изношенную кожу. В чьей груди уже нет чувства страха,
Кто победил все возникающее возрождение,
Тот монах покидает оба берега,
Как змея сбрасывает свою отжившую кожу. Кто развеял свои сомнения,
Кто отсек их от себя вполне и искренно, –
Тот монах расстается с тем и с этим берегом,
Как змея со своею отжившею шкуркой. Кто не рвался вперед, но и не оставался позади,
Кто победил оба эти мира заблуждения,
Тот монах оставляет оба берега,
Как змея свою отжившую кожу.)Урага сутта(

----------

Балдинг (01.09.2015)

----------


## Руди

theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/Suttanta/Texts/snp1_1-uraga-sutta-gerasimov.htm почитайте ее целяком,она в стихах)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Иллюзия – представление, находящееся в плену собственной точки зрения. Иллюзию не способно поколебать даже осознание ее ложности: я прекрасно знаю, что Земля обращается вокруг Солнца, но это нисколько не мешает мне видеть, как Солнце движется по небосводу с востока на запад.


Солнце обращается вокруг Земли - это истина, если за центр принять Землю, или иллюзия, если центром будет Солнце. Если не устанавливать что-то центром, движение Солнца по небосводу с востока на запад - это иллюзия или реальность?

Вспомнилось из Чжуань-цзы: _"Однажды я, Чжуан Чжоу, увидел себя во сне бабочкой - счастливой бабочкой, которая порхала среди цветков в свое удовольствие и вовсе не знала, что она - Чжуан Чжоу. Внезапно я проснулся и увидел, что я - Чжуан Чжоу. И я не знал, то ли я Чжуан Чжоу, которому приснилось, что он - бабочка, то ли бабочка, которой приснилось, что она - Чжуан Чжоу"._

----------


## Юй Кан

> Солнце обращается вокруг Земли - это истина, если за центр принять Землю, или иллюзия, если центром будет Солнце. Если не устанавливать что-то центром, движение Солнца по небосводу с востока на запад - это иллюзия или реальность?
> 
> Вспомнилось из Чжуань-цзы: _"Однажды я, Чжуан Чжоу, увидел себя во сне бабочкой - счастливой бабочкой, которая порхала среди цветков в свое удовольствие и вовсе не знала, что она - Чжуан Чжоу. Внезапно я проснулся и увидел, что я - Чжуан Чжоу. И я не знал, то ли я Чжуан Чжоу, которому приснилось, что он - бабочка, то ли бабочка, которой приснилось, что она - Чжуан Чжоу"._


Да, есть явления, зависящие от выбора точки/системы отсчёта. И, говоря прагматично с т.зр. сансары, весь вопрос только в том, насколько избранная система отсчёта соответствует решению поставленной задачи...

Но, возвращая к буддизму, добавлю ещё чуток из Ланкаватары, о тех же кажимостях и истинном видении.

*[Три собственные природы]*
Помимо этого, Махамати, бодхисаттве-махасаттве надлежит быть сведущим в трёх видах собственной природы (_свабхава_) [дхарм]. [Каковы эти три? Они таковы: (1) воображаемая (_парикальпита_), (2) зависимая (_паратантра_) и (3) совершенная (_паринишпанна_).]
Воображаемая собственная природа, Махамати, возникает из [умопорождённого] знака-образа (_нимитта_). Как именно, Махамати, она возникает из [некоего умопорождённого] образа? Под зависимой собственной природой, Махамати, здесь понимается зримое проявление признаков знака-образа объекта (_васту-нимитта-лакшана_).

При этом, Махамати, существует два вида привязанности к знаку-образу объекта. Татхагаты, являющиеся архатами и совершеннопробуждёнными, утверждают, что воображаемая собственная природа характеризуется привязанностями: (1) к имени-наименованию и (2) к поименованному знаку-образу объекта. Далее, Махамати, привязанность к знаку-образу объекта означает здесь привязанность к внутренним и внешним дхармам. Привязанность же к признакам знака-образа означает признание и различение у внутренних и внешних дхарм признаков особости и общности. Таковы, Махамати, два вида воображаемой собственной природы.

Зависимая от другого (_паратантра_) собственная природа возникает в силу наличия [разделения] воспринимающего (_ашрая_) и воспринятого (_аламбана_).
Далее, Махамати, что понимается под совершенной собственной природой? Это свободное от различения признаков существования имени и знака-образа достижение благородного знания таковости-татхаты и внутреннего благородного знания. Эта (68) совершенная собственная природа, Махамати, является сердцевиной-средоточием Татхагата-гарбхи.

Далее в связи с этим Благодатный произнёс такую гатху:

134. Знак-образ, имя, понятие-представление — признаки двух собственных природ.
Достоверное знание и Таковость — признаки совершенной.

----------

Балдинг (02.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (01.09.2015), Сергей Хос (01.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Махамати, утверждение «Все дхармы являются не-возникшими» является противоречивым, ибо из него исключается и бодхисаттва-махасаттва, утверждающий его.


Вероятно не "из него исключается и бодхисаттва-махасаттва", а "оно исключает и бодхисаттву-махасаттву".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вероятно не "из него исключается и бодхисаттва-махасаттва", а "оно исключает и бодхисаттву-махасаттву".


Полагаю, тут всё нормально: иными словами, "этим утверждением не только отрицается существование всех существ, являющихся причиной его возникновения", но вдобавок оно не включает в себя и бодхисаттву-махасаттву...
Можно и ещё так: этим утверждением не охватывается бодхисаттва-махасаттва, его утверждающий.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Махамати, утверждение «Все дхармы являются не-возникшими» является противоречивым, ибо из него исключается и бодхисаттва-махасаттва, утверждающий его.




> Полагаю, тут всё нормально: иными словами, "этим утверждением не только отрицается существование всех существ, являющихся причиной его возникновения", но вдобавок оно не включает в себя и бодхисаттву-махасаттву...


Нет. Оно является противоречивым именно потому, что понятие "все дхармы" включает в себя (а не исключает, как у вас) и бодхисаттву-махасаттву, а "не-возникший" (как и все дхармы, в которые он включен) бодхисаттва не может делать утверждений - такая тут мысль, как я понимаю.




> Можно и ещё так: этим утверждением не охватывается бодхисаттва-махасаттва, его утверждающий.


Так можно, но это уже толкование, а не перевод.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Махамати, утверждение «Все дхармы являются не-возникшими» является противоречивым, ибо из него исключается и бодхисаттва-махасаттва, утверждающий его.
> 
> 
> Нет. Оно является противоречивым именно потому, что понятие "все дхармы" включает в себя (а не исключает, как у вас) и бодхисаттву-махасаттву, а "не-возникший" (как и все дхармы, в которые он включен) бодхисаттва не может делать утверждений - такая тут мысль, как я понимаю.


Чувствую, нету понимания... %)
Дам ещё один вариант перевода, а не толкования: "... утверждение «Все дхармы являются не-возникшими» является противоречивым, ибо [по факту] из него исключается и [существующий] бодхисаттва-махасаттва, утверждающий его".




> Так можно, но это уже толкование, а не перевод.


Или просто дать санскр. текст, на проверку? : ) Хотя оно и в англ. переводах, если мне ничего не изменяет, -- так же.

Да, и речь здесь -- об утверждении не-существования всех и вся, а не о понятии "все дхармы".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чувствую, нету понимания...


я тоже так чувствую
Если сказано "все", то говорящий сюда включен (а не исключен), что и приводит к абсурду.
Разве нет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кстати, забавно, кажется, тут доказывается противоположное тому, что говорится в Виграхавьявартани. Там как раз оппонент мадхьямаки говорит: "Если все пусто то пусто и твое утверждение и ничего опровергнуть не может". А Нагарджуна на это возражает.

----------


## Юй Кан

> я тоже так чувствую
> Если сказано "все", то говорящий сюда включен (а не исключен), что и приводит к абсурду.
> Разве нет?


Вот (второй и последний раз : ) предыдущее суждение, касающееся отрицания, содержащего в рассматриваемом суждении бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы: "Причина этого в том, что этим утверждением отрицается существование всех существ, являющихся причиной его возникновения".
После чего говорится об исключении [из числа существующих] явно сущего : ) и глаголающего оное бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы.
Иными словами, есть же контекст...

А больше мну и добавить нечего.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кстати, забавно, кажется, тут доказывается противоположное тому, что говорится в Виграхавьявартани. Там как раз оппонент мадхьямаки говорит: "Если все пусто то пусто и твое утверждение и ничего опровергнуть не может". А Нагарджуна на это возражает.


Не знам, что ответил Нагарджуна, но по мне -- это просто игра словами, ибо в известном мне будд. контексте "пустота" не подразумевает бессмысленности или необоснованности...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> После чего говорится об исключении [из числа существующих] явно сущего : )


В таком случае предлог "и" нужно убрать из фразы:

ибо из него исключается и бодхисаттва-махасаттва

есть набор, в который не включен бодхисаттва, причем тут "и"?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

"Махамати, утверждение «Все дхармы являются не-возникшими» является противоречивым, ибо оно исключает и бодхисаттву-махасаттву, утверждающего это."

может так?

----------

Балдинг (02.09.2015), Юй Кан (04.09.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

Так суть только в том, что не нужно наставлять невежественных людей, чтобы они не устрашились противоречий и т.п. А про истинность утверждения "все дхармы являются пустыми" ничего не говорится, я правильно понимаю?

А если утверждение истинно, то что изменится принципиально, если таки наставлять? Разве, это не подобно тому, как я во сне буду наставлять свои проекции сознания, а они при этом будут страшиться услышанного? Если я понимаю, что это лишь сон, нет разницы, наставлять или не наставлять, а если не понимаю, что сон, значит, не понимаю и "все дхармы являются пустыми". Я понимаю верно?

----------


## Юй Кан

Друзья, я, вроде бы, не просил о помощи в переводе этого фрагмента, не раз уже выше растолкованного в виде вариантов перевода, правда? : )
Что касается "и", то, во-первых, это -- союз (соединительный), а не предлог (оставаясь, при этом, предлогом для продолжения придирок в силу незнания и/или непонимания : ), а во-вторых, бодхисаттва-махасаттва является существом, _произносящим_ это утверждение, в отличии от всех существ, являющихся причиной возникновения произносимого им утверждения...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так суть только в том, что не нужно наставлять невежественных людей, чтобы они не устрашились противоречий и т.п. А про истинность утверждения "все дхармы являются пустыми" ничего не говорится, я правильно понимаю?


Суть в том, что утверждение "все дхармы являются пустыми" очень... не-пустое. : )
Что занудно демонстрируется в тексте Ланкаватары:

*XXIII
[Семь разновидностей пустоты]*
Затем бодхисаттва-махасаттва Махамати вновь спросил Благодатного:
— Поведай, Благодатный, о признаках пустотности, не-рождённости, не-двойственности и не-самосущности всех дхарм, дабы я и другие бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы, постигнув признаки пустоты, не-рождённости, не-двойственности и отсутствия собственной природы, избавились от различения существования и не-существования и быстро достигли непревзойдённого совершенного истинного пробуждения.
Благодатный же сказал так бодхисаттве-махасаттве Махамати:
— Ныне, Махамати, прилежно внемли и поразмысли усердно над тем, что скажу.
Бодхисаттва-махасаттва Махамати уверил Благодатного, что понял его:
— Воистину, Благодатный, так и будет.
(74) Благодатный сказал:
— «Пустота, пустота»... Махамати, это — слово, порождённое воображаемым самосуществованием. В силу привязанности к воображаемой собственной природе, Махамати, возникают речи о существовании пустоты, не-рождённости, не-двойственности и отсутствии самосуществования. Говоря кратко, Махамати, есть семь видов пустоты: (1) пустота отличительных признаков (_лакшана_-), (2) пустота собственной природы существ (_бхавасвабхава_-), (3) пустота не-проявленного (_апрачарита_-), (4) пустота проявленного (_прачарита_-), (5) пустота невыразимости (_нирабхилапья_-) всех дхарм, (6) великая пустота предельной реальности благородного знания и (7) пустота совместности (_итаретара_), являющаяся седьмою.

Что же, Махамати, понимается под пустотой признаков? Это означает, что все существа лишены каких-либо признаков особости и общности. Поскольку у существ, представляемых как совокупность [признаков], при тщательном исследовании, Махамати, не выявляется признаков особости и общности и поскольку чего-либо своего, иного или обоих вместе [у них] не существует, то, Махамати, обнаружить существование признаков невозможно. Оттого и сказано о пустоте собственных признаков всех существ.

Далее, Махамати, что понимается под пустотой собственной природы существ? Это означает, что, поскольку не существует самопорождения собственной природы существ, то, Махамати, собственная природа всех дхарм пуста. Оттого и сказано о пустоте собственной природы существ.

Далее, Махамати, что понимается под пустотой не-проявленного? Это означает, что изначальная не-проявленность скандх и есть нирвана. Оттого и сказано о пустоте не-проявленного.

(75) Далее, Махамати, что понимается под пустотой проявленного? Это означает, что лишённые самости и собственности скандхи возникают и существуют в силу сочетаний причин с последствиями деяний. Оттого и сказано о пустоте проявленного.

Далее, Махамати, что понимается под пустотой невыразимости всех дхарм? Это означает, что, в силу невыразимости воображаемой собственной природы, все дхармы не поддаются описанию. Оттого и сказано о пустоте невыразимости.

Далее, Махамати, что понимается под великой пустотой предельной реальности благородного знания? Это означает, что постигнутое внутренннее благородное знание свободно от всех васан ложных воззрений. Оттого и сказано о великой пустоте предельной реальности благородного знания.

Далее, Махамати, что понимается под пустотой совместности? Это означает, что, если нечто отсутствует в данном месте, говорят, что это место от него пусто. К примеру, Махамати, в зале для собраний монахов матери Шригалы1 нет слонов, коров, овец и им подобных [животных]. И если я скажу, что этот [зал] не-пуст от бхикшу, это высказывание будет означать и отсутствие там этих [животных]. Далее, Махамати, это не будет означать ни того, что этого зала не существует как проявления зала, ни что не существует монахов как проявления монахов. Также это не будет означать что эти слоны, коровы, овцы и подобные им [животные] не присутствуют как существа где-либо в ином месте. Это, Махамати, частные и общие признаки всех дхарм, но совместности не обнаруживается. Оттого и сказано о пустоте совместности.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 Мать Шригалы (шригала-матух) — вероятно, ошибка или описка, а речь тут идёт о жене сына богатого домохозяина Мригары, которую тот называл своей матерью. Она обратила его в буддизм, благодаря чему им — в качестве дара сангхе Будды — был преподнесён упомянутый здесь зал для монашеских собраний.

Таковы, Махамати, семь разновидностей пустоты, а пустота совместности наименее значима из всех. И её тебе надлежит избегать.
Это при том, что в этой же второй главе Ланкаватары сказано, среди прочего: “слово «пустота» — слово «не-пустота»”, а чуть дальше — сказано ещё и так.

*XXV
[Сутры и Истина]*
Затем Благодатный сказал вновь бодхисаттве-махасаттве Махамати:
— О признаках пустоты, не-рождённости, не-двойственности и не-самосущести поведано во всех сутрах всех будд, в коих кое-где именно это должно быть явлено. Истинно же, Махамати, сутры являются наставлениями, содержащими отклонения от сути, для предоставления поучений, удовлетворяющих умам всех существ. Сказанное в них не служит установлению истины. Махамати, они подобны миражу1, привлекающему оленей [якобы] сущими в них водами, к коим те привязываются, однако никаких вод там нет. Таковы и наставления всех сутр, служащие удовлетворению самостного различения невежд, но не установлению благородного знания истины. Потому, Махамати, надлежит вникать в смысл, не привязываясь к словам наставлений.



> А если утверждение истинно, то что изменится принципиально, если таки наставлять? Разве, это не подобно тому, как я во сне буду наставлять свои проекции сознания, а они при этом будут страшиться услышанного? Если я понимаю, что это лишь сон, нет разницы, наставлять или не наставлять, а если не понимаю, что сон, значит, не понимаю и "все дхармы являются пустыми". Я понимаю верно?


Вряд ли будет верным утверждать, будто нет разницы между существами из сна и реальными простыми невежественными людьми...

----------

Андрей П. (03.09.2015), Балдинг (03.09.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

> — «Пустота, пустота»... Махамати, это — слово, порождённое воображаемым самосуществованием. В силу привязанности к воображаемой собственной природе, Махамати, возникают речи о существовании пустоты, не-рождённости, не-двойственности и отсутствии самосуществования.


Мне кажется, я понимаю это.
Любое рассуждение обязательно на что-то опирается, и эта опора обладает воображаемым самосуществованием. Если же осознать, что опираться не на что, то невозможно начать рассуждать. Поэтому речи о пустоте - это привязанность.
Однако слова о пустоте не всегда свидетельствуют о привязанности, ведь они могут служить в роли специального "противовеса" привязанности к форме, потому что иначе не обнаружить привязанность к форме. Поэтому такие речи о пустоте не являются привязанностью.

Если же я понимаю верно, то говорить о пустоте, не привязываясь к ней можно. Отличить же "правильные" слова от "неправильных" нет никакой возможности, ведь непонятно, то ли говорящий привязан к пустоте, то ли слушающий привязан к привязанности говорящего. Вот и сейчас, Вы цитируете и рассуждаете, и непонятно мне, то ли Вы хотите обнаружить мои привязанности, то ли сами привязаны к этим цитатам и рассуждениям.




> Вряд ли будет верным утверждать, будто нет разницы между существами из сна и реальными простыми невежественными людьми...


Возвращаясь к теме наставлений невежественных людей, то как я понимаю, наставлять их о пустоте не рекомендуется из-за возможного "разрыва шаблона", который может устрашить таких людей, подобно тому, как произошло в истории про лягушку, обитающей в колодце, которая умерла от разрыва сердца, когда ей показали океан. Но это справедливо только в случае, если невежественные люди, наставляющий и сами наставления обладают самосуществованием. Если же они не обладают самосуществованием, то такие люди подобны созданиям из сновидения, которые будут "уничтожены", когда "спящий" "проснется", разве нет?

В этом контексте мне созвучны слова Won Soeng'а:



> Существа в человеческом рождении не так сильно привязаны к объектам сферы ума, как к объектам зрения, слуха, обоняния, вкуса и осязания.
> 
> Поэтому кажется, что воображение не реально, память нереальна, умопостроения нереальны. Мы хотим получать чувственные наслаждения и избегаем чувственных мук, а с помощью воображения, памяти и умопостроений мы не умеем влиять на зримое, слышимое, обоняемое, несущее вкус и осязаемое.


Разница между реальными людьми и созданиями во сне только в типе опоры и нашего отношения к этим опорам, т.е. веры(!) в то, что одни опоры реальнее, чем другие. Но если исследовать опору самой веры, то там ничего не обнаруживается, разве нет?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если же я понимаю верно, то говорить о пустоте, не привязываясь к ней можно. Отличить же "правильные" слова от "неправильных" нет никакой возможности, ведь непонятно, то ли говорящий привязан к пустоте, то ли слушающий привязан к привязанности говорящего. Вот и сейчас, Вы цитируете и рассуждаете, и непонятно мне, то ли Вы хотите обнаружить мои привязанности, то ли сами привязаны к этим цитатам и рассуждениям.


Проще всего обнаруживать чужие привязанности, но не свои... Хотя у каждого из простых невежественных людей привязанностей -- без счёту. Потому сам стараюсь избегать рассуждений о чужих привязках: мне что, своих мало? : )
Вообще же есть базовая привязанность, о которой неоднократно говорится не только в Ланкаватаре, где ей тоже уделено достаточно.
К примеру:

*XXVI
[Лоно Татхагат и «Я»-Атман]*
Затем бодхисаттва-махасаттва Махамати сказал Благодатному так:

— Благодатный в сутрах описывал Лоно Татхагат (Татхагата-гарбха). И оно, согласно твоему описанию, по природе своей сияющее и изначально чистое, наделено тридцатью двумя признаками, содержится в теле каждого существа, подобно бесценному драгоценному камню, завёрнутому в нечистые покровы, окутанному пеленой скандх, дхату, аятан и замаранному нечистотами влечения, отвращения, неведенья-глупости и ложного восприятия, (78) при том что описано оно Благодатным как вечное, неизменное, благое и неисчерпаемое. Так не является ли эта Татхагата-гарбха, проповеданная Благодатным, тем же, что и вечный Атман, о коем научают тиртхакары? Благодатный, Атман, каким он предстаёт в наставлениях тиртхакаров, также является вечнотворящим, лишённым качеств, вездесущим и неразрушимым.

Благодатный ответил:

— Нет, Махамати, поистине, Атман, о коем научают тиртхакары, не является тою Татхагата гарбхой, о коей наставляю я. Однако, Махамати, используя слова «пустота», «предельная реальность», «нирвана», «не-рождённое», «беспричинное», «не имеющее целей-стремлений» и другие, Татхагаты, являющиеся архатами и совершеннопробуждёнными, для избавления невежд от страха, [вызываемого у них] словом «бессамостность», прямым указанием на Татхагата-гарбху наставляют о сфере неразличения и безóбразности. Однако, Махамати, будущим и нынешним бодхисаттвам-махасаттвам не следует привязываться к некоему «я»-Атману. Подобно тому как гончар из одного кома глиняных частиц изготавливает всевозможные кувшины посредством сочетания рук, умения, деревянной пластины для формовки, воды, [гончарного круга,] нити и усердия, так же, Махамати, Татхагаты проповедуют о бессамостности дхарм, лишённых каких-либо различаемых признаков, сочетая основанные на мудрости множественные искусные средства и умения, либо [сочетая], подобно гончару, всевозможные иносказания и образные выражения, вроде указания на Лоно [Татхагат] или бессамостность. В силу этого, Махамати, наставления об Атмане тиртхакаров отличны от (79) наставлений о Татхагата-гарбхе. Кроме того, Махамати, указание на Татхагата-гарбху даётся, дабы привлечь тиртхакаров, привязанных к учению о «я»-Атмане, к Татхагата-гарбхе указанием на неё: «О, как же предавшимся мыслями всеми ложному видению различения несуществующей «я»-самости перейти к мышлению, связанному со сферой тройного освобождения, и скорейшим образом обрести непревзойдённое совершенное пробуждение?» Для этого, Махамати, Татхагатами, являющимися архатами и совершеннопробуждёнными, даётся наставление о Татхагата-гарбхе. Потому отлично оно от учения о «я»-Атмане тиртхакаров. В силу этого, Махамати, дабы избавиться от ложных воззрений тиртхакаров и тебе надлежит вникать в Лоно бессамостности Татхагат.

Далее в связи с этим Благодатный произнёс такую гатху:

139. Личность, непрерывность существования, скандхи, частицы, условия,
а также Первоматерия, Повелитель Мира, Творец — лишь различенья ума.



> Возвращаясь к теме наставлений невежественных людей, то как я понимаю, наставлять их о пустоте не рекомендуется из-за возможного "разрыва шаблона", который может устрашить таких людей, подобно тому, как произошло в истории про лягушку, обитающей в колодце, которая умерла от разрыва сердца, когда ей показали океан. Но это справедливо только в случае, если невежественные люди, наставляющий и сами наставления обладают самосуществованием. Если же они не обладают самосуществованием, то такие люди подобны созданиям из сновидения, которые будут "уничтожены", когда "спящий" "проснется", разве нет?


Определите, пожалуйста, что Вами понимается под "самосуществованием"?




> Разница между реальными людьми и созданиями во сне только в типе опоры и нашего отношения к этим опорам, т.е. веры(!) в то, что одни опоры реальнее, чем другие. Но если исследовать опору самой веры, то там ничего не обнаруживается, разве нет?


Интересно, а что останется от стула, являющегося реальной опорой, на котором Вы сидите, если тщательно исследовать его, и станет ли он, в силу обнаружения его составной и бессущностной сущности, менее реальным как опора? : )

А дальше -- опять цитата из Лс:

К примеру, Махамати, некий человек во сне увидел себя вошедшим в царские покои, украшенные [изображениями] мужчин и женщин, слонов и лошадей, повозок и пешеходов, селений, городов и рыночных площадей, коров и быков, лесов и садов, различных гор, рек и прудов, а затем проснулся. Пробудившись, он вновь и вновь перебирает в памяти [увиденное] в царских покоях. Как полагаешь, Махамати, следует ли полагать умудрённым (_пандита_) такого человека, вверяющего себя не-существующему и вновь и вновь перебирающего в памяти множественное привидевшееся ему во сне?

[Махамати] сказал:
*— Безусловно, нет, Благодатный.*

Благодатный продолжил:
— Так же, Махамати, невежественные простые люди, чьи умы [отравлены] ложными воззрениями и суждениями тиртхьев, не признаю́т с благодарностью подобия сну существ, видящихся самому уму, предаваясь ви́дению единости и инакости, существования и не-существования.

----------

Андрей П. (03.09.2015), Балдинг (03.09.2015), Сергей Хос (04.09.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Определите, пожалуйста, что Вами понимается под "самосуществованием"?


Я понимаю это, как набор признаков, полученных органами моих чувств, которыми оперирует мой ум. Надеюсь, что смог понятно изложить.

*UPD:*
Изложил определение не совсем правильно.  :Smilie: 
Самосуществование - означает, что помимо моего восприятия объекта, этот объект существует сам по себе именно так, как я его воспринимаю. Вроде, сейчас верно.  :Smilie: 




> Интересно, а что останется от стула, являющегося реальной опорой, на котором Вы сидите, если тщательно исследовать его, и станет ли он, в силу обнаружения его составной и бессущностной сущности, менее реальным как опора? : )


Я скажу, что стул действительно станет менее реальным, когда я его, таким образом, исследую, но когда я забуду про это, стул снова станет реальным. И нет никакой возможности узнать мне, существует ли стул, когда я о нем не думаю или же нет.

Если же вопрос встанет, на чем же я тогда сижу, если стула нет? То это значит, что в исследование был привнесен лишний объект, т.е. элемент, взаимодействующий со стулом, который косвенным образом предполагает наличие этого стула, и, следовательно, исследование бессущностной сущности не будет завершенным. В этом случае, чтобы устранить противоречие, нужно исследовать и самого сидящего тоже. Тогда подобный вопрос будет неприменим.

И еще добавлю, что стул не является опорой, так как стул стоит в доме, дом стоит на земле, а Земля не имеет опоры - болтаясь в космосе, следовательно, и стул не имеет реальной (абсолютной) опоры.




> Благодатный продолжил:
> — Так же, Махамати, невежественные простые люди, чьи умы [отравлены] ложными воззрениями и суждениями тиртхьев, не признаю́т с благодарностью подобия сну существ, видящихся самому уму, предаваясь ви́дению единости и инакости, существования и не-существования.


Я не понимаю эту фразу, слишком сложно сконструирована.  :Frown:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Благодатный продолжил:
> — Так же, Махамати, невежественные простые люди, чьи умы [отравлены] ложными воззрениями и суждениями тиртхьев, не признаю́т с благодарностью подобия сну существ, видящихся самому уму, предаваясь ви́дению единости и инакости, существования и не-существования.


Те невежественные простые люди, кто не признают с благодарностью видящихся самому уму существ подобными сну, а вместо того предаются видению единости и инакости, существования и несуществования, имеют умы отравленные ложными воззрениями и суждениями тиртхьев.

Это значит, что есть ложные воззрения о существовании и несуществовании, о единости и инакости, (а я бы еще добавил ложные воззрения о "я/мое" и "не-я/чужое/другое"), и предающиеся этим воззрениям невежественные простые люди не могут признать подобными сну видящихся самому уму существ.

Или же непонятны какие-то отдельные слова?

----------

Андрей П. (03.09.2015), Монферран (04.09.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

> видящихся самому уму существ подобными сну


Что это за существа такие?
Разве существа во сне или наяву - это все не представления ума?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что это за существа такие?
> Разве существа во сне или наяву - это все не представления ума?


Все то, что Вы лично прямо сейчас воспринимаете как существа (обладающие собственной волей, намерениями, устремлениями, интересами, желаниями, страхами, воззрениями, заблуждениями), владеющие и управляющие организмом, одеждой, предметами быта, идеями, подчиненными, слугами, поклонниками и т.п.

Речь не во сне или на яву. Оборот "подобны сны" говорит о том, что существо нельзя потрогать, понюхать, попробовать на вкус, услышать или увидеть. То есть это лишь умственный образ, основанный на чувственных признаках.

----------

Андрей П. (03.09.2015), Монферран (04.09.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

Дошло!  :Smilie: 
Я читал так: существа, которые характеризуются как "подобными сну видящихся самому уму".  :Smilie: 
А нужно так: существа, которые характеризуются как "видящихся самому уму" подобны сну.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вообще, все реально в равной степени, различаются лишь ситуации, в которых нечто более значимо, а что-то другое - не имеет значения.

Мы живем в мире чувств и привязаны прежде всего к пяти опорам. Поэтому нам не знаком (и малоинтересен) огромный и бесконечный мир умственного восприятия, сфера ума, которая выходит за пределы мира чувств, охватывает мир форм и мир прекращения форм.

----------

Андрей П. (03.09.2015), Монферран (04.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Самосуществование - означает, что помимо моего восприятия объекта, этот объект существует сам по себе именно так, как я его воспринимаю. Вроде, сейчас верно.


В буддизме под самосуществованием понимается необусловленность, т.е. независимость существования чего-либо от чего бы то ни было иного.




> Я скажу, что стул действительно станет менее реальным, когда я его, таким образом, исследую, но когда я забуду про это, стул снова станет реальным. И нет никакой возможности узнать мне, существует ли стул, когда я о нем не думаю или же нет.
> 
> Если же вопрос встанет, на чем же я тогда сижу, если стула нет? То это значит, что в исследование был привнесен лишний объект, т.е. элемент, взаимодействующий со стулом, который косвенным образом предполагает наличие этого стула, и, следовательно, исследование бессущностной сущности не будет завершенным. В этом случае, чтобы устранить противоречие, нужно исследовать и самого сидящего тоже. Тогда подобный вопрос будет неприменим.


Правильно ли понимаю, что, сидя всем своим реальным телом : ) на реальном стуле и прибегнув к некоему исследованию, Вы заключили, что реальным сей реально оседланный Вами стул не является?

На полях: под _исследованием_ у меня понимается разложение стула (допустим, деревянного) на составляющие его части (ножки и т.д.), затем -- разложение этих составных частей на образующие их волокна, которые, в свою очередь, следует также разложить на... вплоть до мельчайших неделимых частиц, если такие обнаружатся. В буддийских же текстах под элементарными компонентами, из которых состоит всё, признаются т.н. великие элементы (_маха-бхута_: "земля", "вода", "огонь" и "ветер/воздух", но понимаемые как явления не физические/материальные, а -- психологические).

Не очень непонятно изложил?




> И еще добавлю, что стул не является опорой, так как стул стоит в доме, дом стоит на земле, а Земля не имеет опоры - болтаясь в космосе, следовательно, и стул не имеет реальной (абсолютной) опоры.


Отдельно взятые планеты имеют материальную опору в виде гравитационного поля. Иначе разлетелись бы давно -- поминая как звали... %)

И ещё на полях, по ассоциации с Вашей т.зр.: был такой основатель собственной будд. школы Ло Цин, сказавший, если верить источникам, следующую крылатую фразу: "Всё суть пустота, и негде даже присесть, [и -- нечем]!" : )

----------

Балдинг (03.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> К примеру, Махамати, некий человек во сне увидел себя вошедшим в царские покои, украшенные [изображениями] мужчин и женщин, слонов и лошадей, повозок и пешеходов, селений, городов и рыночных площадей, коров и быков, лесов и садов, различных гор, рек и прудов, а затем проснулся. Пробудившись, он вновь и вновь перебирает в памяти [увиденное] в царских покоях. Как полагаешь, Махамати, следует ли полагать умудрённым (_пандита_) такого человека, вверяющего себя не-существующему и вновь и вновь перебирающего в памяти множественное привидевшееся ему во сне?
> 
> [Махамати] сказал:
> — Безусловно, нет, Благодатный.
> 
> Благодатный продолжил:
> — Так же, Махамати, невежественные простые люди, чьи умы [отравлены] ложными воззрениями и суждениями тиртхьев, не признаю́т с благодарностью подобия сну существ, видящихся самому уму, предаваясь ви́дению единости и инакости, существования и не-существования.





> Я не понимаю эту фразу, слишком сложно сконструирована.


В этом фрагменте речь о следующем.

В первом абзаце будда уточняет, понимает ли его собеседник, что человек, вновь и вновь вспоминающий привидевшееся ему во сне как реальное (вверивший себя не-существующему, но привидевшемуся умопорождению),  не только оказался во власти майи/кажимости, но и привязался к составляющим его объектам, не допуская даже мысли об их иллюзорности.

Затем буддой проводится аналогия между этим заблуждающимся человеком и простыми невежественными людьми с их видением реальности, не допускающим ложности собственного восприятием, основанного на устоявшихся привычках и привязанностях.

При этом в Ланкаватара сутре, повествующей о Таковости и её искажениях омрачённым восприятием, речь не идёт о том, будто мир существует, не-существует и т.д. 
Вся эта сутра -- о необходимости очищения восприятия от искажений, вносимых рассудком, подавляющим неопосредованное интуитивное восприятие.
Для достижения такого очищения в сутре используется метод взаимоисключающих суждений, способствующий выходу за пределы рационального мышления, а также -- для избавления от привязанностей в самом широком смысле, отчего и даётся уподобление (но не отождествление!) существ из сна существам, населяющим мир желаний. Ведь какой смысл привязываться к как бы ясно видящемуся, но по сути -- лишь кажущемуся, искажённому?




> Речь не во сне или на яву. Оборот "подобны сны" говорит о том, что существо нельзя потрогать, понюхать, попробовать на вкус, услышать или увидеть. То есть это лишь умственный образ, основанный на чувственных признаках.


К слову, умопорождённых существ во сне или в галлюцинациях вполне можно, бывает, и потрогать, и понюхать, и т.д. Зависит от индивидуума... Иначе получается, что умственный образ основывается на единственном источнике восприятия: зрении. Что в реальности не так.
Это к тому, чтоб не велись на умопостроения Вон Сона, склонного, частенько, к широким путанным и порою нелепым рассуждениям о том, в чём он просто не сведущ.

----------

Балдинг (03.09.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Правильно ли понимаю, что, сидя всем своим реальным телом : ) на реальном стуле и прибегнув к некоему исследованию, Вы заключили, что реальным сей реально оседланный Вами стул не является?


Да, правильно. 
Я думаю, что реальность в т.ч. и стул, и я сам, и все вокруг - есть не что иное, как галлюцинация, которая отличается от галлюцинаций в обычном понимании только своей устойчивостью. Конечно, так говорить не совсем верно, так как наличие галлюцинации должно подразумевать, что существует реальность, искажением которой будет эта галлюцинация, но так как источник галлюцинации мне недоступен, я подразумеваю, что его может и не быть вовсе, а существует только одна сплошная галлюцинация, которую за отсутствием иной (истинной) реальности можно назвать и реальностью, во всяком случае, ничего реальнее кроме этой галлюцинации воспринять все равно нельзя. А может этот источник галлюцинаций таки существует, но тоже сам является галлюцинацией, проверить нечем.
Поэтому я считаю, что реальность - это галлюцинация, а галлюцинация - это реальность.

Что касается сновидений, то с одной стороны, это галлюцинация в галлюцинации, но с другой стороны - это просто часть "главной" галлюцинации, поэтому я не готов утверждать б*о*льшую реалистичность одного перед другим. Да, и само это свойство "реалистичность" за собой ничего не обнаруживает, например, непонятно почему визуальное наблюдение объекта реалистичнее мыслеобраза этого объекта?




> Не очень непонятно изложил?


Да, именно это я и имел в виду под исследованием, все предельно ясно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я думаю, что реальность в т.ч. и стул, и я сам, и все вокруг - есть не что иное, как галлюцинация, которая отличается от галлюцинаций в обычном понимании только своей устойчивостью. Конечно, так говорить не совсем верно, так как наличие галлюцинации должно подразумевать, что существует реальность, искажением которой будет эта галлюцинация, но так как источник галлюцинации мне недоступен, я подразумеваю, что его может и не быть вовсе, а существует только одна сплошная галлюцинация, которую за отсутствием иной (истинной) реальности можно назвать и реальностью, во всяком случае, ничего реальнее кроме этой галлюцинации воспринять все равно нельзя. А может этот источник галлюцинаций таки существует, но тоже сам является галлюцинацией, проверить нечем.
> Поэтому я считаю, что реальность - это галлюцинация, а галлюцинация - это реальность.
> 
> Что касается сновидений, то с одной стороны, это галлюцинация в галлюцинации, но с другой стороны - это просто часть "главной" галлюцинации, поэтому я не готов утверждать б*о*льшую реалистичность одного перед другим. Да, и само это свойство "реалистичность" за собой ничего не обнаруживает, например, непонятно почему визуальное наблюдение объекта реалистичнее мыслеобраза этого объекта?


Как думаете, изложенное Вами воззрение/представление -- буддийское?

----------


## Фил

Это - солипсизм. Он был бы неопровергаем если бы не одна проблема: нет оснований считать, что все - галюцинация.

----------

Андрей П. (04.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Мы можем воображать видимое, а можем воспринимать видимое. Восприятие основано на воображении, но контакт видимого и контакт воображаемого видимым - это разный контакт. Поэтому не нужно путать зримое, слышимое, обоняемое, осязаемое, имеющее вкус с памятью о зримом, памятью о слышимом, памятью об обоняемом, памятью о вкусе, памятью об осязаемом или воображением зримого, воображением слышимого и т.д.

Мы (люди) вполне хорошо знаем, когда в чувственном восприятии возникает контакт глаза, а когда контакт ума в зрительной памяти или зрительном воображении.

Однако же, это связано не с тем, что реальность так сама собой разделена, а с тем, что мы опираемся на шесть опор и контакт этих опор со своими сферами порождает чувственное восприятие. У нас есть признаки различения зрительного восприятия от зрительной памяти или зрительного воображения. Именно эти признаки и различают между собой опоры и контакт.

----------

Монферран (04.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Однако же, это связано не с тем, что реальность так сама собой разделена, а с тем, что мы опираемся на шесть опор и контакт этих опор со своими сферами порождает чувственное восприятие. У нас есть признаки различения зрительного восприятия от зрительной памяти или зрительного воображения. Именно эти признаки и различают между собой опоры и контакт.


А можно это как-то верифицировать? Или в это полагается просто верить?

----------


## Андрей П.

> Как думаете, изложенное Вами воззрение/представление -- буддийское?


Я думаю, что да.
Так как информация, которую мне удалось почерпнуть из буддийских источников, представленных в этой теме, на этом форуме и во всей сети вообще, никаким образом не противоречит моему озвученному представлению, а в большей части его даже подтверждает. К тому же, как верно заметил Фил, данное воззрение - это солипсизм, а как мне удалось узнать (из википедии), солипсизм - это множество индивидуализмов, одним из которых является пустой индивидуализм, представителем которого считается Будда.

В то же время, я отдаю себе отчет, что изложенное мной представление, есть не что иное, как всего лишь теоретическое умозаключение, которое также сходно с практическим буддизмом, как слово "огонь" сходно с настоящим огнем.

----------


## Фил

> Я думаю, что да.
> Так как информация, которую мне удалось почерпнуть из буддийских источников, представленных в этой теме, на этом форуме и во всей сети вообще, никаким образом не противоречит моему озвученному представлению, а в большей части его даже подтверждает. К тому же, как верно заметил Фил, данное воззрение - это солипсизм, а как мне удалось узнать (из википедии), солипсизм - это множество индивидуализмов, одним из которых является пустой индивидуализм, представителем которого считается Будда.
> 
> В то же время, я отдаю себе отчет, что изложенное мной представление, есть не что иное, как всего лишь теоретическое умозаключение, которое также сходно с практическим буддизмом, как слово "огонь" сходно с настоящим огнем.


Не совсем "да".
Если следовать мадхъямаке, то чтобы опираться на какие-то теоретические умозаключения нужно основание в том, что они - истинны.
У солипсизма, увы, таких оснований нет, это не более чем предположение в ряду других.
По каким-то причинам оно Вам больше нравится.
Надо понимать его безосновательность.

----------

Андрей П. (04.09.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Не совсем "да".
> Если следовать мадхъямаке, то чтобы опираться на какие-то теоретические умозаключения нужно основание в том, что они - истинны.
> У солипсизма, увы, таких оснований нет, это не более чем предположение в ряду других.
> По каким-то причинам оно Вам больше нравится.
> Надо понимать его безосновательность.


Абсолютно согласен, никаких оснований нет (и вроде бы я другого и не утверждал никогда).

*UPD:*
И да, я бы не сказал, что оно мне нравится, мне в общем-то все равно, так "поумозаключал" в рабочее время и не более.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (04.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я думаю, что да.
> Так как информация, которую мне удалось почерпнуть из буддийских источников, представленных в этой теме, на этом форуме и во всей сети вообще, никаким образом не противоречит моему озвученному представлению, а в большей части его даже подтверждает. К тому же, как верно заметил Фил, данное воззрение - это солипсизм, а как мне удалось узнать (из википедии), солипсизм - это множество индивидуализмов, одним из которых является пустой индивидуализм, представителем которого считается Будда.
> 
> В то же время, я отдаю себе отчет, что изложенное мной представление, есть не что иное, как всего лишь теоретическое умозаключение, которое также сходно с практическим буддизмом, как слово "огонь" сходно с настоящим огнем.


Есть такая грубоватая поговорка: "Похожа свинья на ёжа, только щетина не такая". : )
Так и с солипсическим буддизмом... 
Хотя, конечно, из буддизма уже чего только ни конструировали, урезая или "расширяя" его, а то и просто объявляя учение Будды частным от чего-то более широкого/ёмкого.
Вот и Вы очень избирательно, упуская из вида сущностные разъяснения, отбираете и воспринимаете информацию, стремясь согласовать её с исповедуемым Вами воззрением, никак не буддийским.

Буддизм основывается на Четырёх Благородных истинах, в которых нет ничего об иллюзорности мира.
Буддизм предполагает определённые практики, ведущие к совершенствованию ума/сознания.
Буддизм, при всей его развитой философии или философичности, очень методологичен...
Как это всё свести к солипсизму, не утратив главного, -- не знаю. Да и зачем? : )

----------

Андрей П. (04.09.2015), Балдинг (04.09.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Есть такая грубоватая поговорка: "Похожа свинья на ёжа, только щетина не такая". : )
> Так и с солипсическим буддизмом... 
> Хотя, конечно, из буддизма уже чего только ни конструировали, урезая или "расширяя" его, а то и просто объявляя учение Будды частным от чего-то более широкого/ёмкого.
> Вот и Вы очень избирательно, упуская из вида сущностные разъяснения, отбираете и воспринимаете информацию, стремясь согласовать её с исповедуемым Вами воззрением, никак не буддийским.
> 
> Буддизм основывается на Четырёх Благородных истинах, в которых нет ничего об иллюзорности мира.
> Буддизм предполагает определённые практики, ведущие к совершенствованию ума/сознания.
> Буддизм, при всей его развитой философии или философичности, очень методологичен...
> Как это всё свести к солипсизму, не утратив главного, -- не знаю. Да и зачем? : )


Хорошо, пускай так, и я ошибаюсь насчет буддизма, мне кажется солипсизм под ним или нет, не суть важно.
Я здесь для того, чтобы понять, в чем *принципиальная* разница между живыми существами и воображаемыми существами из мира снов или существами виртуального мира?

Вот, что я прочитал в Алмазной сутре:



> Будда сказал Субхути: "У доброго мужа или доброй женщины, возымевших мысли об аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи, должна родиться такая мысль: "Я должен привести в уничтожение все существа. После же уничтожения живых существ в действительности ни одно существо не бывает уничтожено.


Какая же *принципиальная* разница в том, наставлять о пустоте уничтоженное существо или не наставлять?
Ведь под уничтожением понимается уничтожение представления собственного ума о существе, как существе?

P.S. Отдельное большое спасибо Вам и другим участникам форума, которые помогали (и надеюсь продолжат помогать) мне устранять заблуждения, тратя свое время.

----------

Фил (04.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Я здесь для того, чтобы понять, в чем *принципиальная* разница между живыми существами и воображаемыми существами из мира снов или существами виртуального мира?


 Если Вы об этом, то да, принципиальной разницы не наблюдается.

----------

Андрей П. (04.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Друзья, я, вроде бы, не просил о помощи в переводе этого фрагмента


но ведь это не значит, что нельзя обсуждать стилистические неточности, правда? ))
не интересно - не обращайте внимания

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хорошо, пускай так, и я ошибаюсь насчет буддизма, мне кажется солипсизм под ним или нет, не суть важно.
> Я здесь для того, чтобы понять, в чем *принципиальная* разница между живыми существами и воображаемыми существами из мира снов или существами виртуального мира?


Принципиальная разница — в отсутствии страданий у тех, кто является воображаемым, пригрезившимся, умопорождённым или измышленным существом.
А высшей целью буддизма является прекращение страданий и выход за пределы мира желаний, и, соответственно, "страдание" (_дуккха_) -- базовое понятие буддизма.
Стало быть, бессмысленно наставлять тех, кто существует лишь в уме/воображении и лишён страдания.




> Вот, что я прочитал в Алмазной сутре:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Будда сказал Субхути: "У доброго мужа или доброй женщины, возымевших мысли об аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи, должна родиться такая мысль: "Я должен *привести в уничтожение все существа*. После же *уничтожения живых существ* в действительности ни одно существо не бывает уничтожено.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Попавшийся Вам на глаза перевод Алмазной сутры (Торчинов, 1986) во многом неправильный.
Есть более точный/исправленный перевод того же замечательного переводчика (Торчинов, 1999). Вот как выглядит процитированный Вами, но ощутимо исправленный фрагмент:

Будда сказал Субхути: "У доброго сына или доброй дочери, возымевших устремление к обретению аннутара самьяк самбодхи, должна родиться такая мысль: "Я должен *привести к уничтожению страданий в нирване все живые существа*. После же *уничтожения страданий у всех живых существ* в нирване в действительности оказывается, что ни одно живое существо не обрело уничтожения страданий в нирване.
Странно, правда, что и тут осталась неточность в записи санскр. слова _ан-уттара_, чем, с лёгкой руки замечательного синолога, "болеют" теперь не только подписчики БФ. %)




> P.S. Отдельное большое спасибо Вам и другим участникам форума, которые помогали (и надеюсь продолжат помогать) мне устранять заблуждения, тратя свое время.


Пожалуйста. : )

----------

Андрей П. (04.09.2015), Балдинг (04.09.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Принципиальная разница — в отсутствии страданий у тех, кто является воображаемым, пригрезившимся, умопорождённым или измышленным существом.


Юй Кан, Вы для меня сейчас представляетесь, как пожилой, жилистый «мужичок» с темными волосами и резкими чертами лица. У этого живого существа отсутствуют страдания или же нет? Это существо воображаемое или нет?

И если воображаемое, как же мне «увидеть» хоть одно реальное существо? Разве, те существа которых я «вижу», не являются плодом моего воображения, набором признаков особости и общности, которыми наделил их мой ум?

И если так, то чтобы избавить этих живых существ от страданий, мне достаточно уничтожить только мысли о чужих страданиях (которые есть не что иное, как мои собственные страдания). Поэтому Будда и говорит:



> После же уничтожения страданий у всех живых существ в нирване в действительности оказывается, что ни одно живое существо не обрело уничтожения страданий в нирване.


Понимаю ли я верно слова Будды?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, Вы для меня сейчас представляетесь, как пожилой, жилистый «мужичок» с темными волосами и резкими чертами лица. У этого живого существа отсутствуют страдания или же нет? Это существо воображаемое или нет?
> 
> И если воображаемое, как же мне «увидеть» хоть одно реальное существо? Разве, те существа которых я «вижу», не являются плодом моего воображения, набором признаков особости и общности, которыми наделил их мой ум?
> 
> И если так, то чтобы избавить этих живых существ от страданий, мне достаточно уничтожить только мысли о чужих страданиях (которые есть не что иное, как мои собственные страдания). Поэтому Будда и говорит:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Тот или иной живой/реальный Ваш собеседник отличается от существа, воображённого Вами на основе общения с ним, даже если Вы общаетесь с ним очень долго... Нет?
И, будучи реальным, этот собеседник испытывает страдания. Если же продолжать говорить о тождественности существа реального (послужившего прототипом воображаемого) воображаемому -- опять: "Похожа свинья на ёжа..." : ) Просто в силу того, что реально (а не воображаемо) общаетесь-то Вы не с воображённым существом, а с реальным, пока оно живо/доступно и не выродилось : ) в угасающее воспоминание.

При этом для того, чтобы видеть человека/существо таким, каково оно есть, а не каким оно Вам в силу разных причин кажется, необходимо достичь просветления, очистив при этом своё восприятие.

При этом никто не способен очистить другого и вывести его из океана страданий сансары. Это каждый -- сам...

При этом -- да: 

Устранение всего неблагого называется отсечением. Следованием трём собраниям чистых предписаний приумножается всё благое, что и называется взращиванием. *Если отсекаешь неблагое и взращиваешь благое, то успешно, на благо себе и другим, свершаешь неисчислимое множество практик, помогая тем самым всем чувствующим существам, что и называется освобождением.* Отсюда следует, что соблюдение обетов не отделено от ума. Если сам ум чист и спокоен, то и все буддо-земли полностью чисты и спокойны. Потому в сутре сказано: „Когда ум загрязнён, то и все чувствующие существа грязны. Когда ум чист, то и все чувствующие существа чисты. Желающему достигнуть буддо-земель надлежит очистить свой ум. Очищением своего ума достигается чистота буддо-земель. Следованием трём собраниям чистых предписаний сами собой свершаются [все практики]”.
Наконец, сутры, вроде Алмазной (праджняпарамитские) и Ланкаватары, построены на взаимоисключающих суждениях... Но об этом я уже толковал где-то раньше/выше. См.? : )

----------

Андрей П. (07.09.2015), Балдинг (04.09.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Юй Кан, Вы для меня сейчас представляетесь, как пожилой, жилистый «мужичок» с темными волосами и резкими чертами лица. У этого живого существа отсутствуют страдания или же нет? Это существо воображаемое или нет?
> 
> И если воображаемое, как же мне «увидеть» хоть одно реальное существо? Разве, те существа которых я «вижу», не являются плодом моего воображения, набором признаков особости и общности, которыми наделил их мой ум?


Здравствуйте, Андрей,
Возможно не в качестве ответа, а в качестве грубого отблеска на намек возможного ответа, не перечитать ли еще разок А.П. Чехова "Черный монах"?

----------

Андрей П. (07.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А можно это как-то верифицировать? Или в это полагается просто верить?


Вы можете вспомнить, как выглядит буква А. Вы можете представить красную цифру 7 в белом квадрате. Так же Вы можете видеть эти буквы здесь. Вы же можете это различать? Вот Вам и вся верификация.

----------

Монферран (05.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Вы можете вспомнить, как выглядит буква А. Вы можете представить красную цифру 7 в белом квадрате. Так же Вы можете видеть эти буквы здесь. Вы же можете это различать? Вот Вам и вся верификация.


 Уважаемый Won Soeng, если игнорировать Ваш предыдущий тезис о связи с реальностью (а о нем был вопрос, и его я цитировал), то эта способность различать действительно очевидна настолько, что о ней даже вопрошать было бы как-то нелепо. {Правда, даже в этой элементарной части, затруднительно назвать конкретные признаки, о которых тоже шла речь}

----------


## Андрей П.

> Здравствуйте, Андрей,
> Возможно не в качестве ответа, а в качестве грубого отблеска на намек возможного ответа, не перечитать ли еще разок А.П. Чехова "Черный монах"?


И Вам доброго дня, Балдинг.
Спасибо за повесть.

Мой солипсизм из разряда «просвещенных», т.е.  я никоем образом не делаю центром вселенной самого себя, скорее наоборот, мне ближе понимание, что этого центра нет вовсе. В этом же контексте и мои вопросы/ответы.




> Тот или иной живой/реальный Ваш собеседник отличается от существа, воображённого Вами на основе общения с ним, даже если Вы общаетесь с ним очень долго... Нет?


Конечно же, он отличается, более того, я думаю, что он отличается даже от собственного восприятия самого себя. Потому как, если провести исследование этого собеседника, то окажется, что нет никакого собеседника и нет даже самого исследователя, как феноменов, а есть только один непознаваемый ноумен. То, что реально, я называю этим ноуменом, а то, что воображаемо, то я называю феноменами. Поэтому воображение – это реальность, а реальность – это воображение.




> И, будучи реальным, этот собеседник испытывает страдания. Если же продолжать говорить о тождественности существа реального (послужившего прототипом воображаемого) воображаемому -- опять: "Похожа свинья на ёжа..." : ) Просто в силу того, что реально (а не воображаемо) общаетесь-то Вы не с воображённым существом, а с реальным, пока оно живо/доступно и не выродилось : ) в угасающее воспоминание.


Будучи реальным, страданий он не испытывает, потому как некому, нечем и никак, а вот будучи воображаемым – вполне. Касательно же «похожа свинья на ежа…» и реальных существ, подскажите, пожалуйста, эти реальные существа – это множество ноуменов (в моей терминологии) или же это все один ноумен? И если множество, есть ли в учении Будды явное указание на это?




> При этом никто не способен очистить другого и вывести его из океана страданий сансары. Это каждый -- сам...


Это позиция созвучна моей, и вот поэтому у меня и возникают вопросы в целесообразности того или иного.
Например, исходя из этой Вашей фразы, отчетливо следует, что никто не способен навредить другим живым существам на пути освобождения. Логика проста: если я могу навредить другим ЖС, делая что-либо или бездействуя, то, воздерживаясь от делания всего этого, я тем самым им смогу помочь, а помочь я им не могу, следовательно, и навредить тоже. А если так, какая разница, наставлять невежественных людей или не наставлять, ведь нельзя им никак навредить/помочь этими наставлениями?




> Наконец, сутры, вроде Алмазной (праджняпарамитские) и Ланкаватары, построены на взаимоисключающих суждениях... Но об этом я уже толковал где-то раньше/выше. См.? : )


Нет, не смотрел пока еще. В этой теме?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Конечно же, он отличается, более того, я думаю, что он отличается даже от собственного восприятия самого себя. Потому как, если провести исследование этого собеседника, то окажется, что нет никакого собеседника и нет даже самого исследователя, как феноменов, а есть только один непознаваемый ноумен. То, что реально, я называю этим ноуменом, а то, что воображаемо, то я называю феноменами. Поэтому воображение – это реальность, а реальность – это воображение.


Т.е., оказывается, в реальной действительности нет никакого Юй Кана, а есть только ноумен его имени в уме отсутствующего в той же действ-сти Андрея П., чей ноумен -- в уме отсутствующего Юй Кана? : )




> Будучи реальным, страданий он не испытывает, потому как некому, нечем и никак, а вот будучи воображаемым – вполне. Касательно же «похожа свинья на ежа…» и реальных существ, подскажите, пожалуйста, эти реальные существа – это множество ноуменов (в моей терминологии) или же это все один ноумен? И если множество, есть ли в учении Будды явное указание на это?


Со своими страдающими ноуменами Вам лучше самому разобраться, а то запутаю... %)
Что до множеств существ, есть Аячана сутта: О просьбе [Брахмы]. См.?




> Это позиция созвучна моей, и вот поэтому у меня и возникают вопросы в целесообразности того или иного.
> Например, исходя из этой Вашей фразы, отчетливо следует, что никто не способен навредить другим живым существам на пути освобождения. Логика проста: если я могу навредить другим ЖС, делая что-либо или бездействуя, то, воздерживаясь от делания всего этого, я тем самым им смогу помочь, а помочь я им не могу, следовательно, и навредить тоже. А если так, какая разница, наставлять невежественных людей или не наставлять, ведь нельзя им никак навредить/помочь этими наставлениями?


Будда и Брахма, согласно той же Аячане, считали иначе...




> Нет, не смотрел пока еще. В этой теме?


В этой же. Просто упустили из виду, хотя адресован тот пост был Вам же, содержа разъяснение сложносочинённой фразы. 
И извинить Вас может только то, что ВЫ -- НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТЕ как феномен, а с бессущностных ноуменов -- чего с них взять? %)

----------


## Монферран

> Вы можете вспомнить, как выглядит буква А. Вы можете представить красную цифру 7 в белом квадрате. Так же Вы можете видеть эти буквы здесь. Вы же можете это различать? Вот Вам и вся верификация.


Уважаемый Won Soeng.
Здесь Вы говорите, все элементарно.
Вот обнаружил в теме "коробочка с сознанием синего" Ваши более детальные объяснения теории, в которой нет опоры на "объективную реальность". Цитирую лишь маленький фрагмент:





> ................................
> Я говорю о том, как именно это есть. То есть сначала есть информация, среди этой информации есть мы и есть обмен между нами.
> А не наоборот. То есть нет такого, что сначала есть объекты, а на основе этого - обмен информацией, которая объектами порождается. Мое "нет" касалось того, что нет такой ситуации - объектов вне информации. Объекты - и есть информация, информация по сути дела состоит из объектов.
> 
> Тонкость здесь очень и очень тонкая.
> 
> Проще говоря, объективность - менее надежная опора, чем информационность. Информация порождается информацией, а вовсе не чем-то вне информации. И за пределами информации нет ничего, что было бы необходимо для порождения информации. 
> ..........................


Понимаете, здесь мой вопрос о верификации тезиса "не потому что реальность такая..." обращался именно к чему-то подобному, как эта теория.
Было бы замечательно обнаружить кого-то, кто в теорию "все - информация" врубается легко, - было бы ещё у кого выяснить детали - так ведь не видно таких.


Если реальность, о которой мы пока не знаем, как-то влияет на воспринимаемую информацию (и не наоборот) - тогда первична эта реальность.
Когда она будет воспринята, она будет называться информацией, а до тех пор это нечто неизвестное.
Если кто-то утверждает: "неизвестной, независимой от восприятия реальности нет" - это выглядит странно.
Возможно, я чего-то не понял, интересно, что именно.

----------


## Won Soeng

Монферран, чтобы Вам увиделись эти буквы, работает множество программ. Вы видите только результат. То, что лежит за всеми результатами чувственного восприятия - это абсолютная реальность. Какова она, как ее обнаружить - это и есть Дхарма.

----------

Монферран (07.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Монферран, чтобы Вам увиделись эти буквы, работает множество программ. Вы видите только результат. То, что лежит за всеми результатами чувственного восприятия - это абсолютная реальность. Какова она, как ее обнаружить - это и есть Дхарма.


Я не по этому делу пришёл, - совсем расстраиваясь, проговорил буфетчик. (с) 

Вот не знали люди до поры, до времени какие-то факты о мире, природе, а они имели место.

Они не появились в момент восприятия. Планеты были прежде, чем их увидели с помощью телескопов.

По-Вашему же, вроде как, все появляется, когда воспринято?

----------


## Won Soeng

Васаны, которые сформированы в Алая-виджняне находятся там извечно. Но они не перестают от этого быть сформированными признаками различения и жаждой контакта.

----------

Монферран (07.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

Ребят, вам не надоело говорить о ерунде?

----------


## Монферран

> Васаны, которые сформированы в Алая-виджняне находятся там извечно. Но они не перестают от этого быть сформированными признаками различения и жаждой контакта.


Стало немного понятнее. Насчет "теории информации" у меня наверняка будут вопросы. Потом задам в теме о "коробочке". Вы сами там призывали людей к обсуждению. :]

Еще вопрос: мысли в этой системе как называются? Какая есть классификация?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ребят, вам не надоело говорить о ерунде?


Если люди говорят - значит не надоело, если не надоело - значит не считают ерундой, если не считают ерундой - значит понимают, о чем идет речь.
Просто Вы не умеете эту ерунду готовить  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (19.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Стало немного понятнее. Насчет "теории информации" у меня наверняка будут вопросы. Потом задам в теме о "коробочке". Вы сами там призывали людей к обсуждению. :]
> 
> Еще вопрос: мысли в этой системе как называются? Какая есть классификация?


Образы ума. Так же как есть зрительные образы, звуковые образы, телесные образы, есть и образы мыслительные. Это и логика (прежде всего речь, т.е. то - что содержит признаки смысла и структуру этих признаков), и воображение, и память)

----------

Монферран (07.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Если люди говорят - значит не надоело, если не надоело - значит не считают ерундой, если не считают ерундой - значит понимают, о чем идет речь.
> Просто Вы не умеете эту ерунду готовить


Вы прямо как Декарт тезисы строите!
Cogito ergo sum

----------

Монферран (07.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы прямо как Декарт тезисы строите!
> Cogito ergo sum


Были бы понятны, и хорошо.

----------


## Фил

> Были бы понятны, и хорошо.


В том то и дело, что у Декарта всё малость...волосато  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> В том то и дело, что у Декарта всё малость...волосато


С Декартом я вряд ли уже что-то поделаю (он мне малость неинтересен). Могу обеспечить лишь взаимодействие Ваших взглядов с моими.

----------

Фил (07.09.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Т.е., оказывается, в реальной действительности нет никакого Юй Кана, а есть только ноумен его имени в уме отсутствующего в той же действ-сти Андрея П., чей ноумен -- в уме отсутствующего Юй Кана? : )


Ноумен не может быть в уме, потому что он непознаваем. Все что познаваемо – это представления, концепции, феномены. Поэтому утверждение выше – некорректно. Субъект и объект – это феномены, взаимодействие (процесс) между ними – это ноумен, я понимаю это так. Вот, например, в теме рядом Алик привел такую цитату. Я считаю, что она говорит об этом же, только лаконичнее.




> Со своими страдающими ноуменами Вам лучше самому разобраться, а то запутаю... %)
> Что до множеств существ, есть Аячана сутта: О просьбе [Брахмы]. См.?


Спасибо за ссылку! В книге "Отчего вы не буддист" читал кусочек про это, но почему Будда таки отказался от пребывания в покое, там было описано как-то скомкано.




> Будда и Брахма, согласно той же Аячане, считали иначе...


Я лишь развернул Ваш тезис, следовательно, они считали иначе и это:



> При этом никто не способен очистить другого и вывести его из океана страданий сансары. Это каждый -- сам...


или же нет, и речь идет о взаимоисключающих высказываниях, призванных устранить рассудочное искажение?  :Confused: 




> В этой же. Просто упустили из виду, хотя адресован тот пост был Вам же, содержа разъяснение сложносочинённой фразы.


Это я читал, и даже возможно, понимаю, о чем речь. Я думал, может еще чего написали на эту тему, но уже с разбором конкретных примеров.




> И извинить Вас может только то, что ВЫ -- НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТЕ как феномен, а с бессущностных ноуменов -- чего с них взять? %)


Из извинений следует, что есть вина, из вины следует, что есть ответственность, из ответственности следует, что есть свобода воли, а у свободы воли нет опоры, так за что же меня извинять?  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ноумен не может быть в уме, потому что он непознаваем. Все что познаваемо – это представления, концепции, феномены. Поэтому утверждение выше – некорректно. Субъект и объект – это феномены, взаимодействие (процесс) между ними – это ноумен, я понимаю это так. Вот, например, в теме рядом Алик привел такую цитату. Я считаю, что она говорит об этом же, только лаконичнее.


Бокудзю -- это дзэн-буддизм, в котором своя специфика... И речь в цитате о том, что практик дзэн должен стать тем, что он делает, "растворившись" в деяемом им здесь и сейчас. Иными словами, необходимо забыть себя, о себе, "я", "мне", "моё"... Благодаря чему происходит переход на уровень недвойственного восприятия, при котором нет разделения воспринимающего и воспринимаемого.
Ну а Ваши феноменально-ноуменальные концепты, повторюсь, это вне буддизма.




> Я лишь развернул Ваш тезис, следовательно, они считали иначе и это:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				При этом никто не способен очистить другого и вывести его из океана страданий сансары. Это каждый -- сам...
> 			
> 		
> ...


Нет, тезис -- не мой, а -- Будды. (Хотя я его разделяю. : )
Без пересказа звучит он так (из Дхаммапады):

165. *Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя. Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя. 
Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. Одному другого не очистить.* 

166. *Пусть он не пренебрегает своим собственным благом, как бы ни было велико благо другого. 
Познав свое благо, пусть он будет привержен высшему благу.*
И ничего противоречивого. При этом в буддизме подразумевается, что истинная/лучшая помощь другому -- "дар Дхармы", т.е. ознакомление другого с учением Будды...




> Из извинений следует, что есть вина, из вины следует, что есть ответственность, из ответственности следует, что есть свобода воли, а у свободы воли нет опоры, так за что же меня извинять?


За извинением стоит ирония по поводу словесных игр, продолженных здесь шёпотом. : ) 
Ответственность же есть всегда (имя ей -- Карма), хотя не всегда она очевидна, оперативна и... желанна.

----------

Андрей П. (07.09.2015), Балдинг (07.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (07.09.2015), Нико (07.09.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Бокудзю -- это дзэн-буддизм, в котором своя специфика... И речь в цитате о том, что практик дзэн должен стать тем, что он делает, "растворившись" в деяемом им здесь и сейчас. Иными словами, необходимо забыть себя, о себе, "я", "мне", "моё"... Благодаря чему происходит переход на уровень недвойственного восприятия, при котором нет разделения воспринимающего и воспринимаемого.
> Ну а Ваши феноменально-ноуменальные концепты, повторюсь, это вне буддизма.
> 
> 
> Нет, тезис -- не мой, а -- Будды. (Хотя я его разделяю. : )
> Без пересказа звучит он так (из Дхаммапады):
> 
> 165. *Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя. Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя. 
> Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. Одному другого не очистить.* 
> ...


Чем отличается уровень недвойственного восприятия от однонаправленности ума? Например, когда я в медитации слежу за дыханием и на какое-то время не существует ничего, кроме вдоха перетекающего в выдох и обратно, это значит недвойственное восприятие или нет?

Вот, что я не могу понять, Вы пишите, что одному другого не очистить, но в то же время пишите, что помочь можно, дав "щетку" (вероятно для того, чтобы он себя сам почистил, если руки из нужного места растут). Разве, это не есть помощь в очистке? Что тогда понимается здесь под помощью, которую нельзя оказать (бесполезная помощь)?

Я думал, что ответственность- это способность влиять на ход событий, а карма - это причинно-следственный закон. Так ли это? И если не так, как правильно?

P.S. На всякий случай, прошу прощения за обилие глупых вопросов.  :Smilie: 
P.P.S. И еще прошу простить за неудобное форматирование комментариев, пишу с планшета.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Чем отличается уровень недвойственного восприятия от однонаправленности ума? Например, когда я в медитации слежу за дыханием и на какое-то время не существует ничего, кроме вдоха перетекающего в выдох и обратно, это значит недвойственное восприятие или нет?


Вот фрагмент из рекомендаций тхеравадинского монаха, которые, по мне, достойны ознакомления в целом:

Когда мы достигаем какой-либо джханы, мы не становимся едиными с объектом. Объекты для медитации подобны стартовым площадкам. Мы используем их для тренировки ума, чтобы достичь правильного сосредоточения, которое, как мы уже выяснили, является однонаправленностью ума, а не однонаправленностью объекта медитации. Мы используем объект для того, чтобы начать практику медитации. Затем, когда ум становится утончённее и острее, он оставляет предмет медитации позади и помнит [лишь] образ объекта. Тогда мы фокусируем ум на запомненном образе. Как только помехи подавляются, запомненный объект заменяется ярким светом. Фокусировка ума переходит с объекта на этот яркий свет. С этого момента объектом ума становится этот свет. Именно про это свечение говорил Будда в Ангуттара Никае: [...]
А что касается недвойственного восприятия (хотя такой термин, мне кажется, не встречается в Палийском каноне) или восприятия чистого/неопосредованного/таковостного ("как есть"), об этом можно посмотреть в Калака сутте.




> Вот, что я не могу понять, Вы пишите, что одному другого не очистить, но в то же время пишите, что помочь можно, дав "щетку" (вероятно для того, чтобы он себя сам почистил, если руки из нужного места растут). Разве, это не есть помощь в очистке? Что тогда понимается здесь под помощью, которую нельзя оказать (бесполезная помощь)?


Есть древняя рекомендация: не кормить безвозмездно рыбой (что легко приведёт к паразитизму), а научить пользоваться удочкой (что сделает человека способным заботиться о себе самому).
И речь не о том, что нельзя/запрещено вообще как-то помогать другим. Можно и нужно, в разумных пределах (не встревая в т.н. треугольник Карпмана)... Но в любом случае дар Дхармы -- _тому, кто готов его принять/оценить_ -- лучше/выше всех прочих.




> Я думал, что ответственность- это способность влиять на ход событий, а карма - это причинно-следственный закон. Так ли это? И если не так, как правильно?


Ответственность -- это неотвратимая необходимость (О. внешняя) и/или готовность (О. внутренняя), образно говоря, платить по счетам.




> P.S. На всякий случай, прошу прощения за обилие глупых вопросов.


У любых вопросов есть одно изрядное достоинство: они помогают отвечающему на них уточнить _себе самому_ детали того, что он знает, может быть, лишь в общем, если вообще знает. : ) Потому всё норм.

----------

Андрей П. (08.09.2015), Балдинг (08.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (07.09.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

Проясните, пожалуйста, вот эти моменты из рекомендаций тхеравадинского монаха, если можно:



> он оставляет предмет медитации позади и помнит [лишь] образ объекта


Что такое образ объекта? Это мысленный образ объекта?



> запомненный объект заменяется ярким светом


Это происходит автоматически само собой или же уму (или, как здесь идет речь, нам) требуется инициировать эту замену?




> Есть древняя рекомендация: не кормить безвозмездно рыбой (что легко приведёт к паразитизму), а научить пользоваться удочкой (что сделает человека способным заботиться о себе самому).


Что есть «рыба» в контексте очищения других?




> Ответственность -- это неотвратимая необходимость (О. внешняя) и/или готовность (О. внутренняя), образно говоря, платить по счетам.


Честно говоря, не понял.  :Confused: 
Про «платить по счетам», еще, куда ни шло, типа «за базар отвечу», т.е. понимание, что существуют определённые обязательства, которые придется выполнять. А вот, что такое «неотвратимая необходимость», ума не приложу. Почему для определения кармы не подходит причинно-следственный закон?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что такое образ объекта? Это мысленный образ объекта?


Мы используем объект для того, чтобы начать практику медитации. Затем, когда ум становится утончённее и острее, он оставляет предмет медитации позади и помнит [лишь] образ объекта. Тогда мы фокусируем ум на запомненном образе.
Вкратце: вначале используется внешний объект, а затем -- его запомненный образ. 
Тут, полагаю, единственная индивидуально умопорождённая проблема: является ли запомненный образ мысленным? : )
Является, нет?




> Это происходит автоматически само собой или же уму (или, как здесь идет речь, нам) требуется инициировать эту замену?


Процесс сосредоточения/созерцания не подразумевает никаких действий, кроме собственно отстранённого сосредоточения/созерцания.
Чуть начинаются какие-нить "инициативы" -- конец созерцанию.




> Что есть «рыба» в контексте очищения других?


Всё, приводящее к замещению ученика учителем (учителем -- в широком, а не только в высоком смысле) -- в ситуациях, требующих неких усилий самого ученика.




> Про «платить по счетам», еще, куда ни шло, типа «за базар отвечу», т.е. понимание, что существуют определённые обязательства, которые *придется выполнять*. А вот, что такое «неотвратимая необходимость», ума не приложу. Почему для определения кармы не подходит причинно-следственный закон?


Ответ на подчёркнутое -- выделенное "жирным".
Карма и есть причинно-следственный закон, по определению -- неотвратимый. 
Если в общем, то благие причины/деяния приводят к благим следствиям, неблагие же -- к неблагим.

----------

Андрей П. (23.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот фрагмент из рекомендаций тхеравадинского монаха, которые, по мне, достойны ознакомления в целом:
> 
> Когда мы достигаем какой-либо джханы, мы не становимся едиными с объектом. Объекты для медитации подобны стартовым площадкам. Мы используем их для тренировки ума, чтобы достичь правильного сосредоточения, которое, как мы уже выяснили, является однонаправленностью ума, а не однонаправленностью объекта медитации. Мы используем объект для того, чтобы начать практику медитации. Затем, когда ум становится утончённее и острее, он оставляет предмет медитации позади и помнит [лишь] образ объекта. Тогда мы фокусируем ум на запомненном образе. Как только помехи подавляются, запомненный объект заменяется ярким светом. Фокусировка ума переходит с объекта на этот яркий свет. С этого момента объектом ума становится этот свет. Именно про это свечение говорил Будда в Ангуттара Никае: [...]
> .


Очень интересное наставление. 
О каком _ярком свете_ здесь говорится?
Если можно, с позиции Тхеравада.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Очень интересное наставление. 
> О каком _ярком свете_ здесь говорится?
> Если можно, с позиции Тхеравада.


Если сходить по ссылке от цитаты, то там дальше есть некоторые разъяснения, добавить к которым мне нечего.

----------

Балдинг (11.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (11.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Да, конечно же прочёл, перед тем как вопрос задать.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, конечно же прочёл, перед тем как вопрос задать.


А попробуйте полистать текст по Ctrl+F с ключевым словом _свет_?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Очень интересное наставление. 
> О каком _ярком свете_ здесь говорится?
> Если можно, с позиции Тхеравада.


Ничего что не тхеровадец?
Свет, который не солнечный, это свет ума, ум будды хоть и не является светом но имеет светоносную природу, полностью очищенный он освещает все вокру и очень яркий.

----------

Балдинг (11.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (11.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А попробуйте полистать текст по Ctrl+F с ключевым словом _свет_?


Поиском по тексту тоже уже воспользовался)
Также цитируемые сутты посмотрел. Точнее Упакилесу и Поттхападу . А вот Анупада-сутту и Пабхасара-сутту не нашёл.

Пабхасара-сутта наверное  в этом вопросе пролила бы больший свет )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ничего что не тхеровадец?
> Свет, который не солнечный, это свет ума, ум будды хоть и не является светом но имеет светоносную природу, полностью очищенный он освещает все вокру и очень яркий.


В этом то и вопрос возник.
Если бы не было ссылки, что цитируется Бханте Тхеравады, то эту цитату вполне можно принять как наставление по практике Махамудры.

----------


## Дубинин

> ...
> Когда мы достигаем какой-либо джханы, мы не становимся едиными с объектом. Объекты для медитации подобны стартовым площадкам. Мы используем их для тренировки ума, чтобы достичь правильного сосредоточения, которое, как мы уже выяснили, является однонаправленностью ума, а не однонаправленностью объекта медитации. Мы используем объект для того, чтобы начать практику медитации. Затем, когда ум становится утончённее и острее, он оставляет предмет медитации позади и помнит [лишь] образ объекта. Тогда мы фокусируем ум на запомненном образе. Как только помехи подавляются, запомненный объект заменяется ярким светом. Фокусировка ума переходит с объекта на этот яркий свет. С этого момента объектом ума становится этот свет. Именно про это свечение говорил Будда в Ангуттара Никае: [...]


Какой грамотный текст дядька написал- вот ведь правда- надо у конкретных людей учиться, а не у "Религии".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (12.09.2015), Юй Кан (11.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Какой грамотный текст дядька написал- вот ведь правда- надо у конкретных людей учиться, а не у "Религии".


На ретрите по випассане у тхеравадинского монаха спросили, почему так отличаются наставления по анапанасати. И он ответил, что каждый из аджанов наставляет согласно собственному опыту, отсюда и все различия; при этом, если у вас за долгое время ничего не получилось с преподанным подходом, можете попробовать другой, хотя не нужно забывать, что для достижения джхан важны заслуги и т.п.
Зом когда-то сделал подборку рекомендаций разных аджанов по анапанасати. Спасиба ему. : )

----------

Балдинг (11.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (11.09.2015), Дубинин (11.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (12.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Поиском по тексту тоже уже воспользовался)
> Также цитируемые сутты посмотрел. Точнее Упакилесу и Поттхападу . А вот Анупада-сутту и Пабхасара-сутту не нашёл.


Анупада есть на английском. Не то?




> Пабхасара-сутта наверное  в этом вопросе пролила бы больший свет )


Пабхассара -- д.б. с двумя "с". Иначе не сыскать. : )
http://www.indostan.ru/biblioteka/knigi/813/818_1_o.zip

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.09.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> На ретрите по випассане у тхеравадинского монаха спросили, почему так отличаются наставления по анапанасати. И он ответил, что каждый из аджанов наставляет согласно собственному опыту, отсюда и все различия; при этом, если у вас за долгое время ничего не получилось с преподанным подходом, можете попробовать другой, хотя не нужно забывать, что для достижения джхан важны заслуги и т.п.
> Зом когда-то сделал подборку рекомендаций разных аджанов по анапанасати. Спасиба ему. : )


[Ты смотри, а, так и подозревал. Иной раз делаешь что-то по натию, а не как написано, а потом в другом месте глядь, кто-то примерно о таком и толкует]

Так автор, скрывающийся под аббревиатурой SV и есть наш Zom? :-)

----------

Юй Кан (11.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> На ретрите по випассане у тхеравадинского монаха спросили, почему так отличаются наставления по анапанасати. И он ответил, что каждый из аджанов наставляет согласно собственному опыту, отсюда и все различия; при этом, если у вас за долгое время ничего не получилось с преподанным подходом, можете попробовать другой, хотя не нужно забывать, что для достижения джхан важны заслуги и т.п.
> ]


Точно такое же наставление есть и у одного Ламы по поводу шаматхи.




> Анупада есть на английском. Не то?
> 
> ]


Сегодня гугль уже и на русском выдал, кто то выложил в ВК документ ворд.
Правда не знаю чей перевод и комментарий. Сутта очень интересная, по рупа-дхьянам и арупа. Кстати сегодня  впервые из неё узнал, что Шарипутта практиковал созерцание. 
http://vk.com/doc230002101_391369203...3b7833d2abdc9a




> Пабхассара -- д.б. с двумя "с". Иначе не сыскать. : )
> ]


Спасибо! Очень удобно, когда есть и русский перевод и текст на пали.

----------

Балдинг (11.09.2015), Юй Кан (11.09.2015)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

В данный момент отличие только в понимании конечного результата,знать путь и пройти его не одно тоже)....пройдите все пути и все ясно будет,это в идеале конечно,но это правильно!

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Можно прочитать сотни книг,но практика очень отличается от теории,надо отбросить теорию и вы найдёте практику..совершенно другое

----------


## Юй Кан

> В данный момент отличие только в понимании конечного результата,знать путь и пройти его не одно тоже)....пройдите все пути и все ясно будет,это в идеале конечно,но это правильно!





> Можно прочитать сотни книг,но практика очень отличается от теории,надо отбросить теорию и вы найдёте практику..совершенно другое


"Кэп Очевидность" -- не Ваш псевдоним? : )

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Не знаю)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Можно кидаться словами учения сколько угодно,это только приводит к не пониманию теории и к толчку начала практике, любая религия это настраивание #радио#-ума, на определённую Волну.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Можно прочитать сотни книг,но практика очень отличается от теории,надо отбросить теорию и вы найдёте практику..совершенно другое


Откуда взять практику?
Где её найти?

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Логика буддизма вообще ужасна))

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Это личное....где хотите,там и ищите...ограничений думаю нет....это про практику,пробуйте все

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это личное....где хотите,там и ищите...ограничений думаю нет....это про практику,пробуйте все


Спасибо за не-дельный совет.

Так можно долго всё пробовать, всё пробовать, ......, всё пробовать
 ....и умереть, так ничего  и не распробовав.

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Можно и так....можете в буддизме найти практику,ограничений нет...из вас должно все выйти,нравится буддизм-здорово)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

А постулаты буддизма потрясают..раньше потрясали,лама мне сказал,настоятель монастыря,что все существа твоя Мать и не могут причинить вреда. Я молод был и постеснялся ответить,что моя Мать сбила меня машиной и я лежал год и много ещё чего можно тут сказать.....не серьёзно это все,критики не выдерживает)....просто перестраивание психики и все,для положительных результатов в дальнейшем,но большая часть не правда)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Верить надо только Практикам,а потрясающие лекции,давания учения,где преподносится одно и тоже- сострадание,уважение.....детский лепет на лужайке,но это конечно основа всего,но все люди разные.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> лама мне сказал,настоятель монастыря,что все существа твоя Мать и не могут причинить вреда.


Судя по этому предложению, как минимум половина Вашей истории - не правда.

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Как говорил один человек,смысл в учении есть,а правды нет.

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Настоятель дацана, в СПб,Бадмаев...его слова,когда я с ним встречался в общине у Андрея Зотова,подношение ему делал....Зотов вроде не с нами уже....чернушный был буддист. Община Ело Тулку ринпоче. Было тогда,когда дацан секта захватила.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Другие живые существа *были в прошлом* нашими родителями и наоборот.

Вы же пишите, что Мать сбила машиной.

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Все существа есть Ваша Мать....психологическая штука буддизма. Это внушается для того,что бы вы уважали и любили всех людей,но не учитывается плохие отношения с вашей реальной матерью. Традиции...)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Метод развития переданный Асанге от Майтреи, знаю. Но там нет такого, что все существа прям сейчас Мать. Не перекручивайте.
Ктому же этот метод подходит, только тем у кого хорошее отношение к своим родителям.
Думаю, для многих современных людей более подойдёт метод переданный от Манджушри Шантидеве. И сейчас больше даётся наставлений по Бодхичарьяаватаре.

Да и это нужно только тем, кто решил стать Буддой для принесения пользы другим.

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Гелуг вещает так...в ламриме я это видел вроде.....ну или просто мне не повезло.

----------


## Лагов

> Гелуг вещает так...в ламриме я это видел вроде.....ну или просто мне не повезло.


Вам повезло.

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Повезло....так все относительно,что можно об этом рассуждать Вечно,ибо все относительно)..вся теория приводит только к тому,что хочется замолчать и узнать #не относительность#,стабильность,не изменчивость. Но тут надо даже отказаться от буддизма....лично мне мешают эти знания,на каком то этапе начинают мешать,что бы увидеть себя,свой ум.

----------


## Монферран

> Васаны, которые сформированы в Алая-виджняне находятся там извечно. Но они не перестают от этого быть сформированными признаками различения и жаждой контакта.


*Won Soeng,*

"Объективно", множество событий в мире происходит без наблюдателей, без восприятия, и они прекрасно обходятся без васан. Если же считать, что имеют место только возникновения и прекращения в уме, то привычный смысл времени теряется: это так _всего лишь думается_, что есть "до" и "после", а на деле не происходило никаких реальных исторических событий, которые породили нынешние обстоятельства. Есть лишь возникновение и исчезновение мыслей о том, "что было и есть в реальности", причем не с течением времени, а при тех или иных условиях, среди которых есть и васаны.

Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, верно ли я понимаю матчасть.

----------


## Бо

Другие учения ведут к чему-то, буддизм ведёт не к чему.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Нико

> Другие учения ведут к чему-то, буддизм ведёт не к чему.


Вы ещё прокомментируйте мне тут,отчебучку получите)))).

----------

Бо (19.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> *Won Soeng,*
> 
> "Объективно", множество событий в мире происходит без наблюдателей, без восприятия, и они прекрасно обходятся без васан. Если же считать, что имеют место только возникновения и прекращения в уме, то привычный смысл времени теряется: это так _всего лишь думается_, что есть "до" и "после", а на деле не происходило никаких реальных исторических событий, которые породили нынешние обстоятельства. Есть лишь возникновение и исчезновение мыслей о том, "что было и есть в реальности", причем не с течением времени, а при тех или иных условиях, среди которых есть и васаны.
> 
> Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, верно ли я понимаю матчасть.


Объективно - это уже концепция ума о существовании объектов.
С точки зрения буддизма вся сансара это результат чувственного восприятия (и жажды к чувственному восприятию).

Поэтому на самом деле все вполне реально и происходит на самом деле в этом мире.
На самом деле вся загадка в том, что и воображение с фантазией - это реальность. Просто это реальности разных сфер. И для человека реальность контакта пяти чувств более реальна, чем реальность ума.

----------

Монферран (19.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

А в чем вообще конечная цель буддизма? Что будет с сансарой когда бодхисаттвы всех спасут? Можно хоть образно обрисовать всю эту эсхатологию?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А в чем вообще конечная цель буддизма? Что будет с сансарой когда бодхисаттвы всех спасут? Можно хоть образно обрисовать всю эту эсхатологию?


Чистые земли, конечно же. Конечная цель Буддизма - направить лично Вас к изначальной мудрости.

----------

Монферран (19.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Чистые земли, конечно же. Конечная цель Буддизма - направить лично Вас к изначальной мудрости.


Материальный мир исчезнет? А чем я буду заниматься в ЧЗ? В исламе вот вроде понятно, гурии, жёны, вино и пр.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Материальный мир исчезнет? ...


Земля Чистой Радости или земля грязной дукхи - это наше восприятие Реальности.

Реальность же, она просто Такая-Как-Есть.

----------

Алик (19.09.2015), Максим& (20.09.2015), Монферран (19.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Объективно - это уже концепция ума о существовании объектов.
> С точки зрения буддизма вся сансара это результат чувственного восприятия (и жажды к чувственному восприятию).
> 
> Поэтому на самом деле все вполне реально и происходит на самом деле в этом мире.


"Восприятие" - как объясняли некоторые классики материализма - подобно фотографированию. Т.е. и концепция ума в т.ч. возникает благодаря воспринимаемому.
В буддизме же, как видно, восприятие не подобно фотографированию. Отмечается факт наличия "фотографий", но их исток - исключительно в уме.
Вроде и "сансара", и "мир" - это концепции ума? И "ум" - тоже концепция ума? Или нет? 





> На самом деле вся загадка в том, что и воображение с фантазией - это реальность. Просто это реальности разных сфер. И для человека реальность контакта пяти чувств более реальна, чем реальность ума.


реальность контакта пяти чувств кажется более реальной?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Материальный мир исчезнет? А чем я буду заниматься в ЧЗ? В исламе вот вроде понятно, гурии, жёны, вино и пр.


Исчезнет привязанность, жажда контакта с материальным миром

----------

Максим& (20.09.2015), Монферран (20.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> реальность контакта пяти чувств кажется более реальной?


Акцент на слове "кажется" - лишний. Мы говорим "кажется" если неуверенны. А пять чувств мы называем дверями в реальный мир.

----------

Монферран (20.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Объективно - это уже концепция ума о существовании объектов.
> С точки зрения буддизма вся сансара это результат чувственного восприятия (и жажды к чувственному восприятию).
> 
> Поэтому на самом деле все вполне реально и происходит на самом деле в этом мире.
> На самом деле вся загадка в том, что и воображение с фантазией - это реальность. Просто это реальности разных сфер. И для человека реальность контакта пяти чувств более реальна, чем реальность ума.


Уважаемый *Won Soeng*,
Вы отвечали неоднократно на этот вопрос, но мне непонятна эта основа буддизма. Пожалуйста, объясните, почему мир не может существовать сам по себе, без того, чтобы кто-то его чувственно воспринимал. Есть только концепция ума о существовании объектов, а самих объектов нет? "Все вполне реально и происходит на самом деле в этом мире" - не в мире объектов и не в мире ума? Как же тогда понимать: "все создано умом"? Представления о мире - это то "всё"?

Что значит "более реальна"? Каковы градации?

----------


## Won Soeng

Что бы мы ни помыслили об уме за пределами чувственного восприятия - это будут лишь идеи.
Мы можем исследовать чувственное восприятие. Это исследование и показывает, что для всего, что мы чувственно воспринимаем нет необходимости в чем-то, кроме собственно чувственного восприятия. 

Степень же реальности определяется лишь жаждой. Жажда приводит в миры, которые реальны в силу этой жажды.

----------

Монферран (20.09.2015), Фил (21.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Что бы мы ни помыслили об уме за пределами чувственного восприятия - это будут лишь идеи.
> Мы можем исследовать чувственное восприятие. Это исследование и показывает, что для всего, что мы чувственно воспринимаем нет необходимости в чем-то, кроме собственно чувственного восприятия.


Каким образом показывает? Мы можем знать или не знать о массе вещей, которые существовали до моего и Вашего рождения и первого восприятия, но в них есть "необходимость", они повлияли на то, что мы ныне воспринимаем.

----------


## Монферран

> Что бы мы ни помыслили об уме за пределами чувственного восприятия - это будут лишь идеи.


Хочу заметить, идеи (креативность, образное мышление) Ваших собеседников очень хорошо стимулируют развернутые, детальные объяснения. А просто вопросы, по видимому, скучны.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Каким образом показывает? Мы можем знать или не знать о массе вещей, которые существовали до моего и Вашего рождения и первого восприятия, но в них есть "необходимость", они повлияли на то, что мы ныне воспринимаем.


Не факт, что они существовали в том виде, в котором мы их мыслим сейчас. У нас нет никаких оснований для такого заключения. Возможно юи существовали, а вот как - неищвестно. Можно только теоретизировать и спекулировать.

----------


## Монферран

> Не факт, что они существовали в том виде, в котором мы их мыслим сейчас. У нас нет никаких оснований для такого заключения. Возможно юи существовали, а вот как - неищвестно. Можно только теоретизировать и спекулировать.


Конечно, они существовали в ином виде! В большей или меньшей степени (знания неточны). Аргумент/возражение в том, что они не нуждались в васанах для своего существования. И аргумент не ради спора, ради обсуждения ПС.

----------


## Фил

> Конечно, они существовали в ином виде! В большей или меньшей степени (знания неточны). Аргумент/возражение в том, что они не нуждались в васанах для своего существования. И аргумент не ради спора, ради обсуждения ПС.


А что такое ПС?

----------


## Монферран

> А что такое ПС?


А тут уже до меня придумали сокращение - пратитья самутпада.
типа с понтом я тоже в теме

----------

Фил (21.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что бы мы ни помыслили об уме за пределами чувственного восприятия - это будут лишь идеи.
> Мы можем исследовать чувственное восприятие. Это исследование и показывает, что для всего, что мы чувственно воспринимаем нет необходимости в чем-то, кроме собственно чувственного восприятия. 
> 
> Степень же реальности определяется лишь жаждой. Жажда приводит в миры, которые реальны в силу этой жажды.


Очередная чепуха с претензией на знание...
1. Мир не исчерпывается чувственным или рассудочным восприятием, как и чьей-либо ничейной : ) жаждой существования.
2. Есть искажения, вносимые васанами или привычками оценочного восприятия. Но эти искажения не делают мир менее реальным, ибо они имеют место в уме простого невежественного воспринимающего.
3. Будда (т.е. существо, достигшее пробуждения : ) уже не испытывает жажды существования, однако ясно воспринимает этот мир не как иллюзию/кажимость, но как данность/реальность. Подробнее см. в Калака сутте.

----------


## Монферран

> Очередная чепуха с претензией на знание...
> 1. Мир не исчерпывается чувственным или рассудочным восприятием, как и чьей-либо ничейной : ) жаждой существования.
> 2. Есть искажения, вносимые васанами или привычками оценочного восприятия. Но эти искажения не делают мир менее реальным, ибо они имеют место в уме простого невежественного воспринимающего.
> 3. Будда (т.е. существо, достигшее пробуждения : ) уже не испытывает жажды существования, однако ясно воспринимает этот мир не как иллюзию/кажимость, но как данность/реальность. Подробнее см. в Калака сутте.


Многоуважаемый *Юй Кан*,
Позвольте вклиниться в диалог и уточнить кое-что об общем смысле Ваших возражений. 
Полагаю, Ваш оппонент и не подразумевает, что мир исчерпывается одним-двумя звеньями из известных двенадцати.
Зачем я это пишу - не ради коррекции Вас, а в попытке угадать правильный ответ. :-}
Возможно, Ваши три тезиса по отдельности и не являются, строго говоря, возражениями... 

Скажите мне, правда ли, что философия буддизма (полностью или в большинстве ветвей) не относится к категории идеализма?
По-дилетантски, я именно так обобщаю суть сказанного Вами.

----------


## Орай

> Конечная цель буддизма — это нирвана. Нирвана —это состояние в котором угасают клеши и отсутствует страдание рождения, болезни, старости и смерти. Следовательно, конечная цель буддизма и смерть несовместимы.


Как известно, одной из самой важной клеши, которая удерживает нас в сансаре, является гнев. Тем не менее, в подписи у Вас написано:




> Внешне будь как пенсионер, но внутри как Божество Ямантака!





> Ямантака (санскр. यमान्तक Yamāntaka — одолевший Яму; Ваджрабхайрава) — идам и дхармапала, гневная форма бодхисаттвы Манджушри.
> 
> «Ямантака» («Убийца Ямы»), либо же в более пространной титулатуре «Шри Бхагаван Ямантака» (श्री भगवान् यमान्तक; «Славный Блаженный убийца Ямы») — это более распространённое имя Ваджрабхайравы (санскр. «Ваджрноужасающий»; монг. Очир-Аюулгагч).


Разве может ли божество быть гневным? Это противоречит методу выхода из сансары посредством прекращения гнева и других деструктивных эмоций. И как вне Ямы (сансары) может быть что-то гневное? Тем более божество.

----------


## Орай

Я Индуизм уважаю, много чего там зародилось: йога, в том числе учение Будды. Могу попробовать проанализировать как индуисты понимают карму. Для этого обратимся в википедию. Существует некое божество, которое создало вселенную, в том числе и войны. Существует концепция, что есть предписанные обязанности. И если на той, вражеской, стороне - будут твои друзья и родственники, то нужно идти и убивать их, если ты солдат. И всю эту войну посвятить богу-творцу. Я же сказал бы, что убивать - в любом случае плохо, если у тебя есть выбор этого не делать, то лучше этого не делать, потому что это породит еще больше войн в твоей реальности (а не чьей-либо реальности), которая произрастает из твоих кармических семян. Реальность в будущем неопределенна. И все войны, которые ты видишь в своей реальности - это не запрограммированные богом события, а они созданы из твоих же действий. Я только новичок в Буддизме, поэтому хочу спросить как у буддистов, так и у индуистов мнение относительно моей аналитики. Кто суждения поддержит, а кто опровергнет?

----------


## Нико

> Я Индуизм уважаю, много чего там зародилось: йога, в том числе учение Будды. Могу попробовать проанализировать как индуисты понимают карму. Для этого обратимся в википедию. Существует некое божество, которое создало вселенную, в том числе и войны. Существует концепция, что есть предписанные обязанности. И если на той, вражеской, стороне - будут твои друзья и родственники, то нужно идти и убивать их, если ты солдат. И всю эту войну посвятить богу-творцу. Я же сказал бы, что убивать - в любом случае плохо, если у тебя есть выбор этого не делать, то лучше этого не делать, потому что это породит еще больше войн в твоей реальности (а не чьей-либо реальности), которая произрастает из твоих кармических семян. Реальность в будущем неопределенна. И все войны, которые ты видишь в своей реальности - это не запрограммированные богом события, а они созданы из твоих же действий. Я только новичок в буддизме, поэтому хочу спросить как у буддистов, так и у индуистов мнение относительно моей аналитики. Кто суждения поддержит, а кто опровергнет?


У Вас пока нет суждений, есть маловнятный поток сознания....

----------


## Орай

> У Вас пока нет суждений, есть маловнятный поток сознания....


Ваше сообщение - бесполезное утверждение без аргументации и желания помочь разобраться.

----------


## Нико

> Ваше сообщение - бесполезное утверждение без аргументации и желания помочь разобраться.


Нужно задавать конкретные вопросы в таком случае. Я теряюсь, читая Ваши посты.)

----------


## Орай

> Нужно задавать конкретные вопросы в таком случае. Я теряюсь, читая Ваши посты.)


Если мой поток сознания маловнятен, то теряйтесь в нём, я не против. Более прошу никак не реагировать на мои сообщения. Меня интересуют аргументации, и, если что-то не понятно - наводящие вопросы. Я предельно чётко выразил 2 сравнительные позиции. Если они маловнятны для Вас, то это не значит, что они маловнятны для кого-то еще. В моей самой первой теме я кому-то показался просветлённым, а для кого-то я остался глупым.




> Кто не спрятался, я не виноват!


Я не спрятался, но меня не трогайте. Я не в чатик пришел в игры играть, а на серьезный форум и рассчитываю на конструктивные дебаты.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Скажите мне, правда ли, что философия буддизма (полностью или в большинстве ветвей) не относится к категории идеализма?
> По-дилетантски, я именно так обобщаю суть сказанного Вами.


У больш-ва ветвей буддизма, начиная с ПК, есть общее: цель следования Дхамме/Дхарме -- избавление от страдания посредством искоренения своих клеш или источников страдания. Об этом и гласят Четыре Благородные истины. Потому Будда Готама очень мало рассуждал о структуре или познании внешнего мира, а основной упор делал на работе с умом, искажённо воспринимающим мир и его существ...

----------

Балдинг (21.09.2015), Монферран (21.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> У больш-ва ветвей буддизма, начиная с ПК, есть общее: цель следования Дхамме/Дхарме -- избавление от страдания посредством искоренения своих клеш или источников страдания. Об этом и гласят Четыре Благородные истины. Потому Будда Готама очень мало рассуждал о структуре или познании внешнего мира, а основной упор делал на работе с умом, искажённо воспринимающим мир и его существ...


Возможно, он просто не считал этот мир "внешним". Для того, чтобы считать его "внешним", должна быть некая субстанция, по отношению к которой мир "снаружи", а ее вроде как и отрицают...

----------


## Нико

> Возможно, он просто не считал этот мир "внешним". Для того, чтобы считать его "внешним", должна быть некая субстанция, по отношению к которой мир "снаружи", а ее вроде как и отрицают...


Не отрицают, если речь не о воззрении читтаматры.

----------

Монферран (21.09.2015), Фил (21.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Не отрицают, если речь не о воззрении читтаматры.


Позвольте уточнить: о какой субстанции Вы говорите, что вовне её есть ещё какая-то субстанция, названная здесь "внешним миром"?

----------


## Нико

> Позвольте уточнить: о какой субстанции Вы говорите, что вовне её есть ещё какая-то субстанция, названная здесь "внешним миром"?


Я просто говорю о том, что "внешние по отношению к уму объекты - есть". )

----------

Монферран (21.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Я просто говорю о том, что "внешние по отношению к уму объекты - есть". )


Видите ли, в буддизме сплошь и рядом фигурирует слово "пустотность". Я бы хотел с Вашей помощью разобраться, а что же не пустотно.
Если дхарма-частицы в каких-то ветвях не считаются пустотными, то что же тогда еще непустотного и "внешнего" есть по отношению к ним?

----------


## Орай

Дхармакирти написал в "Обоснование чужой одушевленности", что



> Если, наблюдая целесообразные действия вне нас, мы заключаем о существовании чужой одушевленности, по аналогии с тем, что мы наблюдаем в себе, то это умозаключение не стоит в противоречии с идеалистическим мировоззрением.

----------

Монферран (21.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Дхармакирти написал в "Обоснование чужой одушевленности", что


Не все согласятся, наверное, что он так и написал: "с идеалистическим мировоззрением"  :Wink:  
А ему, конечно, следовало сделать это бескомпромиссно. 8-)

----------


## Орай

> Не все согласятся, наверное, что он так и написал: "с идеалистическим мировоззрением"  
> А ему, конечно, следовало сделать это бескомпромиссно. 8-)


У Вас есть другие варианты перевода?

----------


## Монферран

> У Вас есть другие варианты перевода?


Я бы оставил название воззрения на языке оригинала. А "идеализм" - в скобках или в сноске.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Возможно, он просто не считал этот мир "внешним". Для того, чтобы считать его "внешним", должна быть некая субстанция, по отношению к которой мир "снаружи", а ее вроде как и отрицают...


Воспринимающую "субстанцию" в буддизме именуют умом или сознанием.
А о том, чем отличается восприятие внешнего мира от искажённо или достоверно воспринимающего его ума, подробно расписано в Калака сутте, на которую ранее была дана ссылка.

----------

Монферран (21.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Видите ли, в буддизме сплошь и рядом фигурирует слово "пустотность". Я бы хотел с Вашей помощью разобраться, а что же не пустотно.
> Если дхарма-частицы в каких-то ветвях не считаются пустотными, то что же тогда еще непустотного и "внешнего" есть по отношению к ним?


Это забавный вопрос. Почти всё пустотно на самом деле. Но при этом есть стол, стул и т.п., отдельный от ума. Также есть карма и взаимозависимость - обратная сторона пустотности. Вот почему так тяжело постичь воззрение. У прасангиков оно граничит с нигилизмом, но им не является...

----------

Монферран (21.09.2015), Фил (21.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не отрицают, если речь не о воззрении читтаматры.


Неправда. В Читтаматре говорится, что *мир ни существует, ни не-существует, ни существует и не-существует*.
Более того, как сказано в Ланкаватаре, где об этих трёх "ни" говорится неоднократно разными словами:

22. Если мир зрим ни существующим, ни не-существующим, ни существующим и не-существующим,
(153) преображается ум и бессамостность постигается.

----------

Балдинг (22.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (21.09.2015), Монферран (21.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Неправда. В Читтаматре говорится, что *мир ни существует, ни не-существует, ни существует и не-существует*.
> Более того, как сказано в Ланкаватаре, где об этих трёх "ни" говорится неоднократно разными словами:
> 
> 22. Если мир зрим ни существующим, ни не-существующим, ни существующим и не-существующим,
> (153) преображается ум и бессамостность постигается.


Не понимаю, тут же ведь ясно говорится о несубстанциональности мира.

----------


## Нико

> Неправда. В Читтаматре говорится о том, что *мир ни существует, ни не-существует, ни существует и не-существует*.
> Более того, как сказано в Ланкаватаре, где об этих трёх "ни" говорится неоднократно разными словами:
> 
> 22. Если мир зрим ни существующим, ни не-существующим, ни существующим и не-существующим,
> (153) преображается ум и бессамостность постигается.


Неужто основной постулат читтаматры о "только уме" не следует тут принимать во внимание?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не понимаю, тут же ведь ясно говорится о несубстанциональности мира.


Можно и так сказать, если понимать под несубстанциональностью обусловленность/несамосущность/бессамостность, как оно, согласно воззрениям буддизма, и есть. : )
Но это высказывание по сути своей -- не более и не менее чем рекомендация не привязываться к внешнему относительно ума/сознания миру как чему-то ценному. Т.е. речь о не-привязанности или не-цеплянии...

----------

Балдинг (22.09.2015), Монферран (21.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Неужто основной постулат читтаматры о "только уме" не следует тут принимать во внимание?


Не, если очень хочется и никак иначе _при незнании текстов Читтаматры_ в голове не выходит, то можно вообще принимать во внимание чего ни попадя. Почему нет? : )
Однако, опять же, и вся Читтаматра строится на работе *ТОЛЬКО С* СОБСТВЕННЫМ *УМОМ*/СОЗНАНИЕМ, а не с внешним миром...

----------


## Нико

> Не, если очень хочется и никак иначе _при незнании текстов Читтаматры_ в голове не выходит, то можно вообще принимать во внимание чего ни попадя. Почему нет? : )
> Однако, опять же, и вся Читтаматра строится на работе *ТОЛЬКО С* СОБСТВЕННЫМ *УМОМ*/СОЗНАНИЕМ, а не с внешним миром...


Слово "читтаматра" расшифруйте, плиз)))).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Слово "читтаматра" расшифруйте, плиз)))).


_Читта-матра_ переводится как "просто (или только) ум.
А что, не знали? : )

----------


## Нико

> _Читта-матра_ переводится как "просто (или только) ум.
> А что, не знали? : )


Как раз знала....) И, какие выводы из этого будут?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как раз знала....) И, какие выводы из этого будут?


Вывод в кол-ве одной шт. будет суровым: "Чтоб судить о том или ином воззрении, надобно знакомиться с аутентичными текстами, его излагающими". : ))
Хотя с Читтаматрой это непросто: это одно из самых сложных/изощрённых воззрений...

----------


## Монферран

> Можно и так сказать, если понимать под несубстанциональностью обусловленность/несамосущность/бессамостность, как оно, согласно воззрениям буддизма, и есть. : )
> Но это высказывание по сути своей -- не более и не менее чем рекомендация не привязываться к внешнему относительно ума/сознания миру как чему-то ценному. Т.е. речь о не-привязанности или не-цеплянии...


Возможно, цепляние, привязанность также зависит от приписывания миру некого беспричинного атрибута - "внешний".
Или как называют в умных книжках - предикации.
(upd собственно, в этом вижу смысл вышеприведенных Вами цитат с четырьмя вариантами - не сотвори себе кумира в виде свойств)

Мое впечатление от недавнего знакомства с пратитья самутпадой: это учение претендует на универсальное описание взаимозависимого возникновения и прекращения всего, а не в какой-то только "внутренней" части мира.

----------


## Нико

> Вывод в кол-ве одной шт. будет суровым: "Чтоб судить о том или ином воззрении, надобно знакомиться с аутентичными текстами, его излагающими". : ))
> Хотя с Читтаматрой это непросто: это одно из самых сложных/изощрённых воззрений...


Так с текстами ознакомились.... Воззрение непростое, но не сложнее прасангики, тут имхо, конечно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Видите ли, в буддизме сплошь и рядом фигурирует слово "пустотность".


"пустотность"  не означает физическую пустоту или вакуум.


"пустотность" это буддийский термин, означающий  - ничто не существует само по себе, а существует только взаимозависимо и обусловлено

----------

Монферран (21.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вывод в кол-ве одной шт. будет суровым: "Чтоб судить о том или ином воззрении, надобно знакомиться с аутентичными текстами, его излагающими". : ))
> Хотя с Читтаматрой это непросто: это одно из самых сложных/изощрённых воззрений...


Уттара-тантра-шастра АрьяМайтрейи - излагает учение Читтаматры ?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Уттара-тантра-шастра АрьяМайтрейи - излагает учение Читтаматры ?


Не знаком с этим текстом.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Возможно, цепляние, привязанность также зависит от приписывания миру некого беспричинного атрибута - "внешний".
> Или как называют в умных книжках - предикации.
> (upd собственно, в этом вижу смысл вышеприведенных Вами цитат с четырьмя вариантами - не сотвори себе кумира в виде свойств)


В буддизме также есть утверждения, связанные с устранением двойственности восприятия.
Вот опять из Ланкаватары:

24. Ничто не-существующее не рождается обусловленно и не разрушается.
Когда сотворённое воспринимается подобным ребёнку бесплодной женщины либо цветку, в пустоте [парящему],
прекращается [двойственность] воспринимающего и воспринимаемого, как и воззрения ложные.
Но и здесь нужно помнить/понимать, что уподобление составного/сотворённого ребёнку бесплодной женщины или цветку, парящему в пустоте, не является их отождествлением...




> Мое впечатление от недавнего знакомства с пратитья самутпадой: это учение претендует на универсальное описание взаимозависимого возникновения и прекращения всего, а не в какой-то только "внутренней" части мира.


Что от этого меняется применительно к тому, что избавление от страданий достигается не исследованием и описанием внешнего относительно ума мира, а успокоением ума?

----------

Монферран (22.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Что от этого меняется применительно к тому, что избавление от страданий достигается не исследованием и описанием внешнего относительно ума мира, а успокоением ума?


Собственно, разделение на внешнее и внутреннее и есть пример двойственности восприятия, поэтому, судя по всему, идея внешнего мира - идея фикс.
Некие взгляды принимаются безусловно правильными, и тогда "успокоение ума" становится подобным (заметьте, это не отождествление  :Wink:  ) зарыванию головы в песок.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не знаком с этим текстом.


Полное название:
Mahāyāna uttāratantra śāstra

Часто используется короткое:
Uttaratantraśāstra

Есть ещё второе название:
Ratna gotra vibhāga

----------


## Доня

Я тут под шумок вопрос задам: Для чего выделяют некоторые слова в скобки, например вот как здесь?



> Если бы я сказал: «Я не знаю чего-либо во Вселенной, — с её богами, Марами и Брахмами, всеми поколениями её [населявших] с их созерцателями и священниками, правителями и простыми людьми, *[что может быть]* видимо, слышимо, ощущаемо, познаваемо, постигнуто, найдено, осмыслено умом», это было бы ложным.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Собственно, разделение на внешнее и внутреннее и есть пример двойственности восприятия, поэтому, судя по всему, идея внешнего мира - идея фикс.


Не так. Ясное разделение для себя внешнего и внутреннего необходимо не только, чтобы не путаться в понятиях, но и для осознания того (повторюсь ладно?) что для обретения недвойственного восприятия и достижения избавления от страданий заниматься, _в конечно счёте_, следует внутренним, а не внешним. Потому такое разделение -- не догма или идея фикс, а "руководство к действию" : ).




> Некие взгляды принимаются безусловно правильными, и тогда "успокоение ума" становится подобным (заметьте, это не отождествление  ) зарыванию головы в песок.


Если Вы, образно говоря, уже столь отважный страус, что у Вас нет никакой необходимости зарывать голову в песок (т.е. заниматься, отстранённо от мира, внутренними практиками), зачем Вам вообще рассуждать об успокоении своего ума, с лёгкостью определяющего как абстракцию или заморочку то, о чём понятия не имеете, но зато имеете мнение?
Постарайтесь ответить на этот вопрос, хотя бы самому себе. Вдруг пригодится? Но не настаиваю. : )

----------

Монферран (22.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Полное название:
> Mahāyāna uttāratantra śāstra
> 
> Часто используется короткое:
> Uttaratantraśāstra
> 
> Есть ещё второе название:
> Ratna gotra vibhāga


Спасибо за заботу, Владимир Николаич.
Но тут есть один момент: с Читтаматрой я неплохо знаком благодаря очень обстоятельной Ланкаватаре, на которой, согласно преданиям, основывался путь кит. Чань. И этого мне вполне достаточно для определённого понимания и следования Пути... Хотя, конечно, поверхностно знаю, что основателями учения Читтаматра были Асанга, Васубандха и Майтрея. Но это не влияет... : )
Как-то так. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2015), Монферран (22.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я тут под шумок вопрос задам: Для чего выделяют некоторые слова в скобки, например вот как здесь?


Заключенное в переводах в квадратные скобки служит согласованию частей речи/предложения. 
Т.е. это -- переводческие вставки слов, отсутствующих в оригинале.
В принципе, иногда без них можно и обходиться... : )
Скажем, записав приведённое Вами в кач-ве примера так:

Если бы я сказал: «Я не знаю чего-либо во Вселенной, — с её богами, Марами и Брахмами, всеми поколениями людей с их созерцателями и священниками, правителями и простыми людьми — видимое, слышимое, ощущаемое, познаваемое, постигнутое, найденное, осмысленное умом», это было бы ложным.
Но мне показалось, что процитированный Вами вариант более приемлем уже хотя бы в силу отсутствия тавтологии. : )

----------

Доня (22.09.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я тут под шумок вопрос задам: Для чего выделяют некоторые слова в скобки, например вот как здесь?


Так переводчики изменяют смысл текста по своему вкусу.

----------

Доня (22.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Заключенное в переводах в квадратные скобки служит согласованию частей речи/предложения. 
> Т.е. это -- переводческие вставки слов, отсутствующих в оригинале.
> В принципе, иногда без них можно и обходиться... : )
> Скажем, записав приведённое Вами в кач-ве примера так:
> 
> Если бы я сказал: «Я не знаю чего-либо во Вселенной, — с её богами, Марами и Брахмами, всеми поколениями людей с их созерцателями и священниками, правителями и простыми людьми — видимое, слышимое, ощущаемое, познаваемое, постигнутое, найденное, осмысленное умом», это было бы ложным.
> Но мне показалось, что процитированный Вами вариант более приемлем уже хотя бы в силу отсутствия тавтологии. : )


А по мне так и приведенный Вами вариант хорош, если не знать о первом!)

----------


## Доня

> Так переводчики изменяют смысл текста по своему вкусу.


100% можно смысл сменить! :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> А по мне так и приведенный Вами вариант хорош, если не знать о первом!)


Аналогичный ход суждений: "Глупость это то же, что мудрость, только хуже".
(Вариант: "Глупость это хорошо, если не знать про мудрость".) Так? : )

----------


## Монферран

> Если Вы, образно говоря, уже столь отважный страус, что у Вас нет никакой необходимости зарывать голову в песок (т.е. заниматься, отстранённо от мира, внутренними практиками), зачем Вам вообще рассуждать об успокоении своего ума, с лёгкостью определяющего как абстракцию или заморочку то, о чём понятия не имеете, но зато имеете мнение?
> Постарайтесь ответить на этот вопрос, хотя бы самому себе. Вдруг пригодится? Но не настаиваю. : )


Многоуважаемый Юй Кан. 
Я пятитысячекратно извиняюсь. Был у меня такой соблазн - выяснить, что же побуждает многолетних практикующих успокоение ума переходить на личности в общем и целом корректном обмене мнениями. Оказывается, достаточно лишь однажды слегка повысить градус самоуверенности. 
Возможно, кому-то это пригодится, из тех, кто склонен переходить на личности. Добра Вам.


Откровенно говоря, когда я вижу, как достойные Доны на форуме, чей опыт намного более велик, чем мой, иногда вступают в перепалки по мелким поводам, просто дабы повысекать искры из эго, меня это печалит. :-/

----------

Won Soeng (28.01.2016), Алик (22.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Многоуважаемый Юй Кан. 
> Я пятитысячекратно извиняюсь. Был у меня такой соблазн - выяснить, что же побуждает многолетних практикующих успокоение ума переходить на личности в общем и целом корректном обмене мнениями. Оказывается, достаточно лишь однажды слегка повысить градус самоуверенности.


За что извиняться, если что хотели, то и получили? : )
А на троллинге, каким занимаетесь тут чуть не с самого начала, себя самого, наконец, поймали? Пора бы уже...
И речь, если говорить строже, зашла не о Вас как о личности, в целом мне неведомой, а об игривом троллинге (осознанной злонамеренной провокативности) как проявлении Вашего личного несовершенства, которое присваивать, полагая его собою/личностью, глупость. С т.зр. буддизма. А там -- как решите...
В целом же мы все несовершенны, кроме пробуждённых. И я не думаю, что Вы этого не знаете. : )




> Возможно, кому-то это пригодится, из тех, кто склонен переходить на личности. Добра Вам.


Да Вы с собой, внутренне, разберитесь-то! %) Иначе всё, о чём мы тут, в моём лице : ), толковали (о необходимости различать внутреннее и внешнее, не признавая ни то, ни другое идефиксом или кажимостью) -- для Вас прошло мимо. Хотя, может, Вам так пока и лучше, чтоб без разрыва шаблона и отвлечения от игр ума...

----------

Балдинг (22.09.2015), Монферран (22.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> За что извиняться, если что хотели, то и получили? : )
> А на троллинге, каким занимаетесь тут чуть не с самого начала, себя самого, наконец, поймали? Пора бы уже...


Да нет, мне интересен именно буддизм. Я всего лишь пытаюсь обсуждать волнующие меня вопросы.
И ценю Ваше мнение, всё в этом обсуждении ценно. Троллинг же это вроде бы что-то иное?
Вы призываете разобраться, не пропустить мимо ушей правильные вопросы - слушайте, да ей-богу это всё очень ценно!

----------

Won Soeng (28.01.2016), Юй Кан (22.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да нет, мне интересен именно буддизм. Я всего лишь пытаюсь обсуждать волнующие меня вопросы.
> И ценю Ваше мнение, всё в этом обсуждении ценно. Троллинг же это вроде бы что-то иное?
> Вы призываете разобраться, не пропустить мимо ушей правильные вопросы - слушайте, да ей-богу мне это важно и ценно!


Тогда почему в предыдущем ответе сосредоточились только на своей "удачной" провокации и чему там было так экстатично () радоваться, если не своей удавшейся разводке? Может, не понимаете, что такая "радость" (маска её) уже сама по себе является очередной провокацией?

И зачем было заканчивать тот пост маской/позой обратной: "... иногда вступают в перепалки по мелким поводам, просто дабы повысекать искры из эго, меня это печалит. :-/"...
Откуда знаете, к слову, зачем и для чего буддисты, подписчики форума, вступают как в мелкие, так и во взрослые : ) споры?

Но вопросы эти мои -- риторические, не стоит на них останавливаться, право слово.
Спрашивайте, если реально интересуетесь Дхармой не для "а пагаварить?", о чём-нить более крупном, ладно? : ) 
Помня, что любая ошибка/неправильность другого -- не вина его, а беда.

----------

Балдинг (22.09.2015), Монферран (22.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Аналогичный ход суждений: "Глупость это то же, что мудрость, только хуже".
> (Вариант: "Глупость это хорошо, если не знать про мудрость".) Так? : )


Нет. Глупость в любом случае глупость. А мудрость-отсутствие глупости. :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Тогда почему в предыдущем ответе сосредоточились только на своей "удачной" провокации и чему там было так экстатично () радоваться, если не своей удавшейся разводке? Может, не понимаете, что такая "радость" (маска её) уже сама по себе является очередной провокацией?


Это не злорадство, а горькая ирония. 
Знаете ли, прыжок на месте Вы называете провокацией. Мнение, отличное от Вашего. 
А искренние вопросы о буддизме Вы обозвали троллингом. 
Обидно-с.

----------

Won Soeng (28.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это не злорадство, а горькая ирония. 
> Знаете ли, прыжок на месте Вы называете провокацией. Мнение, отличное от Вашего. 
> А искренние вопросы о буддизме Вы обозвали троллингом.


Вот зачем было отвечать на риторические вопросы, если было предложение?.. %) Не заметили?
Неправда с подменой понятий -- по всем трём позициям... Начиная с того, что по поводу экстатичного смайла у мну не было речи о злорадстве, и заканчивая тем, что троллингом было названо именно троллинг, который до недавних пор аз игнорировал, отвечая на вопросы по сути.




> Обидно-с.


Если не обижаете ся (не обижаете себя) кто ж Вас обидит? И не только Вас... : )
И этот вопрос -- тоже риторический! : ))

----------

Монферран (22.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Вот зачем было отвечать на риторические вопросы, если было предложение?.. %) Не заметили?
> Неправда с подменой понятий -- по всем трём позициям... Начиная с того, что по поводу экстатичного смайла у мну не было речи о злорадстве, и заканчивая тем, что троллингом было названо именно троллинг, который до недавних пор аз игнорировал, отвечая на вопросы по сути.


Тут не успеваешь на одни обвинения ответить - уже новые поспели. Смайлы не ставлю, так уж и быть.
Наверное не буду Вам пока отвечать, мы еще подружимся потом, я верю.

----------

Won Soeng (28.01.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Откровенно говоря, когда я вижу, как достойные Доны на форуме, чей опыт намного более велик, чем мой, иногда вступают в перепалки по мелким поводам, просто дабы повысекать искры из эго, меня это печалит. :-/


Так разность потенциалов обязательно приводит к искрению. Тут уж или проводники соединить, или изоляцию улучшить. Ну, или развести проводники за пределы диэлектрической проницаемости ).

----------

Монферран (22.09.2015), Фил (22.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так разность потенциалов обязательно приводит к искрению. Тут уж или проводники соединить, или изоляцию улучшить. Ну, или развести проводники за пределы диэлектрической проницаемости ).


Рррэкомэндация с благодарностью Нероли за картинку с каламбуром. : )

Если свой потанцевал
толком не растанцевал,
то танцуй и не брыкайся,
нарываясь на скандал.
Но вообще такие конфликтные ситуации (хвостомерки : ) -- нормальны, просто по-человечески.

Когда в некое сообщество с устоявшимися рангами/авторитетами входит активный новичок, претендующий на особое место, его начинают, прежде всего, тестировать на прогиб, так или иначе провоцируя. А он, в свою очередь, должен доказывать, что не лыком шит и не мятным матом крыт... : )
Аз сам через это тут когда-то прошёл. : )
Психологи называют такое ранговыми играми...

И есть ещё один аспект, связанный с просьбой о помощи/разъяснениях/советах, хорошо растолкованный в т.н. треугольнике Карпмана, безотказно сработавшем не только в нашем с Монферраном, или ещё кем, случае. : )

----------

Алик (23.09.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Но вообще такие конфликтные ситуации (хвостомерки : ) -- *нормальны*, просто по-человечески.
> 
> Когда в некое сообщество с устоявшимися рангами/авторитетами входит активный новичок, претендующий на особое место, его начинают, прежде всего, тестировать на прогиб, так или иначе провоцируя. А он, в свою очередь, должен доказывать, что не лыком шит и не мятным матом крыт... : )
> Аз сам через это тут когда-то прошёл. : )
> Психологи называют такое ранговыми играми...
> 
> И есть ещё один аспект, связанный с просьбой о помощи/разъяснениях/советах, хорошо растолкованный в т.н. треугольнике Карпмана, безотказно сработавшем не только в нашем с Монферраном, или ещё кем, случае. : )


Да, в *нормальном* обществе, т.е. в обществе, где система ценностей базируется на социальной иерархии, потреблении ресурсов и продолжении рода. В буддийском обществе, вроде как, ценности смещаются в сторону "Благородного Восьмеричного Пути", верно? В котором, по отношению к общению на форуме, наиболее важным будет практика "Правильной речи":



> [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, обладающая пятью факторами речь произнесена хорошо, а не плохо. Она безупречна и не подлежит порицанию мудрыми. Какими пятью? 
> * (1) Она произнесена в надлежащее время.
> * (2) То, что сказано, является правдой.
> ** (3) То, что сказано, произнесено мягко.*
> * (4) То, что сказано, является полезным.
> * (5) То, что сказано, произнесено с доброжелательным умом.


Я думаю, вполне логично было бы ожидать от старожилов буддийского форума ненормального (в хорошем смысле) поведения.

P.S. Отдельное спасибо Вам за ссылки на замечательный сайт.

----------

Won Soeng (28.01.2016), Харуказе (23.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, в *нормальном* обществе, т.е. в обществе, где система ценностей базируется на социальной иерархии, потреблении ресурсов и продолжении рода. В буддийском обществе, вроде как, ценности смещаются в сторону "Благородного Восьмеричного Пути", верно? В котором, по отношению к общению на форуме, наиболее важным будет практика "Правильной речи":
> 
> Я думаю, вполне логично было бы ожидать от старожилов буддийского форума ненормального (в хорошем смысле) поведения.


БФ в этом смысле мало чем отличается от других религ. форумов.
Потому ожидать правильной речи как преобладающего фактора можно, конечно, но, чтобы не разочаровываться, лучше быть готовым ко фсякому. : )
Ведь непробуждённые/несовершенные люди (в т.ч. и монахи) остаются таковыми даже общаясь (в любом смысле : ) на БФ больше десятка лет (это я и о себе).
И многое у человека предопределяется лежащим глубоко в подсознании/биосе : ), начиная с гороскопических знаков и заканчивая личными васанами. Изменять это (перекраивая себя как личность) -- труднее всего, потому, хотя исключения должны бы встречаться и в БФ, но таковых мне не попадалось. За все годы, что я здесь, все практически остались такими же, как были. Кто был выдержан и аккуратен в речи -- таким и остался, кто наоборот -- наоборот.

Была, к слову, когда-то даже тема, в коей оч. активно обсуждалось, каким должно быть общение на форуме и как себя в этом смысле обуздывать. Обильно поговорили, да. : )

Иерархия же -- очень чёткая до момента исхода отсюда основной массы тхеравадинов, а сейчас сместившаяся в сторону наиболее активных флудеров и говорливых о своём барышень : ) -- была и есть и в БФ (начиная с основателя/модератора), ибо без неё невозможно существование ни одного сообщества...




> P.S. Отдельное спасибо Вам за ссылки на замечательный сайт.


Не за что. Ведь будь где более точные переводы -- брал бы там. (Как иногда и поступаю.) Но такого обширного корпуса текстов ПК на русском как в переводах SV (при всём не ахти каком знании русского), нет нигде. Потому аз, де-факто, просто занял сейчас место убывшего Зома. : )

----------

Балдинг (24.09.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

> БФ в этом смысле мало чем отличается от других религ. форумов. <...>


Я думаю не все так плохо.  :Smilie: 
Практика "правильной речи" это не только правильная речь, но и отсутствие неправильной речи.

Участников форума много, но их молчание незаметно, поэтому и создается иллюзия преобладания "нормальной" болтовни, которая в действительности держится только на крошечной группе: 10к+ сообщений.

Раньше я общался на паре форумов, троллил там, болтал о всяком разном, а сейчас только периодически захожу на них, читаю бегло и ухожу, не написав ни одного ответа - нет желания. Видимо, вырос из тех форумов. сейчас вот сижу на этом, тоже читаю, интересно, люди здесь умные, во всяком случае, умнее меня, поэтому и интересно.. пока. Может быть, и из этого форума вырасту, лет через 5-10, а может и нет.

Насчет, люди не меняются с годами в общении, не могу согласиться, сужу по себе, раньше я был куда гаже: иногда натыкаюсь на свои прошлые сообщения - стыдно становится.

Кстати, знакомлюсь сейчас с "Палийским Каноном", начал с "Ангуттара Никая", так там, в значительной части сутт, красной нитью идет: (благая) практика ведет к (благому) развитию/результату. Выходит, если нет развития и ничего не меняется, значит, нет и практики?

----------

Won Soeng (28.01.2016), Балдинг (29.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я думаю не все так плохо.


А вот не на... : ) У мну речи о плохо и близко не было.




> Кстати, знакомлюсь сейчас с "Палийским Каноном", начал с "Ангуттара Никая", так там, в значительной части сутт, красной нитью идет: (благая) практика ведет к (благому) развитию/результату. Выходит, если нет развития и ничего не меняется, значит, нет и практики?


Выходит, так. : )
Но судить обо всех или большинстве молчащих по себе -- рисковое дело. Потому сам о себе ничего не написал позитивного: кто видит какие-то такие изменения -- видит, кто нет -- нет. Ведь мало кто из активных подписчиков подобен вселюбезному стобаксовому зелёному листику, правда? : )

При этом, конечно, никуда не деться от непостоянства/аниччи, какую желательно регулярно направлять в правильное русло... Ура? : )

----------


## Андрей П.

> Но судить обо всех или большинстве молчащих по себе -- рисковое дело.


У меня это была просто гипотеза в позитивном ключе, в противовес прозвучавшей "нормальной", не более.




> Ведь мало кто из активных подписчиков подобен вселюбезному стобаксовому зелёному листику, правда? : )


Претензий никаких нет. Какие есть, такие и хорошо.




> При этом, конечно, никуда не деться от непостоянства/аниччи, какую желательно регулярно направлять в правильное русло... Ура? : )


Если под этим подразумевается памятование о существах, как о непостоянных феноменах, то ура-ура-ура!

----------


## Шаман

> Однажды Будда беседовал с одним из своих учеников – философом по имени Шарипутра. Стоя перед ним, Будда поднял глиняную чашу с водой и стпросил Шарипутру:
> — Полна эта чаша или пуста?
> — Полна, Просветленный, — ответил ученик.
> — Это не совсем так, — Будда покачал головой. – Она действительно полна воды, но пуста от многого другого. От земледельце, буйволов, деревень и так далее. Согласен ли ты со мной, Шарипутра?
> — Да, — кивнул тот.
> Тогда Будда вылил воду и снова поднял чашу, спрашивая:
> — А теперь? Полна чаша или пуста?


интересует первоисточник. по содержанию претензий нет

----------


## Харуказе

> интересует первоисточник. по содержанию претензий нет


Первоисточник - интернет. Есть ли в каноне не знаю,т.к его весь не читал никогда.

----------

Шаман (23.01.2016)

----------


## Vidyadhara

Я выскажу неортодоксальную точку зрения, согласно которой буддисты разных направлений достигают разных состояний реализации, которые могут быть ближе к индуистским йогинам, нежели к единоверцам других направлений. Реализация ранних буддийских школ аналогична (не идентична) тем состояниям, которые достигали шраманы времен Будды (джайны, санкхьяики), что обусловлено использованием схожих методов. Последователи чистых земель махаяны попадают в "рай" одного из небесных Будд или Бодхисаттв, что имеет параллели в индийских движениях бхакти (кришнаиты, вишнуиты и т.п.), которые тоже ставят целью возродиться в обители избранного божества. Состояния достижимые методами буддийских тантр, весьма близки тем, что достигают последователи тантрического шайво-шактизма и вишнуитской сахаджии. Дальше думать предлагаю самому. Мне, например, учение исторического Будды совсем не близко. Зато я вижу много сходства в практиках и ритуалах тантрических йогинов разных направлений. Буддийская тантра скорее ближе к тантризму, нежели к буддизму. Не исключено, что раньше тантра была не буддийской и не индуистской, а внеконфессиональной, и только позднее стала ассоциироваться с теми или иными буддийскими или индуистскими направлениями.

----------

Shus (23.01.2016)

----------


## Айвар

> Психологи называют такое ранговыми играми...


Можно сказать, что, конечно, но не конечной, целью буддизма является живое общение или исследование состояний с умом и без ума. 
Дискурс так устроен, что каждый может вложить в него свои пять копеек и это не психология я понимание природы ума, как-то так. )))

----------


## Амир

> Я выскажу неортодоксальную точку зрения, согласно которой буддисты разных направлений достигают разных состояний реализации, которые могут быть ближе к индуистским йогинам, нежели к единоверцам других направлений. Реализация ранних буддийских школ аналогична (не идентична) тем состояниям, которые достигали шраманы времен Будды (джайны, санкхьяики), что обусловлено использованием схожих методов. Последователи чистых земель махаяны попадают в "рай" одного из небесных Будд или Бодхисаттв, что имеет параллели в индийских движениях бхакти (кришнаиты, вишнуиты и т.п.), которые тоже ставят целью возродиться в обители избранного божества. Состояния достижимые методами буддийских тантр, весьма близки тем, что достигают последователи тантрического шайво-шактизма и вишнуитской сахаджии. Дальше думать предлагаю самому. Мне, например, учение исторического Будды совсем не близко. Зато я вижу много сходства в практиках и ритуалах тантрических йогинов разных направлений. Буддийская тантра скорее ближе к тантризму, нежели к буддизму. Не исключено, что раньше тантра была не буддийской и не индуистской, а внеконфессиональной, и только позднее стала ассоциироваться с теми или иными буддийскими или индуистскими направлениями.


Вполне возможно, но не обязательно. Надо различать результаты различных медитативных практик с "уровнями реализации".  :Smilie:  В одном случае это просто некие реакции на некие психо-физические практики, а в другом, "уровень реализации"  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  (на русский не переводится, но разница очевидна). При этом, вполне понятно, что если Будда Шакьямуни в Вашей традиции считается двенадцатым носителем знания на нашей земле, то учителей принёсших более относительные учения на нашу землю должно быть как минимум на пару порядков больше, т.е. мы не должны удивляться, что в различных учениях, доживших до наших дней, встречаются моменты созвучные буддизму, так и должно быть.  :Smilie:  И к стати, как вы можете говорить о не слишком близком к вам учении Будды и при этом указывать традицию "Дзогчен" ??? С одной стороны понятно, что такой "традиции" не существует (есть такое "учение"), а с другой стороны, это учение знакомит с состояние ЖС высшей реализации, типа Будды Шакьямуни, которые будучи в состоянии "высшего совершенства" даровали те или иные учения...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.01.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Буддийская тантра скорее ближе к тантризму, нежели к буддизму. Не исключено, что раньше тантра была не буддийской и не индуистской, а внеконфессиональной, и только позднее стала ассоциироваться с теми или иными буддийскими или индуистскими направлениями.


Имея точку зрения на тантру, может ли Вы определить, что такое тантра?

----------


## Айвар

А еще можно сказать, что если истина или истины определены (как в Буддизме), то целью становится преподавание. Чисто по-человечески, хочется поделиться знанием, видением, в особенности, если об этом дружественно попросят. )))

----------


## Альбина

> А еще можно сказать, что если истина или истины определены (как в Буддизме), то целью становится преподавание. Чисто по-человечески, хочется поделиться знанием, видением, в особенности, если об этом дружественно попросят. )))


Надо молить бога тогда, чтобы истина не опредилилась :Smilie: ,а то все,никакой жизни,ни личной,ни безличной..Чем тантра и симпатична.Зыркнул на человека разок ,и дальше пошел,никаких тебе лекций и учений..А то вон Шакьямуни дружественно попросили и понеслось...сколько наслоений и буддосплетений ..

----------


## Айвар

> Надо ...



С тантрой все просто. Выпустил из рук веретено (тантра - непрерывность, нить), отвлекся, бац и укололся, и хорошо, если не заснул непробудным сном, как спящая красавица.

Да трудно принять то, что истина открыта и показана. Тут ведь как в одном известном учении, вторым пунктом, надо еще принять решение в очевидном, и далее, третьим пунктом, уверенно продолжать. 

А ум ... ум ткет свою паутину по принци(ы)пу - мол интересно то, что как кажется сулит выгоду.

----------


## Won Soeng

Тантра есть трансформация представлений о мире, влияющая на сложившиеся и рожденные пять совокупностей. Тантра расширяет эти совокупности, в пределе - до бесконечности, безграничного восприятия всего разнообразия сансары. С прекращением цепляния открывается все разнообразие миров и существ и тем самым трансформированные совокупности становятся свободны от заблуждений и омрачений, связанных с цеплянием за признаки этого привычного мира и жаждой пребывания в нем.

----------

Монферран (27.01.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> С тантрой все просто. Выпустил из рук веретено (тантра - непрерывность, нить), отвлекся, бац и укололся, и хорошо, если не заснул непробудным сном, как спящая красавица.
> 
> Да трудно принять то, что истина открыта и показана. Тут ведь как в одном известном учении, вторым пунктом, надо еще принять решение в очевидном, и далее, третьим пунктом, уверенно продолжать. 
> 
> А ум ... ум ткет свою паутину по принци(ы)пу - мол интересно то, что как кажется сулит выгоду.


 :EEK!: Удивительно,что твоя(т.е. моя) написанная исключительно для себя абра-кадабра возымела резонанс.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 А Вы я смотрю -"иогин-шмогин" (с). :Smilie:  ..

 Про истину и тантру.

Передача вот той самой тантрическрй истины может быть осуществлена только напрямую.Это мое имхо так думает сейчас .) Тут вопрос не в том, чтобы ее принимать,там принимать то и нечего по сути, а в том, чтобы ее отдавать абсолютно на пустой ум. А это мастерство. Так вот когда вы уверенно продолжаете якобы таскать свое знание с собой в уме и предлагать его людям,что-то не то  может происходить,но.... поскольку это людям нужно, то выхода у вас значит уже нет.Навскидку возьмем фигуры Дзогчена Намкая Норбу ,тот безусловно мастер и тащит свое бремя практически на волоске от свободы самого себя  от этого знания.
 И  он хранитель традиции и ее приумножитель, и это его долг. А тантра и долг -вещи несовместимые или требуется практически ювелирная работа с этим *"чувством"* долга .Это очень сложно.
 А вот ув. Ламу Олега лихорадит  от доброносителя до пуполизатора  (от слова пуп ) и это грустно видеть время от времени.  
Я думаю ,тантра-она больше имеет такой камерный характер и более точечный,чем ее пупопопуляризация и обучение ею всех ,кому не лень . И уж тем более давать теорию тантры-это вообще- две вещи несовместимые.  Поэтому какие-то эфемерные иогины древности,одиноко бродившие по свету и передававшие свои знания только тем,кто готов, более органичны в контексте тантры.  Что-то мне  подсказывает,что  Вы,Айвар, один из них.)
К чему я это все? 
Отвечая на вопрос по теме -Тантра- это *да*, самый короткий путь к конечной цели буддизма ,при условии если адепт мало мальски *чувствует* в чем ее суть(суть недвойственности), а не просто хочет достигнуть быстрого освобождения,т.е. непойми чего . (одной хочухи мало). Вот . Я все... Всем привет.)

П.С. 
Айвар, меня вот посетило любопытство сейчас,вдруг у Вас есть ответ и было бы интересно узнать .... Вот Вы на ниточке своей недвойственности находитесь ,к примеру, и это Ваша мудрость и метод  и ваше видение и ориентир . ,Это все понятно . А в чем отдых находите? Есть какая-то сфера,где и это чувство теряется ?. Возможно это -как-раз отдача?  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> Удивительно,что твоя(т.е. моя) написанная исключительно для себя абра-кадабра возымела резонанс....
>  А Вы я смотрю -"иогин-шмогин" (с). ..
> 
>  Про истину и тантру.
> 
> Передача вот той самой тантрическрй истины может быть осуществлена только напрямую.Это мое имхо так думает сейчас .) Тут вопрос не в том, чтобы ее принимать,там принимать то и нечего по сути, а в том, чтобы ее отдавать абсолютно на пустой ум. А это мастерство. Так вот когда вы уверенно продолжаете якобы таскать свое знание с собой в уме и предлагать его людям,что-то не то  может происходить,но.... поскольку это людям нужно, то выхода у вас значит уже нет.Навскидку возьмем фигуры Дзогчена Намкая Норбу ,тот безусловно мастер и тащит свое бремя практически на волоске от свободы самого себя  от этого знания.
>  И  он хранитель традиции и ее приумножитель, и это его долг. А тантра и долг -вещи несовместимые или требуется практически ювелирная работа с этим *"чувством"* долга .Это очень сложно.
>  А вот ув. Ламу Олега лихорадит  от доброносителя до пуполизатора  (от слова пуп ) и это грустно видеть время от времени.  
> Я думаю ,тантра-она больше имеет такой камерный характер и более точечный,чем ее пупопопуляризация и обучение ею всех ,кому не лень . И уж тем более давать теорию тантры-это вообще- две вещи несовместимые.  Поэтому какие-то эфемерные иогины древности,одиноко бродившие по свету и передававшие свои знания только тем,кто готов, более органичны в контексте тантры.  Что-то мне  подсказывает,что  Вы,Айвар, один из них.)
> ...


У тебя что, джняна-чакра открылась? Стока многа букв:-)

----------


## Альбина

> У тебя что, джняна-чакра открылась? Стока многа букв:-)


)))))))))Ну да. как это закончить -вот непонятно))матюкнуться что-ли,-может забанят хоть на месяц... интересно,что будет если тебя прет , а писать некуда?)))

----------

Максим& (28.01.2016)

----------


## Айвар

> Айвар, меня вот посетило любопытство сейчас,вдруг у Вас есть ответ и было бы интересно узнать .... Вот Вы на ниточке своей недвойственности находитесь ,к примеру, и это Ваша мудрость и метод  и ваше видение и ориентир . ,Это все понятно . А в чем отдых находите? Есть какая-то сфера,где и это чувство теряется ?. Возможно это -как-раз отдача?


Это вопрос, если не понимать первый принцЫп, то есть - получив введение в природу ума. Отдыхать не придется, так как от благостности, то есть отвечного вездесущего смайлика на лице Будды и на своем, вам навряд ли захочется избавляться?! 
Итак, первое это благостность, улыбайтесь. А как еще можно истолковать Благородство (всем и каждому понятным образом - улыбайтесь, будьте благи и вашму уму никокой выгоды от этого, кроме чистого золота ))) ).
Чеито про тантру у вас замысловато. Тантра это желание и умение визуализировать, чем без всякого труда владеем мы все, ну разве что кроме полных дебилов.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

имхо: можно условно выделить три составляющие Дхармы: _праджня, шила, самадхи_. Или в практическом плане _шила, шаматха, випашьяна_. 
В других религиях или Учениях возможны похожие или аналогичные методы _шила и самадхи\шаматха_.  
Так в других религиях, в особенности аврамистических, есть аспекты, которые аналогичны буддийской нравственности\этике\дисциплине - _шила_.
Во многих религиях, в особенности дхармических, много методов аналогичным буддийским аспектам медитации - шаматха\самадхи.

Но, одной из ключевых особенностей буддийской практики и Учения в целом, является _випашьяна\праджня_. 
Именно буддийские взгляд\мотивация\постижение\прозрение являются _Основой, Путём и Плодом_ Буддийской Дхармы.
В этом, кмк., и заключено основное отличие Основы и Плода буддизма от других религий и Учений.  Также этот аспект включённый в методы _шила и самадхи\шаматха_  делает их именно буддийскими, тоесть освождающими и просветляющими, в соответствии с буддийским пониманием Основы и Плода.

----------


## Альбина

> Это вопрос, если не понимать первый принцЫп, то есть - получив введение в природу ума. Отдыхать не придется, так как от благостности, то есть отвечного вездесущего смайлика на лице Будды и на своем, вам навряд ли захочется избавляться?! 
> Итак, первое это благостность, улыбайтесь. А как еще можно истолковать Благородство (всем и каждому понятным образом - улыбайтесь, будьте благи и вашму уму никокой выгоды от этого, кроме чистого золота ))) ).
> Чеито про тантру у вас замысловато. Тантра это желание и умение визуализировать, чем без всякого труда владеем мы все, ну разве что кроме полных дебилов.


Странно . А я думала-тантра-это когда все видишь насквозь и дыры залатываешь. Хотя- наверное все школы к этому должны привести . Ну для меня тантра -это нахождение внутреннего стержня и неотступное ему следование,в других школах такого нет.
Эх,надо похоже свою школу открыть - "альбинизм",но поскольку в ней лень -полезная и нужная функция организма для нерастрачивания внутренних ресурсов и лучшая профилактика  от болезней ,чем всякие другие,натужные, этой школы никогда не возникнет . Увы..((

----------


## Йен

> Отвечая на вопрос по теме -Тантра- это *да*, самый короткий путь к конечной цели буддизма


Самый короткий - это сколько по времени? Меньше недели? ))




> И любой, кто будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение семи лет, сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". [33]
> 
> О, не принимайте за меру семь лет. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение шести лет ... в течение пяти лет ... трех лет ... двух лет ... одного года, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения".
> 
> О, не принимайте за меру один год. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение семи месяцев ... в течение шести месяцев ... пяти месяцев ... четырех месяцев ... трех месяцев ... двух месяцев ... месяца ... половины месяца, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения".
> 
> О, не принимайте за меру половину месяца. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение недели, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". 
> 
> *Сатипаттхана сутта*

----------


## Альбина

> Самый короткий - это сколько по времени? Меньше недели? ))


Он был неудержим
и буддизмом движИм
как эти девы смешны
думают -очень умны

вот вам для веры суттрА
чтобы прочли вы  с утра
чтоб наконец-то понять 
когда вас в нирвану смогут принять
=========

----------


## Йен

> Он был неудержим
> и буддизмом движИм
> как эти девы смешны
> думают -очень умны
> 
> вот вам для веры суттрА
> чтобы прочли вы  с утра
> чтоб наконец-то понять 
> как время сжимать -разжимать
> ...







Так меньше недели или как  :Smilie:  ?

----------


## Альбина

> Так меньше недели или как  ?


Ну что Вы,как маленький,честное слово... :Smilie: 
Неужели вы не знаете,что время это только ось координат для решения разных вопросов. ?Это всего лишь чувство (оно же-инструмент) не более . :Smilie:  Ну и в тантре ,как и в дзен(кстати тоже) время останавливается  и превращается в вечность и поэтому мы можем утверждать в случае успешной практики ,что меньше времени уходит..

----------


## Йен

> время останавливается  и превращается в вечность и поэтому мы можем утверждать в случае успешной практики ,что меньше времени уходит..


 Понятно, значит в тантре придется целую вечность цели достигать, что значительно больше недели. Получается, что в Тхераваде можно быстрее цели достигнуть )

----------


## Альбина

> Понятно, значит в тантре придется целую вечность цели достигать, что значительно больше недели. Получается, что в Тхераваде можно быстрее цели достигнуть )


Достигайте сколько хотите-воля ваша. :Smilie:  В любом случае достигните.-уверяю Вас... )
А вообще,знаете это хорошо,что у Вас получилось в Тхераваде быстрее цели достигнуть ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Хотите-так и оставим)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.01.2016)

----------


## Айвар

> А я думала-тантра-это когда все видишь насквозь и дыры залатываешь.


Непрерывность (тантра) здесь связана с несколькими естественными положениями и ритмами тела. Настроение, дыхание, пульс, состояние позвоночника - стандартный набор любого человека, который по выражению лица, осанке, походке и речи может видить (насквозь ))) ) внутреннее состояние другого.
Но главная особенность тантры, это трансформация или визуализация, когда прибегают к помощи божественной личности для культивации определенных качеств. 
Ну и энергетика, конечно, улучшается, дыры, провалы, прогибы залатываешь и подобное, так что точно не до лени, така опяьб же это сесть служение, призыв, вызов, потребность, что-то вроде врачебной практики.

----------

Альбина (28.01.2016)

----------

